# Ça cause de consoles



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Novembre 2008)

Oui mais bon, la Wii est la plus grosse réussite de Nintendo depuis la Super Nes. 
Sans Wii, Nintendo se rapprochait dangereusement du sort de Sega, après une nintendo 64 au flop retentissant face à la psone, et une Gamecube qui se démarquait de la concurrence mais pas suffisament pour véritablement pousser les gens à ne pas prendre plutot une ps2 ou xbox.
Je crois qu'une console "classique" de plus de Nintendo et c'était l'arrêt de mort en tant que constructeur de plateforme de salon.


----------



## Matt82 (25 Novembre 2008)

C'est clair, je ne dis pas le contraire, mais cette orientation se fait dans la douleur je trouve. En regardant le catalogue des jeux Wii, il y en a à peine une dizaine qui sont très bons... Et parmi ceux là, c est quand même un peu du réchauffé de licence ultra-connue (Zelda, Metroïd, Mario, ...)

Concrètement ce n est pas la faute QUE de Nintendo, j en veux plus aux éditeurs qui font le minimum pour gagner le maximum. Combien sortent des jeux super laids sous prétexte que la Wii est peu puissante... Sachant qu elle est plus puissante que la GameCube, et que sur GameCube on a eu droit à des graphismes assez jolis tout de même (Resident Evil 4 en était une illustration parfaite), je suis assez blasé du manque d'efforts de ceux qui sortent les jeux... 

J'étais vraiment ravi du Cube de Nintendo. La Wii en était une bonne évolution mais les jeux qui sortent dessus essayent juste de profiter des millions d'acheteurs potentiels. Parce que des jeux de **** sur Wii, il y en a beaucoup !!!

J'en suis presque à regretter le temps de ma MegaDrive et de ma SuperNes


----------



## BioSS (25 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Je crois qu'une console "classique" de plus de Nintendo et c'était l'arrêt de mort en tant que constructeur de plateforme de salon.



Ce serait ptet pas plus mal. Nintendo est mort cliniquement dans le cur des joueurs, il ne satisfait que le grand public qui n'a pas cette culture. Depuis Super Smash Bros, il n'y a plus une seule grosse license Nintendo, focalisant tout sur Wii Fit, Wii Music, et Wii Sport dont ils font encore la pub alors que ce sous-jeu développé en trois mois date de deux ans et qu'il est offert avec la console.

Je regrette l'époque SNES et N64.


----------



## Matt82 (25 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Ce serait ptet pas plus mal. Nintendo est mort cliniquement dans le c&#339;ur des joueurs, il ne satisfait que le grand public qui n'a pas cette culture.


C'est clair. Dire que Myamoto a été décoré par le ministre de la Culture.... Heureusement que c'était avant Wii Music, sinon adieu la médaille 
Pour le grand public, il y a encore qq temps, le jeu vidéo ne servait à rien et les jeux étaient trop violents, à cause d'eux des lycéens fusillaient toutes leur classe (à cause de Megadeth aussi tu me diras )
Les gens découvrent Zelda avec la Wii... pourtant Twillight Princess est trèèèèès loin d'un Ocarina of Time ou d'un Link to the past (oh ben magie pour SEULEMENT 15 &#8364; tu peux acheter sur la chaîne WiiStore ces jeux qui ont plus de 10 ans...)

Trop bien Wii Sports, Papy peut aider le pti dernier à réussir au jeu de golf.... J'aimais beaucoup Nintendo... et l'imparfait exprime le temps des regrets 
Toutes ces Wii qu on trouve en maison de retraite... Ils ont bien raison Nintendo, qui aurait penser vendre des consoles aux vieux ???? Avec le vieillissement de la population...


----------



## Charly777 (25 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Sans Wii, Nintendo se rapprochait dangereusement du sort de Sega



Sans vouloir faire de polémique sur les consoles (pas trop le sujet), Sega s'en sort toujours bien (certes pas au près du salon du particulier mais il s'en sort très bien).


----------



## BioSS (25 Novembre 2008)

Quand il parle du sort de Sega, il ne parle pas de "bien se porter" ou non.
Il parle de sa place dans l'industrie. Avant Sega était un des leaders du hardware console.
Maintenant c'est juste un éditeur de jeux comme un autre. A part Yakuza et Sega Rally,
il ne produit d'ailleurs plus que du casual...


----------



## Charly777 (25 Novembre 2008)

Il me semble que Sega est encore prédominant sur le marché de l'arcade comme il a toujours été le cas... même au temps où cette firme faisait des consoles...

Il me semble :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Ce serait ptet pas plus mal. Nintendo est mort cliniquement dans le c&#339;ur des joueurs, il ne satisfait que le grand public qui n'a pas cette culture. Depuis Super Smash Bros, il n'y a plus une seule grosse license Nintendo, focalisant tout sur Wii Fit, Wii Music, et Wii Sport dont ils font encore la pub alors que ce sous-jeu développé en trois mois date de deux ans et qu'il est offert avec la console.
> 
> Je regrette l'époque SNES et N64.


Ocarina of Time, l'avant dernier jeu que j'ai finit dans ma vie de joueur sur console salon. (Sons of liberty est le dernier) Pourtant après, j'ai eu la Cube, la Ps2, la Xbox1, la 360 et a Wii. :rateau: J'ai la 360 depuis sa sortie, j'ai toujours pas acheté de jeu. A la fin de la ps2, xbox1, je jouais même plus 10 minutes au jeu que j'achetais, j'y voyais plus rien à quoi se raccrocher pour donner l'envie de continuer! Le but maintenant de la plupart des "grandes séries" (mise à part un ou deux jeux) c'est de faire débourser ses 69&#8364; à l'acheteur, après basta plus le problème de la maison. 

La seule console que je regrette VRAIMENT et que j'exclus de mon analyse plus haut: c'est la Dreamcast et surtout le tout premier Sonic. C'est la première et la seule claque que j'ai pris autant sur le plan graphique que plaisir de jeux. Sega a toujours eu le don de faire des jeux ultra coloré, et leur console avaient toujours la particularité de donner des rendus magnifiquement coloré comparé à la concurrence! Le même jeu sur Gamecube était déjà moins beau, trop fade. La Dreamcast bien que moins puissante atomisait tellement TOUT de couleurs que tu passais à côté de tous les défauts. 
Phantasy Star Online 1!!! PSO II! :afraid: Un des jeux que j'ai le plus adoré! Sega Rally reste ma seule claque en terme de gameplay, Soul Calibur 1 est le seul jeu de combat que j'ai jamais aimé. Ikaruga... :loveles connaisseurs comprendront) 

A côté de ça, la concurrence ces 10 dernières années, je peux les résumer à ça (du mieux au moins mieux): OoT, Sons of Liberty, Rogue Leader, Halo 1, et Resident Evil 1 GameCube. Pas mal pour 10 ans. 5 jeux. 

Ceci depuis quelques années je fais plus vraiment d'effort pour accroché aux jeux consoles, mes yeux ont tellement été pourri pas la médiocrité qu'ils ne savent plus reconnaitre un chef-d'oeuvre qui mérite d'être continué. Même MGS3 et Zelda Twilight j'ai fais aucun effort. :sleep: 
Du coup je suis passé dans le camp des jeux ordis. 
Civ...

Aujourd'hui, les seules jeux bons sont issue de série qui n'ont pas évolué ces 15 dernières années! C'est les seules qui ressortent de la masse, et c'est une preuve que les valves de l'innovation sont coupées depuis un bon moment. Ces jeux aujourd'hui, sur le rythme de la guerre Nintendo / Sega, ils auraient du être dépassé par des tueries. Mais non, today encore, ça reste les meilleurs. Y'a plus que les graphismes qui évolue.


----------



## BioSS (26 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Le but maintenant de la plupart des "grandes séries" (mise à part un ou deux jeux) c'est de faire débourser ses 69&#8364; à l'acheteur, après basta





Atlante a dit:


> La seule console que je regrette VRAIMENT et que j'exclus de mon analyse plus haut: c'est la Dreamcast






Atlante a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, les seules jeux bons sont issue de série qui n'ont pas évolué ces 15 dernières années! C'est les seules qui ressortent de la masse, et c'est une preuve que les valves de l'innovation sont coupées depuis un bon moment.





Atlante a dit:


> Y'a plus que les graphismes qui évolue.



Wow t'as une vision tout à fait déformée de la réalité.
Et j'en ai plus qu'assez d'entendre des phrases prémâchées comme "il y a que les graphismes".

Pour commencer, les grandes séries se sont, au contraire, complètement éteintes à l'heure actuelle, trop ancrées dans leur anciennes habitudes là où les joueurs attendent de la next-gen une nouvelle façon de jouer.

Déjà depuis cinq ans on a vu l'émergence des mondes ouverts. GTA, Oblivion, Assassin's Creed, Far Cry 2, Crysis, Stalker... Les mondes ouverts ont vraiment donné de l'air frais à la conception même des jeux vidéo : au lieu de suivre un couloir avec des ennemis et des obstacles préplacés, c'est la venue du contenu généré à la volée, aléatoirement.

On a aussi pu assister à l'explosion du online, avec l'avènement des MMORPG, et plus récemment, les jeux en coopération, là où auparavant, online rimait avec affrontement. Left 4 Dead symbolise parfaitement, mais on peut aussi penser aux modes coop de Army of Two, Halo, ou Resistance.

On a vu arriver les moteurs physiques, qui ont transcendé l'immersion. Désormais voir une table fixée au sol, ça choque. Auparavant, un décor était immuable, bloqué. Maintenant, il se détruit, se désagrège, et même brûle dans Alone in the Dark et dans Far Cry 2.

La next-gen a aussi marqué le revival de certains concepts quasiment morts. Motorstorm est le meilleur jeu de course arcade de ces dix dernières années, et pourquoi ? Parce que c'est le premier qui ramène la philosophie "on froisse de la tôle, ça pue le moteur cramé, et c'est ça qui est bon". On avait pas vu ça depuis Destruction Derby, et honnêtement, ça fait du bien. Surtout qu'avec le online, le moteur physique hallucinant, les 16 concurrents, et le jeu à 4 en splitté, le jeu transcende littéralement ce qu'on a pu connaître sur Destruction Derby sur PSone.

Toujours dans le revival de concepts morts car usés jusqu'à la moelle : le jeu d'horreur. Alors qu'on avait rien eu de potable depuis Silent Hill 3 sur Playstation 2, à cause des Silent Hill 4 & 5 à côté de la plaque et des Resident Evil qui ne font plus peur, voilà que nous avons Dead Space. Et on a jamais eu un jeu aussi flippant. Le meilleur des films d'horreur, mixés dans un seul jeu. Les monstres passent par les conduits d'aération, feintent la mort pour mieux se réveiller quarante secondes plus tard, font mine de s'en aller pour réapparaître dans le dos par une bouche d'aération. Dans toutes les salles où l'on s'enferme pour se mettre à l'abri, on cherche de façon paranoïaque la moindre faille qui permettrait à une de ces horreurs de passer. Les monstres sont de plus immortels par les armes conventionnelles, la seule solution pour les terrasser étant de leur trancher les membres et de les rendre ainsi immobiles ou inoffensifs. Le démembrement est des plus sanglants et des plus terribles jamais vu dans un jeu. Bref, Dead Space, c'est le summum de l'horreur, et l'ambiance portée par les jeux de lumière et d'ombres pousse la tension à son paroxysme.

Et la next-gen, c'est aussi le passage à de nouveaux concepts.

Mirror's Edge c'est quoi ? C'est un concept fort. Celui d'un FPS où l'on a pas d'arme en bas à droite. Un FPS où l'on court, on fuit, en esquive, on s'échappe, on escalade, on saute. Un Tomb Raider à la première personne où le gameplay repose sur la fuite et la recherche rapide d'une issue de fortune. Jamais ça n'avait été fait.

Je pourrais disserter pendant des heures comme ça, de l'émergence des petits jeux indépendants à 10&#8364; sur les stores (évidemment faut pas regarder côté Nintendo qui entube le consommateur d'une façon extraordinaire), des remakes en haute définition de classiques comme Prince of Persia 2D ou Street Fighter 2,  à l'avènement des jeux communautaires au contenu user-generated comme Little Big Planet...

Bref le sujet est vaste et cracher sur le jeu vidéo du moment est mal venu. Si en effet tu attends quelque chose du côté de Nintendo ou de Sega tu ne peux qu'être déçu, ils ne font plus rien de valable ni de couillu. C'est du côté de Microsoft (ce qui est étonnant) et de Sony (qui possèdent d'excellents studios de développement) qu'il faut regarder.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

Désolé, je suis pas allé plus loin que la 4ème ligne de ton post. La même clémence que tu as accordé au miens.


> Oblivion, Assassin's Creed, Far Cry 2, Crysis, Stalker.


Donc vas y fait moi rire, c'est quel mot que tu n'as pas compris dans console de salon?


			
				Atlante a dit:
			
		

> sur console salon.





> Et j'en ai plus qu'assez d'entendre des phrases prémâchées comme "il y a que les graphismes".


Et j'en ai plus qu'assez des gens qui ne savent pas lire! Reveillez vous on est sur un forum, c'est important de savoir lire un message!  
Chaque jour je me prend un pavé HS, je me fais traité de troll, parce que vous n'accordez plus aucune valeure aux mots employé!


----------



## BioSS (26 Novembre 2008)

J'ai arpenté ton post en long et en large, et c'est pour ça que j'ai pris la peine d'écrire une réponse complète.

Sur les cinq jeux cités, il y a en trois sur consoles. Et ceci, juste pour parler de "l'émergence des mondes ouverts".
Cela ne remet absolument pas en cause la validité de mes arguments, je te conseille de retenter une lecture, on verra ce que t'as à redire.


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> (...)
> 
> La next-gen a aussi marqué le revival de certains concepts quasiment morts. Motorstorm est le meilleur jeu de course arcade de ces dix dernières années, et pourquoi ? Parce que c'est le premier qui ramène la philosophie "on froisse de la tôle, ça pue le moteur cramé, et c'est ça qui est bon". On avait pas vu ça depuis Destruction Derby, et honnêtement, ça fait du bien. Surtout qu'avec le online, le moteur physique hallucinant, les 16 concurrents, et le jeu à 4 en splitté, le jeu transcende littéralement ce qu'on a pu connaître sur Destruction Derby sur PSone.
> 
> (...)



J'aurais plutôt cité la série des Burnout, mais bon. Sinon sur le reste je suis assez d'accord avec toi.


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> A côté de ça, la concurrence ces 10 dernières années, je peux les résumer à ça (du mieux au moins mieux): OoT, Sons of Liberty, Rogue Leader, Halo 1, et Resident Evil 1 GameCube. Pas mal pour 10 ans. 5 jeux..



Si t as eu le Cube, tu as donc raté les petites merveilles du genre Tales of Symphonia, ou surtout Baten Kaitos :love: WindWaker (Zelda) était vraiment très bon, on aurait dit un dessin animé interactif...
Perso j ai revendu la Wii à Noël dernier sur eBay, profitant de la rupture de stock pour la vendre à trèèèèès bon prix... 
Le meilleur jeu sur Wii que j'avais était... Sonic the Hedgehog (version Megadrive). :rateau: J'adore ce jeu 

Pour ce qui est des graphismes... Je me susi toujours dit qu'il n'y avait pas que ça qui faisait un bon jeu. N'empêche que le constat est là : quand on voit un jeu du style Wii Sports et Metroïd Prime 3, je me dis que y a une équipe qui a mieux bosser... 

Enfin la claque graphique date de la DreamCast, depuis on fait juste des polygones en plus... Qu'on exploite pas si on a pas une TV HD Ultraplat de 2m (oui j ai encore une TV qui a 20ans )


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> J'ai arpenté ton post en long et en large, et c'est pour ça que j'ai pris la peine d'écrire une réponse complète.
> 
> Sur les cinq jeux cités, il y a en trois sur consoles. Et ceci, juste pour parler de "l'émergence des mondes ouverts".
> Cela ne remet absolument pas en cause la validité de mes arguments, je te conseille de retenter une lecture, on verra ce que t'as à redire.


C'est pour ça que je n'ai rien écris, sur la moitié de ton post je n'ai rien à redire parce que je suis d'accord! Non ça ne remet pas en cause la validité de tes arguments, maintenant tu te sers de jeux PC la moitié du temps pour casser me arguments lool. Ca suffit à rendre les 3/4 de ton post complètement déplacé! L'emergence des nouveaux genre comme le MMO, je suis d'accord, peut être fabuleuse. (Si on passe sur le fait que désormais les jeux ont tendance à cloner wow). Par contre le seul jeux online que j'ai apprécier sur console, c'était PSO. Comme je l'ai dis plus haut.
Les FPS sur PC sont géniaux. Ceci dit je maintiens que le dernier bon FPS auquel j'ai joué fut goldeneye sur n64 et Halo sur xbox.



> Je pourrais disserter pendant des heures comme ça, de l'émergence des petits jeux indépendants à 10&#8364; sur les stores (évidemment faut pas regarder côté Nintendo qui entube le consommateur d'une façon extraordinaire), des remakes en haute définition de classiques comme Prince of Persia 2D ou Street Fighter 2, à l'avènement des jeux communautaires au contenu user-generated comme Little Big Planet...


D'où mon énervement exagéré d'hier.  Tu peux pas répondre ça à mon post, j'ai fais exprès du début à la fin de laisser le PC de côté. Et voilà que tu en arrives à une conclusion quasi.similaire à la mienne en dehors du fait que tu as démolis les 3/4 de ce que j'ai écris en te référant à des jeux PC, et 25% du temps à quelques jeux consoles. 



> Si t as eu le Cube, tu as donc raté les petites merveilles du genre Tales of Symphonia, ou surtout Baten Kaitos :love: WindWaker (Zelda) était vraiment très bon, on aurait dit un dessin animé interactif...


J'ai eu WW, j'ai pas accroché, pas comme OoT. Baten Kaltos et Tales of Symphonia, je ne connais pas sauf de réputation.



> Enfin la claque graphique date de la DreamCast, depuis on fait juste des polygones en plus... Qu'on exploite pas si on a pas une TV HD Ultraplat de 2m (oui j ai encore une TV qui a 20ans )


Entièrement d'accord!



> Bref le sujet est vaste et cracher sur le jeu vidéo du moment est mal venu. Si en effet tu attends quelque chose du côté de Nintendo ou de Sega tu ne peux qu'être déçu, ils ne font plus rien de valable ni de couillu. C'est du côté de Microsoft (ce qui est étonnant) et de Sony (qui possèdent d'excellents studios de développement) qu'il faut regarder.


Tout dépend ce que tu aimes! Personnellement le jeu console m'a trop déçu. Les bons jeux qui sortent sur ces plateformes sont la moitié du temps des adaptations (Oblivion) ou très fortement inspiré à ce qui se fait sur PC. (je penserai notamment à Halo). Les genres qui méritent de vivre sur console, parce que jamais le PC ne pourra les égaler, ce sont la plateforme, le sport, et le survival horor à la Resident Evil. Pour le premier, j'en attend plus rien depuis longtemps. A part UN bon jeux tous les deux ans, c'est mort. Pour le sport, c'est la pompe à 69&#8364; que je dénonçais (PES, Fifa, Madden, NHL, qui reviennent chaque année mais ne justifie jamais leur retour par autre chose que l'actualisation des graphismes et de la base de donnée)

D'où la conclusion:


> Du coup je suis passé dans le camp des jeux ordis.
> Civ...


Voilà, et désolé pour hier j'ai hurlé un peu trop fort. Je crois que t'as pris aussi pour les personnes qui m'ont insulté dans les réactions.  Ca ne se reproduira plus, promis.


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> J'ai eu WW, j'ai pas accroché, pas comme OoT. Baten Kaltos et Tales of Symphonia, je ne connais pas sauf de réputation.


Si tu as encore la GC, un conseil, joue à ToS et Baten Kaitos, ils sont vraiment très très bons. De rares exclusivités qui pouvaient justifier l'achat de la GC. WW, je reconnais que bcp l'ont dénigré... mais j'ai joué à WW avant OoT, n'ayant pas eu la 64 (fourni en version Collector avec WW).
RE4 ne faisait pas très peur c'est sûr, mais j'ai quand même passé de très bons moments en compagnie de Léon et de la fille du président :love:

De toute façon maintenant je suis trop vieux, j'ai plus le temps de jouer  Et quand je me souviens de tous ces bons jeux, les jeux sur iPod Touch me paraissent à des années lumières de ça...(pour revenir un peu au fil central)


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Si tu as encore la GC, un conseil, joue à ToS et Baten Kaitos, ils sont vraiment très très bons. De rares exclusivités qui pouvaient justifier l'achat de la GC. WW, je reconnais que bcp l'ont dénigré... mais j'ai joué à WW avant OoT, n'ayant pas eu la 64 (fourni en version Collector avec WW).
> RE4 ne faisait pas très peur c'est sûr, mais j'ai quand même passé de très bons moments en compagnie de Léon et de la fille du président :love:
> 
> De toute façon maintenant je suis trop vieux, j'ai plus le temps de jouer


Pareil, à part sur ordinateur ou DS, ça devient de plus en plus compliqué de trouver de quoi jouer, j'ai même plus de télé...
Ah non j'oubliais, il y a des PS3, des 360 et des Wii à profusion dans la bibliothèque de ma fac. :love: Faut que j'aille voir si y'a pas des jeux Gamecube qui trainent quelque part tiens... :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> reconnaitre un chef-d'oeuvre qui mérite d'être continué. Même *MGS3* et Zelda Twilight j'ai fais aucun effort. :sleep:
> Du coup je suis passé dans le camp des jeux ordis.


   Le goudron et les plumes pour celui qui na pas fait le meilleur épisode de la saga ! 





Matt82 a dit:


> Si t as eu le Cube, tu as donc raté les petites merveilles du genre Tales of Symphonia, ou surtout *Baten Kaitos* :love: WindWaker (Zelda) était vraiment très



    Voyant que tu es une personne de goût, jespère que tu as fais le magnifique *Baten Kaitos Origins* qui nest malheureusement disponible quaux US et au japon.


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Voyant que tu es une personne de goût, j&#8217;espère que tu as fais le magnifique *Baten Kaitos Origins* qui n&#8217;est malheureusement disponible qu&#8217;aux US et au japon.


Oui, dernier jeu auquel j'ai joué sur GC... Merci le FreeLoader d'ailleurs 

Sur iPod Touch, je referais bien un petit *Day of Tentacle, Fate of Atlantis* ou encore un* Monkey Island*... J'ai l'impression d'être un vieux dinosaure tout à coup 



Atlante a dit:


> ...dans la bibliothèque de ma fac. :love:  :rateau:


On bosse à la fac ???? La blague du jour  (Ok je rigole range ton épée)


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

Nan on fait du Mario Kart et du PES toute la journée! :love:
Hélas c'est pas vrai, mais j'aimerai bien! *quoique cet aprem ça risque d'être vrai...*


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Nan on fait du Mario Kart et du PES toute la journée! :love:
> Hélas c'est pas vrai, mais j'aimerai bien! *quoique cet aprem ça risque d'être vrai...*


Bon j'étais pas à la FAC alors j'en sais rien 
Mais j'ai quand même fait des soirées MarioKart : Double Dash la veille de gros partiels...  à 1h du mat... euh... on va peut-être regarder un peu de quoi ça cause ??? 
[EDIT] Ouahhhhh je connais la soeur du cousin du DJ ^^ Attention ça rigole plus


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Sans Wii, Nintendo se rapprochait dangereusement du sort de Sega



n'importe quoi

et la DS alors ?

elle represente une part importante dans les benefices de nintendo

par ailleurs, la Wii ne coute pas grand chose a produire compare aux autres consoles concurrentes


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> n'importe quoi
> 
> et la DS alors ?
> 
> ...


Nintendo en serait réduit à faire des portables... Heureusement qu ils vendent des Wii aux maisons de retraite... 
Après les échecs de la N64 et de la GC, si la Wii avait fait flop, je pense sérieusement que Nintendo serait mal.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> n'importe quoi
> 
> et la DS alors ?
> 
> ...


*se suicide*


			
				Atlante a dit:
			
		

> Sans Wii, Nintendo se rapprochait dangereusement du sort de Sega
> (...) Je crois qu'une console "classique" de plus de Nintendo et c'était l'arrêt de mort *en tant que constructeur de plateforme de salon*.



@Bioss: tu me comprend un peu maintenant?  Allez fais moi plaisir, dis oui, j'en peux plus! :rateau:



			
				Matt82 a dit:
			
		

> Nintendo en serait réduit à faire des portables...


Merci ami! :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Tout dépend ce que tu aimes! Personnellement le jeu console m'a trop déçu. Les bons jeux qui sortent sur ces plateformes sont la moitié du temps des adaptations (Oblivion) ou très fortement inspiré à ce qui se fait sur PC. *(je penserai notamment à Halo)*.



   En fait, Halo était un jeu prévu sur MAC jusquà ce que Microsoft reprenne le studio Bungie et le fasse développer sur Xbox.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> En fait, Halo était un jeu prévu sur MAC jusqu&#8217;à ce que Microsoft reprenne le studio Bungie et le fasse développer sur Xbox.


Oui je sais bien... Pour une fois qu'on allait avoir une exclu qui déchire. 
Ceci dit, Apple aurait pu y penser et racheter Bungie elle même. C'est pas avec sa politique vidéo-ludique inexistante qu'elle permet au mac de devenir un media center complet.


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Oui je sais bien... Pour une fois qu'on allait avoir une exclu qui déchire.
> Ceci dit, Apple aurait pu y penser et racheter Bungie elle même. C'est pas avec sa politique vidéo-ludique inexistante qu'elle permet au mac de devenir un media center complet.



   En même temps, le MAC, cest une machine dintello, de créatifs, pas pour cette fange (dont jaime à faire parti) doù viennent les joueurs.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> En même temps, le MAC, cest une machine dintello, de créatifs, pas pour cette fange (dont jaime à faire parti) doù viennent les joueurs.


En même temps Apple hurle partout que ces iMacs sont les meilleurs media center.
Je persiste à dire qu'il n'y a pas de media center sans jeux. La position d'Apple de dire que les macs ne sont pas fait pour jouer est aussi stupide que de dire que les macs ne sont pas pas fait pour écouter de la musique.
Que dirait on si les cd de nos groupes préféré n'était pas compatible os ox?


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> En même temps Apple hurle partout que ces iMacs sont les meilleurs media center.
> Je persiste à dire qu'il n'y a pas de media center sans jeux. La position d'Apple de dire que les macs ne sont pas fait pour jouer est aussi stupide que de dire que les macs ne sont pas pas fait pour écouter de la musique.
> Que dirait on si les cd de nos groupes préféré n'était pas compatible os ox?



Ouais, obligé de remettre WIndows pour jouer, si ça c est pas dommage... Parce que je vais pas racheter les versions Mac des jeux PC que j ai deja !!!

Quand à la DS, j ai fini par acheter qq chose de pas tres catholique


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> En fait, Halo était un jeu prévu sur MAC jusquà ce que Microsoft reprenne le studio Bungie et le fasse développer sur Xbox.


Me coucherait moins con ce soir


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> En même temps Apple hurle partout que ces iMacs sont les meilleurs media center.
> Je persiste à dire qu'il n'y a pas de media center sans jeux. La position d'Apple de dire que les macs ne sont pas fait pour jouer est aussi stupide que de dire que les macs ne sont pas pas fait pour écouter de la musique.
> Que dirait on si les cd de nos groupes préféré n'était pas compatible os ox?



   Fut une époque pas bien lointaine, ou, en France, il y avait des CD protégés qui n&#8217;étaient pas toujours amis avec les MAC/PC. :mouais:


  Heureusement, « Shift » était notre ami. :love:



Matt82 a dit:


> Me coucherait moins con ce soir


Merci qui?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Ouais, obligé de remettre WIndows pour jouer, si ça c est pas dommage... Parce que je vais pas racheter les versions Mac des jeux PC que j ai deja !!!
> 
> Quand à la DS, j ai fini par acheter qq chose de pas tres catholique


Oui pareil, je fais un mix DS/ jeux windows.
Je joue beaucoup à Civ sur PC, j'ai décidé d'acheter la version mac pour arrêter de booter windows pour ça.
Quel déception! 60&#8364; pour quoi? Un jeu dont l'affichage bug tous le temps sur mon macbook pro à cause des drivers lamentable de Nvidia.  J'ai 4go de ram, passé 2020, ça ram dans tous les sens, comme avec la version pc quand je jouais avec 1go de ram. Civ est réputé pour bouffer énormément dans les derniers tours, c'est pas nouveau, mais sur un PC avec 2go ça tourne niquel! Avec 4go sur mac et une meilleure carte graphique, non, même pas. 



			
				G2loq a dit:
			
		

> Fut une époque pas bien lointaine, ou, en France, il y avait des CD protégés qui n&#8217;étaient pas toujours amis avec les MAC/PC. :mouais:
> 
> 
> Heureusement, « Shift » était notre ami. :love:


J'étais trop petit pour vraiment connaitre, mais je me souviens assez bien de mon cd de la BO de dragon ball z p) qui ne tournait pas sur le 20th anniversary de mon père! :s


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> J'étais trop petit pour vraiment connaitre, mais je me souviens assez bien de mon cd de la BO de dragon ball z p) qui ne tournait pas sur le 20th anniversary de mon père! :s



   Un système de sécurité du Mac contre les hits d&#8217;Ariane ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Un système de sécurité du Mac contre les hits dAriane ?


Mais! :rateau:


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Merci qui?


...
...
qui me parle ???


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Novembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> ...
> ...
> qui me parle ???


----------



## Pierrou (26 Novembre 2008)

Pour en revenir au sujet des consoles, on ne m'ôtera pas de l'idée que Nintendo vend la Wii à un prix qui, s'il est  raisonnable en comparaison avec celui d'une PS3, est prohibitif au regard du réel coût de fabrication de la machine. Selon les études menées en 2007 et parues de différents magazines, tels "JeuxVidéo Mag", une Wii coûterait 110 dollars à produire, et une Wiimote 8 dollars... 

Il est également regrettable que la plupart des éditeurs tiers se satisfassent d'une offre de jeux trop peu ambitieux, s'efforçant soit de développer à la va-vite quelque chose d'adapté à la console, soit d'adapter des grosses licences en les faisant cadrer tant bien que mal des les spécificitéstechniques de la Wii...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Nintendo en serait réduit à faire des portables... Heureusement qu ils vendent des Wii aux maisons de retraite...
> Après les échecs de la N64 et de la GC, si la Wii avait fait flop, je pense sérieusement que Nintendo serait mal.



pourtant c'est ultra rentable

nintendo est une si grande entreprise avec tant d'activites que les pertes auraient ete compensees ailleurs

ils ne font pas que du JV tu sais


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Fut une époque pas bien lointaine, ou, en France, il y avait des CD protégés qui nétaient pas toujours amis avec les MAC/PC. :mouais:
> 
> 
> Heureusement, « Shift » était notre ami. :love:




eh oui, c'etait y a pas si longtemps mine de rien

une protection qui tombait grace a Shift, incroyable qd meme

ils auraient du equiper les distributeurs de billets du meme systeme :love:


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> pourtant c'est ultra rentable
> 
> nintendo est une si grande entreprise avec tant d'activites que les pertes auraient ete compensees ailleurs
> 
> ils ne font pas que du JV tu sais



Je n'y crois pas personnellement, je pense qu ils auraient surtout licencier... Ils ne font pas que du JV... OK, mais alors dans quelles proportions ? 90% ? 80% ? 70% ? 
Je ne crois pas que leurs activités de taxis permettent de redresser la barre...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> pourtant c'est ultra rentable
> 
> nintendo est une si grande entreprise avec tant d'activites que les pertes auraient ete compensees ailleurs
> 
> ils ne font pas que du JV tu sais


Désolé mais l'exemple de Sega est criant de vérité sur ce qui aurait pu arriver à Nintendo. Même si comme nintendo, ils étaient présent dans beaucoup de domaine, un échec sur une console leur a été fatal. Sans cet exemple, je ne me prononcerai pas, je n'aurai pas suffisament d'élément pour dire que Nintendo peut s'écrouler si ils multiplient les flop sur les consoles.
Ce qui les as sauvé de justesse à l'époque N64, c'était la gameboy. Elle leur a permit de tenir jusqu'à la Gamecube, qui n'a pas su véritablement les rétablir. Une 3ème console dans ce genre là, et c'était la fin pour eux, ni plus du moins.
La forte présence de Nintendo sur le marché des portables leur a permit d'avoir une ceinture de sécurité et un airbag que Sega n'avait pas quand ils ont sortie la Dreamcast. (flop de la Gamegear)
Mais c'est pas non plus le godmod. Si ils ont réussi à survivre à un echec, + une console en demi-teinte, DS ou pas ils n'auraient pas tenu une génération de plus en salon. La Wii était la console de la dernière chance, ce qui explique largement ce retournement à 360degré dans leur approche des jeux sur console. C'était vraiment leur va-tout et je pense qu'ils s'en doutaient. En tout cas tous les analystes s'accordent là sur ce point. (je sais c'est facile de dire sans donner de source, et mon prof de law me donnerait un 0 pointé. Mais je sous-entend que tu as lus aussi des documents qui vont dans ce sens là. Sinon je t'en trouverais. ) 
Nintendo jouait véritablement sa vie sur cette console, ils sont donc revenu aux bases des bases qui avaient fait leur forces: l'originalité. La Wii, dans cette optique là, est le produit le plus original que Nintendo ait jamais fait en 100 ans d'existence. Et elle représente aussi le plus gros risque qu'ils aient prit depuis leur entré sur le marché des consoles. Avec une console pareil, ils tuaient volontairement les portages faciles sur les trois plateformes. Commercialement un coup pareil, soit ça passe soit ça casse; soit ça s'avère être une idée de génie qui sauve l'entreprise, soit ça l'achève. Ca a permit de distingué la console, mais si les développeurs n'avaient pas su suivre, Nintendo était mort. Cette fois le risque a véritablement payé, quand on voit la réussite de la console comparé à la GC et N64! Mais je reste qu'il fallait être désespéré pour tenter un coup pareil. En business c'est quasiment une loi, le seul endroit sur Terre où une entreprise peut être terriblement innovante, c'est au bord du précipice.


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Pour en revenir au sujet des consoles, on ne m'ôtera pas de l'idée que Nintendo vend la Wii à un prix qui, s'il est  raisonnable en comparaison avec celui d'une PS3, est prohibitif au regard du réel coût de fabrication de la machine. Selon les études menées en 2007 et parues de différents magazines, tels "JeuxVidéo Mag", une Wii coûterait 110 dollars à produire, et une Wiimote 8 dollars...
> 
> Il est également regrettable que la plupart des éditeurs tiers se satisfassent d'une offre de jeux trop peu ambitieux, s'efforçant soit de développer à la va-vite quelque chose d'adapté à la console, soit d'adapter des grosses licences en les faisant cadrer tant bien que mal des les spécificités techniques de la Wii...


Le prix de la Wii est égal finalement à celui de la Xbox360... Et même si elle est livrée avec la démo Wii Sports (pas un jeu à part entière à mes yeux), 250 euros depuis 12/2006 tout de même... 
Cela dit ils ne la vendent pas à perte contrairement à Sony avec la PS3, ça me parait logique de jouer la rentabilité... 
J'ai revendu ma Wii 350 euros au moment de la rupture de stock de Noël, les gens sont près à tout pour l'avoir sous le sapin :love:

Ca c est clair et net, que sur Wii, les developpeurs ont un énorme poil dans la main... et vas-y que je te sors un jeu de merde, il y a 20millions de Wii-player, y en a bien qq milliers qui vont craquer leur 60 euros pour un jeu pourri... Et même les bonnes licences style SoulCalibur(nes) sont utlisées pour sortir un jeu moisi au gameplay douteux qu'on essaye d écouler grace au nom...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Je n'y crois pas personnellement, je pense qu ils auraient surtout licencier... Ils ne font pas que du JV... OK, mais alors dans quelles proportions ? 90% ? 80% ? 70% ?
> Je ne crois pas que leurs activités de taxis permettent de redresser la barre...



c'est une des plus grosses entreprises du japon, ce n'est pas que des taxis et des consoles, ils ont des filiales dans l'agro alimentaire, l'hotellerie, l'automobile...

mais bon, tu peux tjrs ecrire a Mr Iwata et attendre qu'il te reponde


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> (pleins de truc)



Tu fais erreur. Nintendo n'a jamais été dans le rouge financièrement parlant, même dans les pires années (et ouais il gagnait du pognon, pas beaucoup, mais dégageait toujours des bénéfices), alors le voir couler avec l'échec de la Wii est plus que fantaisiste. Faut bien voir dans quelle condition est née la Dreamcast, Sega était au plus mal côté finance, ce qui fait qu'il n'a pas eu les moyens materiels de soutenir sa console correctement face au rouleau compresseur de Sony.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Tu fais erreur. Nintendo n'a jamais été dans le rouge financièrement parlant, même dans les pires années (et ouais il gagnait du pognon, pas beaucoup, mais dégageait toujours des bénéfices), alors le voir couler avec l'échec de la Wii est plus que fantaisiste. Faut bien voir dans quelle condition est née la Dreamcast, Sega était au plus mal côté finance, ce qui fait qu'il n'a pas eu les moyens materiels de soutenir sa console correctement face au rouleau compresseur de Sony.



tu as absolument raison

et d'ailleurs, les echecs de produits chez les concurrents comme sony sont nombreux egalement et pourtant, ces entreprises n'ont jamais ete en peril

c'est en effet fantaisiste de la part d'Atlante que de croire que l'avenir de multinationales comme Nintendo repose sur 1 seul produit...


de toute facon, il est relativement inutile de comparer le succes d'un produit par rapport a un predecesseur sorti plusieurs decennies avant
les contextes economiques et sociaux etaient differents, les jouets, les consommateurs ont change...


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> tu as absolument raison
> 
> et d'ailleurs, les echecs de produits chez les concurrents comme sony sont nombreux egalement et pourtant, ces entreprises n'ont jamais ete en peril
> 
> ...



Ouais enfin ne pas vendre de Wii = bcp moins de yens = pas de retour sur investissement = actionnaires pas content = ... 
Si Nintendo peut se contenter d'être un acteur de seconde zone, pourquoi pas... 

Maintenant que la Wii a fait ses preuves ils devraient sortir la Wii HD. La nouvelle DS (la DSi) ne m'a pas convaincu... Et la concurrence se rapproche


----------



## BioSS (26 Novembre 2008)

Merci à tous pour le débat. Je suis ok pour Burnout, ok pour Atlante, bref ok pour tout.
Heureux de voir aussi des gens lucides sur la Wii et sur l'arnaque pure qu'elle représente.
Ses jeux ne devraient pas dépasser les 35&#8364; et la console devrait coûter 150&#8364; à tout casser.

Quand tu penses que tu peux avoir une 360 pour 50&#8364; moins cher, et qui fait tellement plus et mieux !


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Merci à tous pour le débat. Je suis ok pour Burnout, ok pour Atlante, bref ok pour tout.
> Heureux de voir aussi des gens lucides sur la Wii et sur l'arnaque pure qu'elle représente.
> Ses jeux ne devraient pas dépasser les 35&#8364; et la console devrait coûter 150&#8364; à tout casser.
> 
> Quand tu penses que tu peux avoir une 360 pour 50&#8364; moins cher, et qui fait tellement plus et mieux !



fais gaffe à pas être trop open quand même 

Pour la Wii... Je l'ai achetée le jour se sa sortie, j'attendais impatiemment Twillight Princess... Et après ? Les rares Metroïd Prime 3, Mario Galaxy, Paper Mario, No more Heroes et Mario Kart ne suffisent pas à justifier une bonne console. Des Brain Academy en veux tu en voilà, des franchises détournées pour faire bien (Soul Calibur, Need for Speed, Crash, Sonic, ...), des jeux dignes d'étudiants en TP de Java :bebe:
GTA IV avec la WiiMote...  On en a rêvé... Les combats au sabre laser aussi... Bonjour les déceptions... 

Pour le moment, ni la PS3 ni la 360 ne m'ont convaincu, je vois plus le BluRay comme un format de transition vers un autre support du genre holographique


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

> c'est en effet fantaisiste de la part d'Atlante que de croire que l'avenir de multinationales comme Nintendo repose sur 1 seul produit...


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai écrit. J'ai écris une série d'echec, et de disparition d'un segment de l'entreprise, pas de nintendo et de ses multiples activités. Non effectivement la Wii a elle seule n'aurait pas pu couler la branche. Merci de prêter autant d'attention à mes textes. 
Et j'informe tout de suite ma business school que leurs études de cas sur le sujet sont fantaisiste, ainsi que leurs handout basées sur des eg: nintendo.  Nous vous sommes reconnaissant.
Les mots sont des instruments de précision. Je suis peut être peu doué en français, mais il me semble quand même que je suis clair dans ce que j'écris, dans les exemples que je donne, dans les variations singulier/ pluriel, dans les précisions des marchés auxquelles je fais allusion.
Merci de me répondre PC quand je dis jeux sur console de salon; merci de me répondre DS quand je parle du marché des consoles fixes, merci de me dire que je parle de faillite totale de nintendo dans tous ses marchés quand je précise dès la premières lignes que les portables et autres activité de la firme ne seront pas affecté, merci, vraiment, de lire ce que j'écris.


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Quand tu penses que tu peux avoir une 360 pour 50 moins cher, et qui fait tellement plus et mieux !



J'ai acheté une wii (d'occaz ) y'a un mois. Je n'aurais jamais acheté de 360 ou de PS3 car les ludotheques ne conviennent pas à ma façon de jouer ni à celle de ma copine...
Je m'éclate à Mario kart alors que gran Turismo me fait chier, j'adore boom blox et wii play (enfin, pour wii play, en soirée avec des potes ).


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai écrit. J'ai écris une série d'echec, et de disparition d'un segment de l'entreprise, pas de nintendo et de ses multiples activités. Non effectivement la Wii a elle seule n'aurait pas pu couler la branche. Merci de prêter autant d'attention à mes textes.
> Et j'informe tout de suite ma business school que leurs études de cas sur le sujet sont fantaisiste, ainsi que leurs handout basées sur des eg: nintendo.  Nous vous sommes reconnaissant.
> Les mots sont des instruments de précision. Je suis peut être peu doué en français, mais il me semble quand même que je suis clair dans ce que j'écris, dans les exemples que je donne, dans les variations singulier/ pluriel, dans les précisions des marchés auxquelles je fais allusion.
> Merci de me répondre PC quand je dis jeux sur console de salon; merci de me répondre DS quand je parle du marché des consoles fixes, merci de me dire que je parle de faillite totale de nintendo dans tous ses marchés quand je précise dès la premières lignes que les portables et autres activité de la firme ne seront pas affecté, merci, vraiment, de lire ce que j'écris.



Si mes souvenirs sont bons, pour Nintendo la N64 n'est pas un échec (économiquement parlant s'entend), du moins si je m'en tiens aux déclarations et résultats relayés dans la presse de l'époque. De plus, au niveau mondial, son parc est plus important que celui de la GC (aux alentours 35 millions pour l'une, et 25 pour l'autre) donc j'ai du mal à voir, avec mes modestes moyens, ce qui te permet de qualifier la N64 d'échec. En terme de pénétration (pas de sous-entendu hein  ) face à la PSX, c'est indéniable, mais pour le reste.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai écrit. J'ai écris une série d'echec, et de disparition d'un segment de l'entreprise, pas de nintendo et de ses multiples activités. Non effectivement la Wii a elle seule n'aurait pas pu couler la branche. Merci de prêter autant d'attention à mes textes.
> ...
> 
> merci de me répondre DS quand je parle du marché des consoles fixes, merci de me dire que je parle de faillite totale de nintendo dans tous ses marchés quand je précise dès la premières lignes que les portables et autres activité de la firme ne seront pas affecté, merci, vraiment, de lire ce que j'écris.




le probleme c'est que tu confonds des notions et que tu te melanges les pinceaux

ou alors tu ne suis pas bien les cours ou alors ton "ecole de commerce" ne dispense pas de bons cours

"segment d'entreprise" n'a absolument pas le meme sens que "branche"

si tu avais fait des recherches avant de poster, notamment de chercher et de consulter le rapport financier 2008 de nintendo publié recemment tu comprendrais que ces produits sont liés
non seulement leurs cycles de vie sont lies, leur developpement et au final, ils rentrent dans la meme famille

et enfin, il suffit de chercher des infos pas si lointaines pour s'apercevoir que:

1/ malgre ce que tu decris comme une succession d'echecs, les resultats de nintendo ont constamment evolue a la hausse

2/ la rentabilite d'une console s'etablit sur du long terme, il n'y a qu'a prendre l'exemple de Sony, toutes les playstation ont longtemps ete vendues a perte, ca n'a jamais empeche la division jeux videos de Sony de continuer a prosperer


tu sembles affirmer beaucoup d'enormites sans t'etre meme renseigne sur l'entreprise en elle meme

moi meme je serai incapable de te donner plus d'infos, pas plus que ce que j'ai deja vu de mes yeux au japon
les nintendo, panasonic et cie, peuplent le quotidien des japonais vu l'importance des activites diverses de ces conglomerats

si deja, tu sors des affirmations ou poses des questions sans reellement argumenter correctement ici, je me doute que tes profs vont pas etre tendres avec toi


----------



## iota (26 Novembre 2008)

Salut.



BioSS a dit:


> Ses jeux ne devraient pas dépasser les 35 et la console devrait coûter 150 à tout casser.


Heureusement que tu t'occupes pas des études de marché pour Nintendo  

Aux tarifs actuellements proposés, les consoles et jeux Wii partent comme des petits pains, Nintendo n'a vraiment aucune raison de revoir ses tarifs.

@+
iota


----------



## BioSS (26 Novembre 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> J'ai acheté une wii (d'occaz ) y'a un mois. Je n'aurais jamais acheté de 360 ou de PS3 car les ludotheques ne conviennent pas à ma façon de jouer ni à celle de ma copine...
> Je m'éclate à Mario kart alors que gran Turismo me fait chier, j'adore boom blox et wii play (enfin, pour wii play, en soirée avec des potes ).



Ouais enfin confronter Mario Kart et Gran Turismo c'est un peu ridicule comme comparaison non ? Sur Wii tu as le choix entre Mario Kart et Excite Truck. Sur les concurrents, tu as Gran Turismo, Wipeout, Forza, Burnout, Motorstorm, Pure, etc etc... Qui sont un peu plus évolués que Mario Kart quand même (qui lui n'a pas évolué du tout depuis l'opus 64... Toujours pas d'IA, toujours aucune physique, toujours pas de décor évolutif... Tout est strictement identique).

Et si tu adores Bloom Blox, alors je te conseille de regarder Pain pour 8&#8364; sur le PSstore, ou encore Little Big Planet qui pousse le gameplay avec la physique à son paroxysme, plus multijoueur online, offline, en coopération, avec création de niveaux par les joueurs, des graphismes à tomber et un univers très abouti. On est bien loin d'un bloom blox franchement gentillet, qui n'est qu'un puzzle game sans aventure.

Encore une fois, très bien, ces titres te donnent satisfaction. C'est sans doute parce que tu n'as pas tout ce passif du jeu vidéo que les autres joueurs ont. Tu fais parti du public "casual", celui visé par Nintendo, celui qui, non éduqué, est incapable de faire la différence entre un jeu de qualité et un jeu amateur. Sinon tu ne te satisferait pas de payer 250&#8364; + wiimotes + 50&#8364; pour des jeux de toute petite envergure comme Bloom Blox ou Mario kart.


----------



## BioSS (26 Novembre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Heureusement que tu t'occupes pas des études de marché pour Nintendo
> 
> ...



Evidemment. C'est bien ce qui me rend ouf. Un succès vraiment immérité pour un hardware totalement foutage de gueule payé au prix fort, et des jeux sans aucune immersion développés par des studio de second plan, qui pourtant coûtent presque aussi cher que des jeux next gen.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

Sauf que je ne suis pas en business, je lis leur document c'est tout. :rateau:

Maintenant ce que toi tu n'as pas compris, ce sont mes messages. C'est pas moi qui mélange tout, j'énonce chaque ce que j'inclu et exclut dans mes réponses. Toi tu arrives, lis de travers, et me dit que j'ai rien compris. Génial. Tes réponses incluent systématiquement des marchés que j'exclu volontairement (et je le dis à chaque fois). C'est pour ça que je ne contre argumente pas tes points, parce que pas mal sont vrai mais justes sans aucun rapport avec ce dont je parle. 
Merci de remettre en question la façon dont je lis mes cours de droit parce que je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi.  C'est grandiose. L'attaque personnel, franchement, tu pouvais l'éviter. 
Quand quelqu'un parle d'un marché et qu'on répond en incluant tous les autres marchés, on se fait dicret Mr. Au rythme où allait Nintendo, et avec la concurrence de Microsoft et de Sony, le point que je défend depuis le début c'est qu'il n'était pas à exclure que Nintendo se rétracte, provisoirement ou pas du marché des consoles de salons, et se consentre sur le marché des consôles portables. Les produits sont lié? Oui bien joué, ils sont lié parce que Nintendo à prit cette stratégie! Pourquoi? Parce que leurs consoles portable ont toujours mieux marché que celle de salon. Ils avaient cette carte ils l'ont magnifiquement bien joué. Apple a la même idée quand ils vendent des iPod à des pcéiste. 

Maintenant je m'arette là, l'attaque personel sur ma façon de lire mes cours, ça ne passe pas.  
Relis mes posts, fais gaffe aux mots, et tu t'apercevra que mes opinions n'étaient pas loin des tiennent à quelques exceptions près. Tu m'as pas fais un message où tu n'as pas grillé tous les feux et stop de prudence pour m'accorder des propos que je n'ai pas tenu dans ce contexte là, et tu te permet de finir sur une attaque personel.  Désolé, ce débat là n'est pas pour moi.


Atlante a dit:


> Oui mais bon, la Wii est la plus grosse réussite de Nintendo depuis la Super Nes.
> Je crois qu'une console "classique" de plus de Nintendo et c'était l'arrêt de mort en tant que constructeur de plateforme de salon.





			
				Banania a dit:
			
		

> n'importe quoi
> 
> et la DS alors ?






			
				Banania a dit:
			
		

> si deja, tu sors des affirmations ou poses des questions sans reellement argumenter correctement ici, je me doute que tes profs vont pas etre tendres avec toi


Et ça t'étais pas obliger, puisque tu sais très bien que je ne vais pas m'amuser à te faire un scan de mes résultats académiques pour casser ton argumentation et les publier sur le forum pour contrer ton insulte public. Tu savais très bien que si je tente de le démonter autrement, tu aurais pu t'ancrer sur le même chemin sans faire plus d'effort. Du coup tu balance un truc dans un débat public, auquelle je peux rien répondre. A part que c'était très con. Tu attaque mon uni en public sans savoir où je suis, et pour te prévenir de toute réponse de ma part tu avance déjà que c'est moi qui ne comprend rien. J'ai un prof de tort law qui parlerait là d'argumentation illégal. Ceci dit en privé ce serait passé.


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

BiosS.... 
Je reviens sur ta remarque sur le "casual". 
J ai eu des consoles depuis 1987, je pense avoir un bon passé de joueurs, mais je trouve plus de plaisir aussi à jouer à MarioKart que Gran Turismo... Personne n'est parfait 
La force de MarioKart, c est le fun et le multijoueur, ce fun-là peu de jeux l ont proposé depuis 1992. Peu de jeux peuvent t occuper en multi autant de temps... 
L'opus Wii n'est pas le meilleur et n'apporte rien de neuf, on est d accord sur ce point, mais il est tjs aussi fun


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> BiosS....
> Je reviens sur ta remarque sur le "casual".
> J ai eu des consoles depuis 1987, je pense avoir un bon passé de joueurs, mais je trouve plus de plaisir aussi à jouer à MarioKart que Gran Turismo... Personne n'est parfait
> La force de MarioKart, c est le fun et le multijoueur, ce fun-là peu de jeux l ont proposé depuis 1992. Peu de jeux peuvent t occuper en multi autant de temps...
> L'opus Wii n'est pas le meilleur et n'apporte rien de neuf, on est d accord sur ce point, mais il est tjs aussi fun


Mwep pareil, Gran Turismo ça devenait vite de la torture pour moi. Même en multiplayer. Un bon Mario Kart, c'est comme Mario Party, on peut dire ce qu'on veut, à multijoueurs ça accorde tous les styles de gamer.


----------



## BioSS (26 Novembre 2008)

Matt :
On pourrait s'étendre sur Mariokart mais le sujet n'est pas là. Le jeu depuis sa version Wii, a perdu énormément d'intérêt à cause la disparition du snaking : le talent du pilote n'est même plus pris en compte. Ce qui importe maintenant, c'est d'avoir le bon objet au bon moment, tout simplement. L'issue des courses relève pratiquement du hasard, entre autre car le dernier joueur est avantagé et que le premier joueur se prend des carapaces bleues. Traduction : il y a un nivellement du niveau des joueurs vers le milieu, "pour que tout le monde ait les même chances". Or quand je joue contre quelqu'un, ce que je veux c'est que chacun utilise au maximum son savoir faire pour passer premier. Mario Kart n'a plus du tout cet aspect là. Je ne vois plus l'intérêt de jouer à un tel jeu en 2008 maintenant qu'il y a des jeux comme Motorstorm 2, nettement plus aboutis en terme de gameplay. Ah, et puis jouer à quatre en splitté avec une résolution si basse, c'est totalement inconfortable.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

D'accord pour l'écran splitté, 2 maximum
Le nouveau mario kart n'exploite pas mieux le online? J'ai complètement zappé les jeux depuis console depuis quelques années, désolé. 

Un truc que j'aurai adoré voir par contre aurait été un mode online à la counter striker (niveau accessibilité aux servers), mais pour Mario Kart, Mario Party, et tous ces jeux géniaux qui donnait un réelle plaisir de jeux, mais qui hélas ne se sortait que 3 fois pas an quand 3-4 amis venaient.


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Matt :
> On pourrait s'étendre sur Mariokart mais le sujet n'est pas là. Le jeu depuis sa version Wii, a perdu énormément d'intérêt à cause la disparition du snaking : le talent du pilote n'est même plus pris en compte. Ce qui importe maintenant, c'est d'avoir le bon objet au bon moment, tout simplement. L'issue des courses relève pratiquement du hasard, entre autre car le dernier joueur est avantagé et que le premier joueur se prend des carapaces bleues. Traduction : il y a un nivellement du niveau des joueurs vers le milieu, "pour que tout le monde ait les même chances". Or quand je joue contre quelqu'un, ce que je veux c'est que chacun utilise au maximum son savoir faire pour passer premier. Mario Kart n'a plus du tout cet aspect là. Je ne vois plus l'intérêt de jouer à un tel jeu en 2008 maintenant qu'il y a des jeux comme Motorstorm 2, nettement plus aboutis en terme de gameplay. Ah, et puis jouer à quatre en splitté avec une résolution si basse, c'est totalement inconfortable.



Entièrement d accord avec toi sur le nivellement par le bas, plus t es nul mieux tu t en sors... D ailleurs à force je faisais exprès de faire le con 2/3 tours pour gagner derrière. 
J ai un gros faible pour le tout premier, c'était vraiment le meilleur :love: Qu est ce que j ai pu perdre de temps devant ma TV... 
J aimais bien celui de GameCube aussi.


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> D'accord pour l'écran splitté, 2 maximum
> Le nouveau mario kart n'exploite pas mieux le online? J'ai complètement zappé les jeux depuis console depuis quelques années, désolé.
> 
> Un truc que j'aurai adoré voir par contre aurait été un mode online à la counter striker (niveau accessibilité aux servers), mais pour Mario Kart, Mario Party, et tous ces jeux géniaux qui donnait un réelle plaisir de jeux, mais qui hélas ne se sortait que 3 fois pas an quand 3-4 amis venaient.


Nintendo ne sait pas faire du online simple, t as un systeme de code amis qui est TRES pénible... Nintendo ne veut pas que tu joues contre n importe qui, tu peux faire de mauvaises rencontres sur les serveurs MarioKart voyons...


----------



## BioSS (26 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> D'accord pour l'écran splitté, 2 maximum
> Le nouveau mario kart n'exploite pas mieux le online? J'ai complètement zappé les jeux depuis console depuis quelques années, désolé.
> 
> Un truc que j'aurai adoré voir par contre aurait été un mode online à la counter striker (niveau accessibilité aux servers), mais pour Mario Kart, Mario Party, et tous ces jeux géniaux qui donnait un réelle plaisir de jeux, mais qui hélas ne se sortait que 3 fois pas an quand 3-4 amis venaient.



Heu le online sur Wii c'est une vaste blague, le lag est omniprésent, la gestion des contact se fait par des "codes amis" au lieu d'un pseudo. Ce qui fait quelque chose comme :

"Salut, c'est BioSS, tu veux être mon ami ? Mon code c'est 1548 444 543".

Tellement intuitif. Bref non les habitués de Mario Kart et Super Smash Bros évitent autant que possible le online.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

> D ailleurs à force je faisais exprès de faire le con 2/3 tours pour gagner derrière.


Là tu tappe en plein dans le gros point noir des interfaces Ds et Wii. Ca a répendu cette vieille traditions des jeux de combats, où face à un pros valait mieux mieux appuyer sur tous les boutons à la fois pr gagner, à tous les genre de jeux.



> Heu le online sur Wii c'est une vaste blague, le lag est omniprésent, la gestion des contact se fait par des "codes amis" au lieu d'un pseudo. Ce qui fait quelque chose comme :


Jamais essayé, mais c'était déjà une blague sur Gamecube, mais j'aurais éspérer que Nintendo se décide à marquer le tournant sur ce point là. J'ai jamais réussi à me connecter aux serveurs Phantasy Star Online sur GC, j'avais finis par devoir acheter la version xbox...



> Nintendo ne veut pas que tu joues contre n importe qui, tu peux faire de mauvaises rencontres sur les serveurs MarioKart voyons...


Je crois surtout qu'ils ont du mal à accepter que le jeu sur internet ait finit par fonctionner, malgré toutes leurs certitudes que ça ne prendra jamais. 
Ceci tu m'as fais rire pour les mauvaises rencontres sur Mario Kart :love:


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Là tu tappe en plein dans le gros point noir des interfaces Ds et Wii. Ca a répendu cette vieille traditions des jeux de combats, où face à un pros valait mieux mieux appuyer sur tous les boutons à la fois pr gagner, à tous les genre de jeux.
> 
> Jamais essayé, mais c'était déjà une blague sur Gamecube, mais j'aurais éspérer que Nintendo se décide à marquer le tournant sur ce point là. J'ai jamais réussi à me connecter aux serveurs Phantasy Star Online sur GC, j'avais finis par devoir acheter la version xbox...


MDR !
Tu oses parler d un mode Online sur GameCube... A part un gros vide sous la console, je vois pas à quoi ça se résumait d autre vue la tonne de jeu jouable Online...

Enfin je peux avouer que j avais quand meme Phantasy Star Online I&II qui permettait de bidouiller la console


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Je crois surtout qu'ils ont du mal à accepter que le jeu sur internet ait finit par fonctionner, malgré toutes leurs certitudes que ça ne prendra jamais.
> Ceci tu m'as fais rire pour les mauvaises rencontres sur Mario Kart :love:



Sérieusement, c est ce que Itawa a sorti au cours d un entretien...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

Matt a dit:
			
		

> MDR !
> Tu oses parler d un mode Online sur GameCube... A part un gros vide sous la console, je vois pas à quoi ça se résumait d autre vue la tonne de jeu jouable Online...


Ah non pas du tout, j'ai jamais réussi à y accéder à ce mode online. :rateau: Mais j'ai vus l'écran bleu de PSO où ça parlait d'une sorte de club online nintendo auquelle j'étais sur le point d'accéder. Bon ça m'a jamais laisser rentré.  Jeu revendu, le kit internet à mettre sous la console: placard, et j'ai acheté PSO sur Xbox. Le Xbox live était vraiment une réussite, j'ai même regouter au plaisir de jeu que j'avais connu avec ce jeu sur dreamcast. :love:


----------



## BioSS (26 Novembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Sérieusement, c est ce que Itawa a sorti au cours d un entretien...



Oui grave, c'est ça le pire


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Ah non pas du tout, j'ai jamais réussi à y accéder à ce mode online. :rateau: Mais j'ai vus l'écran bleu de PSO où ça parlait d'une sorte de club online nintendo auquelle j'étais sur le point d'accéder. Bon ça m'a jamais laisser rentré.  Jeu revendu, le kit internet à mettre sous la console: placard, et j'ai acheté PSO sur Xbox. Le Xbox live était vraiment une réussite, j'ai même regouter au plaisir de jeu que j'avais connu avec ce jeu sur dreamcast. :love:


La DreamCast, quelle console tout de même... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Oui grave, c'est ça le pire


Etre autant à côté de la plaque... 
Le online de la Wii a été la goutte d eau en trop, j ai revendu aussi sec la console, j ai arnaq... euh fait une bonne affaire sur eBay


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

> Sérieusement, c est ce que Itawa a sorti au cours d un entretien...


Ben voyons... Nintendo aurait du sentir dès la dreamcast le filon internet, au lieu de ça ils ont choisit appliquer la politique de l'autruche et continuer à dire que le jeu sur internet, c'était sans avenir. En même temps Everquest et Dark Age Of Camelot cartonait sur PC, PSO sur dreamcast avait eu un succès phénoménal, Counter Strike n'était pas à présenter, le Xbox live marchait ultra fort... Ne pas reconnaitre le online chez nintendo, je crois que c'est avant tout une question d'amour propre.



> La DreamCast, quelle console tout de même... :love: :love: :love:


C'est clair. Sous ma télé y'a une 360 qui me sert de lecteur dvd, une wii qui prend la poussière, mais si y'a une console que je suis capable rebrancher pour rejouer à un jeu, c'est la DC. Y'avait un jeu hallucinant d'ailleurs dont j'ai hélas oublier le titre. On controlait un joueur policier/ équipe d'intervention, et on devait démolir tous les ennemis qui apparaissait à l'écran dans différents tableau. On ramassait les armes par terre, on les utilisait provisoirement. Ca commencait par l'assault d'un bateau sur lequel on attérissait en parachute. C'était un pur carnage, le jeu le plus fun and exciting que j'ai jamais fais. Mais je me souviens plus du nom et je ne retrouve plus la boite.

La dreamcast, c'était la borne arcade personnel à mettre sous sa télé, et ses jeux flinguaient toutes les expériences qu'on avait pu connaitre dans les salles sur les plateformes de Sega.


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

Tu me fais penser à Streets of Rage sur MegaDrive où t appelais les flics qui se ramenaient avec un bazooka


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Tu me fais penser à Streets of Rage sur MegaDrive où t appelais les flics qui se ramenaient avec un bazooka


Noon, mais j'avais la version japonaise donc je suis pas près de me souvenir du nom. 
Ceci dit un jeu qui a tout déchiré à la toute fin de la dreamcast, c'est celui là:
http://www.jeuxvideo.com/jeux/0001/00010541.htm

Sorti sur Dreamcast après la mort de la console, uniquement au japon, il a finit par être porté sur gamecube. Mais la version DC était un peu meilleure.


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Noon, mais j'avais la version japonaise donc je suis pas près de me souvenir du nom.
> Ceci dit un jeu qui a tout déchiré à la toute fin de la dreamcast, c'est celui là:
> http://www.jeuxvideo.com/jeux/0001/00010541.htm
> 
> Sorti sur Dreamcast après la mort de la console, uniquement au japon, il a finit par être porté sur gamecube. Mais la version DC était un peu meilleure.



mais tu me parles d Ikaruga  trooooop bon... comment exploser ses boutons de manette en 2 h


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> mais tu me parles d Ikaruga  trooooop bon... comment exploser ses boutons de manette en 2 h


Trop, surtout qu'elles étaient pas résistante les manettes DC! :rateau:


----------



## G3finder (26 Novembre 2008)

quand je pense à la superfamincon avec son Chrono Trigger , Super Mario Rpg.... les premiers Final Fantasy.....

la master system et la megadrive avec les séries des olympic/california games, wonder boy

la nes avec son super mario, donkey kong, world cup, maniac manson 

la ps1 avec ff7, 8, 9....

.... 
depuis j'ai eu la xbox 360 (pas de trip pour moi) , la wii très intéractive et famliale ...

ben je dois dire que je n'ai plus le même fun :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

Je crois que le fun se casse la geule pour beaucoup de joueurs à cause de l'arrêt complet des innovations sur les consoles classiques. (j'exclu la wii)
Ca fait 10 ans qu'il n'y a pratiquement plus de réel progrès sur les sur les consoles de salon, à 5-6 jeux près. C'est normal qu'on ne prenne plus le même fun, on nous sort les mêmes méchanismes à longueur de champs. Au bout d'un moment ça ne t'interesse plus.  
Ocarina of Time est innoubliable parce que c'est un des premiers du genre, idem pour Goldeneye, pour Phantasy Star Online, GTA 1, et Sonic Adventure. Ces 10 dernières années ont été consacrées à la surenchère visuelle entre les différents acteurs, qui aura plus puissante, celle avec le processeur le plus rapide...:sleep:


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Novembre 2008)

Ca n'a rien avoir, lorsque la PSX (N64 etc.) est sortie on est passer d'un univers 2D à un univers 3D, normal que ces jeux soient marquants. Aujourd'hui les sensations sont différentes parce qu'on est familier avec ses univers 3D, donc impossible de retrouver le coup de pompe dans la tronche qu'on avait ressenti à l'époque. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que l'industrie n'évolue pas ou n'innove plus (cf. le précédent post de BioSS).


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Etre autant à côté de la plaque...
> Le online de la Wii a été la goutte d eau en trop, j ai revendu aussi sec la console, j ai arnaq... euh fait une bonne affaire sur eBay



on avait achete une wii a mon neveu pour son anniversaire

j'ai inaugure la console avec lui

au bout de 5 minutes a swinger dans le vide avec le batonnet j'ai bien cru que ca allait partir par la fenetre

je ne comprends pas l'engouement pour ce nouveau type de manette

apparemment la concurrence veut s'y mettre aussi


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> on avait achete une wii a mon neveu pour son anniversaire
> 
> j'ai inaugure la console avec lui
> 
> ...


Il y a des jeux pour lequel cette maniabilité est géniale.
Metroid Prime 3 est excellent, Zelda aussi... Malheureusement 2 jeux superbes pour combien de daubes en boite ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

il est petit, on lui a achete car ca faisait un moment qu'il la voulait

mais bon, comme d'hab, la console et tous les accessoires en option...

et c'est vrai beaucoup de jeux "a la con" pour enfants, a des prix bien adultes eux !

ca a allege mon porte monnaie et rapporte qq minables points sur ma carte fnac :mouais:


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> il est petit, on lui a achete car ca faisait un moment qu'il la voulait
> 
> mais bon, comme d'hab, la console et tous les accessoires en option...
> 
> ...



Ouais enfin pour les jeux Video, le marché de l occasion est assez fourni... Perso a part les jeux importés j ai bcp fait d occasion et jamais eu de soucis


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ca n'a rien avoir, lorsque la PSX (N64 etc.) est sortie on est passer d'un univers 2D à un univers 3D, normal que ces jeux soient marquants. Aujourd'hui les sensations sont différentes parce qu'on est familier avec ses univers 3D, donc impossible de retrouver le coup de pompe dans la tronche qu'on avait ressenti à l'époque. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que l'industrie n'évolue pas ou n'innove plus (cf. le précédent post de BioSS).


Sonic Adventure ce n'était pas le début de la 3d quand même, ni PSO. 
J'ai pas parlé de jeux 2d en faite. 
L'industrie patine un peu tu me pardonnera. Il n'y a plus cette rivalité du qui fera le meilleur gameplay, Sonic ou Mario? Le combat s'est totalement déplacé sur la perfection des graphismes, de plus en plus réaliste, détaillé, mais voilà parfois on se demande où ça mène. Tout évolue par saccade, d'abord du au contrainte technique c'était le gameplay qui était privilégié à tel point que pratiquement tout à été fait, ensuite ils ont mit les gaz à fond sur les graphismes, et maintenant nintendo ramène le débat vers l'approche qu'on a du jeux vidéo (à tort ou à raison, c'est un fait, la Wii et la DS changent les donnes). C'est comme ça que je vois les choses depuis la sortie de la Dreamcast.

PS: Ultime rappel: Je parle du marché console de salon, et j'exclus le marché des portables et des pc de ce qui est écrit ci dessus.


----------



## koeklin (26 Novembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> on avait achete une wii a mon neveu pour son anniversaire
> 
> j'ai inaugure la console avec lui
> 
> ...



Une prise en main intuitive sans doute. Y'a pas que les gosses qui accrochent à la Wii






Wii Sport ça change de Derrick... 

C'etait un article du Parisien aujourd'hui.


----------



## BioSS (27 Novembre 2008)

Atlante :

Nintendo c'est justement celui qui en fout le moins niveau évolution du gameplay.
Ses grosses licences n'ont pas bougé d'un iota au niveau des possibilités, et même régressent (cf Mariokart).
Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a une nouvelle prise en main / maniabilité que le gameplay change. Il faut arrêter
cet amalgame.

Le fait est que sur Wii, on a presque pas de *reproduction de mouvement* (à part certains jeux de Wii Sport).
Il ne s'agit que de *reconnaissance des mouvements*. Je m'explique. Lorsqu'on exécute un mouvement avec la
Wiimote, le geste est interprété par la console et lance un script, comme le ferait l'appui sur un bouton.

Genre "secoue ta manette verticalement" = coup d'épée vertical, identique quelles que soient les subtiles 
variations de mouvement. C'est exactement le même résultat que lorsqu'on appuie sur un bouton avec une 
manette. La gyroscopie de la Wiimote n'a aucun intérêt pour le moment, ce n'est qu'un palliatif aux boutons, 
absolument pas une nouvelle façon d'interagir avec un jeu. Pour cela, il faudrait que dans Wii Tennis par exemple,
les mouvements de la raquette correspondent exactement à ceux de la Wiimote. Et là, on aurait une telle variété
et une telle subtilité dans les variations des coups, qu'on aurait vraiment transcendé la manette et ses boutons
qui ne font qu'activer une animation prédéfinie.

Mais la Wii, avec sa puissance limitée, ne peut se permettre une telle gestion de l'animation et de la physique
qui en découlerait. Il en résulte des jeux totalement limités, où secouer la wiimote dans une direction équivaut
à appuyer sur un bouton plus ou moins fort. Et donc, à part l'aspect ludique de la chose qui lui confère cet attrait
très fort auprès des néophytes, *la Wiimote ne change rien dans le gameplay*. Les développeurs, peu attirés par
une plateforme de développement sous-puissante, et assuré d'avoir du succès grâce au public très peu exigeant
de la Wii, ne se prennent pas la tête à contourner cette limitation, et utilisent la Wiimote uniquement comme
alternative à une manette classique. La preuve irréfutable étant que même Nintendo ne s'en sert pas pour ses
grosses licences type Zelda ou Mario, où elle est réduite à sa plus simple expression. Et je ne parle même pas
des jeux type Super Smash Bros ou Mario Kart où le meilleur contrôleur, reste finalement, une manette de Gamecube.
Bel aveu d'échec de la part de Big N, le comble final étant la sortie prochaine du "Wii Motion Plus" sensé amélioré la fidélité
de reproduction des mouvement, alors que c'était ce que tout le monde attendait (et croyait) depuis le début.

Je me rappelle avoir sévèrement mangé des réactions de Nintendoboys aveugles après leur avoir expliqué le
terrible trompe-l'&#339;il que représentait la Wiimote et sa reconnaissance de mouvement en 2006. Aujourd'hui,
Nintendo lui-même s'excuse et sort un nouvel accessoire pour améliorer la Wiimote : Cette fois les Nintendoboys
avouent que "c'est vrai que c'était pas précis" ou "j'avoue que les mouvements étaient jamais retranscrits fidèlement".
N'oublions pas qu'ils vont devoir repasser par la case MONEY pour se payer ce que la Wii aurait du faire depuis le départ.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Novembre 2008)

J'ai jamais dis que la Wii était une bonne console, ou que j'étais satisfait de la prise en main hein?  


			
				Atlante a dit:
			
		

> maintenant nintendo ramène le débat vers l'approche qu'on a du jeux vidéo (à tort ou à raison, c'est un fait, la Wii et la DS changent les donnes).


Je n'ai pas non plus parler de gameplay.  

Mais Nintendo a prit un énorme risque en cassant la traditionnelle manette, je le reconnais. Est ce que j'en suis satisfait? Visiblement pas je joue jamais avec ma Wii. 

Je fais aucune amalgame, je te le promet. La Wii Mote est imprécise (bon je dis ça un peu parce que je suis frustré de n'avoir jamais passé le tutoriel de pêche dans twilight princess, oui celui qui arrive après 5 min de jeu ), et j'ai l'impression qu'aucun jeu n'arrive véritablement à protéger le vrai joueur du débutant qui fait n'importe pour tenter de gagner. Mais cette console a complètement changé l'approche qu'on peut avoir du jeux vidéo, la preuve en est les papy qui s'éclatent en jouant sur cette console. Je ne les vois pas faire pareil avec une GC ou Ps3. Le public que cette nouvelle approche a su séduire est énorme. Et il n'y avait qu'une nouvelle approche approche du domaine qui pouvait provoquer ce résultat: un départ de pas mal de vieux vrai joueurs pour Sony et Microsoft, et l'arrivée en masse d'à peu près tout et n'importe quoi. Et c'est ce qui d'ailleurs explique le choix de jeu livré avec cette console: un peu de tout et beaucoup de n'importe quoi.


----------



## G3finder (27 Novembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> ... Malheureusement 2 jeux superbes pour combien de daubes en boite ?



nous sommes ok 

on pourrait y rajouter mario kart même si le jeu a perdu de sa superbe par rapport aux autres supports antérieurs (snes....)

mais c'est vrai qu'en se prétendant universelle la wii de Nintendo a quitté un peu le chemin de ses ancêtres .... mais bon la firme a bien joué le coup plutôt que de disparaître du circuit....

du coup en sortant la ds puis la wii..... ils sont passés à des consoles monsieur tout le monde .... cérébral, fun , enfants..... mais il est vrai que ça a supris les fans de la firme

sinon Zelda sur wii est plutôt très bien fait et sympa à jouer , tout comme les resident evil (4 et umbrella coprs)


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Novembre 2008)

G3finder a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est vrai qu'en se prétendant universelle la wii de Nintendo a quitté un peu le chemin de ses ancêtres .... mais bon la firme a bien joué le coup plutôt que de disparaître du circuit....


C'est tout à fait mon point de vue.


----------



## G3finder (27 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> C'est tout à fait mon point de vue.



c'est clair que la firme stratégiquement a mis un coup dans la course à l'armement des machines 

c'est sur les 3 consoles qui se partagent le marché la seule qui n'a pas baissée depuis sa sortie : toujours à 249euros tandis que la la ps3 et la xbox360 ont pris une gifle  
pas de braderie pour la wii, pas d'opérations commerciales spéciales (si ce n'est dans les magasins eux même) et toujours le même pack de démarrage.... et des accessoires poussés dans les moindres détails (sabre, raquette...)

rien qu'en fin 2007 on peut s'apercevoir de la part de marché que la wii a représenté

"
*Le palmarès des consoles : du mouvement dans le peloton de tête dû notamment aux nouvelles consoles Nintendo*
 PlayStation domine toujours de très loin le marché avec encore un tiers des foyers joueurs équipés de PS2 et 13% de foyers équipés en PS1. La Wii est juste derrière, avec 11% de foyers équipés. La Xbox équipe 10% des foyers joueurs, la GameCube 8%, la PS3 5% et la Xbox 360 se maintient à 4%. "
source http://www.afjv.com/press0712/071207_etude_marche_france_jeux_video.htm


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Novembre 2008)

G3finder a dit:
			
		

> et des accessoires poussés dans les moindres détails (sabre, raquette...)


Tout à fait, et ceci dit, la Wii est indéniablement la plus grosse pompe à fric jamais inventée par un créateur de console dans toute l'histoire du jeux vidéo. :afraid:
Le gentil Nintendo et sa Gameboy monochrome a réalisé sur ce coup là un truc aussi gros que celui d'Apple et de son iTunes Store. :rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Tout à fait, et ceci dit, la Wii est indéniablement la plus grosse pompe à fric jamais inventée par un créateur de console dans toute l'histoire du jeux vidéo. :afraid:
> :rateau:



Sony et sa Playstation store, c'est pas mal non plus, comme pompe à fric...


----------



## Agrippa II (27 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 
j'ai lu votre long débat qui m'est apparu intéressant. Je me suis mis à la console tardivement (autour de mes 23/24 ans). Avant je ne jouais que sur Ordinateur. Et je dois dire qu'après avoir eu une Xbox, une GameCube et une PS2 seule la Wii m'a séduit. Peut-être qu'elle est une console de casual. Peut-être que les graphismes sont enfantins. Mais je n'ai pas envi de me prendre la tête quand je joue à la console sur des jeux réaliste, où la moindre goûte de sang est présentée en HD. Oui j'assume de m'éclater avec mes ami(e)s sur les Lapins Crétins (le deux et le nouveau), oui je m'éclate avec Mario Glaxy, Zelda ou Mario Kart. Quand je joue c'est pour me détendre et pas pour jouer à "regarde ma grosse console avec les graphismes HD".
Je trouve que la Wii m'apporte cela, et considérer ceux qui aiment cette console avec un côté condescendant est dommageable. On a l'impression d'un ostracisme dans la communauté de ceux qui aiment jouer. 
Oui je suis un casual dans ce cas là, mais pour moi les jeux de stratégies ou FPS se jouent sur un ordinateur.
Dommage que certains (et pas forcément sur ce forum) aient une idée haute du joueur. Le modèle étant le Hardcore Gamer .......  Si le jeu devient une compétition ou un "sport" et qu'il perd son côté ludique, convivial et de détente, je ne vois pas l'intérêt.
Nicolas


----------



## Matt82 (27 Novembre 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> nous sommes ok
> 
> on pourrait y rajouter mario kart même si le jeu a perdu de sa superbe par rapport aux autres supports antérieurs (snes....)
> 
> ...



Oui j ai adoré Zelda, mais le repousser de 2 ans pour si peu... J ai moyennement apprécié... RE4 était excellent sur GC, j ai pas racheté un remake déjà fini une dizaine de fois... Comment rentabilisé un jeu...


----------



## Matt82 (27 Novembre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> j'ai lu votre long débat qui m'est apparu intéressant. Je me suis mis à la console tardivement (autour de mes 23/24 ans). Avant je ne jouais que sur Ordinateur. Et je dois dire qu'après avoir eu une Xbox, une GameCube et une PS2 seule la Wii m'a séduit. Peut-être qu'elle est une console de casual. Peut-être que les graphismes sont enfantins. Mais je n'ai pas envi de me prendre la tête quand je joue à la console sur des jeux réaliste, où la moindre goûte de sang est présentée en HD. Oui j'assume de m'éclater avec mes ami(e)s sur les Lapins Crétins (le deux et le nouveau), oui je m'éclate avec Mario Glaxy, Zelda ou Mario Kart. Quand je joue c'est pour me détendre et pas pour jouer à "regarde ma grosse console avec les graphismes HD".
> Je trouve que la Wii m'apporte cela, et considérer ceux qui aiment cette console avec un côté condescendant est dommageable. On a l'impression d'un ostracisme dans la communauté de ceux qui aiment jouer.
> Oui je suis un casual dans ce cas là, mais pour moi les jeux de stratégies ou FPS se jouent sur un ordinateur.
> ...



Salut Nico,
j ai eu pas mal de consoles et d ordis, et je dois dire que la Wii était la seule à me séduire. C etait il y a 2 ans, à sa sortie. La console était prometteuse. Il y a eu de très bons jeux dessus. Mais la console est trop limitée par une ludothèque "pourrie". Il y a trop de jeux débiles et inutiles pour de vrais bons jeux. Je me suis senti un peu abandonné, quand j ai vu que les bons jeux se faisaient rares mais que les "brain academy" et autres se multipliaient de jour en jour... 
Beaucoup de gens sont satisfaits de la Wii. Quand on a Zelda, Mario Galaxy, MP3 Corruption, on n'a pas trop à se plaindre... Oui mais une console, c'est dans la durée. En un an et demi j'estimais avoir fait le tour. 
Comme le dit Bioss, il est regrettable que la reconnaissance de mouvement n'en soit pas réellement une, à part dans Red Steel, mais le jeu était mal fait. Il faut quand même reconnaitre que l'équipe de dev de Red Steel avait bien assimilé le gameplay. Quand on tournait la WiiMote, le flingue tournait aussi... 

Il y a 10ans, souvenez vous, la réalité virtuelle... Au futuroscope on jouait avec un casque et des gants, on interagissait vraiment avec les décors et les objets... Ce type de jouabilité a disparu, ou alors a été réduit à sa plus simple expression, avec 3 degrés de libertés... 

Bref, il y a encore du boulot... En attendant, j'attends une console plus convaincante que les actuelles... C'est pareil sur les portables, je sais pas vous mais la nouvelle DSi m'apparait plus comme un gadget qu'autre chose...



Bigdidou a dit:


> Sony et sa Playstation store, c'est pas mal non plus, comme pompe à fric...



Oui enfin entre le XboxArcarde, le Playstation STore et la Chaine WiiBoutique, comment faire du neuf avec du réchauffé et prendre les &#8364;&#8364;&#8364; des joueurs nostalgiques... Sur Wii c'est encore pire, il y a une chaine pour acheter des jeux propres à la Wii qui sont légers et qui tiennent sur la SD Card... Les studios n ont même plus besoin de sortir les jeux en DVD... Normal vu la pauvreté du contenu (qui en plus est payant par la suite...)

Remarquez c est du business, une entreprise est là pour faire du fric, tout comme Apple


----------



## Agrippa II (27 Novembre 2008)

Matt,
Je ne dis pas qu'elle est parfaite (loin de là), mais je pense sincèrement que pour la convivialité il n'y a pas mieux. Un bon Lapin crétin à plusieurs (ou WarioWare) c'est un gage de bonne soirée.
J'avoue ne pas être un Hardcore Gamer, je ne joue à la Wii qu'une fois par semaine grand maximum. Pour l'usage que j'en fais cela me suffit (si je veux jouer j'ai mon Imac avec Wow ou bientôt COD4).
Mais néanmoins je comprends que certains soient "choqués" par la partie casual, toutefois ce qui m'exaspère au plus haut point c'est cette forme d'aristocratie du joueur : les meilleurs étant les Hardcores....... Pour moi il n'y a que des joueurs, mais chacun jouant comme bon lui semble.
Par contre pour la DSi je suis d'accord, elle n'apporte rien.


----------



## Matt82 (27 Novembre 2008)

Je suis loin d'être un hardcore gamer... Je n'ai jamais touché un Counter Strike (oui oui j'avoue même si ça vous choque), WoW ne m'a pas plu (et oui ), je n'aime pas les jeux de voiture (c'est pour ça que Mario Kart me plaît), ni les FPS consoles (clavier/souris indétronable à part pôur MP3 à la WiiMote), ... 
Un de mes jeux préférés reste Unreal Tournament 2004, bon défouloir, où tu te contentes de tirer de tous les côtés... 

En réalité qu'est ce qu un hardcore gamer ? Aux yeux de ma famille j'en étais un... Perso je dirais non vu que je n'ai quasimment jamais joué des nuits entières comme tout membre de guide de Wow, etc etc... Je pense être un jour "classique", qui apprécie les jeux mais qui peut très bien s'en passer (_de toute façon entre le boulot, l'alpinisme, le ski de rando et la vie de couple, on peut pas tout faire_ ... _qu'est ce que ça va être quand j'aurais des gosses... ah ben je piquerai leur console..._)

Sans être hardcore gamer, j'ai eu l'impression que ma console prenait plus la poussière qu'autre chose. J'ai passé de très bons moments sur Zelda, Metroïd, Mario Kart, ... mais comme tu dis, c'est une console conviviale. Quand tu es tout seul, tu ne l'allumes pas souvent. Au contraire de la GC qui possédait, comme toutes les consoles, de très bon jeu solo. 

C'est peut être ce qui manque sur la Wii, des jeux avec un bon mode solo. Je n'ai pas testé Disaster, il était prévu à la sortie de la console, mais plusieurs fois repoussé. 
J'ai vendu la Wii. Pas une fois je n'ai regretté ce geste, sauf quand les potes feraient bien un Wii Tennis à 4 : là oui, le côté convivial ressort. Mais je n'ai pas acheté la Wii pour faire une espèce de jeu de société amélioré quand mes potes sont là. 
A mes yeux, le jeu vidéo est avant tout quelque chose de personnel. Un bon Silent Hill ou RE la nuit quand t'es tout seul  

Tu m'excuses, mais Mario Party, Wii Sports et Rayman et les Lapins Crétins, en mode solo, qu'est ce que c'est chiant !!!
Donc je ne pense pas être un gros gamer. Mais j'ai apprécié la finesse de jeux de rôle tel que Baten Kaitos ou Tales of Symphonia, la poésie de Wind Waker, d'Ocarina of Time ou d'Okami, l'action de Resident Evil 4, Le fun de 1080° Snowboarding, ... 

Tous ces jeux qui manquent cruellement sur Wii car il n'y a rien d'équivalent - ou alors il y a mais c'est du réchauffé. OK la Wii permet de faire tourner les jeux GameCube, mais je n'ai pas acheté la Wii pour vivre dans la  nostalgie des jeux qui étaient bien et qui ne trouve pas d'équivalence à l'heure actuelle. Ce n'est pas un Wii Music qui comble ce manque. Il faudrait que Nintendo n'oublie pas qu'il n'y a pas que les jeux débiles qui sont appréciés... Enfin si la clientèle maison de retraite leur plaît, je finirai comme bceaucoup par me tourner vers la concurrence.

Je pense que la meilleure console actuelle est... la PS2 ou la GameCube, parce que tu ne te fais plus entubés sur les prix


----------



## Charly777 (27 Novembre 2008)

Je reviens un tout petit peu en arrière... question 3D... et puis retrogaming oblige ( uhuh )

Ne pas oubliez le super effet FX avec ram intégré dans la cartouche pour la SNES (Starwing :love: ), et comment oubliez égaement sonic 3D sur mégadrive (injouable, limite minable pour la durée de vie et une 3D ressemblant à un logiciel d'architecte...pour 600 franc de l'époque grrrrrrrr, pfffff c'était un cadeau de noël ).

Atlante, moi aussi j'ai passé une heure a me débloquer sur Twilight à cause du jeu de pêche au début... la console et le jeux en ont pris pour leur grade au niveau verbal. :rateau: 

N'oubliez pas une chose : il n'y a pas de mauvaise console, ni de mauvais jeu et encore moins de mauvais game play... il y a un plaisir que chacun trouvera dans LE jeu qui lui plaira(et donc plutôt vers la console, dans la mesure où toute personne consciente du prix va nécessaireent aheté la console où il y a le plus de jeu potentiel qui l'interresse).

Exemple : je hais tous les jeux de sport, SSBB également, j'adore les Zelda et pourtant j'ai en horreur le dernier (en même temps j'ai pas joué à celui sur CDI, le seul me manquant). Je me marre toujours autant à Rocket Knight Adventure, je m'écroule de rire sur RE Umbrella Chronicles je deteste les survival horror (RE classique)... bref ça suffit comme exemple ? ah si, j'adore les Sonics (avant la Dreamcast).


----------



## Agrippa II (27 Novembre 2008)

Je te rejoins sur un point, il manque de jeux solos. Resident Evil m'a plu (mais trop court).
MAis il y a des jeux comme trauma Center, qui je pense, sont prenant en solo.
(Les Lapins Crétins seul n'a que peu d'intérêt hormis pour débloquer des jeux ou costumes).
Je crois qu'on est d'accord sur ce point, le jeu solo manque. Mais en même temps c'est pour toutes les plateformes pareil. Il est loin le temps d'un, Warcraft II ou III Age of empire 2 ou d'un Cossacks (premier diu nom) dont la durée de vie est quasi infinie. Maintenant la durée des jeux n'est que très courte.


----------



## Agrippa II (27 Novembre 2008)

Charly777 a dit:


> Je reviens un tout petit peu en arrière... question 3D... et puis retrogaming oblige ( uhuh )
> 
> Ne pas oubliez le super effet FX avec ram intégré dans la cartouche pour la SNES (Starwing :love: ), et comment oubliez égaement sonic 3D sur mégadrive (injouable, limite minable pour la durée de vie et une 3D ressemblant à un logiciel d'architecte...pour 600 franc de l'époque grrrrrrrr, pfffff c'était un cadeau de noël ).
> 
> ...



+1 Chacun, et c'est bien ce qui me met en rogne contre cette aristocratie de joueurs, trouve son compte sur un jeu ou une série de jeux.


----------



## Matt82 (27 Novembre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Je crois qu'on est d'accord sur ce point, le jeu solo manque. Mais en même temps c'est pour toutes les plateformes pareil. Il est loin le temps d'un, Warcraft II ou III Age of empire 2 ou d'un Cossacks (premier diu nom) dont la durée de vie est quasi infinie. Maintenant la durée des jeux n'est que très courte.


Oui mais là tu prends des jeux PC... même si Warcraft II était sorti sur Saturn, bonjour la jouabilité du titre :rateau:


Charly777 a dit:


> j'adore les Zelda et pourtant j'ai en horreur le dernier


Ah bon ??? 
ca sentait un peu le réchauffé mais bon... J'ai adoré WIndWaker personnelkement... épisode tant décrié 

Pour le reste je suis d accord avec toi... 
Dans la série "_*LES JEUX QUE VOUS ADOREZ MAIS DONT VOUS AVEZ HONTE*_", on en a tous ... 
J'ai adoré "World of Illusion" avec Mickey et Donald sur MegaDrive... Un des premiers jeux de coopération je pense


----------



## Agrippa II (27 Novembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Oui mais là tu prends des jeux PC... même si Warcraft II était sorti sur Saturn, bonjour la jouabilité du titre :rateau:
> 
> Ah bon ???
> ca sentait un peu le réchauffé mais bon... J'ai adoré WIndWaker personnelkement... épisode tant décrié



oui tu as raison..... de toute façon pour un RTS rien ne vaut un ordinateur 
Mais bon pour en revenir au sujet, je pense que les nouvelles consoles misent tout sur le graphisme (ce qui ne donne qu'un intérêt visuel aux jeux) alors que la Wii nous offre des façons de jouer différentes (franchement la course sur dos de Gnou dans les Lapins Crétins c'est trop fort)


----------



## Matt82 (27 Novembre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> oui tu as raison..... de toute façon pour un RTS rien ne vaut un ordinateur
> Mais bon pour en revenir au sujet, je pense que les nouvelles consoles misent tout sur le graphisme (ce qui ne donne qu'un intérêt visuel aux jeux) alors que la Wii nous offre des façons de jouer différentes (franchement la course sur dos de Gnou dans les Lapins Crétins c'est trop fort)


La jouabilité de la Wii est, je l'espère, un début... Comme l'a dit Bioss, ce n'est pas réellement de la capture de mouvements... 
Sinon imaginez vous un jeu Jedi avec des vrais chorégraphies... La table basse du salon serait vite cassée  Déjà qu il ya eu de la casse et que la dragonne a été épaissie depuis 

Il y a 10ans on avait des jeux expérimentaux avec des gants et un casque, niveau interaction c'était autre chose (je parle pas du Virtual Boy de Nintendo, quelle bouse ce truc )
Si on avait ce genre de jeux avec la PS3... :love:

Il faudrait donc une console NinMicSo XWiPS12, la console ultime !


----------



## Agrippa II (27 Novembre 2008)

Mais finalement n'y allons nous pas?


----------



## Matt82 (27 Novembre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Mais finalement n'y allons nous pas?


Peut-être que certains ne le savent pas, mais à l'origine, la PlayStation devait être un espèce de MegaCD pour la SuperNES jusqu'à ce que Nintendo n'envoie chier Sony...  (cf ce petit historique )

Seulement il y a eu un désaccord, Sony a été éjecté, Philips a sorti le CD-I (d'où la sortie de la licence Zelda sur le support), et Sony a sorti sa propre console.

Y a un mec qu'a dû être éjecté de Nintendo après ce genre de décision :rateau:
R.I.P.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Sonic Adventure ce n'était pas le début de la 3d quand même, ni PSO.
> J'ai pas parlé de jeux 2d en faite.
> L'industrie patine un peu tu me pardonnera. Il n'y a plus cette rivalité du qui fera le meilleur gameplay, Sonic ou Mario? Le combat s'est totalement déplacé sur la perfection des graphismes, de plus en plus réaliste, détaillé, mais voilà parfois on se demande où ça mène. Tout évolue par saccade, d'abord du au contrainte technique c'était le gameplay qui était privilégié à tel point que pratiquement tout à été fait, ensuite ils ont mit les gaz à fond sur les graphismes, et maintenant nintendo ramène le débat vers l'approche qu'on a du jeux vidéo (à tort ou à raison, c'est un fait, la Wii et la DS changent les donnes). C'est comme ça que je vois les choses depuis la sortie de la Dreamcast.
> 
> PS: Ultime rappel: Je parle du marché console de salon, et j'exclus le marché des portables et des pc de ce qui est écrit ci dessus.



Honnêtement, à mes yeux Sonic Adventure est tout au plus sympathique, mais en aucun cas marquant. D'ailleurs, pour aller plus loin, j'irais jusqu'à dire que cette série se conjugue assez mal avec les univers 3D si on en juge par la qualité de ces titres face à leurs homologues 2D. 

(Point de vue personnelle) La Dreamcast a eu de nombreux titres de qualité, mais si il ne devait y avoir qu'un titre emblématique de cette console ce serait à coup sûr Shenmue que je citerais, pas Sonic. 

Et tu dis ne pas avoir parler de jeux 2D, c'est vrai, cependant oserais-je te rappeler qu'il y a 10 ans on était en 1998, c'est à dire en pleine ère des consoles 32/64bits et du passage d'un univers à l'autre? Tout était alors à inventer, logique que les innovations sautaient littéralement à la gueule.


----------



## Matt82 (27 Novembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Honnêtement, à mes yeux Sonic Adventure est tout au plus sympathique, mais en aucun cas marquant. D'ailleurs, pour aller plus loin, j'irais jusqu'à dire que cette série se conjugue assez mal avec les univers 3D si on en juge par la qualité de ces titres face à leurs homologues 2D.
> 
> (Point de vue personnelle) La Dreamcast a eu de nombreux titres de qualité, mais si il ne devait y avoir qu'un titre emblématique de cette console ce serait à coup sûr Shenmue que je citerais, pas Sonic.



C'est clair que pour Sonic, contrairement à Mario, le passage à la 3D ne s'est pas super bien passé et les jeux ont perdu en qualité. D'ailleurs j'avais Sonic Adventures 2, je trouvais que c'était de la pseudo 3D car le champ d'action est assez limité... Bonjour la largeur du niveau !

ShenMue... :love:


----------



## manix93 (27 Novembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> La jouabilité de la Wii est, je l'espère, un début... Comme l'a dit Bioss, ce n'est pas réellement de la capture de mouvements...
> Sinon imaginez vous un jeu Jedi avec des vrais chorégraphies... La table basse du salon serait vite cassée  Déjà qu il ya eu de la casse et que la dragonne a été épaissie depuis




Détrompes toi .. sa existe bel et bien   sa s'appelle le "Body Pad" sa s'adapte sur certains jeux de nos consoles "actuelles" j'en avait sur PS2 ... je ne pense pas que sa marche sur 360 ou ps3 (mais xbox oui à l'époque)

je vous file le lien ... ya une vidéo démo 

http://www.bodypad.com/fra/Index.php

C'est peut être pas SUPER aboutit .. mais sa à le mérite d'exister, et de marcher plutôt pas mal ...
Le fait est que sa à pas été très médiatisé .. c'est B*G B*n qui fait ça .. le fameux accessoiriste 
Qui sait ... c'est peut être ce truc qui à donné des idées à nintendo


----------



## Matt82 (27 Novembre 2008)

manix93 a dit:


> Détrompes toi .. sa existe bel et bien   sa s'appelle le "Body Pad" sa s'adapte sur certains jeux de nos consoles "actuelles" j'en avait sur PS2 ... je ne pense pas que sa marche sur 360 ou ps3 (mais xbox oui à l'époque)
> 
> je vous file le lien ... ya une vidéo démo
> 
> ...


Non je ne me trompe pas, il s agit comme la WiiMote de simples accéléromètres, qui n ont rien à voir avec ce dont je parlais 

Un truc dans ce genre :






Les accessoires dont je parlais c'était un ensemble gant/casque. Dans ton champ de vision tu vois le jeu et... tes mains qui intéragissent avec des objets.

Je connaissais cet ensemble BodyPad. Si ça a pas marché plus que ça, c'est que ça doit pas être si génial que ça :mouais:


----------



## manix93 (27 Novembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Non je ne me trompe pas, il s agit comme la WiiMote de simples accéléromètres, qui n ont rien à voir avec ce dont je parlais



Au temps pour moi alors ...:rose:



Matt82 a dit:


> Je connaissais cet ensemble BodyPad. Si ça a pas marché plus que ça, c'est que ça doit pas être si génial que ça :mouais:



Par contre; pas d'accord ...

Sa marche assez bien, le fait est que c'était un système de jeux "précurseur" ...

les + :  Super fun à jouer
les - : sa fatigue 



Dire que si sa n'à pas marché c'est que c'était pas génial ... c'est une explication un peu courte à mon goût. 
Pour faire le pont avec le forum mac; je te donnerais l'exemple du PC vs Mac ...c'est pas parce que sa marche mal que personne n'achète et vice versa 

Comme tu le dis; c'est la même technologie que pour la wiimote: " de simples accéléromètres" .. pourtant la wii cartonne 

bref ... je n'est pas d'actions chez B*G B*N  donc revenons en au sujet ... j'ai fini mon 1/2 mea culpa


----------



## Matt82 (27 Novembre 2008)

manix93 a dit:


> Au temps pour moi alors ...:rose:


Autant c'est mieux 



manix93 a dit:


> Par contre; pas d'accord ...
> 
> Sa marche assez bien, le fait est que c'était un système de jeux "précurseur" ...
> 
> ...



La Wii cartonne, on en a déjà parlé dans le fil, mais elle a fait pas mal de déçus quand même. C'est un succès populaire, ça veut dire ce que ça veut dire... Je pense que beaucoup ont surestimé la Wii (moi le premier vu que je l'ai eue le jour de la sortie, essentiellement parce que j'en pouvais plus d'attendre Zelda).

L'analogie PC/Mac...  je ne vois pas trop. Mon iMac neuf n'ayant jamais marché, je ne peux accepter qu'on dise que les Macs marchent et pas les PC...  

Honnêtement je ne trouve rien de précurseur. Avant ça il y a déjà eu les manettes qu'on tournait pour faire volant, etc... C'est toujours le même principe. Ca rejoint ce qui a été dit plus haut : la WiiMote en mouvement remplace juste l'appui sur un bouton, vu qu'un mouvement = une action. Le BodyPad est pareil.


----------



## manix93 (27 Novembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Autant c'est mieux



Je ne vois pas en quoi ... => http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Au_temps_pour_moi




Matt82 a dit:


> La Wii cartonne, on en a déjà parlé dans le fil, mais elle a fait pas mal de déçus quand même. C'est un succès populaire, ça veut dire ce que ça veut dire... Je pense que beaucoup ont surestimé la Wii (moi le premier vu que je l'ai eue le jour de la sortie, essentiellement parce que j'en pouvais plus d'attendre Zelda).



Concernant la france :

top 5 Francais pour la semaine 46 selon GFK


1 Wii Fit + Balance Board Wii Nintendo
2 Mario Kart Wii + volant Wii Wheel Wii Nintendo
3 Call of Duty : World at War PS3 Activision Blizzard
4 Wii Play + Télécommande Wii Nintendo
5 Pro Evolution Soccer 2009 PS2 Konami

LA question c'est : le marché francais est il représentatif du marché mondial .... Dans tous les cas, le succès de la  wii, même "populaire" selon toi; reste un succès *
*Concernant les déçus ... (dont je fais parti pour certains jeux ... bahh yen à partout !*
*



Matt82 a dit:


> L'analogie PC/Mac...  je ne vois pas trop. Mon iMac neuf n'ayant jamais marché, je ne peux accepter qu'on dise que les Macs marchent et pas les PC...



Je n'est pas dit que les macs marchaient mieux .. je sous entends que les macs à configuration égal, voir légèrement inférieure sont bien plus performants que les PC ..et sa grâce à son système d'exploitation ...et à son intégration dans des machines dédiées... mais là on sort du sujet.



Matt82 a dit:


> Honnêtement je ne trouve rien de précurseur. Avant ça il y a déjà eu les manettes qu'on tournait pour faire volant, etc... C'est toujours le même principe. Ca rejoint ce qui a été dit plus haut : la WiiMote en mouvement remplace juste l'appui sur un bouton, vu qu'un mouvement = une action. Le BodyPad est pareil.



Assez d'accord oui; mais l'intégration de cette technologie était novatrice ... tout comme la wiimote et son système de jeux est novateur ... L'approche du jeux et l'implication du joueur est innovant, on ne peut pas le nier.


----------



## Matt82 (27 Novembre 2008)

manix93 a dit:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi ... => http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Au_temps_pour_moi


Ah ben tu vois j'étais persuadé que j'avais raison, je ne savais pas qu'il y avait une controverse à ce sujet 
Pour les Mac, ce n est pas comparable de regarder des machines sur lequel tourne un OS dédié. Windows est compatible PC, donc forcément ca ne tourne pas super bien sur tous les PC. Si Mac OS était compatible PC, on aurait de belles surprises je pense...

J'hallucine quand même chaque semaine sur les classements... La WiiFit ? quel public ? quel intérêt ? C'est marrant deux secondes, mais après... Sûrement les filles qui surveillent leur poids  (OK je sors...)

Pour revenir à la Wii, il est clair que même si l'on est déçu par la manette, l'implication du joueur est tout de mêmetrès agréable. Quand j'étais Samus Aran, je jouais 2h parce que nerveusement après j'étais fatigué d'explorer ces environnements hostiles :rose:
Idem pour Zelda, j'étais à fond dedans (pourtant la trame scénaristique est toujours la même à quelques nuances près depuis des années).

J'attends de voir ce que fera Nintendo après, j'espère bien qu'ils ne vont pas se reposer sur leurs lauriers et pousser leurs idées plus loin...


----------



## BioSS (27 Novembre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> j'ai lu votre long débat qui m'est apparu intéressant. Je me suis mis à la console tardivement (autour de mes 23/24 ans). Avant je ne jouais que sur Ordinateur. Et je dois dire qu'après avoir eu une Xbox, une GameCube et une PS2 seule la Wii m'a séduit. Peut-être qu'elle est une console de casual. Peut-être que les graphismes sont enfantins. Mais je n'ai pas envi de me prendre la tête quand je joue à la console sur des jeux réaliste, où la moindre goûte de sang est présentée en HD. Oui j'assume de m'éclater avec mes ami(e)s sur les Lapins Crétins (le deux et le nouveau), oui je m'éclate avec Mario Glaxy, Zelda ou Mario Kart. Quand je joue c'est pour me détendre et pas pour jouer à "regarde ma grosse console avec les graphismes HD".
> Je trouve que la Wii m'apporte cela, et considérer ceux qui aiment cette console avec un côté condescendant est dommageable. On a l'impression d'un ostracisme dans la communauté de ceux qui aiment jouer.
> Oui je suis un casual dans ce cas là, mais pour moi les jeux de stratégies ou FPS se jouent sur un ordinateur.
> ...



Le problème vient de cette phrase :



Agrippa II a dit:


> Quand je joue c'est pour me détendre et pas pour jouer à "regarde ma grosse console avec les graphismes HD".



Ca veut dire quoi ? Ce n'est pas un argument, il n'y a rien là-dedans.

On peut pas se détendre avec une console HD ? 
Et vous vous jouez pas à "regarde je suis à la mode j'ai la wii" ?

Tu n'as aucun argument, à part "j'ai pas envie de me prendre la tête". Oui évidemment, et nous avec nos consoles HD on se prend la tête évidemment. C'est fait pour ça après tout, pour se faire chier. Mais merde, sérieux, taisez vous au lieu de raconter des conneries, j'en peux plus, ça fait trois ans que je vois les forums de jeux vidéo envahis par les gugus qui n'y connaissent rien, doués du degré zéro de l'argumentation, et partisans de la désinformation.

Tu crois que tu te prends la tête quand tu joue à Motorstorm avec des potes à 4 ? à Warhawk ? A Call of Duty ? à Halo ? à Gears of War en online ? Au contraire, on s'amuse, mais au moins, on apprécie le jeu en tant qu'amateur éclairé, pas en tant que newbie qui n'a aucun repère objectif pour juger ce qu'il teste. C'est ce qui fait que vous vous mangez des jeux de merde. Personne n'a envie de se prendre la tête avec la Wii parce que toute façon elle cartonne. Donc on fait un jeu de Sudoku, un jeu de cuisine, un jeu de chirurgien, et on donne ça au public, qui se satisfait d'un hochet à 250 et de jeux moisis à 50 la daube. 

C'est la simple différence entre celui qui pratique peu et qui se fait pigeonner, et celui qui s'y connaît et qui fait des choix en connaissance de cause. C'est pareil dans tous les domaines : le sport, les femmes, la politique, l'alimentation, les voitures, TOUT. Même les pubs de la Wii montrent des gens heureux au lieu de montrer le JEU, c'est dramatique quand même de faire aussi cliché.

Et sinon, c'est quoi cette fixette sur les graphismes en HD (qui forcément rendraient le reste du jeu pourri) qu'ont tous les Nboys ? C'est pour vous rassurer d'avoir opté pour une daube à 250 ?


----------



## manix93 (27 Novembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Ah ben tu vois j'étais persuadé que j'avais raison, je ne savais pas qu'il y avait une controverse à ce sujet



C'est pour sa que c'est cool les forums  sa nous amène à débattre, s'enrichir, partager ...



Matt82 a dit:


> Pour les Mac, ce n est pas comparable de regarder des machines sur lequel tourne un OS dédié. Windows est compatible PC, donc forcément ca ne tourne pas super bien sur tous les PC. Si Mac OS était compatible PC, on aurait de belles surprises je pense...



 à l'inverse, et c'est ce que je voulais mettre plus haut .. quand on fait fonctionner windows sur mac ...sa marche mieux que sur un pc 

Mais il est vrai que je n'avais peut être effectivement pas pris le bon exemple 



Matt82 a dit:


> J'hallucine quand même chaque semaine sur les classements... La WiiFit ? quel public ? quel intérêt ? C'est marrant deux secondes, mais après... Sûrement les filles qui surveillent leur poids  (OK je sors...)



 on y a tous pensé :rateau:



Matt82 a dit:


> J'attends de voir ce que fera Nintendo après, j'espère bien qu'ils ne vont pas se reposer sur leurs lauriers et pousser leurs idées plus loin...



+1
Mais je me dis que depuis la wii ... ou même la DS, nintendo ne reviendra pas en se posant concurrente directe de sony ou microsoft ...
de  1 parce qu'ils ont pris du retard technologiquement parlant (mais c'est pas leur soucis)
et de 2 car je pense qu'ils vont continuer la recherche sur un créneau qui sort de l'ordinaire (nouvelle manière de jouer etc.) c'set novateur .. et sa rapporte un max !! Je n'est pas de chiffre mais la Wii doit être une des consoles les plus rentables ... idem pour leur jeux.

En tous cas si j'étais à leur place, je ne changerais pas de créneau .. le rapport investissment/rantabilité doit être gigantesque ... donc je les voit mal changer de formule.

Et si effectivement ils peuvent pousser encore plus l'implication du joueur .. comme tu le montrais/disais plus haut ... sa peut être très interessant


----------



## Matt82 (27 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Et sinon, c'est quoi cette fixette sur les graphismes en HD (qui forcément rendraient le reste du jeu pourri) qu'ont tous les Nboys ? C'est pour vous rassurer d'avoir opté pour une daube à 250 ?



C est l argument de ceux qui n'ont pas encore investi dans une grosse TV  (d'ailleurs moi non plus j'ai pas de grosse TV )
Il n'y a pas de mal à aimer les beaux jeux... Certains jeux étant superbes même sans HD (Metroid, Zelda, Okami, Dragon Quest, Tales of Symphonia, ... Alex Kidd... --> []   )


----------



## Matt82 (27 Novembre 2008)

manix93 a dit:


> C'est pour sa que c'est cool les forums  sa nous amène à débattre, s'enrichir, partager ...


Tu t'en tires bien... mais alors on écrit "*ça*", pas "*sa*" (oui je déteste les SMS )

Je crois surtout que si ça continue, Nintendo fera jouer un public déjà conquis composé de joueurs très occasionnels (maison de retraite, party play entre potes, ...) et que les autres joueurs lassés iront ailleurs, avec le sentiment que la grande époque Nintendo fait parti du passé...


----------



## manix93 (27 Novembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Tu t'en tires bien... mais alors on écrit "*ça*", pas "*sa*" (oui je déteste les SMS )



Grammaire ..:rateau: pas SMS ... et faute d'inattention :rose:

Tu t'en tire pas mal non plus


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Novembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Je crois surtout que si ça continue, Nintendo fera jouer un public déjà conquis composé de joueurs très occasionnels (maison de retraite, party play entre potes, ...) et que les autres joueurs lassés iront ailleurs, avec le sentiment que la grande époque Nintendo fait parti du passé...



Si tu veux mon avis, c'est déjà en cours ça.


----------



## BioSS (27 Novembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> les autres joueurs lassés iront ailleurs, avec le sentiment que la grande époque Nintendo fait parti du passé...



C'est déjà le cas depuis la Gamecube pour beaucoup.

Autrement, n'importe quel moniteur 24 pouces HDMI aujourd'hui c'est 300/400, et c'est vraiment un nouveau monde la haute définition. Très difficile de revenir à la basse définition après. Et c'est pas ça qui rend un jeu beau ou pas. C'est juste que pour le même jeu, tu vois mille fois plus de détails, et franchement, devant des jeux comme Assassin's Creed ou Folklore, tu reste ébahi. C'est stupide de cracher sur la HD juste parce qu'on est pas équipé. Entre nous, Zelda en HD aurait beaucoup plus de gueule, on pourrait admirer la forêt, les ennemis, le village, les décors, avec toute la précision de la haute définition. Avec quelques effets de lumière filtrant à travers les arbres, le jeu serait bien plus agréable à voir sans être artistiquement plus beau. La beauté et la réalisation technique sont deux choses différentes, attention à ne pas faire d'amalgame une fois de plus.


----------



## Matt82 (27 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> C'est déjà le cas depuis la Gamecube pour beaucoup.


Arf c'est dur de vieillir et de faire partie de la vieille génération :rateau:

N'empêche que j'ai encore ma SuperNes et ma MegaDrive :rose:
Quand je la ressors, mes cousins se demandent ce que c'est que cette antiquité... sauf que quand on met Sonic ou MarioKart, ils ferment leurs gueules et ils comprennent que les vieux jeux n'ont rien à envier à leurs successeurs...


----------



## BioSS (27 Novembre 2008)

Idem, un Megadrive dans un carton juste derrière moi. Flashback, Another World, Ecco the Dolphin, The Lion King, Aladdin, Street of Rage II.. Trop bon.


----------



## Matt82 (27 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Idem, un Megadrive dans un carton juste derrière moi. Flashback, Another World, Ecco the Dolphin, The Lion King, Aladdin, Street of Rage II.. Trop bon.


Streets of rageI-II & III, World of Illusion, Sonic, Wonderboy V, Monaco GP II( le jeu où tu prends la place d'Ayrton Senna :love, Golden Axe, Altered Beast...


----------



## Agrippa II (27 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Le problème vient de cette phrase :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est toi qui est agressif là. Désolé mais je ne veux pas les mêmes jeux sur un ordinateur ou sur une console. Donc oui je préfère une "daube" en console de salon et avoir de bons jeux sur mon Mac (Stratégie, FPS...). Que d'avoir les mêmes jeux sur les deux plateformes. Tu es méprisant et je trouve ça dommage. Au fait excuse-moi de ne pas être un joueur éclairé, mais je préfère être un citoyen éclairé et un universitaire reconnu. Et crois moi que mon libre arbitre je le maîtrise.
Maintenant je ne dis pas qu'on ne s'amuse pas sur les consoles HD, mais elles offrent des jeux trop proches de ce qu'on retrouve sur un ordinateur.


----------



## BioSS (27 Novembre 2008)

Encore une fois tu fais preuve de méconnaissance et de désinformation.

Le marché PC et console n'ont rien à voir, l'un est dédié aux FPS et aux RTS, l'autre se focalise davantage sur les TPS, les jeux d'aventure, les jeux de plateforme, les jeux de course, les jeux de combat, les RPG, les Beat'em All... Bref, les deux plateformes n'ont de commun que certains FPS, mais c'est pas demain la veille qu'on verra sur PC des jeux de bagnole, de plateforme, et de combat, aussi bons que sur consoles. Va dire le contraire aux pro-PC comme www.nofrag.com par exemple, pour qui les consoles sont des machines bien à part et tirent le genre FPS par le bas.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Novembre 2008)

Dans tout ce que j'ai lus ces dernières pages, je vois pas beaucoup de place à la coéxistance Nintendo /autres consoles. Les joueurs sur Wii sont pour les uns des faux joueurs qui n'ont rien comprit aux jeux vidéos, ceux sous 360 et Ps3 des personnes qui ont perdu tout sens de l'amusement.
Je crois qu'à côté d'un bon PC, le mieux c'est une Wii. Si on a aucun PC, une PS3 our 360 s'impose, sinon on passe à côté de beaucoup de chose. Personnellement j'ai longtemps juré que par la technique, ça m'a conduit aux jeux PC, et j'ai désormais beaucoup de mal à revenir aux FPS et jeux classiques consoles (je dirais typique des PS3 et 360).
A part Métal Gear Solid, donner moi un pad pour jouer à un FPS et je n'arrive plus du tout à rentrer dans le jeu. Avant ça allait. Je crois que c'est vraiment une question de style de jeu. 

La Wii est largement mieux que toutes les autres consoles si vous passez peu de temps devant votre console. Après pour jouer longtemps, à part Zelda et quelques jeux comme ça, je pense qu'il vaut mieux prendre une 360. Sans oublier que faire le clown devant sa télé, à plusieurs c'esst génial, seul? :mouais:


----------



## Agrippa II (27 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Dans tout ce que j'ai lus ces dernières pages, je vois pas beaucoup de place à la coéxistance Nintendo /autres consoles. Les joueurs sur Wii sont pour les uns des faux joueurs qui n'ont rien comprit aux jeux vidéos, ceux sous 360 et Ps3 des personnes qui ont perdu tout sens de l'amusement.
> Je crois qu'à côté d'un bon PC, le mieux c'est une Wii. Si on a aucun PC, une PS3 our 360 s'impose, sinon on passe à côté de beaucoup de chose. Personnellement j'ai longtemps juré que par la technique, ça m'a conduit aux jeux PC, et j'ai désormais beaucoup de mal à revenir aux FPS et jeux classiques consoles (je dirais typique des PS3 et 360).
> A part Métal Gear Solid, donner moi un pad pour jouer à un FPS et je n'arrive plus du tout à rentrer dans le jeu. Avant ça allait. Je crois que c'est vraiment une question de style de jeu.
> 
> La Wii est largement mieux que toutes les autres consoles si vous passez peu de temps devant votre console. Après pour jouer longtemps, à part Zelda et quelques jeux comme ça, je pense qu'il vaut mieux prendre une 360. Sans oublier que faire le clown devant sa télé, à plusieurs c'esst génial, seul? :mouais:


La Wii et cela a été dit plus haut, manque de jeux solos. C'est un fait indéniable. Mais elle reste un bon élément pour les jeux à plusieurs. Maintenant j'avoue ma candeur dans le domaine des FPS sur console. Mais je reste encore sur l'idée qu'ils se jouent plus aisément avec une souris et un clavier. Peut-être que je me trompe.


----------



## Matt82 (27 Novembre 2008)

Rhhhhooooo on se calme, pour une fois qu un debat est interessant sans cassage nintendoboy vs sony 

je te rejoins Atlante, encore une fois ca manque de jeux solos sur wii !



Agrippa II a dit:


> La Wii et cela a été dit plus haut, manque de jeux solos. C'est un fait indéniable. Mais elle reste un bon élément pour les jeux à plusieurs. Maintenant j'avoue ma candeur dans le domaine des FPS sur console. Mais je reste encore sur l'idée qu'ils se jouent plus aisément avec une souris et un clavier. Peut-être que je me trompe.



non non tu as raison


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Novembre 2008)

Bien j'ai vus des gens bien s'en sortir avec un PAD, mais une manière simple de vérifier serait d'ouvrir un serveur Halo online qui réunirait joueurs PC + Consoles.  
Si c'est complètement hors de propos de faire ça, c'est évidemment entre autres qu'une des deux plateformes est largement supérieure niveau précision du gameplay. :rateau:

Ceci dit, les seules jeux qui ont continué à m'interesser depuis que j'y ai gouté, ce sont avant tout les Civilizations, et quelques FPS très classiques occasionnellement. Je crois que j'ai plus tellement ma place sur Ps3 et 360... Par contre c'est vraiment depuis que j'ai joué à un jeu sur un PC que je n'arrive plus rien à retourner aux consoles. Bizarre!

La Wii me rappel quelques traits de la N64, où à la toute fin seul majoritairement Rare et Nintendo continuaient à proposer des jeux pour cette plateforme. Sauf que sur Wii, si il y a un choix immense cette fois, seul Nintendo et quelques autres éditeurs arrivent encore à sortir un jeu solo.


----------



## BioSS (27 Novembre 2008)

La situation n'a rien de comparable. Avant Nintendo subsistait en innovant avec des jeux qui poussait le reste de l'industrie vers l'avant. Mario 64 et le joystick analogique ont vraiment placé les bases du gameplay 3D. Zelda  OOT était un formidable bond en avant en terme d'immersion, même si Soul Reaver sur PSone l'a détrôné grâce à sa maturité. Et Rare a pondu Goldeneye, Perfect Dark, et Banjo, des jeux qui sont tous devenus mythiques et ont contribué à faire progresser leurs genre respectif.

Aujourd'hui, Nintendo fait avancer quoi ? Le puzzle game ? Je ne vois pas. Par rapport aux torrents d'innovation apportés par le online, la coopération, les mondes ouverts, Nintendo n'a rien fait de neuf. Zelda Twilight Princess, Super Smash Bros Brawl, Super Mario Galaxy, Mariokart ... TOUS ces jeux auraient pu être faits sur Gamecube sans que rien ne change pratiquement.

Par contre, jamais on aurait pu avoir un jeu de l'ampleur d'un LittleBigPlanet ou d'un Assassin's Creed sur la génération précédente. Ca montre bien le fabuleux bond dans l'immersion, la création, les possibilités, qui ont été rendu possibles grâce au PC, à la PS3, et à la Xbox 360.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Novembre 2008)

Je disais comparable commercialement parlant. C'était l'idée que je voulais rajouter par


> Sauf que sur Wii, si il y a un choix immense cette fois



Je ne faisais pas du tout à ces jeux "qui font avancer l'industrie comme OoT et autres." Y'a des traits similaires entre la Wii et la N64, même si l'une est un immense succès commercial et l'autre un semi-flop.


----------



## G3finder (27 Novembre 2008)

Bioss, je me permets de revenir sur ton premier post en première page lorsque tu parles de  la perte d'esprit de  l'image Nintendo et de l'engouement des premiers admirateurs 

pour ma part je voulais insister aussi sur le fait que les next gen ont rompu avec cette tradition de jouer....mais tu pourras aussi me dire la même chose pour les premières atari qui ont lancé une première façon de jouer ....

ma position est donc que je n'ai plus cette même étincelle lorsque je m'achète un jeu .... et le temps des consoles monotitres .... et oui pour avoir final fantasy il fallait une playstation idem pour les mario avec nintendo.....


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Novembre 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> Bioss, je me permets de revenir sur ton premier post en première page lorsque tu parles de  la perte d'esprit de  l'image Nintendo et de l'engouement des premiers admirateurs
> 
> pour ma part je voulais insister aussi sur le fait que les next gen ont rompu avec cette tradition de jouer....mais tu pourras aussi me dire la même chose pour les premières atari qui ont lancé une première façon de jouer ....


Je crois pas que c'est lié aux consoles next gen, simplement au passage d'une industrie faible qui a le devoir de séduire à celui d'un business qui imprègne désormais chaque couche des sociétés occidental et extrême-oriental. 
La Nes, l'Atari etc devaient séduire des connaisseurs pour réussir et implanter le marché. (un peu comme les premières voitures à avoir atteint la Russie, des Rolls Royce.) Maintenant c'est moins utile. Pour moi les bases du jeu next-gen ont été posé par la 64 et la dreamcast, et c'est justement les deux dernières consoles qui ont su me séduire. 

Pour finir le problème viendrait aussi des consommateurs. Je n'ai jamais vécu au Japon, attention, mais j'ai souvent l'impression que c'est la caverne d'alibaba du gameplay et des jeux à vrai valeur ajouté. La plupart ne déabarquent jamais ici, les terres des dérives Playboy et continent natale de Davilex, mais quand l'un d'entre eux se fraie un chemin jusqu'ici, c'est toujours mémorable: Ikaruga, Mr Moskeeto, Animal Crossing... 
J'ai toujours l'impression que les sociétés occidentales sont vachement moins exigeant que le marché nippon. (sans jamais n'y avoir été, juste en admettant que c'est difficile de faire pire que ce qu'on a ici.)

Ps: D'ailleurs, est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si on a jamais vue un jeux console produit par des occidentaux qui a cherché révolutionné le genre sur le fond et non sur la forme? (ça exclut Halo et Half-Life (PC) ) 
Pour étendre les limtes, c'est qui qui a le tout premier MMORPG? Déjà SOE avec EQ, ou Anarchy Online? (FunCom?) Sur ce terrain peut être que l'occident s'en sort..


----------



## BioSS (28 Novembre 2008)

Au contraire.
Il suffit de voir les charts du Japon, la Wii cartonne à mort, les autres consoles n'existent presque pas, et le top 10 des jeux achetés donne envie de pleurer tellement il y a de daubes. En tête de listes, des simulations de lycéen, de drague, de brain training... C'est vraiment un autre monde.

Et justement je trouve que tu as tout faux. L'occident prend la place du Japon sur cette génération, qui se révèle être complètement à la ramasse techniquement. MGS4, fleuron du savoir faire japonais avec un budget ahurissant, est un des plus gros ratages jamais réalisés dans le jeu vidéo.

Les 5 installations obligatoire sur disque dur, le 720p, les éléments du gameplay anti-immersion (comme l'achat de munition par un menu), la caméra foireuse, les ombres pixelisées, le jeu n'est même pas à 30 FPS stables. Bref, une daube technique, une daube aussi sur le fond : le gameplay est cristallisé dans le passé, et en voulant y donner une ampleur next-gen, comme le déplacement à la première personne, les environnements à embranchements, ou la caméra libre, Hideo Kojima a parfaitement montré l'incompétence des japonais dans le domaine de l'immersion.

Konami est mort, PES ne vaut plus rien, ni MGS, ni Silent Hill.
Capcom est mort aussi, Devil May Cry 3.5 HD, Resident Evil 4.5 HD
Namco  ne sert à rien en pondant Tekken 5.5 HD et Soul Calibur 3.5 HD.

Bref les japonais pondent des jeux aux mécaniques dépassées et choquantes par rapport à la qualité des graphismes atteintes. Voir une telle crédibilité visuelle détruite par manque total d'interaction, les animations raides, et l'absence de moteur physique, ça choque, ça détruit le château de carte, ça dissous l'écran de fumée.

Pour le coup les nippons sont complètement à côté de la plaque. Les japonais sont totalement bloqués dans leur conception du jeu vidéo, ils sont pas doué pour l'immersion, et pour ça, il auraient dû s'entraîner à créer des FPS de par le passé, ils auraient dû se mettre au online, ils auraient dû créer des moteurs physiques depuis cinq ans, ils auraient dû se familiariser avec toute cette nouvelle technologie qui permet d'aboutir à des jeux très immersifs.

Cette génération c'est le renversement des développeurs occidentaux. Eux qui se sont fait la main sur PC avec online / physique / monde ouverts, ils se retrouvent maintenant blindés de savoir faire sur ces nouvelles consoles. EA, qui était détestable sur la génération précédente tant ils produisaient de la daube, sont maintenant à la source de projets franchement audacieux et osés comme Mirror's Edge ou Dead Space. Aucun japonais penserait à de telles idées pour leurs jeux. Aucun japonais ne ferait de jeux SANS HUD. Non, l'immersion est poussée toujours plus loin par les occidentaux désormais.

Un excellent article qui corrobore mes propos :
http://gamerama.fr/chronique.php?numero=48


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Novembre 2008)

Bien que je ne sois pas totalement d'accord avec toi sur certains points (tu es beaucoup trop sévère avec Capcom à mon avis), faut avouer que les acteurs japonais dans leur ensemble sont vraiment à la rue aujourd'hui...suffit de voir ce qu'a sortie Square-Enix jusqu'à maintenant, c'est assez évident. Pour le reste, je n'accorde strictement aucun crédit aux propos publiés sur Gamerama qui n'est rien de moins qu'un repère de troll de la pire engeance.


----------



## Agrippa II (28 Novembre 2008)

Je dois dire que je suis assez d'accord avec le dernier article de Bioss. En effet, lorsque je possédais ma PS2 j'ai eu le dernier FF présenté sur cette machine. Et je dois dire que je n'ai pas retrouvé l'immersion des anciens FF notamment sur PS One.
Là aussi je pense, à mon humble avis, que beaucoup ont misé sur le graphisme au détriment du jeu et de l'immersion (pour reprendre tes dires).


----------



## Charly777 (28 Novembre 2008)

Et si nous considérions que nous sommes une "oldies" génération et que pour cette nouvelle génération l'immersion = graphisme ; gameplay = secouer comme un idiot un bidule , être "fashion" = avoir la dernière console ?

Encore une fois ce n'est pas une "mauvaise" façon de jouer, c'est une façon d'appréhender le jeu-vidéo. Il serait bien idiot aux industriels du jeux vidéo de ne pas concevoir "ces daubes" (pour reprendre certains termes de la conversation) si c'est cela que souhaite le consommateur, non ?

Allez dans un bon petit magasin "oldies" et régalez vous avec des jeux à 2 euros  (je cherche toujours populus 1 sur méga drive...)


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Novembre 2008)

Bsop a dit:
			
		

> Cette génération c'est le renversement des développeurs occidentaux. Eux qui se sont fait la main sur PC avec online / physique / monde ouverts,


Tu plaisante sur ce point là?
SoE et Funcom (etc) je suis sûr que tu connais? C'est plutôt les Japonais et asiatiques qui ont ouvert la voie du monde ouvert libre et online. Suivit des années plus tard par Wow.


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Novembre 2008)

J'viens de voir ce tradada en homepage du forum.

Je sais pas si vous êtes au courant mais en ce moment chez LIDL pour moins de 30&#8364; il y a une petite console portable fait par MilleniuM qui a la licence MegaDrive de SEGA, dedans il y a vingt jeux de la Mega Drive, et c'est tout simplement énorme !!

Voilà les jeux auquel la console permet de jouer : (tout ces jeux sont complet bienévidemment !)
Alex Kidd - Enchanted Castle
Alien Storm
Arrow Flash
Bonanza Bros.
Columns
Comix Zone
Crack Down
Decap Attack
Ecco The Dolphin
Eswat
Fatal Labyrinth
Flicky
Golden Axe
Kid Chameleon
Mean Bean Machine
Shadow Dancer
Sonix & Knuckles
Sonic Spinball
The Ooze
Vectorman

C'est un vrai régal ces jeux 16 bits, surtout avec la bande son original et tout ! :love:
En plus la console est fourni avec un cable qui permet de la connecter à la télé et de jouer sur la télé en se servant de la console comme manette !! (Bon j'ai pas de télé moi mais ça claque quand même ).

Ah oui et le coffret et super en plus, ça fait un jolie cadeau de noël pour gamer nostalgique ou tout simplement geek qui aime les vieux jeux vidéos 

Ah oui et la console est très légère et assez petite (dans les 13*6 centimètre et 1,5 au plus large de l'épaisseur) et rentre dans n'importe quelle poche ou sacoche sans problème.


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Et justement je trouve que tu as tout faux. L'occident prend la place du Japon sur cette génération, qui se révèle être complètement à la ramasse techniquement. MGS4, fleuron du savoir faire japonais avec un budget ahurissant, est un des plus gros ratages jamais réalisés dans le jeu vidéo.
> 
> Les 5 installations obligatoire sur disque dur, le 720p, les éléments du gameplay anti-immersion (comme l'achat de munition par un menu), la caméra foireuse, les ombres pixelisées, le jeu n'est même pas à 30 FPS stables. Bref, une daube technique



Mais c'est bien sur... 

http://xs228.xs.to/xs228/08260/meryl146.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee87/Rez_IGN/SOUTHAMERICAVISTAMANSION.jpg
http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/8867/easterneuropemidtownssemk1.jpg
http://xs230.xs.to/xs230/08346/bricolage959.jpg
http://xs230.xs.to/xs230/08346/burning_sun156.jpg
http://xs230.xs.to/xs230/08346/adit321.jpg
http://xs230.xs.to/xs230/08346/splash_two444.jpg
http://xs230.xs.to/xs230/08346/caution248.jpg

P.S:    Quand à Gamerama, cest une fange où pataugent les représentants de la pseudo vérité vidéoludique qui ne mériterait même pas de figurer sur un Skyblog.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Novembre 2008)

Haha  ça me rappelle des souvenirs dss débats hallucinant sur les forums de gamespot quand j'avais 12 ans. Rien n'a changé.   Y'a toujours le camps du "Ah les jv, c'est plus ce que c'était"; les Pcéistes, et les anti-nintendo. 
Le jeu est une activité ludique, et nous aurions tous tort de tenter de dire qu'une console est meilleure. Si vous avez la possibilité d'accordez beaucoup de temps à votre console, c'est clair n'achetez pas une Wii! La PS3 et Xbox 360 sont bien plus adapté pour moi. Ceci dit elle ne remplace pas pour moi un bon PC, d'où ma tentation de dire que la Wii est bien la meilleure console de jeux actuelle. Parce que j'irais plus jamais jouer sur une FPS console maintenant que j'ai gouté au jeu PC. Mais les seuls jeux capable de m'y ramener seraient des Metal Gear Solid (Japan) ou des PSO, Ikaruga etc. 
C'est mon expérience personnel, et bien que j'ai plus beaucoup de temps pour jouer dans une année, elle n'est pas débile ou fashion ou tout ce que vous voulez, mais c'est celle qui me correspond.


----------



## BioSS (28 Novembre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Mais c'est bien sur...
> 
> http://xs228.xs.to/xs228/08260/meryl146.jpg
> http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee87/Rez_IGN/SOUTHAMERICAVISTAMANSION.jpg
> ...



Je suis désolé, mais le constat est là : MGS4 est une daube technique. Pourtant j'ai été un des plus gros fanboys, j'ai les jeux dédicassés par Kojima himself, j'ai créé un site sur le sujet en 2003, mais MGS4, c'est vraiment une horreur. Les scripts avec les ennemis qui "naissent" dans un cul de sac et débarquent dans la rue, au secours ! Les ombres pixelissent dès que la caméra se déplace, on est en 720p 25 fps pas stables (alors qu'au début on parlait de 1080p 60fps),on doit se taper une installation pour chaque chapitre, ce qui est vraiment génial pour montrer un passage à quelqu'un... J'oubliais le online totalement précaire. Je me demande POURQUOI on peut acheter des munitions par le menu ? C'est ridicule, c'est incroyable comme l'idée est mauvaise, du coup jamais on n'économise, pas besoin. Ramasser des armes en marchant dessus pour gagner des points comme le ferait Mario avec des pièces, en 2008, dans un jeu qui se la raconte autant que Metal Gear, désolé mais la pillule ne passe pas. C'est vraiment la quintessence du game design japonais, qui a essayé d'amener des éléments next-gen, sauf qu'on se retrouve avec une maniabilité qui s'accorde mal à cette caméra mouvante. Non mais dans quel jeu on a trois vues ? FPS / A l'épaule / TPS ? C'est casse totalement l'immersion, et puis pour terminer, si je repense aux instants dans le couloir micro-onde où faut tabasser les boutons pour avancer, façon Track'n'Field, mais HELP, qu'est-ce qui s'est passé, où est Metal Gear ? C'est quoi ces scènes pas drôles (Johnny le soldat qui fait caca... c'est lourd), ou niaises (Hello je suis Meryl Johnny je t'aime même si j'ai douze balles dans les côtes). C'est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi. Et côté scénar, toutes les révélations sont à base de "en fait je survie grâce aux nanomachines", "en fait les nanomachines retardent le virus", "en fait les nanomachines réparent mes plaies dont je suis immortel"...  Ocelot simplement devenu schyzo, bref... MGS4 m'a dégoûté de cette série que je considérais comme la plus aboutie dans le jeu vidéo, et m'a dégoûté du game design japonais, exactement comme Devil May Cry 4, ce jeu PS2 où les portes ne s'ouvrent que lorsqu'on a tué les monstres de l'arène... Misère.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Novembre 2008)

*(n'oubliez pas de lire le petit Edit, en bas, en gras rouge noir et souligné avant de répondre à mon message. Merci )
* 
Je n'ai pas fais Metal Gear 3 et 4,
Je garde le souvenir du 1, et surtout du scénario du 2 qui m'a fait vibrer comme jamais un jeu console ne l'a fait. J'aimerai avoir le temps de faire le 3 et 4, mais la vérité est que le jeu sur console type-standard 360 ou PS3 demande un investissement que je peux rarement avoir. Tandis que sur PC, je ressens beaucoup moins ce phénomène, j'arrive à rentrer dans l'action immédiatement, et même si je joue moins de 20 minutes d'affilé parfois, je prend pas mal mon pied. J'adore jouer, donner moi du temps totalement libre, vous pouvez être sûr que je finis sur un MMORPG avec en parallèle une team Battlefield ou CS.  Mais là, mon style de jeu est complètement hachuré, comme beaucoup, et *je* ne trouve pas la place pour une console standard. (malgré que j'ai la 360 et la Wii). 
C'est le handicap de ces machines face à la Wii, pour pas mal de blockbuster Ps3 360 il y a un équivalent PC, ces machines deviennent d'avantages des PC hyper sophisté sur le plan jeu qu'on branche à un écran et qu'on joue via un Pad.
La Wii de Nintendo n'a pas du tout pris ce chemin là, et si on y regarde bien ce n'est guère étonnant puisque Nintendo est le seul acteur majeur à n'avoir aucun intérêt et aucune présence dans le domaine de l'informatique.
Microsoft, on ne les présente, ni Sony, avant tout vendeur de laptot et de produit comme ça. Même si leurs sections ordi et console sont clairement séparé, il y a une nette tendance de transférer des compétence et ressources PC aux domaines consoles.
Chez Nintendo c'est impossible. C'est pour ça qu'ils ont raison de se démarquer en cassant la marché avec une console qui ne peut pas rentrer en comparaison technique direct avec les produits concurrent. Je ne sais pas de quoi sera fait l'avenir, mais je ne pense pas que Nintendo puisse tenir le long terme dan une guerre classique de longueur standard. C'est ce que j'ai essayé de dire dès les premières pages, mais je me suis critiqué et insulté de toute part. 
*
EDIT: Quand je parle de Nintendo J'EXCLU la Nintendo DS et le MARCHé DES CONSOLES PORTABLES.* (comment ça j'ai peur qu'on me fasse le même coup deux fois? )


----------



## G3finder (28 Novembre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Je dois dire que je suis assez d'accord avec le dernier article de Bioss. En effet,* lorsque je possédais ma PS2 j'ai eu le dernier FF présenté sur cette machine. Et je dois dire que je n'ai pas retrouvé l'immersion des anciens FF notamment sur PS One.*
> Là aussi je pense, à mon humble avis, que beaucoup ont misé sur le graphisme au détriment du jeu et de l'immersion (pour reprendre tes dires).



entièrement d'accord, les nouvelles consoles nous plongent sur des jeux à performances et plus sur des scénarios alléchants 

comme au cinéma , les suites sont rarement meilleures que la premier 

rhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lovelyyyyyyy le FF7 sur psx et FF8 ..... à mort les les FF-X2 et toutes les autres daubes qui sont bien faits graphiquement mais qui enlève ce charme , cette féérie des jeux qui nous transportaient ...... 

ma position demeure mienne .... je campe sur le fait que je n'ai plus le plaisir de jouer en ayant connu la transition des next gen....

je me contente des fps pour envoyer du stress et pas plus 

R.I.P. FF7


----------



## Matt82 (28 Novembre 2008)

Dire que j ai pas joué à FF7... Enfin si mais la console n etait pas à moi, du coup j ai du y passer qq heures à peine...


----------



## ederntal (28 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Ce serait ptet pas plus mal. Nintendo est mort cliniquement dans le cur des joueurs, il ne satisfait que le grand public qui n'a pas cette culture. Depuis Super Smash Bros, il n'y a plus une seule grosse license Nintendo, focalisant tout sur Wii Fit, Wii Music, et Wii Sport dont ils font encore la pub alors que ce sous-jeu développé en trois mois date de deux ans et qu'il est offert avec la console.
> 
> Je regrette l'époque SNES et N64.



Arf!
Ca fait quelques mois que j'avais pas lu une de tes interventions, et je remarques que tu n'as pas changé... 
Mais je dois dire, qu'étant plutôt admiratifs des jeux licence nintendo, j'ai bien envie de craquer pour Little Big Planet, qui me semble vraiment être LE jeu de cette fin d'année.
Le seul qui fasse vraiment la différence


----------



## BioSS (28 Novembre 2008)

ederntal a dit:


> Arf!
> Ca fait quelques mois que j'avais pas lu une de tes interventions, et je remarques que tu n'as pas changé...



Je vois pas pourquoi j'aurais changé de position vis à vis de Nintendo, ils s'enfoncent dans leur politique depuis deux ans et ont déjà brûlé toutes leur cartouche "gamers" pour la Wii : Mariokart, Mario, Metroid Prime, Mariokart, Super Smash Bros, et Zelda. Depuis, quels sont les gros jeux qu'ils ont mis en avant ? Wii Fit & Wii Music, ce dernier s'étant fait descendre par la critique.



ederntal a dit:


> Mais je dois dire, qu'étant plutôt admiratifs des jeux licence nintendo, j'ai bien envie de craquer pour Little Big Planet, qui me semble vraiment être LE jeu de cette fin d'année.
> Le seul qui fasse vraiment la différence



Parce que tu n'apprécie visiblement que les jeux léger et rigolos. Si t'as envie de te vivre une expérience, il y a beaucoup d'autres jeux très intéressants. C'est comme si tu te ne regardais que les comédies au cinéma. Il y a d'autres choses tu sais...

Et pour terminer : Pourquoi Little Big Planet te paraît si attirant ? A ton avis, que serait Little Big Planet sur la Wii ? Un jeu dégraissé de tous ses principaux attraits : online transparent, contenu créé par le joueur, gameplay basé sur la physique, animation procédurale, graphismes mignons ET crédibles. Tout ça, hop, en fumée. On aurait un simple jeu de plateforme avec codes amis et autocollants à mettre sur ses Miis, sans moteur physique aussi évolué et avec des graphismes qui ne rendraient pas justice au niveau de détail nécessaire à reproduire un monde miniature.


----------



## G3finder (28 Novembre 2008)

peut être tout simplement que les goûts et les couleurs appartiennent à chacun


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu n'apprécie visiblement que les jeux léger et rigolos. Si t'as envie de te vivre une expérience, il y a beaucoup d'autres jeux très intéressants. C'est comme si tu te ne regardais que les comédies au cinéma. Il y a d'autres choses tu sais...


Un truc vraiment bon pour ce débat serait que toi et d'autres arrêtiez de vouloir cataloguer les joueurs qui ont une Wii, en affirmant que c'est impossible de jouer à des jeux autres que "léger et rigolo" sur cette plateforme parce que toi et la presse que tu lis n'y arrive pas. De même quant à exprimer que quelqu'un a une Wii pour être fashion et tendance, c'est vraiment pas utile. 
On a tous des positions ici, si on se retranche de la même façon que toi dans les nôtres, ce débat est mort. Et c'est pas non plus une question de fermer leur gueules aux Nintendo maniac, comme tu me l'as dis plus tôt, parce qu'ici il n'y en pas.
Je suis à peu près d'accord avec toi cependant, je n'ai jamais vraiment réussi à plonger en total immersion dans un jeu sur Wii, mais je n'ai pas vraiment prit le temps d'essayer. Je suis sûr que Zelda aurait pu me plaire, mais j'ai pas vraiment forcer. Les seules bons moments que j'ai passé sur cette consoles, c'est à plusieurs, parce que tout seul, à part galérer sur Zelda, j'ai aucune expérience. Mais c'est toujours mieux que la X360, qui m'a blazé au bout de 5minutes.


----------



## G3finder (28 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Mais c'est toujours mieux que la X360, qui m'a blazé au bout de 5minutes.




+1 même retour et j'avais commencé sur la xbox 360 avec cod4 du coup elle est repartie aussi sec sur ebay


----------



## Matt82 (28 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> .
> Je suis à peu près d'accord avec toi cependant, je n'ai jamais vraiment réussi à plonger en total immersion dans un jeu sur Wii, mais je n'ai pas vraiment prit le temps d'essayer. Je suis sûr que Zelda aurait pu me plaire, mais j'ai pas vraiment forcer. Les seules bons moments que j'ai passé sur cette consoles, c'est à plusieurs, parce que tout seul, à part galérer sur Zelda, j'ai aucune expérience. Mais c'est toujours mieux que la X360, qui m'a blazé au bout de 5minutes.



Metroid Prime 3 est tres immersif... 
Ne pas accrocher Zelda c est passer à coté d un bon titre... 
Mario Galaxy ...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Novembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Metroid Prime 3 est tres immersif...
> Ne pas accrocher Zelda c est passer à coté d un bon titre...
> Mario Galaxy ...


Oui je sais et je m'en veux. Pas tellement pour Metroid j'ai jamais accroché au premier sur GC, mais plus le temps passe moins je donne de crédit aux jeux sur consoles, c'est débiles pourtant, il y a de bons trucs. Je mets ça sur le compte des merdes intégrales que j'ai acheté et mon dégouté, + le côté pratique du PC pour le jeu. 
Sur console on peut difficilement faire autre chose _que jouer pendant qu'on joue_, et chaque interruption de jeu pour lire MSN, répondre à un appel skype, devient vite un dramme pour moi. J'ai peut être tort mais je me sens beaucoup plus libre assis derrière mon bureau à jouer à civ sur un ordi pendant que j'écris / discute avec l'autre...
Depuis quelques années, devant ma télé, que ce soit pour regarder un film ou jouer à un jeu je me sens complètement prisionnier, je peux pas supporter. C'est bête, pour avoir gouté à OoT, PSOlove et Metal Gear Solid, je sais que je rate beaucoup de choses.


----------



## BioSS (28 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Sur console on peut difficilement faire autre chose _que jouer pendant qu'on joue_, et chaque interruption de jeu pour lire MSN, répondre à un appel skype, devient vite un dramme pour moi. J'ai peut être tort mais je me sens beaucoup plus libre assis derrière mon bureau à jouer à civ sur un ordi pendant que j'écris / discute avec l'autre...



Et après tu parles d'immersion alors que t'essaye toujours d'avoir un pied hors du jeu ? Tu ne cherche pas à te plonger dans une aventure, tu cherche juste à distraire ton esprit comme le ferait la Star Ac'. Cette attitude est totalement incompatible avec la recherche de l'immersion.



Atlante a dit:


> Un truc vraiment bon pour ce débat serait que toi et d'autres arrêtiez de vouloir cataloguer les joueurs qui ont une Wii, en affirmant que c'est impossible de jouer à des jeux autres que "léger et rigolo" sur cette plateforme parce que toi et la presse que tu lis n'y arrive pas. De même quant à exprimer que quelqu'un a une Wii pour être fashion et tendance, c'est vraiment pas utile.
> On a tous des positions ici, si on se retranche de la même façon que toi dans les nôtres, ce débat est mort. Et c'est pas non plus une question de fermer leur gueules aux Nintendo maniac, comme tu me l'as dis plus tôt, parce qu'ici il n'y en pas.
> Je suis à peu près d'accord avec toi cependant, je n'ai jamais vraiment réussi à plonger en total immersion dans un jeu sur Wii, mais je n'ai pas vraiment prit le temps d'essayer. Je suis sûr que Zelda aurait pu me plaire, mais j'ai pas vraiment forcer. Les seules bons moments que j'ai passé sur cette consoles, c'est à plusieurs, parce que tout seul, à part galérer sur Zelda, j'ai aucune expérience. Mais c'est toujours mieux que la X360, qui m'a blazé au bout de 5minutes.



L'immersion ça se fait grâce à une certaine gestion de la caméra, de l'ambiance, et des possibilités. Zelda l'immersion est impossible à cause du HUD envahissant qui t'indique toutes les commandes, de l'absence de voix et des bulles de textes... Quant à Mario bah... heu.. Non le seul jeu immersif sur Wii c'est Metroid Prime, qui est d'ailleurs leur meilleure série depuis la Gamecube. The conduit qui arrive bientôt a l'air immersif, mais bon on sent que les devs à sont trop limité par la console pour faire un jeu même pas digne de Half Life 2.

Et désolé, c'est pas ma faute si 95% des jeux Wii n'ont aucun scénario, c'est même pas du troll, c'est la pure réalité. Et pour cause, sur Wii, on joue, on s'amuse, c'est le principe, les pubs Nintendo mettent bien ça en avant : on se met à plusieurs devant et on rigole. On cherche pas à vivre une expérience dépaysante comme Assassin's Creed, traumatisante comme Dead Space, ou forte en sensation comme Motorstorm.

Et lorsque je vous vois être assez bête pour revendre une console après avoir testé UN jeu, un seul jeu, je me dis qu'il vous manque une sacré louche de bon sens, la moindre des choses c'est de faire le tour avant de jeter non ? C'est ça que j'appelle être sectaire, pas critiquer après avoir longuement testé.


----------



## G3finder (28 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Et lorsque je vous vois être assez bête pour revendre une console après avoir testé UN jeu, un seul jeu, je me dis qu'il vous manque une sacré louche de bon sens, la moindre des choses c'est de faire le tour avant de jeter non ? C'est ça que j'appelle être sectaire, pas critiquer après avoir longuement testé.




pourquoi ne serait il pas concevable que j'ai été déçu par une console et un titre fps soit disant top qui ne m'a pas branché  

je ne sais pas (et ne permettrais pas ) de te dire qu'il te manque une sacrée louche de bon sens mais peut être de tolérance vis à vis des réponses des autres 

je note très bien que tu as une sacrée expérience du jeu vidéo voire peut être un thésard dans la matière mais.... un peu de place pour les non-experts comme moi serait-ce impardonnable pour le dieu du jeu vidéo 

en dehors que nous prépares-tu comme bon titre pour le prochain salon ??? je te laisse le choix de la plateforme sur laquelle tu le développeras

à prendre avec humour et au second degré je précise 

sinon tes analyses sont plutôt intéressantes  mais admets les avis divergents


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (29 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne cherche pas à te plonger dans une aventure, tu cherche juste à distraire ton esprit comme le ferait la Star Ac'


En faite dans mes premières lignes de mon précédent message je cherchais à te demander d'arrêter avec ces petites phrases péjorative limite blessante, ça donne une mauvaise ambiance au débat. (et j'y participe pas du tout pour ça) Je suis pas ici pour que tu juges mon comportement, mais pour discuter avec tes idées sur le jeu. Je ne laisse aucun sous-entendu péjoratif sur toi, tu feras de même sur moi.



			
				BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Et lorsque je vous vois être assez bête pour revendre une console après avoir testé UN jeu, un seul jeu, je me dis qu'il vous manque une sacré louche de bon sens, la moindre des choses c'est de faire le tour avant de jeter non ? C'est ça que j'appelle être sectaire, pas critiquer après avoir longuement testé.


Si ton Vous m'est adressé, ma Wii je l'ai toujours, comme ma 360, je ne revend jamais une console.(donc tu n'as pas su lire) Si tu d'adresse à quelqu'un d'autres tu ne me cite pas moi dans ton quote d'avant, et STP arrête d'écrire sur ce ton c'est franchement pas plaisant pour moi comme pour celui à qui tu t'adresse en réalité.

J'arrive d'avantage à rentrer dans un jeu Wii à plusieurs qu'à un jeu Xbox, maintenant seul je pense que je me verrais d'avantage jouer sur une console classique que sur ma Wii. D'ailleurs pendant ma (courte) période Zelda, j'avais tous le temps envie de brancher le pad et de m'allonger sur mon lit. Ce n'est pas trop mon style de jeu solo celui qui me fait me mettre debout et m'agiter de façon pas totalement précise pour avancer seul dans une aventure.



			
				G3Finder a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas (et ne permettrais pas ) de te dire qu'il te manque une sacrée louche de bon sens mais peut être de tolérance vis à vis des réponses des autres


Encore une fois, merci. 


			
				G3finder a dit:
			
		

> je note très bien que tu as une sacrée expérience du jeu vidéo voire peut être un thésard dans la matière mais.... un peu de place pour les non-experts comme moi serait-ce impardonnable pour le dieu du jeu vidéo


 Je crois que tu es aussi bien placé que lui pour parler de jeux vidéo. Ce n'est pas parce que quelqu'un te rentre un peu dedans et te rabaisse que ça en fait un Dieu du JV. 



			
				G3finder a dit:
			
		

> sinon tes analyses sont plutôt intéressantes  mais admets les avis divergents


Non, je le rejoins totalement sur pas mal de point, voir quasiment tous en faite, mise à part sur la non-tolérence de l'avis des autres, et peut être un peu une tendance à vouloir imposer sa vérité. Ce débat est intéressant si il y a plusieurs partie, ce n'est pas le cas là, il nous faudrait un fan de chez Nintendo, et un autre de Sega ou je ne sais qui. Mais j'ai comme l'impression qu'à la minute où il apparait,  ça va dégénérer en insulte, vue que déjà maintenant on a du mal. 
Je n'entre pas dans ce thread pour faire triompher ma vérité et dire plus tard que j'ai "fais fermer leur geules à des nintendo-maniac", mais pour lire celui des autres, et pourquoi pas me laisser convaincre. C'est pour ça que j'ai horreur des débat fermé où chacun y entre avec la volonté de ne pas bouger ses lignes d'un cm, et de faire reconnaitre aux autres qu'ils ont tous tort. Ca n'a pas d'intérêt pour moi. 

Peut-on continuer de façon claire et en évitant les petits dérapages à la sortie des phrases?

Je viens de m'acheter une DS et le jeu Starfox, j'étais un fan de l'opus sur snes et du sublimissime Lylat War. Je trouve que le double écran à tendance à casser l'immersion, et dans le jeu en lui même (qui est excellent), je regrette la trop courte durée des missions (50 sec). En faite c'est un mélange d'Advance War et de Lylat War mais avec plus de liberté de déplacement. C'est dommage, j'attend vraiment un remak de Lylat War ou du premier opus sur snes! Quelqu'un sait si il est sortie sur GBA ou GBC?


----------



## Matt82 (29 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Oui je sais et je m'en veux. Pas tellement pour Metroid j'ai jamais accroché au premier sur GC, mais plus le temps passe moins je donne de crédit aux jeux sur consoles, c'est débiles pourtant, il y a de bons trucs. Je mets ça sur le compte des merdes intégrales que j'ai acheté et mon dégouté, + le côté pratique du PC pour le jeu.
> Sur console on peut difficilement faire autre chose _que jouer pendant qu'on joue_, et chaque interruption de jeu pour lire MSN, répondre à un appel skype, devient vite un dramme pour moi. J'ai peut être tort mais je me sens beaucoup plus libre assis derrière mon bureau à jouer à civ sur un ordi pendant que j'écris / discute avec l'autre...
> Depuis quelques années, devant ma télé, que ce soit pour regarder un film ou jouer à un jeu je me sens complètement prisionnier, je peux pas supporter. C'est bête, pour avoir gouté à OoT, PSOlove et Metal Gear Solid, je sais que je rate beaucoup de choses.



Le 3eme opus n a rien a voir comparé au 1er... L immersion y est pour bcp.


----------



## BioSS (29 Novembre 2008)

Aucun problème Atlante, j'ai rien contre vous personnellement, seulement entendre des gens parler de jeux vidéo alors qu'ils revendent une console au premier jeu qui ne leur plaît pas, ça me dépasse.
D'ailleurs j'ai hier revendu mon lecteur de DVD après avoir loué un film que je n'ai pas aimé. Je me suis dis que de toutes façons, aucun autre film en DVD n'est pour moi. Tu vois un peu le raisonnement ?
Je trouve ça triste que l'industrie soit tirée vers le bas avec l'arrivée de ce nouveau public. Comme le cinéma, comme la musique, il y a longtemps c'était des loisirs d'initiés, mais depuis que ça s'est popularisé, on trouve un tas de daubes commerciales produites en deux semaines, et le pire, c'est que ça se vend à mort. Ce jeu vidéo fast-food "pas prise de tête" fait vraiment un mal terrible à l'industrie, entre ça d'un côté, et le piratage de l'autre, on se retrouve avec une génération de consoles qui pour la première fois va devoir sérieusement se remettre en cause pour évoluer et être rentable.

De mon côté, je ne fais que rétablir la vérité face aux analyses incorrectes comme "il ne reste que le Japon qui produit de bons jeux maintenant" ou "la Wii est la meilleure console si l'on a un PC" ou "les jeux d'aujourd'hui c'est juste de la HD il n'y a aucune évolution". Je peux pas laisser passer de telles énormités, mon orgueil de passionné me le pardonnerait pas. Et d'ailleurs, je pourrais aussi te reprendre sur le fait que tu compare les consoles next-gen comme des sous-PC aux jeux similaires, alors qu'elles offrent des ludothèques totalement différentes. Mais pas pour ce soir, je suis un peu las de devoir casser les idées préconçues.

En revanche oui le débat est intéressant, mais juste, s'il-vous-plaît, si vous vous lancez dans de grandes analyses sur le jeu vidéo, renseignez vous un peu avant sur ce que la presse et les têtes pensantes du marché racontent, vous gagnerez énormément en crédibilité.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (29 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> l ne reste que le Japon maintenant


Où a tu vus cette analyse? Je n'ai jamais formulé ça sous forme d'affirmation ouverte. Et je suis la seule personne à avoir parlé du japon


			
				BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Je pourrais aussi te répondre sur le fait que tu compare les consoles next-gen comme un sous-PC, alors qu'elles offrent des jeux totalement différents. Mais je suis un peu las de devoir casser les idées préconçues.


Dans mes deux derniers messages je te demande d'arreter ces phrases à la con que tu rajoutes après des développement.  Tu peux tout à fait t'en passer et en rester à la première. Je veux juste qu'on prenne conscience  que si G3Finder, moi même, et un nintendo maniac qui viendrait à passer par là venaient à se comporter comme toi, c'est MORT pour le débat.:mouais:



			
				Matt82 a dit:
			
		

> Le 3eme opus n a rien a voir comparé au 1er... L immersion y est pour bcp.


Je l'ai pas essayé du tout en fait, mais c'est une bonne idée pour noël! Je vais probablement aussi m'acheter un jeu 360, ça me manque. Même si je sens que ça va encore me blazé au bout de 5min. Donc j'essairai bien Metroid Prime!
Quelqu'un a essayé le nouveau Zelda sur DS? Je cherche un jeu pour compléter Starfox, j'hesite en Yoshi Island qui m'a laissé un super souvenir sur snes, mario kart, et Zelda!



> Aucun problème Atlante, j'ai rien contre vous personnellement, seulement entendre des gens parler de jeux vidéo alors qu'ils revendent une console au premier jeu qui ne leur plaît pas, ça me dépasse.


 Qui a dit ça? J'ai pas suivi là



			
				BioSS a dit:
			
		

> e mon côté, je ne fais que rétablir la vérité face aux analyses incorrectes comme "il ne reste que le Japon qui produit de bons jeux maintenant" ou "la Wii est la meilleure console si l'on a un PC"


 Et là t'es à côté de la plaque. Je n'ai JAMAIS DIT CA!!!!!!!! Il ne reste que le JAPON c'était UNE QUESTION OUVERTE, PAS UNE ANALYSE UNNIVERSEL! LA WII est la meilleure console j'ai PRECISER POUR MOI et PAS pour le monde entier. Là tu me tue franchement, surtout après les 4 premières pages. Tu es le seul à nous crier des vérités indiscutable, et en plus tu en invente dans mes messages. 
Cite moi les passages dont tu parles, et dis moi en quoi ça correspond à une analyse et à des vérités unniverselles. Je dois dire que j'aurai beaucoup de mal à poursuivre le débat ici plus longtemps si on continue à m'attribuer des propos que je n'ai JAMAIS tenu. Il y a une différence entre MA vérité A MOI: (la wii à côté du PC est la meilleure console) et celle de G3finder. C'est ce que tu sembes incapable de lire et comprendre, c'est dommage pour le débat.. Je te rejoins sur beaucoup comme je l'ai déjà dis, mais pitié aretter de croire que moi aussi quand je post j'établis des lois fondamental de l'univers. Sinon on est mal barré...


----------



## BioSS (29 Novembre 2008)

Il me semble que quand on débat, c'est pas pour dire "moi j'aime ça moi j'aime pas ça", ça n'avance à rien.
Ca sert plutôt à partager la vision "le jeu vidéo est" ou "le jeu vidéo n'est pas", avec des arguments de chaque côté, afin d'essayer d'établir la vision d'ensemble la plus juste.

Quand tu dis "Avoir sa propre vérité ", çane veut rien dire, sinon que tu crois en des choses non ? Ton avis est bien que le jeu sur consoles next-gen n'a aucun intérêt par rapport au jeu PC ? Dire "ce n'est que mon avis", ça sert à rien, il faut s'affirmer ! Ton avis m'intéresse, pourquoi tu penses ça, qu'est-ce qui t'amène à réellement penser ça ? De cette façon on construit un débat. Mais il faut que tu le défendes derrière, si c'est juste pour lancer des avis comme si les débats étaient des dépotoirs, sans rien derrière, ça ne sert à rien, on patine.

Pour ta gouverne :
*Sur le japon :*


> Je n'ai jamais vécu au Japon, attention, mais j'ai souvent l'impression que c'est la caverne d'alibaba du gameplay et des jeux à vrai valeur ajouté. La plupart ne déabarquent jamais ici, les terres des dérives, [...], mais quand l'un d'entre eux se fraie un chemin jusqu'ici, c'est toujours mémorable: Ikaruga, Mr Moskeeto, Animal Crossing...  J'ai toujours l'impression que les sociétés occidentales sont vachement moins exigeant que le marché nippon.



Tu confirmes donc bien que le Japon est la terre où naissent les meilleurs jeux, qu'ils sont tous mémorables, et que nous, occidentaux, somme un mauvais public et de mauvais concepteurs de jeux vidéo. Ok.

*Concernant le parallèle consoles/pc :*


> pour pas mal de blockbuster Ps3 360 il y a un équivalent PC, ces machines deviennent d'avantages des PC hyper sophisté sur le plan jeu qu'on branche à un écran et qu'on joue via un Pad.





> Si on a aucun PC, une PS3 ou 360 s'impose, sinon on passe à côté de beaucoup de chose.


Là tu fais clairement apparaître que PC et consoles sont interchangeables.

*Concernant la décadence actuelle des jeux vidéo :*


> L'industrie patine un peu tu me pardonnera. Il n'y a plus cette rivalité du qui fera le meilleur gameplay, Sonic ou Mario? Le combat s'est totalement déplacé sur la perfection des graphismes, de plus en plus réaliste, détaillé, mais voilà parfois on se demande où ça mène. Tout évolue par saccade, d'abord du au contrainte technique c'était le gameplay qui était privilégié à tel point que pratiquement tout à été fait, ensuite ils ont mit les gaz à fond sur les graphismes


Tu parle bien façon vérité générale là, pas en disant "je pense que" ou "j'ai l'impression que". Et ce n'est pas un problème. C'est ta vision des choses.

Bref tu exposes ton avis, j'expose le mien, on essaye chacun de montrer notre perception de la réalité, il n'y a pas d'affrontement ou autre.
Le truc c'est que j'ai pas vraiment compris ton point de vue, alors que je pense que tu vois tout à fait clair dans mon jeu.
J'aimerais juste que tu clarifies : quand tu joues, tu t'attends à quoi en fin de compte ?


----------



## G3finder (29 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> J'aimerais juste que tu clarifies : quand tu joues, tu t'attends à quoi en fin de compte ?




je réponds comme si la question m'était adressée 

1- quand je joue j'attends un feeling... un truc qui se passe entre le jeu et moi 
à savoir, si pour le moment j'ai été attiré par certains jeux dont FF7 sur psx, chrono trigger sur superfamincon, fable sur xbox... c'est parce que d'entrée je me suis plongé dans le jeu 

je m'explique, les jeux où il faut passer des missions d'entraînement déjà ça me gonfle... j'attends d'un jeu , une entrée en matière immédiate....

j'attends d'un jeu, une progression réelle, une difficulté présente et réglable à souhait, 

j'attends d'une console: le design je m'en tape, je veux des manettes avec des prises en mains rapides (pas des mégas combos comme mortal kombat.... où il faut faire 50fois le tour du pad..)

c'est con mais je dirai que c'est comme la chanson faut que ça passe à l'oreille .... ça peut être du classique, du hard rock, du jazz....... si ça me fait tilt ça accroche .... et ça je pense que tu peux le décortiquer dans tous les sens c'est personnel 

et aujourd'hui, ben des jeux y en a à la toque mais là pas vraiment de feeling 
et mon baromètre de satisfaction, c'est lorsque je commence un jeu et aime m'y replonger règulièrement sans être lassé 

2 - pour la question sur le rapport pc /next gen  ... ce sont deux supports différents et deux manières différentes de jouer 

le premier faut être caler sur un support , l'autre sur un canapé :love:

je serai pro consoles pour des raisons de feignantise et également partisan du pc pour des raisons de diversité d'utilisation 

vient ensuite le coût des jeux plus important sur console que sur pc (sans doute dû au coût plus élevé du pc gamer)

l'ineractivité online plus développée sur pc que sur consoles (même si ça se développe avec un sacré coup) 

si d'autres questions ou que tu souhaites rebondir sur mes propos 

et une dernière chose
*un débat sert à exprimer son opinion à titre informatif ou accusatif argumenté ou non.... c'est l'expression d'un ressenti, d'une opinion, d'une conviction ... chacun débat à sa manière chef et à son degré *

ce qui est intéressant c'est que tu es une personne passionnée mais la passion souvent aveugle la fougue de l'esprit et embrume l'être humain dans ses croyances (c'est de moi et à l'instant)


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (29 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Il me semble que quand on débat, c'est pas pour dire "moi j'aime ça moi j'aime pas ça", ça n'avance à rien.
> Ca sert plutôt à partager la vision "le jeu vidéo est" ou "le jeu vidéo n'est pas", avec des arguments de chaque côté, afin d'essayer d'établir la vision d'ensemble la plus juste.
> 
> Quand tu dis "Avoir sa propre vérité ", çane veut rien dire, sinon que tu crois en des choses non ? Ton avis est bien que le jeu sur consoles next-gen n'a aucun intérêt par rapport au jeu PC ? Dire "ce n'est que mon avis", ça sert à rien, il faut s'affirmer ! Ton avis m'intéresse, pourquoi tu penses ça, qu'est-ce qui t'amène à réellement penser ça ? De cette façon on construit un débat. Mais il faut que tu le défendes derrière, si c'est juste pour lancer des avis comme si les débats étaient des dépotoirs, sans rien derrière, ça ne sert à rien, on patine.
> ...


Ah bon? :mouais:


			
				Atlante a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais vécu au Japon, attention, *mais j'ai souvent l'impression *(,,,)Le jeu est une activité ludique, e*t nous aurions tous tort de *tenter de dire qu'une console est meilleure. (...)
> *C'est mon expérience personnel*, et bien que j'ai plus beaucoup de temps pour jouer dans une année, elle n'est pas débile ou fashion ou tout ce que vous voulez, mais c'est celle qui me correspond


Pour toi c'est parler en vérité générale de dire je pense que, ou j'ai l'impression que? 
Le problème là dedans c'est que je t'explique ma façon personnelle de voir les jeux vidéo, et que tu as le culot de me dire que j'ai tort et que c'est ta vision qui est meilleur. Si je tentais d'établir des vérités générales pour tous le monde, ça passerait, mais là qu'on critique ma façon de voir ce qu'une console m'apporte, non. Dans chaque message, je précise à un moment que j'avance des incertitudes, c'est facile de quoter des morceaux de mes phrases sortie de leur contexte, parce que dans quasiment chaque message je précise que c'est mon ressenti, ou que je ne suis jamais allé au Japon donc ne peut pas juger. (c'est une invitation pour quelqu'un qui a vécut au Japon (comme toi visiblement) à se joindre à la conversation.


			
				Bioss a dit:
			
		

> Le truc c'est que j'ai pas vraiment compris ton point de vue, alors que je pense que tu vois tout à fait clair dans mon jeu.


Mon point de vue est simple: 
J'ai adoré joué sur console, et j'adorerais retrouver certaines des expériences que j'ai connu. Celle là, je ne les retrouverais jamais sur ma Wii qui change complètement l'approche du gameplay, mais d'avantage sur ma 360. Je n'aime pas vraiment la Wii comme console à part entière parce qu'elle perd beaucoup de son intérêt si tu joue tout seul. Pour finir tu te retrouve avec une console que tu branches uniquement quand tes amis viennent et tu joue à des jeux ridiculement simple comme Wii Sport.
De l'autre côté, Sony et Microsoft proposent des consoles classique, surpuissante, qui continue à proposer des titres classiques. Le problème est que ma façon de jouer à evoluer de façon à ce que j'ai actuellement beaucoup plus de mal qu'avant à rentrer dans un jeu console. Si le scenario est un peu plat ou qu'il faut prendre une semaine pour s'habituer au gameplay, je vais probablement renoncer. Pour le marché Japonnais, si j'avance que leur marché des jeux est différent du notre (à remarquer qu'encore une fois je le dis sans être jamais aller au Japon, donc je suis ouvert à toute remarques pertinente de la part de quelqu'un qui vit là bas), c'est parce qu'à chaque fois que je vois un titre différent, raffraichisant arriver ici, c'était à la base des jeux prévue pour le marché nippon et qui n'aurait jamais dû quitter l'archipel. Maintenant si je défend la Wii outre mesure, c'est parce que tu l'as plombe et que j'ai pas envie qu'un amateur de cette console ne veule pas rentrer dans le débat de peur qu'on le casse comme un nintendo maniac 
Enfin, le point que je défend invariablement depuis le début:


			
				Atlante a dit:
			
		

> C'est le handicap de ces machines face à la Wii, pour pas mal de blockbuster Ps3 360 il y a un équivalent PC, ces machines deviennent d'avantages des PC hyper sophisté sur le plan jeu qu'on branche à un écran et qu'on joue via un Pad.
> La Wii de Nintendo n'a pas du tout pris ce chemin là, et si on y regarde bien ce n'est guère étonnant puisque Nintendo est le seul acteur majeur à n'avoir aucun intérêt et aucune présence dans le domaine de l'informatique.
> Microsoft, on ne les présente, ni Sony, avant tout vendeur de laptot et de produit comme ça. Même si leurs sections ordi et console sont clairement séparé, il y a une nette tendance de transférer des compétence et ressources PC aux domaines consoles.
> Chez Nintendo c'est impossible. C'est pour ça qu'ils ont raison de se démarquer en cassant la marché avec une console qui ne peut pas rentrer en comparaison technique direct avec les produits concurrent. Je ne sais pas de quoi sera fait l'avenir, mais je ne pense pas que Nintendo puisse tenir le long terme dan une guerre classique de longueur standard. C'est ce que j'ai essayé de dire dès les premières pages, mais je me suis critiqué et insulté de toute part.





			
				Bioss a dit:
			
		

> quand tu joues, tu t'attends à quoi en fin de compte ?


 Passer un bon moment, vivre une expérience quelle quelle soit, ou bien coopéerer via le online avec des amis. 


			
				Bioss a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que quand on débat, c'est pas pour dire "moi j'aime ça moi j'aime pas ça", ça n'avance à rien.


Entièrement d'accord, sauf quand je décris ma façon de jouer et que je dis ce que les jeux m'apportent à moi, là je te demande de la tolérance parce que c'est pas ton avis qui rentrera en compte, ce sera toujours le miens. Quand j'écris une analyse (comme dans le message que je viens de quoter), je suis d'accord pour me faire démonter; quand je pose des questions ouvertes où j'averti que je n'ai pas assez d'informations pour juger, là je demande à ce qu'on m'explique, mais pas qu'on me remette agressivement à ma place en disant que je dis des conneries. C'est tout.


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Je suis désolé, mais le constat est là : MGS4 est une daube technique.


Non. 


> Pourtant j'ai été un des plus gros fanboys, j'ai les jeux dédicassés par Kojima himself, j'ai créé un site sur le sujet en 2003, mais MGS4, c'est vraiment une horreur. Les scripts avec les ennemis qui "naissent" dans un cul de sac et débarquent dans la rue, au secours ! Les ombres pixelissent dès que la caméra se déplace, on est en 720p 25 fps pas stables (alors qu'au début on parlait de 1080p 60fps),on doit se taper une installation pour chaque chapitre, ce qui est vraiment génial pour montrer un passage à quelqu'un... J'oubliais le online totalement précaire.


   Les ennemies qui spawn, c&#8217;est pas nouveau, et c&#8217;est même très courrant dans un paquet de jeux loin d&#8217;êtres tous japonais. Et j&#8217;avoue que ça ne m&#8217;a pas personnellement gêné car je n&#8217;ai pas passé mes parties à assassiner tout le monde.

  Pour le 720p, je doute même qu&#8217;il soit dans ce mode au vu des photos que l&#8217;on peut prendre dans le jeu toutes en 1024*. 

  Pour les installations, mis à part le premier chapitre qui prend 25 minutes pour être posé, les autres, c&#8217;est l&#8217;affaire d&#8217;une poigner de minutes qui permettent d&#8217;éviter des loadings infernaux comme dans certains jeux 360. Je préfère attendre 5 minutes entre chaque chapitre que me bouffer 20 secondes à chaque chargement. Mais évidemment, ça aurait été mieux sans, mais il n&#8217;y pas mort d&#8217;homme.

  Tu fais le tatillons sur la technique que tu trouves pourris, mais j&#8217;en aurais autant sur des jeux de l&#8217;ouest qui sont considéré comme superbe. Et je ne citerais pas les jeux sous « Unreal Engine » avec leurs personnages huilés comme les cakes que je croise l&#8217;été sur les plages.

  Entre une ombre pixellisé et un gus qui brille, mon choix est vite fait.

  Le Online, pas essayé, MGS, c&#8217;est du solo pour moi.



> Je me demande POURQUOI on peut acheter des munitions par le menu ? C'est ridicule, c'est incroyable comme l'idée est mauvaise, du coup jamais on n'économise, pas besoin. Ramasser des armes en marchant dessus pour gagner des points comme le ferait Mario avec des pièces, en 2008, dans un jeu qui se la raconte autant que Metal Gear, désolé mais la pillule ne passe pas.


   Metal Gear n&#8217;a jamais été un jeu réaliste. Pourquoi es-tu choqué de ramasser des armes en marchant dessus ou en les achetant via un menu alors que depuis des années ils se ballade avec armurerie dans ses poches « magiques ». 



> C'est vraiment la quintessence du game design japonais, qui a essayé d'amener des éléments next-gen, sauf qu'on se retrouve avec une maniabilité qui s'accorde mal à cette caméra mouvante. Non mais dans quel jeu on a trois vues ? FPS / A l'épaule / TPS ? C'est casse totalement l'immersion, et puis pour terminer, si je repense aux instants dans le couloir micro-onde où faut tabasser les boutons pour avancer, façon Track'n'Field, mais HELP, qu'est-ce qui s'est passé, où est Metal Gear ?


   Il te donne le choix, ou est le problème ? De plus, si le jeu se joue comme ça, c&#8217;est bien plus le fait de Ryan Payton qui à fait la démo de Gear Of Wars à Kojima en lui expliquant pourquoi il serait bon de passer par là que de Kojima lui-même.


    Le couloir micro-onde, c&#8217;était une bonne manière de faire souffrir le joueur à l&#8217;image de se que traversait le personnage. Si ça ne ta pas touché, dommage pour toi&#8230;




> C'est quoi ces scènes pas drôles (Johnny le soldat qui fait caca... c'est lourd), ou niaises (Hello je suis Meryl Johnny je t'aime même si j'ai douze balles dans les côtes). C'est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi.


   Johnny comme tu le sais est un personnage récurent et comique de la série toujours en proie à des problèmes gastriques, pour la dernière, pourquoi y échapperait-il ? Pour le reste, bah, Kojima est japonais. Si comme moi tu as fais beaucoup de jeu de cette lointaine contrée, tu n&#8217;aurais peut-être pas été surpris.  



> Et côté scénar, toutes les révélations sont à base de "en fait je survie grâce aux nanomachines", "en fait les nanomachines retardent le virus", "en fait les nanomachines réparent mes plaies dont je suis immortel"...  Ocelot simplement devenu schyzo, bref... MGS4 m'a dégoûté de cette série que je considérais comme la plus aboutie dans le jeu vidéo, et m'a dégoûté du game design japonais, exactement comme Devil May Cry 4, ce jeu PS2 où les portes ne s'ouvrent que lorsqu'on a tué les monstres de l'arène... Misère.


   Là, je crois que tu en as simplement assez des jeux japonais. Ils ont leurs spécificités, que tu sembles avoir du mal à supporter maintenant. Devil May Cry 4 ne m&#8217;a pas posé de problème avec « ses portes ». Pour moi c&#8217;est comme ça qu&#8217;il est, et je n&#8217;ai pas envie qu&#8217;il ressemble à autre chose. Ca fait partie de sont identité. Pour MGS c&#8217;est pareil. 

  Ce sont des jeux japonais tout simplement&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (29 Novembre 2008)

(pour éviter d'écrire un post encore plus long qu'une réaction d'Oomu, j'en ouvre un autre) 


			
				G3finder a dit:
			
		

> je m'explique, les jeux où il faut passer des missions d'entraînement déjà ça me gonfle... j'attends d'un jeu , une entrée en matière immédiate....
> 
> j'attends d'un jeu, une progression réelle, une difficulté présente et réglable à souhait,


Pareil, à ceci près que le facteur liberté m'est quasiment indispensable. (moins dans les FPS).
Mais ce que j'aime dans les jeux consoles, c'est choisir ce que je vais faire en sachant que je ne suis pas obliger de faire cette mission tout de suite, et parfois jouer pour m'amuser sans trop chercher à faire avancer l'histoire.
J'aimais me ballader dans les plaines d'Hyrules dans OoT et aller dans les temples au moment où je le décidais; j'aimais m'amuser dans GTA à chopper 5 étoiles en tuant des gens et essayer de survivre le plus longtemps, et j'adorais m'acheter des équipements dans PSO avant de choisir un group avec lequel aller faire des missions. Ceci dit, je n'ai rien contre suivre une histoire comme dans Metal Gear Solid 1 et 2, si elle en vaut vraiment le coup! Là, je suis ravi de plonger dedans et de suivre les rails du scénario. Mais le fait est que ça, souvent, ça ne vaut pas le coup. Il n'y a pas beaucoup de jeu qui arrive à me faire ressentir quelque chose. Mais MGS Sons of Liberty particulièrement, c'était encore meilleur qu'aller voir un film au cinema. :rose:


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Ceci dit, je n'ai rien contre suivre une histoire comme dans Metal Gear Solid 1 et 2, si elle en vaut vraiment le coup! Là, je suis ravi de plonger dedans et de suivre les rails du scénario. Mais le fait est que ça, souvent, ça ne vaut pas le coup. Il n'y a pas beaucoup de jeu qui arrive à me faire ressentir quelque chose. Mais MGS Sons of Liberty particulièrement, c'était encore meilleur qu'aller voir un film au cinema. :rose:



Tu dois faire MGS3, rien que pour le Boss final et la fin du jeu! Magique! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (29 Novembre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Tu dois faire MGS3, rien que pour le Boss final et la fin du jeu! Magique! :love:


Bonne idée pour les vacances, merci pour le conseil. 
Que vaut MGS4 aussi? J'ai entendu qu'il était sorti il y a quelques temps...


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Bonne idée pour les vacances, merci pour le conseil.
> Que vaut MGS4 aussi? J'ai entendu qu'il était sorti il y a quelques temps...



Bah, pour moi qui ai acheté la PS3 juste pour ce jeu, je te dirais qu'il vaut le coup si tu connais et aimes les autres (Le 3 est aussi important dans ce cas).

Et si tu as joués le 1er à l'époque, ce jeu pourrait te tirer des lames! :love:

C'est surtout un jeu pour les fans même si d'autres peuvent aimer, c'est quand même moins sympa à jouer dans ce cas.

Après, mon petit doigt me dit que BioSS ne va pas être d'accord.


----------



## BioSS (29 Novembre 2008)

MGS4 vaut la peine si t'as fait toute la série, surtout MGS1, sinon, non clairement.

Après ça fait plaisir de retrouver Solid Snake, mais honnêtement, le final n'est pas à la hauteur du monument, on est bien loin de la fin d'un MGS2 ou d'un MGS3. En tout cas, fais-toi d'abord MGS3 qui est une grosse tuerie, et MGS4 à la rigueur si t'es prêt à voir la série se clôturer de façon décevante.

G2LOQ :
Avant ça passait parce que tous les jeux étaient comme ça, et que c'était de pair avec la réalisation. Aujourd'hui on a atteint une qualité visuelle qui n'est que rarement égalée dans les autres domaines du jeu. Solid Snake est modélisé de façon magnifique, mais ses animations genre la roulade qui n'ont pas changé depuis MGS2, ça fait très tâche. Depuis on a quand même joué à d'autres jeux autrement plus immersifs et marquants. Quand t'as touché à Crysis, que tu vois la main du mec prendre les armes, l'environnement qui se détruit, Far Cry 2 avec les armes qui s'enrayent et la gestion du feu et du vent, à côté MGS4 limite de donne envie de pleurer tellement t'es limité en interaction avec le décor.

*Petit listing des trucs atroces (SPOILERS) :*
&#8226; Le background des boss développés par Drebin à leur mort... Il est loin le temps de Sniper Wolf qui te perçait le c&#339;ur.
&#8226; Le combat avec le Ray qui est illogique, puisque Ray est conçu pour abattre Rex, et il est très brouillon...
&#8226; Raiden qui meurt et se sacrifie vingt fois dans une surenchère de scène à la Naruto
&#8226; Otacon la pleureuse
&#8226; La petite surdouée qui te pond LE virus qui va détruire ce qui régit la planète entière
&#8226; Les nanomachines qui servent à résoudre tous les trous scénaristiques
&#8226; Des scènes complètement ridicule comme la course poursuite dans la ville, mais où sont les flics et les civils ?
&#8226; La scène de filature, le mec qui siffle alors qu'il essaie de passer incognito, et qui se mange deux fois un sceau par-terre...
&#8226; Le virus avec la vidéo de Naomi qui apparaît à la fin, comme si elle avait que ça à faire
&#8226; Dans les deux premiers chapitres, les scènes nazes de guerre où finalement on peut s'allier qu'avec une seule faction, et les fausses explosions sur le terrain qui font pas mal, juste pour donner de l'ambiance.
&#8226; Les respawns HORRIBLES des ennemis et des alliés de nulle part façon Call of Duty IV, genre pendant les scènes de guerre et surtout quand on arrive dans la maison avant Naomi dans le chapitre II.
&#8226; La scène où l'on suit les traces de Naomi, qui ferait honte à MGS3
&#8226; Le robot d'Otacon sensé te suivre partout, mais comment il fait ? ridicule...
&#8226; Les animations des alliés, on se croirait à la Gay Pride
&#8226; Les munitions illimitées, qui détruisent toute envie d'économiser ses balles
&#8226; Les textures nazes de tout le décor
&#8226; Les ombres très très aliasées, c'est le pire jeu que je connaisse à ce niveau là.
&#8226; Les installations trop chiantes pour rapidement rejouer une scène.
&#8226; Les trois caméras, alors que finalement aucune d'entre elle n'est vraiment aboutie comparé à un jeu spécialisé.
&#8226; Il y a beaucoup moins d'easter eggs qu'à l'époque, de scènes cachées et de façon de tuer les boss. Le seul boss qui offre la liberté d'expérimentation des précédents MGS, c'est the Beast dans la neige.
&#8226; Snake qui n'est vraiment, vraiment, vraiment plus le Snake qu'on connaissait.
&#8226; Cette fin en carton avec Big Boss et Zero, accompagné d'une branlette philosophique insupportable genre "oui tu vois 0 ça symbolise le commencement".
&#8226; Ocelot qui fait totalement pitié et qui détruit le personnage mythique créé dans MGS3, comme la scène il fait "Bang Bang" sur le bateau, celle où il se bat à mains nues en reprenant sa vie, tout ça pour apprendre à la fin que son bras ne le possédait pas mais juste qu'il était schyzo ? .. ok
&#8226; L'histoire entre Meryl et Johnny... Mon dieu, j'ai cru que j'allais jeter le Blu-ray, la scène où ils dansent en rond pour se marier sur la piste d'atterissage, mais sérieux QUOI ! Kojima au secours !
&#8226; Johnny qui fait caca, autant dans les précédents opus c'était un petit clin d'&#339;il discret, là c'est quand même plusieurs scènes de plusieurs minutes, et où ça fait pleinement parti de l'histoire.
&#8226; Snake qui apprend le CQC à 45 ans alors qu'il a toujours été contre. Tout ça pour suivre les avancées du gameplay de MGS3.

*Finalement que reste-il de bien traité ?*
&#8226; Naomi, avec son visage touchant et son regard qui fait plus vrai que nature.
&#8226; La déchéance de Snake, ses brûlures, son combat désespéré.
&#8226; Meryl fidèle à son esprit d'antan
&#8226; Le retour à Shadow Moses qui est extrêmement bien vu et bien traité.
&#8226; La mise en scène des cinématiques, inégalée dans aucun jeu.
&#8226; La bande son vraiment excellente
&#8226; La modélisation des personnages franchement incroyable.

Voilà, MGS4, c'est quand même une énorme liste de trucs qui me sortent par les orbites, surtout par rapport aux promesses mensongères de Kojima et par rapport au fait que ce soit le dernier opus, et que clairement, le jeu n'est pas digne de ces prédécesseurs en matière de scénar. Il n'y a aucun nouveau "n&#339;ud" dans l'intrigue, on ne fait que résoudre ce qui a été aperçu dans les jeux précédents, avec des explications franchement faciles.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (29 Novembre 2008)

Bioss, ne m'en veut pas j'ai lus tes spoilers. (merci d'avoir prit la peine d'avertir. ) 



			
				Atlante a dit:
			
		

> Après ça fait plaisir de retrouver Solid Snake, mais honnêtement, le final n'est pas à la hauteur du monument, on est bien loin de la fin d'un MGS2 ou d'un MGS3. En tout cas, fais-toi d'abord MGS3 qui est une grosse tuerie, et MGS4 à la rigueur si t'es prêt à voir la série se clôturer de façon décevante.


Mais au fond, tu ne souffrirais pas du même problème que moi? L'incapacité de retourner vers certains schémas de jeux traditionnel après en avoir gouter d'autres que tu trouves infiniment plus évolué? Personnellement, depuis que je joue à des jeux PC, je ne regarde plus les FPS console de la même façon. Je crois que je peux donc tout à fait comprendre que tu critiques des jeux jap peu évolué maintenant que des jeux HD type Crisis sont sortit. C'est pénible, j'ai la sensation que chaque nouvelle expérience vidéo-ludique déblaie les vieilles, même si ils étaient incroyablement plus fun parfois. 



			
				G2loq a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu as joués le 1er à l'époque, ce jeu pourrait te tirer des lames!


 Il est sorti sur xbox 360?


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Avant ça passait parce que tous les jeux étaient comme ça, et que c'était de pair avec la réalisation. Aujourd'hui on a atteint une qualité visuelle qui n'est que rarement égalée dans les autres domaines du jeu. Solid Snake est modélisé de façon magnifique, mais ses animations genre la roulade qui n'ont pas changé depuis MGS2, ça fait très tâche. Depuis on a quand même joué à d'autres jeux autrement plus immersifs et marquants. Quand t'as touché à Crysis, que tu vois la main du mec prendre les armes, l'environnement qui se détruit, Far Cry 2 avec les armes qui s'enrayent et la gestion du feu et du vent, à côté MGS4 limite de donne envie de pleurer tellement t'es limité en interaction avec le décor.



*Petit listing des trucs atroces (SPOILERS) :*


>  Le background des boss développés par Drebin à leur mort... Il est loin le temps de Sniper Wolf qui te perçait le cur.


   Entièrement daccord avoir toi. Cest vraiment bâclé, passablement ennuyeux et complètement inutile dans la configuration de MGS4. 



>  Le combat avec le Ray qui est illogique, puisque Ray est conçu pour abattre Rex, et il est très brouillon...


   Très brouillon certes, sûrement un peu illogique mais tellement culte !



>  Raiden qui meurt et se sacrifie vingt fois dans une surenchère de scène à la Naruto


   Faut dire quavec ce que le personnage avait prit après la sortie de MGS2, il a tout fait pour le rendre plus attachant et « classe ». Il doit faire mouche auprès des jeunes japonaises. 


>  Otacon la pleureuse


   Cest Otacon, un cur à fleur de peau qui a vite fait de senticher des femmes quil croise. (Et qui fini immanquablement pas leur mort Je comprends que ça le perturbe un peu quand même. )


>  La petite surdouée qui te pond LE virus qui va détruire ce qui régit la planète entière


   Pas touche ! Cest un personnage génial ! 



>  Les nanomachines qui servent à résoudre tous les trous scénaristiques


       Bah, elles étaient le fondement du premier épisode des MGS, donc



>  Des scènes complètement ridicule comme la course poursuite dans la ville, mais où sont les flics et les civils ?


   Et le couvre feu ? Ta mémoire te joue des tours alors que cest bien expliqué au début du chapitre.


>  La scène de filature, le mec qui siffle alors qu'il essaie de passer incognito, et qui se mange deux fois un sceau par-terre...


   Une astuce de gameplay, certes pas réaliste mais pratique.



>  Le virus avec la vidéo de Naomi qui apparaît à la fin, comme si elle avait que ça à faire


   Si elle en avait envie. 



>  Dans les deux premiers chapitres, les scènes nazes de guerre où finalement on peut s'allier qu'avec une seule faction, et les fausses explosions sur le terrain qui font pas mal, juste pour donner de l'ambiance.


   Dans mes souvenirs, quand ça me pétait dans la gueule, je le sentais



>  Les respawns HORRIBLES des ennemis et des alliés de nulle part façon Call of Duty IV, genre pendant les scènes de guerre et surtout quand on arrive dans la maison avant Naomi dans le chapitre II.


Ca, le respawn, c'est pas une belle habitude dans les jeux...


>  La scène où l'on suit les traces de Naomi, qui ferait honte à MGS3


   Le sous-tif, le magnétophone avec le sniper qui tattend, plein de petite chose à découvrir comme le crop circle qui fais résonner une voix du passé (remember MGS2) etc.
    Cest vraiment une zone ou il y a moyen de vraiment samuser avec le système.



>  Le robot d'Otacon sensé te suivre partout, mais comment il fait ? ridicule...


 [FONT=&quot]Il est performant ![/FONT] 


>  Les animations des alliés, on se croirait à la Gay Pride


   Jai pas perçu ce coté gay moi mais bon 



>  Les munitions illimitées, qui détruisent toute envie d'économiser ses balles


   Le choix. Tu peux jouer sans tuer personne ! Mais bon en occident, on aime ça, donc le jeu te permet de jouer bourrin mais ce nest aucunement une obligation. (Surtout pour avoir le rang : Big Boss)


>  Les textures nazes de tout le décor


Faux.


>  Les ombres très très aliasées, c'est le pire jeu que je connaisse à ce niveau là.


   Toi tu nas pas vu les ombres de la jungle de Devil May Cry 4.


>  Les installations trop chiantes pour rapidement rejouer une scène.


I agree


>  Les trois caméras, alors que finalement aucune d'entre elle n'est vraiment aboutie comparé à un jeu spécialisé.


   Personnellement, je nai pas eu de soucis avec.



>  Il y a beaucoup moins d'easter eggs qu'à l'époque, de scènes cachées et de façon de tuer les boss. Le seul boss qui offre la liberté d'expérimentation des précédents MGS, c'est the Beast dans la neige.


   Je me suis beaucoup amuser à tourner en bourrique Laughing Octopus pour ma part.
    Les easter eggs, il y en a quand même un paquet.


>  Snake qui n'est vraiment, vraiment, vraiment plus le Snake qu'on connaissait.


   Je me demande en quoi ? Il est juste le soldat fatigué de lutter quil était dans MGS1.



>  Cette fin en carton avec Big Boss et Zero, accompagné d'une branlette philosophique insupportable genre "oui tu vois 0 ça symbolise le commencement".


 Pourtant _"This is good... Isn't it?"_


>  Ocelot qui fait totalement pitié et qui détruit le personnage mythique créé dans MGS3, comme la scène il fait "Bang Bang" sur le bateau, celle où il se bat à mains nues en reprenant sa vie, tout ça pour apprendre à la fin que son bras ne le possédait pas mais juste qu'il était schyzo ? .. ok


   Ocelot est joueur, le « Bang Bang » lui  corresponds assez bien je trouve.  
  Dailleurs, le « personnage mythique » dMGS3 se fait souvent P0wner par sa propre « connerie ».
    Quand au combat ou « il reprend » de la vie, cest juste que tu annihiles   [FONT=&quot]symboliquement [/FONT] tous les Ocelot du présent jusquau passé pour repartir « de zero » "_You're pretty good_".



>  L'histoire entre Meryl et Johnny... Mon dieu, j'ai cru que j'allais jeter le Blu-ray, la scène où ils dansent en rond pour se marier sur la piste d'atterissage, mais sérieux QUOI ! Kojima au secours !


   Il devait être dans une période un peu fleur bleue. :rateau:




>  Johnny qui fait caca, autant dans les précédents opus c'était un petit clin d'il discret, là c'est quand même plusieurs scènes de plusieurs minutes, et où ça fait pleinement parti de l'histoire.


 Cest un japonais, et on sait bien que ça les amuse. 
 (Dautant quil a une réponse à ce phénomène qui touche ce pauvre Akiba.)


>  Snake qui apprend le CQC à 45 ans alors qu'il a toujours été contre. Tout ça pour suivre les avancées du gameplay de MGS3.


Sans doute. 


> *Finalement que reste-il de bien traité ?*
>  Naomi, avec son visage touchant et son regard qui fait plus vrai que nature.
>  La déchéance de Snake, ses brûlures, son combat désespéré.
>  Meryl fidèle à son esprit d'antan
> ...


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Il est sorti sur xbox 360?



Non, et c'est visiblement pas prévu (pas même sur PC d'ailleurs).

_Message subliminal : Fais MGS3, fait le !_


----------



## BioSS (29 Novembre 2008)

Oui donc pour 75% de ce que je raconte tu es d'accord... Et pour les textures t'es de mauvaise
foi, elles sont vraiment mauvaises, TOUT le monde le reconnait, tu joues en HD ou en SD ?
T'as adoré parce que c'est MGS, moi aussi quand je l'ai fais je bavais et j'ai versé une larme
à l'arrivée à Shadow Moses avec la musique d'origine...

Mais techniquement et scénaristiquement, il y a des choix vraiment mauvais, surtout quand on sait qu'il s'agit de l'un des plus gros budgets jamais débloqué pour un jeu vidéo. Et si tu veux un jeu occidental qui met techniquement MGS4 à terre à tous les niveaux, suffit de mater Uncharted, qui est pourtant sorti six mois plus tôt.















Ca défonce même les faux screens de MGS4 avec antialiasing














Comme tu peux le voir, Uncharted lui, a de vraies textures, lui il a un vrai moteur d'éclairage sans pixellisation, lui il n'a aucune installation tout se fait en streaming, il n'y a pas de découpages de zones qui donne l'impression de jouer à des niveaux, Uncharted se fait d'une traite. Précisons également qu'il est à 30 images par seconde sans jamais aucune chute de framerate. Ca c'est techniquement.

Au niveau des choix de game design, dans Uncharted, t'as que deux armes à la fois, une dans ton dos et une dans les mains, tu dois te baisser pour les ramasser (ce qui te ralentit). Ce qui t'oblige aussi à faire des choix cruciaux des armes à emporter. Shotgun ou Ak ? Lance grenade ou Sniper ? Pour les soins, le fait de ne pas devoir passer par un menu pour se soigner apporte une grande fluidité à laction, il faut juste réussir à trouver une planque à couvert  pour une trentaine de secondes pour pouvoir retourner à l'assaut. Et le jeu est dur, nettement plus dur que Metal Gear, car les ennemis sont bien plus vifs d'esprit : Ils cherchent à te débusquer, t'encercler, se planquent, sont tout le temps en mouvement, ce qui fait qu'on ne peut pas aligner le viseur au coin d'un mur et attendre que l'ennemi sorte sa tête. A chaque fois qu'il sortira pour tirer, il réagira différemment. Tout ça rend le jeu vivant, immersif, avec des prises de choix très rapides. Metal Gear avait pour lui de laisser une grande part à l'expérimentation, et tout ce côté "qu'est-ce que ça fait si j'utilise ça sur un soldat" a disparu dans MGS4...


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Metal Gear avait pour lui de laisser une grande part à l'expérimentation, et tout ce côté "qu'est-ce que ça fait si j'utilise ça sur un soldat" a disparu dans MGS4...



Uncharted à la classe c'est sur! 

   Je sais pas si tu as fais quelques essais, mais sur MGS4 tu as des munitions à émotions, différentes armes marrantes (Tu as essayer les poupées sur les soldats ? ) et plein de moyen pour jouer avec eux (le rex d&#8217;Otacon par exemple). Il est bien plus complet qui ne le semble au premier abord.

  Sinon, tu trouves ces textures moyennes ?

Edit: Je joue en HD.
















Elles sont pas toutes réussis, mais elle ne sont pas toutes pourries.


----------



## BioSS (29 Novembre 2008)

Yes, le chapitre 2 c'est le plus beau, mais tu triches : là il y a anti-aliasing plus depth of field qu'il n'y a pas dans le jeu. Enfin oui certains passages sont beaux, mais dans l'ensemble, c'est un cran en-dessous de ce qui se fait chez la concurrence. Ah, et la première texture est franchement laide, précise mais laide, on dirait qu'un troupeau d'escargot est passé par là, laissant le mur dégoulinant de bave. Les shaders sont un peu "abusés", à moins que ce soit à proximité de l'eau (comme les roches ou les vêtements mouillés dans Uncharted).

Si t'es chaud pour un Metal Gear online ou autre : mon PSN ID : BioSS


----------



## Charly777 (29 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Aucun problème Atlante, j'ai rien contre vous personnellement, seulement entendre des gens parler de jeux vidéo alors qu'ils revendent une console au premier jeu qui ne leur plaît pas, ça me dépasse.



BioSS, dis moi que tu ne ferais pas la même chose de la Wii après avoir testé un de ses jeux que tu décries tant ?

Nous sommes au moins 2 à penser que ton débat et relativement fermé et obtus, tu nous demandes de comprendre certains point que l'on a du mal à percevoir chez toi... :rateau: pourtant je suis persuadé que tu n'es ni tout blanc ni tout noir. 

Je ne fais en rien avancé le débat, en ce sens pardonnez moi. Je retourne à mon Sonic premier du nom sur ma Wii... si quelqu'un essaie celui qui vient de sortir je suis preneur du test...


----------



## BioSS (29 Novembre 2008)

Dommage pour toi.
Si je compte à peu près, j'ai du passé environ 80 heures sur la Wii. Si tu crois que j'ai pu sortir une analyse de la Wiimote comme je l'ai fais quelque pages avant, en y ayant joué qu'en une soirée ou deux, c'est que t'es sacrément naïf.

Parmi ma to-do-list de jeux Wii, j'ai joué à Red Steel, aux lapins crétins, à Wii Sports, à Wii Play, à Zelda, à Metroid Prime, à Resident Evil 4 Wii Edition, à Mariokart, à Warioware, et surtout à Smash Bros. J'ai remarqué une chose, presque tous les "classiques" de Nintendo se jouent mieux au pad, et que si ces jeux avaient été faits sur Gamecube, d'une ils auraient été graphiquement identiques, et de deux, seuls les Lapins crétins, Wii Play et Wii Sports auraient perdu en intérêt. Je persiste à croire que la Wiimote aurait dû sortir comme accessoire pour la Gamecube, ça aurait fait économiser bien des sous aux joueurs. Ce n'est pas le wifi et la wiimote qui justifient 150&#8364; de différence entre une Gamecube et une Wii technologiquement identiques, surtout quand à côté on a Xbox 360 avec un processeur trois c&#339;urs, un disque dur, et une vraie carte graphique, pour moins cher qu'une Wii.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (29 Novembre 2008)

Là je suis à moitié d'accord avec toi Bioss. Pour le décompte des heures par contre, j'ai du passer 4-5 heures tout seul sur des jeux solos, et environ 20-25h de multijoueurs. (c'est peu, mais ça démontre que cette console a d'avantage un intérêt avec des amis que seul, et c'est plus difficile d'aligner les heures en groupes.)
Sans la Wiimote je ne sais pas si j'aurais été aussi vite démotivé par le nouveau Zelda. A y réfléchir j'aurais du le prendre sur Gamecube. Quand je rentre chez moi cette hiver, je vais probablement retenté le coup au pad. Je suis peut être pas très doué, mais j'ai bien passé 4 heures sans réussir à pêcher le premier poisson dans le tutoriel de pêche, et la seule fois où j'ai réussit à le prendre, je suis rentré dans la maison de la vendeuse qui m'avait parlé de la mission. Le chargement m'a fait perdre le poisson.:rateau:
Bref dans des cas pareils où mon incapacité à avancé dans l'aventure me bloque à ce point, je ne sais pas si je suis un joueur ultra perséverant d'avoir tenter jusqu'au dégout de pêcher cette foutue truite, ou bien si je renonce à la première difficulté.
Simplement ce n'est pas avec ce genre d'expérience que la Wii m'a convaincu. Autant à plusieurs, sur des jeux de sports où de mini-jeux, c'est génial, mais c'est assurément pas ce que je cherchais. Ceci dit, Nintendo garde le mérite de l'innovation. 
Mais oui, le Wii mote je l'aurai préféré comme accessoire. Ceci dit, si tu met le wiimote en accessoire, quel argument de vente reste t'il à la wii? Ca devient juste une gamecube blanche.
Par contre l'idée de Nintendo a complètement séduit le public, et j'arrive à comprendre pourquoi, moi même je suis fan dans les mini-jeux et les jeux orienté à fond vers le fun. (comme Sonic par exemple )
Mais je pense que le wiimote doit pouvoir rendre un bonne effet sur Metroid Prime!


Bon bon, sinon j'ai acheté cette aprem le dernier Zelda + Yoshi's island sur DS. (j'adorais le premier sur snes)


----------



## G3finder (30 Novembre 2008)

et voilà 

http://www.finaland.com/?rub=site&page=news&id=1604


chrono trigger, tu es enfin là !!!!!!!! :love:

en voilà un vrai jeu 

http://www.roleplayinggame.fr/Chrono_Trigger_Video_6_Gameplay_1

http://www.roleplayinggame.fr/Chrono_Trigger_Video_8_Trailer_de_Chrono_Trigger_Resurrection


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (30 Novembre 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> et voilà
> 
> http://www.finaland.com/?rub=site&page=news&id=1604
> 
> ...


Ah tu tombes bien, j'hésitais à acheter FF III ou IV sur Ds, tu connais? Sinon quelqu'un à un avis?


----------



## BioSS (30 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Je suis peut être pas très doué, mais j'ai bien passé 4 heures sans réussir à pêcher le premier poisson dans le tutoriel de pêche, et la seule fois où j'ai réussit à le prendre, je suis rentré dans la maison de la vendeuse qui m'avait parlé de la mission. Le chargement m'a fait perdre le poisson.:rateau:



4 heures ? C'est une blague ? 




Atlante a dit:


> Mais oui, le Wii mote je l'aurai préféré comme accessoire. Ceci dit, si tu met le wiimote en accessoire, quel argument de vente reste t'il à la wii? Ca devient juste une gamecube blanche.



Justement, tu viens de mettre de toucher du doigt l'arnaque que constitue la Wii... Il s'agit de la même chose que nous avons depuis ... 2001... avec la Gamecube. Rappelons que ce que Nintendo a prétentieusement appelé la "révolution" n'est qu'une foutue manette imprécise et inadaptée à 50% des jeux. Tout le discours marketing est organisé autour de ce hardware dépassé : "ce qui compte c'est pas les graphismes, c'est le gameplay". Comme si l'un était incompatible à l'autre, comme si c'était des vases communiquants... Du grand n'importe quoi.

Et pourtant, ce matos de 2001, nous le payons plus cher qu'une Xbox 360, il faut le rappeler, même si je ne cautionne pas cette console pour d'autres raisons. Ce matos, nous le payons plus cher pour jouer à jeux qui à 95% d'entre eux sont moins recherchés et nettement plus moches. Quand on voit que l'étalon graphique de la Wii c'est Resident Evil 4 et Okami, des jeux Gamecube de plusieurs annés en SD patchés pour la wiimote, c'est quand même très, très, très triste pour Nintendo, la même entreprise qui à l'époque de la N64, prouvait qu'on pouvait révolutionner graphismes ET gameplay, avec d'un côté la 3D et de l'autre le joystick analogique. Aujourd'hui, entendre Nintendo clamer que les graphismes Gamecube suffisent alors qu'ils ne sont même pas atteints sur Wii, et affirmer que la Wiimote est un outil révolutionnaire pour le jeu alors qu'il est l'un des instruments de contrôle les plus imprécis et les plus limités jamais sortis, ça verse carrément dans le pathos.

Bon j'arrête ça me rend triste de parler de Nintendo, trop de nostalgie.


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Yes, le chapitre 2 c'est le plus beau, mais tu triches : là il y a anti-aliasing plus depth of field qu'il n'y a pas dans le jeu.


_This is no trick. IT IS TRUE POWER. You don't believe me?_

   Cest bien des photos du jeu prises avec lappareil photo que tu peux trouver lors des briefings (Dailleurs, si te ne le récupère pas avant un certain chapitre, il y a un sympathique « ester egg »  )



> Enfin oui certains passages sont beaux, mais dans l'ensemble, c'est un cran en-dessous de ce qui se fait chez la concurrence. Ah, et la première texture est franchement laide, précise mais laide, on dirait qu'un troupeau d'escargot est passé par là, laissant le mur dégoulinant de bave. Les shaders sont un peu "abusés", à moins que ce soit à proximité de l'eau (comme les roches ou les vêtements mouillés dans Uncharted).
> 
> Si t'es chaud pour un Metal Gear online ou autre : mon PSN ID : BioSS



   Comme je lai dis plus tôt, MGS cest un jeu solo pour moi, donc tu ne me verras pas sur MGSOnline.

  Mais ça sera un plaisir de jouer avec toi sur dautres titres.   (Je vais tajouter à ma liste damis.  )







Atlante a dit:


> Ah tu tombes bien, j'hésitais à acheter FF III ou IV sur Ds, tu connais? Sinon quelqu'un à un avis?



Final Fantasy IV. Meilleur sur tous les points.


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Quand on voit que l'étalon graphique de la Wii c'est Resident Evil 4 et Okami, des jeux Gamecube de plusieurs annés en SD patchés pour la wiimote



   Alors, là, je m&#8217;insurge ! Okami est un jeu Playstation 2 pas GameCube.

  (Et une mauvaise version en plus. Moins jouable, couleurs criardes très éloigné des tons délavés de la version originale, suppression du générique et des crédits japonais de Clover. Sans oublier le watermark IGN sur la jaquette US&#8230; La seul chose qui le sauve, c&#8217;est le 16*9 en 480p&#8230


    Après, je te suis complètement pour ce qui est du Wii.

  Le GameCube vaincra ! (C&#8217;est un peu déjà le cas vu le nombre de jeu Wii qui se joue avec ce bon vieux pad.  )



G3finder a dit:


> et voilà
> 
> http://www.finaland.com/?rub=site&page=news&id=1604
> 
> ...



Un des tous meilleurs jeux de la SNES! :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Novembre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Final Fantasy IV. Meilleur sur tous les points.



Par contre il est dur comme une barre de fer.


----------



## G3finder (30 Novembre 2008)

je pencherai plutôt pour le III que le IV .... même si le IV est meilleur sur beaucoup de points 

mais le chrono trigger.... je crois que je vais sauter le pas pour la DS lite !!!

par contre, quelqu'un a testé le ffvii crysis core sur psp ??? 

j'attends vraiment un gros FF sur console next gen mais les derniers épisodes ne m'ont pas donné envie de franchir le pas .... tandis que les consoles portables ont tout compris en revenant sur des titres old school :love:

la ds est pour le moment la mieux dotée en ff alors que suqare enix avait développé sur ps 
allez chercher l'intrus

BioSS, je ne sais pas si tu as connu la série des ff ou que tu t'y es replongé via émulateur  mais je peux te promettre, que le gameplay est là, le scénario, la difficulté .... ça me rappelle les premiers zelda sur gameboy où je pensais que quand j'étais bloqué et que les potes y arrivaient, je leur demandais si ils n'avaient pas des consoles spéciales :hein:

alors je te laisse 10.000fois tes jeux et tes screenshot mais je peux te promettre que si tu ne t'es pas replongé aux titres old school c'est un peu comme si il te manquait ton alim secteur pour brancher ta console :love: à savoir son âme


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Novembre 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> je pencherai plutôt pour le III que le IV .... même si le IV est meilleur sur beaucoup de points



   Il est quand même salement rétrograde et limité en comparaison de FF IV. Et ce nest même pas la peine de parler du scénario qui se fait piller par celui du IV. 



Mais Mobyduck a raison, il est un peu dur. Enfin, il faut surtout beaucoup pexer.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (30 Novembre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Il est quand même salement rétrograde et limité en comparaison de FF IV. Et ce nest même pas la peine de parler du scénario qui se fait piller par celui du IV.
> 
> 
> 
> Mais Mobyduck a raison, il est un peu dur. Enfin, il faut surtout beaucoup pexer.


Dur comment? Ca reste faisable pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas réussi à pêcher le poisson dans le tutorial de zelda? 
Haha je blague, j'irais voir demain lequel des deux je trouve.


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Dur comment? Ca reste faisable pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas réussi à pêcher le poisson dans le tutorial de zelda?
> Haha je blague, j'irais voir demain lequel des deux je trouve.



   Bah, tu vas devoir pexer quand même si tu veux survivre. 

Sinon, je te conseillerais de faire le jeu avec une soluce pour le pas rater bêtement des trucs comme "Omnicast" qui est très utile vers la fin (On peut faire sans, mais cest moins facile).

  Et puis, le dernier donjon, est lourd avec ses monstres HL qui te ratatinent la face.  :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Novembre 2008)

Durant la dernière partie du donjon final je fuyais systématiquement les combats tellement ils étaient chiants à flinguer, c'est dire.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

Et les musiques des anciens jeux, elles avaient de la gueule au moins ! Qui ne regrette pas la magnifique B.O de Mario Bross. 1 ?


----------



## BioSS (30 Novembre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Alors, là, je minsurge ! Okami est un jeu Playstation 2 pas GameCube.



Oh le con, en plus je me le suis fait sur PS2... Je devais manquer de sommeil :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Novembre 2008)

Charlub a dit:


> Et les musiques des anciens jeux, elles avaient de la gueule au moins ! Qui ne regrette pas la magnifique B.O de Mario Bross. 1 ?


    Un fan de Bontempi ?  



BioSS a dit:


> Oh le con, en plus je me le suis fait sur PS2... Je devais manquer de sommeil :love:



   Tu es pardonné vu que tu es un des rares joueurs à avoir eu le bon gout de joué ce titre magique.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (30 Novembre 2008)

Je l'ai vue tourner sur Wii (okami), vous savez si cette version vaut le coup?
J'ai aussi une PS2 mais j'aimerai quand même rentabiliser un minimum l'achat de ma wii.:rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Novembre 2008)

Non, clairement pas (cf. le post de G2LOQ de la page précédente). Ce jeu DOIT être joué sur PS2.


----------



## imacg5mortel (30 Novembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Nintendo en serait réduit à faire des portables... Heureusement qu ils vendent des Wii aux maisons de retraite...
> Après les échecs de la N64 et de la GC, si la Wii avait fait flop, je pense sérieusement que Nintendo serait mal.



Je ne pense pas que c'est le cas.
Sur N64 et NGC, le hardware a relativement mal marché mais Nintendo, editeur de jeux en force sur ces consoles là, vendait des millions de chaque titre qu'ils proposait.
Sur Wii, Nintendo vends toujours autant de jeux voir plus, mais vends aussi plus de consoles.

C'est pas comme si Nintendo allait être ruiné avant la wii, loin de là (et sans parler de GameBoy).


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (30 Novembre 2008)

Non j'imagine tout à fait ce segment de l'entreprise s'effondrer, ne serait ce que le temps d'une génération. Ou bien étirer la durée de vie d'une console de 3-4 ans. On pourrait penser qu'ils ont envisagé l'idée, en tout cas la Wii est un aveux d'impuissance technique de Nintendo, face à Sony et Microsoft. J'ai du mal à concevoir qu'ils aient pu volontairement refuser de sortir une console plus puissante que ça pour "favoriser le gameplay", même si je ne comprend pas non plus ce qui aurait pu les empêcher de monter en cadence, puisqu'ils s'approvisionnent au même endroit que la concurrence.

D'ailleur est ce que les logiciels de programmation des jeux ont été revu entre la Gamecube et la Wii, ou si sont ils simplement les mêmes adaptés à la nouvelle jouabilité?

En tout cas, quoiqu'on en dise, c'était une stratégie payante!


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Décembre 2008)

Tu fais erreur de nouveau. Il faut savoir que Nintendo avait deux projets de console développés en parallèles, la Wii et une autre "classique", et c'est le succès fulgurant de la DS qui a fait pencher la balance du côté de la Wii (tout ça a été dit par Satoru Iwata le PDG de la boite). La petite portable lui a prouvée qu'en visant le tout venant on peut toucher le pactole. Si on ajoute à ça le marché des gamers trop limité pour trois concurrents et un Nintendo n'ayant jamais vraiment réussi à changer son image auprès d'eux, logique qu'il revoit sa politique en profondeur. Et le sous-dimensionnement des performances de la machine en découle; quitte à faire une console singulière autant réduire au maximum les risques en cas de fiasco, et l'architecture de la GC était idéale pour l'expérimentation puisque peu coûteuse et maîtrisée depuis longtemps, mais en cas de succès...alors là c'est byzance.

Pour Nintendo le discours axé sur le gameplay n'est qu'une démarche marketing pour vendre sa console, au même titre que peut l'être le blu-ray, la HD etc. pour ses concurrents, faut pas trop y prêter attention.


----------



## iota (1 Décembre 2008)

Salut.



Atlante a dit:


> On pourrait penser qu'ils ont envisagé l'idée, en tout cas la Wii est un aveux d'impuissance technique de Nintendo, face à Sony et Microsoft. J'ai du mal à concevoir qu'ils aient pu volontairement refuser de sortir une console plus puissante que ça pour "favoriser le gameplay", même si je ne comprend pas non plus ce qui aurait pu les empêcher de monter en cadence, puisqu'ils s'approvisionnent au même endroit que la concurrence.


Il y a un facteur particulier à prendre en compte dans la démarche de Nintendo par rapport à la concurence (sans jugement de valeur, je n'affirme pas que la stratégie de l'un ou l'autre est la meilleure).
Nintendo refuse de vendre ses consoles à perte (comme le fait la concurrence). La première console vendue doit-être rentable.
Quand tu vois le prix de la PS3 à sa sortie (vendue à perte je le rappelle), comment Nintendo pourrait sortir une console aussi puissante à un prix raisonnable sans vendre à perte ?

@+
iota


----------



## Charly777 (1 Décembre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Nintendo refuse de vendre ses consoles à perte (comme le fait la concurrence). La première console vendue doit-être rentable.
> 
> @+
> iota



J'ai laissé ta signature dans mon quote, Iota. 

N'oublions pas que c'était loin d'être le cas au temps de la nes... au risque de passer pour l'avocat du diable, le marché de la console n'en serais pas là, si Nintendo n'avait pas développé (et pris son gros risque) sa Famicom (mais si notre NES en rouge pas belle avec des cables sans raccord   ).

Ok, comme toujours je ne fais pas grand chose pour avancer le débat, mais retrogamer oblige, une petit rappel historique ne fait de mal à personne.
 Le marché actuel me dépasse un peu et j'achète une console pour les jeux potentiels qui je vais me prende... peut la XBOX bientôt pour Gears of Wars 2... perhaps... 

Ce raisonnement étant contraire à une dizaine d'année : avant j'achetais une console par "coup de coeur"... mais ce raisonnement est-il du à l'évolution du marché de la console ou tout simplement à l'évolution de mon regard sur les consoles ?


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Décembre 2008)

M'enfin, Nintendo à toujours été un bel enf**ré avec le consommateur. 

Bruxelles inflige une amende de 149 millions à Nintendo.

Sony, largement leader du temps de la PSX/PS2 à toujours fais baisser les prix d ces machines. Le Wii ou le DS, ça fait des années que ça n'a pas bougé...


----------



## iota (1 Décembre 2008)

Charly777 a dit:


> N'oublions pas que c'était loin d'être le cas au temps de la nes...


Certes, mais la stratégie de BigN a changé depuis 

@+
iota


----------



## Matt82 (1 Décembre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> M'enfin, Nintendo à toujours été un bel enf**ré avec le consommateur.
> 
> Bruxelles inflige une amende de 149 millions à Nintendo.
> 
> Sony, largement leader du temps de la PSX/PS2 à toujours fais baisser les prix d ces machines. Le Wii ou le DS, ça fait des années que ça n'a pas bougé...



Ouais, enfin 600 euros la console fallait pas abuser. 
PS3 baissée de prix, mais avec moins de chose dans le ventre qu a  sa sortie. Adieu la retro compatibilité par exemple.


----------



## BioSS (1 Décembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Ouais, enfin 600 euros la console fallait pas abuser.
> PS3 baissée de prix, mais avec moins de chose dans le ventre qu a  sa sortie. Adieu la retro compatibilité par exemple.



Pour 600&#8364; t'avais du matos que même aujourd'hui on trouve pas dans les PC à mille euros comme le Bluray. Pour 600&#8364; t'as du online gratuit que la concurrence n'offre pas. Pour 600&#8364; t'avais lecteur de carte intégré, bien pratique pour mater les photos sur grand écran en fin de soirée. Pour 600&#8364; t'as manette sans-fil avec batterie, pas besoin d'acheter des rechargeables comme chez xbox. Pour 600&#8364; t'as le meilleur lecteur Bluray du marché, avec des temps de démarrage remarquables et un upscale de DVD qui est resté sans concurrence un bon moment. Pour 600&#8364; t'avais 60 Go intégré, ce qu'aucune console concurrente n'a proposé avant 2008. Pour 600&#8364; t'as une machine où tu as le Wifi intégré, ce que la Xbox propose à 80&#8364; en option. Pour 600&#8364; t'as une machine qui te permet de changer de disque dur comme tu veux, alors que sur Xbox, il faut utiliser les DD microsoft spécifiques qui coûtent trois fois plus chers. Pour 600&#8364; t'as une machine ultra silencieuse, ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas de la 360. Pour 600&#8364; t'as une machine FIABLE, alors que sur certains forums de gamers Xbox on trouve près de 80% de retour (chiffre moins elévé pour la globalité, mais parce que tout le monde ne s'en sert pas aussi souvent que les forumeurs). etc etc...

Bref, la Xbox, à cause de son prix, est une machine en kit, sans Wifi, sans Bluray, avec un dashboard assez poussif (reglé depuis la dernière mise à jour), bruyante, où il faut payer 60&#8364; / an pour pouvoir jouer online, où il faut se faire yech avec des piles rechargeables, etc. En gros le ticket d'entrée est faible, ce qui fait que les gens disent "wahoo pas chère la xbox". Sauf qu'au bout de trois ans d'utilisation de Xbox, on paye au final plus que 3 ans de PS3, à cause de tous les coûts cachés.


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Décembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Ouais, enfin 600 euros la console fallait pas abuser.
> PS3 baissée de prix, mais avec moins de chose dans le ventre qu a  sa sortie. Adieu la retro compatibilité par exemple.



   Hum... Ou ai-je parlé de la PS3? Je parlais du temps ou  Sony était leader comme lest Nintendo aujourdhui ou le fut dans un passé plus lointain.

  Et en ce temps là, Sony, même largement en tête des ventes continuait à faire baisser le prix de ces machines.


----------



## imacg5mortel (1 Décembre 2008)

Je ne comprends pas toujours la mode d'être anti-Casual.
Ce n'est pas comme si Nintendo avait inventé ces joueurs là.
Je reste persuadé que c'est les mêmes personnes qui achetaient une PS2 pour iToy, Singstar ou encore uniquement pour PES.

Je ne crois pas que les casuals sont apparus soudainement sur terre : chaque constructeur garde toujours ses Core-Fans, celui qui s'adjuge en plus le grand public "SNES, PSone, PS2 et Wii" étant celui qui prend l'avantage.


----------



## iota (1 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Pour 600 t'avais du matos que même aujourd'hui on trouve pas dans les PC à mille euros comme le Bluray.(...)


Soit, mais d'un autre côté, si tu veux acheter une PS3 juste pour jouer (sa fonction première), tu paies pour plein de truc dont tu n'as pas forcément envie et/ou besoin.

Donc le prix de départ reste élevé (ou non) en fonction de ce que tu souhaites faire de ta console.

@+
iota


----------



## BioSS (1 Décembre 2008)

Eye Toy et Singstar n'ont jamais été ce qu'on appelle des system sellers, donc les casuals PS2 n'étaient certainement pas les même que ceux de la Wii.
Il s'agissait de joueurs occasionnels, c'est à dire qui connaissent un peu le milieu et s'achètent quelques grosses séries qu'ils adulent de temps en temps.
Les joueurs de PES ne sont, par définition, pas des casuals, puisqu'ils aiment pousser la maîtrise du jeu aussi loin que possible.

La différence avec les casuals Wii, c'est qu'ils pratiquent le "jeu vidéo", j'ai envie de dire le "jouet vidéo", sans rien connaître ce qui se fait, c'est le genre
à être dans les rayons, faire "ouais la jaquette est jolie ça a l'air mignon comme jeu", et à acheter un jeu parce qu'ils ont vu la pub "entraînement cérébral"
dans télé 7 jours. Quand on voit sur les forums de doctissimo certaines personnes qui ont acheté Wii Fit à 80&#8364; et qui pensaient que la Wii était comprise dedans...
Y a de quoi se poser des questions.


----------



## BioSS (1 Décembre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Soit, mais d'un autre côté, si tu veux acheter une PS3 juste pour jouer (sa fonction première), tu paies pour plein de truc dont tu n'as pas forcément envie et/ou besoin.
> 
> Donc le prix de départ reste élevé (ou non) en fonction de ce que tu souhaites faire de ta console.
> 
> ...



Qui n'a pas envie du online gratuit ? Et par là-même, du wifi intégré ?
Qui n'a pas envie de se passer des piles rechargeables ?
Qui n'a pas envie des télécharger des démos pour essayer les jeux ? Et donc d'avoir un disque dur suffisamment gros pour ingurgiter les gigas de données téléchargés ?

Quant au Bluray, sachant que quand on achète une PS3, il est préférable de posséder un écran HD pour pouvoir en profiter à 100%, je pense qu'il intéresse presque tous ses possesseurs, ravis de gagner l'accès à la meilleure qualité vidéo disponible, et à l'un des meilleurs upscale de DVD. Tout me paraît cohérent.


----------



## iota (1 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Qui n'a pas envie du online gratuit ? Et par là-même, du wifi intégré ?
> Qui n'a pas envie de se passer des piles rechargeables ?
> Qui n'a pas envie des télécharger des démos pour essayer les jeux ? Et donc d'avoir un disque dur suffisamment gros pour ingurgiter les gigas de données téléchargés ?
> (...)


Si pour toi la réponse à toutes ces questions est "Personne", alors je me demande pourquoi tous les joueurs du monde n'ont pas acheté une PS3...

Plus sérieusement, non tout le monde n'a pas envie d'acheter des blu-ray...
Faut arrêter de croire que c'est une fonction offerte au joueur (que c'est une chance).
Donc oui, certaines personnes n'ont pas envie de payer un lecteur Blu-Ray dont ils n'ont que faire.

@+
iota


----------



## bananafighter (1 Décembre 2008)

Charlub a dit:


> Et les musiques des anciens jeux, elles avaient de la gueule au moins ! Qui ne regrette pas la magnifique B.O de Mario Bross. 1 ?



Et Street Fighter II sur Snes ?
Et les musiques de Sonic 1, 2, 3 sur megadrive !!! 
Certaines étaient super punchy !!! :rateau::rateau::rateau:

Edit: oups ! j'arrive un peu tard...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Décembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Tu fais erreur de nouveau. Il faut savoir que Nintendo avait deux projets de console développés en parallèles, la Wii et une autre "classique", et c'est le succès fulgurant de la DS qui a fait pencher la balance du côté de la Wii (tout ça a été dit par Satoru Iwata le PDG de la boite). La petite portable lui a prouvée qu'en visant le tout venant on peut toucher le pactole. Si on ajoute à ça le marché des gamers trop limité pour trois concurrents et un Nintendo n'ayant jamais vraiment réussi à changer son image auprès d'eux, logique qu'il revoit sa politique en profondeur. Et le sous-dimensionnement des performances de la machine en découle; quitte à faire une console singulière autant réduire au maximum les risques en cas de fiasco, et l'architecture de la GC était idéale pour l'expérimentation puisque peu coûteuse et maîtrisée depuis longtemps, mais en cas de succès...alors là c'est byzance.
> 
> Pour Nintendo le discours axé sur le gameplay n'est qu'une démarche marketing pour vendre sa console, au même titre que peut l'être le blu-ray, la HD etc. pour ses concurrents, faut pas trop y prêter attention.


Oui, c'est ce que j'entendais en contrastant d'un côté le fait que Nintendo ne sorte pas de console plus puissante que la gamecube, et le fait qu'ils en avaient tout à fait la possibilité. Pour ça que je ne me suis pas permit de dire que le RnD de Nintendo était à la ramasse technologiquement, je n'avais pas cette information sur l'autre console. D'où


			
				Atlante a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait penser qu'ils ont envisagé l'idée, en tout cas la Wii est un aveux d'impuissance technique de Nintendo, face à Sony et Microsoft. J'ai du mal à concevoir qu'ils aient pu volontairement refuser de sortir une console plus puissante que ça pour "favoriser le gameplay", même si je ne comprend pas non plus ce qui aurait pu les empêcher de monter en cadence, puisqu'ils s'approvisionnent au même endroit que la concurrence.


Ceci dit je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi est ce qu'ils n'ont pas dévellopé deux consoles avec les mêmes capacités techniques, quitte à abandonner la version classique comme ils l'ont fait pour la wii. Des idées? Si Nintendo affirme que c'est le succès de la DS qui leur a donné l'idée, y'a pas de raison de penser que la Wii était un projet parrallèle à la Gamecube... Je vois pas l'intérêt de Nintendo de develloper deux modèles de consoles dont la différence est le gameplay sans utiliser sur les deux les mêmes technologies pour tout ce qui est graphique. D'où mon envie de penser que le projet Wii est peut être plus ancien.



			
				Bioss a dit:
			
		

> Les joueurs de PES ne sont, par définition, pas des casuals, puisqu'ils aiment pousser la maîtrise du jeu aussi loin que possible.


Mauvaise exemple, vue la tournure qu'a prit la série PES à la fin de la PS2. Et maintenant PES est un jeu arcade sur PS3 et une grosse farce sur Wii. 



			
				Bioss a dit:
			
		

> La différence avec les casuals Wii, c'est qu'ils pratiquent le "jeu vidéo", j'ai envie de dire le "jouet vidéo", sans rien connaître ce qui se fait, c'est le genre
> à être dans les rayons, faire "ouais la jaquette est jolie ça a l'air mignon comme jeu", et à acheter un jeu parce qu'ils ont vu la pub "entraînement cérébral"


 Tu fantasme un peu là. La Wii est une console qui offre aux casual une bien meilleure expérience que la PS3, dans le sens où jouer sur les consoles classique demande un investissement bien plus important. Or, on parle de casual là. Les joueurs casual ne sont pas tous des cons ignorants qui refusent de voir la vérité que tu aimerais, ils ont raison de s'orienter vers la wii.


----------



## Matt82 (1 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Qui n'a pas envie du online gratuit ? Et par là-même, du wifi intégré ?
> Qui n'a pas envie de se passer des piles rechargeables ?
> Qui n'a pas envie des télécharger des démos pour essayer les jeux ? Et donc d'avoir un disque dur suffisamment gros pour ingurgiter les gigas de données téléchargés ?
> 
> Quant au Bluray, sachant que quand on achète une PS3, il est préférable de posséder un écran HD pour pouvoir en profiter à 100%, je pense qu'il intéresse presque tous ses possesseurs, ravis de gagner l'accès à la meilleure qualité vidéo disponible, et à l'un des meilleurs upscale de DVD. Tout me paraît cohérent.



Perso je n ai jamais trop été fan dee jeu online. Wifi intégré... Bof, je prefere mon bon vieux cable RJ45 j ai suffisamment d ondes chez moi 
Des démos ? Je crois que sur Xbox 360 c est aussi possible donc pas exclusif. 
Le bluRay est sûrement un format de transition, je doute encore sur son adoption par le grand public. D ici 2/3 ans on aura déjà son successeur. En attendant, n ayant pas de TV HD, je ny vois donc pas d intéret. 
Et comme je n achete aucun films, forcément j y vois aucun avantage. Le seul avantage serait d avoir un graveur BluRay pour passer mes films montés en HD, mais bon j en suis pas encore là. 

Toute te paraît cohérent à toi en tout cas.

La Xbox et la PS3 ne sont pas franchement convaincantes pour pas mal de joueurs... 

En plus Sony a gardé ses manettes que je trouve vraiment désagréables à utiliser. Idem sur 360. Y a un effort à faire en ergonomie pour les personnes qui ont de grandes mains. Pourquoi pas des manettes de différentes tailles d ailleurs ? Ca serait vraiment l idéal.


----------



## Matt82 (1 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Tu fantasme un peu là. La Wii est une console qui offre aux casual une bien meilleure expérience que la PS3, dans le sens où jouer sur les consoles classique demande un investissement bien plus important. Or, on parle de casual là. Les joueurs casual ne sont pas tous des cons ignorants qui refusent de voir la vérité que tu aimerais, ils ont raison de s'orienter vers la wii.


+1
Singstar, Buzz et compagnie sont à mon sens bien plus "casual" que Wii Fit. Acheter une console pour faire la starac.... 
Wii Fit et compagnie sont peut etre pour ce public là, mais j ai plus l impression de... jouer. C est pas ça le but ?


----------



## Tatooland (1 Décembre 2008)

Bon ben moi dans la bataille je vais vous donner mon point de vue:
Tout d'abord, je suis né en 91 donc l'année de sortie de la Super NES , chaque fois que j'allais jouer chez un pote, on y passer des aprèms complets et c'était que du bohneur, ensuite j'ai eut la PS One, premier console de Sony, on savait pas trop ce que ca donnerait puis finalement ca a été un vrai Bang dans l'histoire "contemporaine" du jeux vidéo: la 3ème génération de console était en marche j'ai commencé par celle-ci (je n'ai pas connu la NES,Master System ni la Super NES ou la MegaDrive sauf chez mes potes qui en avait tous une) et franchement, pour moi les roi du jeux vidéo auront été Nintendo et Sony, un peu parce que je les affectionne mais surtout parce que ce sont les deux "maisons" a avoir tenu le plus longtemps. Nintendo, ohhlala la tuerie, vous connaissez bcp de gens qui ne connaissent PAS mario, link ou zelda ect... bref, c'est rentré dans la culture, quand on dit jeux vidéo, on pense desuite à Mario non ?
Puis après y'a Sony, la aussi c'est une tuerie, la PS1 a fait un carton, Crash Bandicoot, Spyro enfin des jeux qui ont bercé mon enfance, c'était vraiment géant, qui ne rigolait pas quand Crash "mourrait" en se fesait coupé en rondelle ou quand il s'écrasait contre l'écran dans Crash 3 ? Spyro c'était vraiment Féérique, c'est le premier jeu que j'ai terminé en entier et j'en été fier !

Pour en venir aux autres je trouve que c'est vrament domage que Sega ait disparu car la Mega drive était énorme ! (J'ai encore la musique de Sonic dans la tete), c'était vraiment énorme ! Atari, Atari... j'ai jamais joué a une de ces consoles mais bon ... je m'exprime pas dessus
Après y'a Microsoft... beurk, enfin j'aime pas trop, mais bon ils font pas mal de bon jeux et surtout pas mal d'exclu 360 ! mais bon en contre partie y'a le multi payant alors ça c'est du Bullshit franchement... a quoi ils pensent quand ils font le multi payant, puis c'est un copié collé de la PS3 (ou plutot l'inverse) avec des inconvenients... ?

Perso, je possède la Wii et la PS3 (bien sur) et j'encourage Nintendo et Sony pour nous faire toujours autant rever !
Mais si il y avait un des deux a sacrifier, j'espère que ce serai Sony qui serait sacrifié parce que nintendo c'est de la légende et personne n'imaginerai Mario sur PS3 ? (quoique Sonic est bien sur Nintendo maintenant !)
Enfin "Go on Nintendo" 

@+


----------



## Charly777 (1 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Qui n'a pas envie du online gratuit ? Et par là-même, du wifi intégré ?


Moi, je m'en moque éperdument du online gratuit... je l'ai pour MKDS et ma foi j'ai du jouer  très peu dessus... idem pour tous les rares jeux online que j'ai. Du coup, le wifi... si utile pour la suite...



BioSS a dit:


> Qui n'a pas envie de se passer des piles rechargeables ?


Et bien au risque de paraître rétrograde, une manette qui reste manette (exclu Wii, et encore) je préfères un bon cable avec rallonge. Souvenirs d'une pu**** de manette qui refusait de se connecter sur Xbox... je maudissais le sans fil.



BioSS a dit:


> Qui n'a pas envie des télécharger des démos pour essayer les jeux ? Et donc d'avoir un disque dur suffisamment gros pour ingurgiter les gigas de données téléchargés ?


Télécharger des jeux... ok j'aime bien (d'où le wifi) mais une quantité astronomique... mouais, généralement je télécharge, je joue et je jette... j'en ai ma claque des société qui nous oblige a avoir un DD d'une grande quantité (donc plus cher) alors que fondamentalement 1 giga m'irait peut être largement... je veux avoir le choix quitte à acheter après une sd.



BioSS a dit:


> Quant au Bluray, sachant que quand on achète une PS3, il est préférable de posséder un écran HD pour pouvoir en profiter à 100%, je pense qu'il intéresse presque tous ses possesseurs, ravis de gagner l'accès à la meilleure qualité vidéo disponible, et à l'un des meilleurs upscale de DVD. Tout me paraît cohérent.


Ecran plat... mouais bofbof, je suis désolé mais j'adhère pas du tout alors hdmi et tout le tralala je m'en fiche aussi. Un bon retropro, ça, ça me va ! donc l'argument de la TV ne tient pas et en plus je n'ai absolument pas les moyens financier de m'offrir ce genre de TV (alors qu'une console, pourquoi pas).


Voilà, je ne veux pas être désobligeant, mais le débat tourne inévitablement sur ce que WebO avait préssenti... c'est à dire le sempiternelle débat sur ouah Sony et Beurk Nintendo sans aucune nuances et sans avoir à l'esprit que les gens peuvent penser différemment de soi.


----------



## G3finder (1 Décembre 2008)

Charly777 a dit:


> Voilà, je ne veux pas être désobligeant, mais le débat tourne inévitablement sur ce que WebO avait préssenti... c'est à dire le sempiternelle débat sur ouah Sony et Beurk Nintendo sans aucune nuances et sans avoir à l'esprit que les gens peuvent penser différemment de soi.




lol
tu sais Webo n'avait pas trop de chances de se tromper puisque historiquement 3 firmes persitent: Sony , Microsoft et Nintendo bien que les deux premières soient arrivées bien en retard

pour toute ton analyse je suis entièrement ok

ça me fait chier aussi des jeux pc qui prennent des go à n'en plus finir 


comme je le répète, je ne suis pas pro ou anti Nintendo/Microsoft/Sony/Sega..... je suis pour les bons jeux, enfin ceux qui m'ont plu 

alors j'ai adoré:

 - le mario et world cup 90, maniac mansion sur Nes

- wonderboy , alex kid et california games sur Sega

- mario kart.... sur Snes et chrono trigger SFC

- king of fighters sur Néo Géo

- Fable 1 et 2 sur xbox ainsi que Ninja Gaiden

- pacman et galaga sur Atari 

- FFVII et 8 sur ps one 

.... comme preuve d'éclectisme je pense pas pouvoir faire mieux 

comme pour la musique, j'ai pu m'amuser grave sur borne arcade à puzzle bubble et sur pc aussi

si le jeu me met la banane, je le kiffe grave et j'essaie de l'explorer en long large et travers....

je m'en tape grave de la technologie utilisée , je veux que ça me plaise 

la plus value de Nintendo avec sa wii est à mon sens la polyvalence du public touché mais également avec sa ds
la firme ne cherche plus un public cible mais un panel élargi de consommateurs ... ce qui diffère de xbox360 et de ps3 (même en dépit de buzz....)

Nintendo (la wii) a su réconcilier les générations avec le jeu là où les autres consoles se sont démarquées par une exclusivité

voilà mon analyse, je répète pas de console préférée ni système de jeu en particulier (tant que j'y retourne c'est que ça me plaît)


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Oui, c'est ce que j'entendais en contrastant d'un côté le fait que Nintendo ne sorte pas de console plus puissante que la gamecube, et le fait qu'ils en avaient tout à fait la possibilité. Pour ça que je ne me suis pas permit de dire que le RnD de Nintendo était à la ramasse technologiquement, je n'avais pas cette information sur l'autre console. D'où
> 
> Ceci dit je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi est ce qu'ils n'ont pas dévellopé deux consoles avec les mêmes capacités techniques, quitte à abandonner la version classique comme ils l'ont fait pour la wii. Des idées? Si Nintendo affirme que c'est le succès de la DS qui leur a donné l'idée, y'a pas de raison de penser que la Wii était un projet parrallèle à la Gamecube... Je vois pas l'intérêt de Nintendo de develloper deux modèles de consoles dont la différence est le gameplay sans utiliser sur les deux les mêmes technologies pour tout ce qui est graphique. D'où mon envie de penser que le projet Wii est peut être plus ancien.



iota t'as déjà donner la réponse, pour lui une console doit être rentable dès son lancement. Sortir une console "excentrique" technologiquement avancé sans être relativement sûr du retour sur investissement est inenvisageable, d'où le choix porté sur l'architecture de la GC pour les raisons que je t'ai exposées plus haut. Ensuite, il semble y avoir quelques incompréhensions entre nous. La Wii n'a jamais été un projet parallèle à la GC, en fait elle faisait partie des pistes envisagées avec l'autre (la "classique") pour être son successeur, le seul rôle joué par la DS dans cette histoire a été de "valider" la viabilité du concept marketing (viser le tout venant). Quant à l'intérêt de développer deux projets en parallèle, il est simple, la réactivité. Si ça prend tant mieux, sinon il leur reste quelque chose sous le coude pour se rattraper.


----------



## Charly777 (1 Décembre 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> - mario kart.... sur Snes



C'est marrant, mais celui de N64 je le trouve plus abouti et beaucoup mieux... après je conçois la grosse déception par rapport au suivant...

Par contre, les versions NDS ainsi que celui sur wii, exception pour les motos, retrouvaient(à mon sens) le côté original et ce qui faisait  l'attache de vouloir jouer à ce jeux...

Bon, je reste toujours nostalgique à mon petit 64 tout de même.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2008)

Charly777 a dit:


> Voilà, je ne veux pas être désobligeant, mais le débat tourne inévitablement sur ce que WebO avait préssenti... c'est à dire le sempiternelle débat sur ouah Sony et Beurk Nintendo sans aucune nuances et sans avoir à l'esprit que les gens peuvent penser différemment de soi.





G3finder a dit:


> lol
> tu sais Webo n'avait pas trop de chances de se tromper puisque historiquement 3 firmes persitent: Sony , Microsoft et Nintendo bien que les deux premières soient arrivées bien en retard



Et c'est qui ce Web'O dont vous parlez là? Y a un lien? Parce qu'en ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas de console de jeu, et ce domaine ne m'intéresse pas vraiment: je doute donc fort que j'ai pu vous donner, dans ce fil de discussion, un quelconque avis sur la chose.

Faut arrêter la fumette là.


----------



## Charly777 (1 Décembre 2008)

Au temps pour moi, point de vue qui n'engage que moi... concernant le sempiternelle débat. :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Décembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, il semble y avoir quelques incompréhensions entre nous. La Wii n'a jamais été un projet parallèle à la GC, en fait elle faisait partie des pistes envisagées avec l'autre (la "classique") pour être son successeur, le seul rôle joué par la DS dans cette histoire a été de "valider" la viabilité du concept marketing (viser le tout venant). Quant à l'intérêt de développer deux projets en parallèle, il est simple, la réactivité. Si ça prend tant mieux, sinon il leur reste quelque chose sous le coude pour se rattraper.


Oui effectivement tu m'as mal compris. :rateau:
J'ai jamais affirmé que la Wii était un projet parrallèle à la GC, j'ai dis que ce serait crédible de penser qu'elle a été dévelloper avant la console classique dont tu parlais. Mais j'ai rien pour l'affirmer. 
Et oui, c'est ce que j'ai dis pour développer deux projets en parrallèle, il y a beaucoup d'intérêt, et c'est pour ça que la technologie utiliser dans la Wii pourrait vouloir dire qu'elle a été développer avant la console dont tu parlais. Je pensais qu'il aurait été plus logique de développer deux consoles aussi aboutit techniquement l'une que l'autre, mais dont l'une divergerait complètement pour le gameplay. Il n'y a pas de raison pour brider les graphismes, depuis quand les graphismes nuisent ils à la jouabilité?

Sinon l'explication de Iota est bonne, même si je pense que y'avait de la marge en ce que Nintendo a sorti avec la Wii et la PS3. Quand la Snes était opposé à la PS1, on aurait tous mal vue Nintendo sortir une 2ème snes avec une manette différente.  
Voilà voilà


----------



## BioSS (1 Décembre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Si pour toi la réponse à toutes ces questions est "Personne", alors je me demande pourquoi tous les joueurs du monde n'ont pas acheté une PS3...
> 
> Plus sérieusement, non tout le monde n'a pas envie d'acheter des blu-ray...
> Faut arrêter de croire que c'est une fonction offerte au joueur (que c'est une chance).
> ...



Question de moyens si tu veux mon avis.
Tous mes amis possesseurs de Xbox adorerait avoir de telles features dans leur console.
D'ailleurs tous sauf un se sont acheté un lecteur Blu-Ray à côté.

Pour le Bluray, inutile de le nier : si tu as un écran HD c'est un must-have, c'est le seul moyen
d'en tirer parti avec la VoD et la télé HD. Donc tous ceux qui jouent sur console next-gen et qui sont
correctement équipés, sont normalement interessés par la qualité d'image apportée par le bluray. Et
on n'est pas obligé d'acheter les Bluray. Je n'achète pas de film moi non plus, je ne fais que de la location,
ça coûte pas cher et ça nous oblige pas à regarder un film cinq fois avant qu'il soit rentabilisé.
Pour le coup, je profite d'une qualité d'image monstrueuse pour un coût inférieur à l'achat d'un DVD...

Tatooland :
Désolé mais ton avatar de Captain Falcon + ta signature Falcon Punch ne donne aucun doute
par rapport à ton orientation de fanboy, ça donne pas franchement envie de débattre.




Charly777 a dit:


> Moi, je m'en moque éperdument du online gratuit... je l'ai pour MKDS et ma foi j'ai du jouer  très peu dessus... idem pour tous les rares jeux online que j'ai. Du coup, le wifi... si utile pour la suite...



Oui donc tu n'exploites pas les jeux à 100%, sachant que le online est sans doute le meilleur moyen d'exploiter à fond le gameplay d'un jeu, de le confronter à des centaines de situations, et de se faire des parties avec des ennemis autrement plus intelligents que des misérables bots.




Charly777 a dit:


> Et bien au risque de paraître rétrograde, une manette qui reste manette (exclu Wii, et encore) je préfères un bon cable avec rallonge. Souvenirs d'une pu**** de manette qui refusait de se connecter sur Xbox... je maudissais le sans fil.



Le confort des manettes sans fil n'a pas d'égal, surtout quand tu joues à plusieurs. C'est pas parce que t'as eu un problème de fiabilité comme on en a si souvent avec la Xbox que ça rend la technologique caduque.




Charly777 a dit:


> Télécharger des jeux... ok j'aime bien (d'où le wifi) mais une quantité astronomique... mouais, généralement je télécharge, je joue et je jette... j'en ai ma claque des société qui nous oblige a avoir un DD d'une grande quantité (donc plus cher) alors que fondamentalement 1 giga m'irait peut être largement... je veux avoir le choix quitte à acheter après une sd.



Oui bien sûr, sachant que la plupart des démos et des jeux qui s'installent prennent plus d'1 Go chacun ^^
J'ai six jeux PSone, ça me fait déjà 5 Go d'espace disque utilisés, plus sept / huit démos + les beta test de 3 go...
En plus de ça je m'en sert comme Media center pour les DivX, la musique, et les photos en soirée, donc non, un disque dur
c'est assez essentiel, même avec un tout petit usage.




Charly777 a dit:


> Ecran plat... mouais bofbof, je suis désolé mais j'adhère pas du tout alors hdmi et tout le tralala je m'en fiche aussi. Un bon retropro, ça, ça me va ! donc l'argument de la TV ne tient pas et en plus je n'ai absolument pas les moyens financier de m'offrir ce genre de TV (alors qu'une console, pourquoi pas).



Ok, un jour va chez quelqu'un qui a du matos en haute définition, ça coûte pas si cher que ça faut arrêter le délire, et c'est un nouveau monde.
Quand tu penses qu'on a la même résolution à la télé depuis 30 ans...




Charly777 a dit:


> Voilà, je ne veux pas être désobligeant, mais le débat tourne inévitablement sur ce que WebO avait préssenti... c'est à dire le sempiternelle débat sur ouah Sony et Beurk Nintendo sans aucune nuances et sans avoir à l'esprit que les gens peuvent penser différemment de soi.



Il y a des nuances, désolé si tu as un filtre de contraste qui t'oblige à voir noir ou blanc.


----------



## iota (2 Décembre 2008)

Salut.



BioSS a dit:


> Question de moyens si tu veux mon avis.
> Tous mes amis possesseurs de Xbox adorerait avoir de telles features dans leur console.
> D'ailleurs tous sauf un se sont acheté un lecteur Blu-Ray à côté.


Pas certain, personnellement j'ai tout à fait les moyens de me payer une PS3, ce n'est pas pour cela que je ne trouve pas son prix de lancement prohibitif (dans la mesure où, avant tout, ce n'est qu'une console à mes yeux).



BioSS a dit:


> Pour le Bluray, inutile de le nier : si tu as un écran HD c'est un must-have, c'est le seul moyen
> d'en tirer parti avec la VoD et la télé HD.


Je ne le nie pas (bien que, pour posséder les deux types de lecteurs, le HD-DVD avait largement ma préférence, car ce format était bien plus abouti à sa sortie). Cependant, si tu sors du carcan hardcore gamer/technophile, tu verras que beaucoup de personnes n'ont que faire de la HD...

@+
iota


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Oui effectivement tu m'as mal compris. :rateau:



Mea culpa.


----------



## bananafighter (2 Décembre 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas toujours la mode d'être anti-Casual.
> Ce n'est pas comme si Nintendo avait inventé ces joueurs là.



Tout à fait d'accord !

Je pense que si les hardcore gamers ont une si piètre opinion de la Wii, c'est qu'ils n'admettent pas que les non-initiés puissent découvrir les jeux vidéos, et s'amuser sur du matériel légèrement en marge, mais tout a fait adapté et à l'ergonomie exemplaire.

J'ai remarqué le même phénomène avec les anti/pro-Mac.
Je vous laisse méditer la comparaison.


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Décembre 2008)

Charly777 a dit:


> Ecran plat... mouais bofbof, je suis désolé mais j'adhère pas du tout alors hdmi et tout le tralala je m'en fiche aussi. Un bon retropro, ça, ça me va ! donc l'argument de la TV ne tient pas et en plus je n'ai absolument pas les moyens financier de m'offrir ce genre de TV (alors qu'une console, pourquoi pas).



   Pas besoin dun écran plat à 1500 pour profiter de la HD, un simple écran informatique est bien moins chère et affichera très bien tes consoles. (Et pour le prix dun TV bas de gamme, tu aura un très bon écran ! )


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Décembre 2008)

bananafighter a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord !
> 
> Je pense que si les hardcore gamers ont une si piètre opinion de la Wii, c'est qu'ils n'admettent pas que les non-initiés puissent découvrir les jeux vidéos, et s'amuser sur du matériel légèrement en marge, mais tout a fait adapté et à l'ergonomie exemplaire.
> 
> ...



   Bah, cest pas de lanti « Casual » (Un tapis de fitness était déjà sorti su NES, mais je suis sur que personne ne sen souvient  ) cest simplement que le Wii est submergé par des torrents de daubes très visibles et de plus très rentables. 

  Sur PS2 par exemple, il y avait beaucoup de titres grand public, mais ils étaient très largement masqués pas larrivé quasi continuel de gros titres de qualités. Du coup, personne ne faisait attention à tous ces jeux moyens.

  Sur Wii, trop de visibilité et de succès pour des titres « poubelles » = moins de titres denvergures et un agacement des joueurs ayant fait confiance à Nintendo qui disait ne pas les lacher.


----------



## bananafighter (2 Décembre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> ...c&#8217;est simplement que le Wii est submergé par des torrents de daubes très visibles et de plus très rentables.



Des torrents? les sorties de jeux Wii ne sont pourtant pas légions !
Tu vis surement dans un univers parallèle !!! 

Pour ce qui est des licences Nintendo (Zelda, Mario, etc.) pour l'instant c'est pas trop mal, ils sont tous très bien notés par les professionnels de jeux vidéo.
Ce qui est inquiétant, c'est la piètre qualité des jeux des éditeurs tiers... 
Et là les bons titres se comptent sur les doigts d'une main.

Et ça, c'est vraiment pas cool...


----------



## BioSS (2 Décembre 2008)

bananafighter a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord !
> 
> Je pense que si les hardcore gamers ont une si piètre opinion de la Wii, c'est qu'ils n'admettent pas que les non-initiés puissent découvrir les jeux vidéos, et s'amuser sur du matériel légèrement en marge, mais tout a fait adapté et à l'ergonomie exemplaire.



N'importe quoi. L'ergonomie est tellement exemplaire que Nintendo se voit obligé de sortir le "Wii Motion +" pour donner de la précision à la manette. Ergonomie tellement exemplaire que les blockbusters de la Wii utilisent la Wiimote à son strict minimum. Dans Zelda tu vise à l'arc, dans Mario tu dirige la petite étoile... Waouw.

Deuxièmement, les hardcore gamers ont un piètre opinion de la Wii parce que COMMENT cette daube peut coûter 250&#8364; ??? Et comment vous, les casuals, pouvez-vous accepter de lâcher 250&#8364; là-dedans ? Seul un ignorant en est capable, et c'est pour ça que les "hardcore" sont dégoûtés, c'est de voir le succès de cette console alors qu'elle est nettement trop chère par rapport à ce qu'elle propose. C'est là le vrai problème. A noter que malgré son prix exhorbitant, c'est la seule console qui n'a pas baissé de prix en deux ans ! Elle coûterait 149&#8364;, tu sais, les hardcore s'en ficheraient de la Wii.



bananafighter a dit:


> J'ai remarqué le même phénomène avec les anti/pro-Mac.
> Je vous laisse méditer la comparaison.



Comparaison complètement foireuse et déphasée avec la réalité. Apple vend du matos léché, raffiné, et puissant, la crème du hardware actuel (sauf pour les cartes graphiques), le tout avec des écrans plus grand que la moyenne, et de meilleure qualité que la moyenne, bref, tout est meilleur que chez la concurrence.

La Wii de Nintendo, c'est comme si Apple sortait un Macbook G4 17 pouces en 800x600, à 800 Mhz, et avec le trackpad multitouch des derniers Macbook Pro. Une innovation intéressante complètement éclipsée par le matériel obsolète et pourri du reste de la machine.



bananafighter a dit:


> Des torrents? les sorties de jeux Wii ne sont pourtant pas légions !
> Tu vis surement dans un univers parallèle !!!
> 
> Pour ce qui est des licences Nintendo (Zelda, Mario, etc.) pour l'instant c'est pas trop mal, ils sont tous très bien notés par les professionnels de jeux vidéo.
> ...



Et pourquoi à ton avis les développeurs tiers s'en foutent de la Wii ?
Parce que justement, il n'y a pas que la thune, ça reste un milieu de passionnés.

Si t'es développeur, et que tu bosses sur un jeu pendant deux ans, tu crois vraiment que t'as envie de bosser sur du 700 Mhz et des graphismes de Gamecube, comme tu le fais déjà depuis 2001 ? Alors qu'à côté tu pourrais créer avec trois fois plus de détails physiques et graphiques le monde que tu as en tête ?

Sur next-gen, en tant que dev tu peux enfin évoluer un peu par rapport aux consoles précédentes sur lesquelles t'as passé six ans de ta vie. Les artistes 3D peuvent enfin modéliser les environnements et les personnages précisément, les animateurs peuvent enfin faire dans la subtilité et dans l'animation faciale de qualité, les level designer peuvent enfin penser à incorporer le moteur physique pour créer leur niveau et leur énigmes, les artistes 2D peuvent enfin faire leurs textures avec des résolutions qui leur rendront justice. J'imagine pas l'horreur de devoir faire un forêt avec de pauvres textures en 256x256... Là ils peuvent maintenant s'en donner à c&#339;ur joie. La next-gen a amené aussi d'autres boulots comme les VFX designers (celui de Crysis est d'ailleurs très connu) spécialisé dans la simulation du feu, de l'eau, des effets de lumière, de plasma, de détonation, de fumée... Tous ces effets étaient avant créés par des artistes 2D généraux, maintenant il faut vraiment des mecs spécialisés dans chaque domaine pour faire des jeux.

Et donc, aucun développeur de qualité n'a envie de taffer sur une console autant en retard que la Wii, c'est logique, à part des seconds couteaux. Quant on voit que Disaster est porté aux nues sur Wii alors qu'il aurait même pas 5/20 sur console next-gen tellement il est limité (les séquences de rail shooter mais what the fuck ?) ...

Enfin bref... La Wii c'est la plus grosse déception de tous les temps pour les joueurs de longue date, et la meilleure console jamais créée pour ceux qui découvrent le jeu vidéo. Comme en plus il y a conflit d'intérêt avec les développeurs, qui ont le choix entre gagner plein de thunes sur Wii pour pas cher, et prendre plein de risque sur Next-gen avec des budgets énormes, les gamers sont inquiets oui.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Décembre 2008)

bananafighter a dit:


> Des torrents? les sorties de jeux Wii ne sont pourtant pas légions !
> Tu vis surement dans un univers parallèle !!!
> 
> Pour ce qui est des licences Nintendo (Zelda, Mario, etc.) pour l'instant c'est pas trop mal, ils sont tous très bien notés par les professionnels de jeux vidéo.
> ...


Oui, c'est pour ça que j'avais fait un parallèle entre la Wii et la N64 (succès mis à part). Déjà sur 64, la complexité de programmation et d'autres facteurs avaient fait qu'à la toute fin seul Nintendo et Rare continuaient à sortir des jeux. (ceci chacun des jeux qu'ils ont produit sont devenu des références dans leur genre). Sur Wii c'est pareil, et c'était franchement prévisible. Personne n'avait vraiment trop d'expérience à programmer un gameplay pareil, à part Nintendo, qui a choisit ce mode là.


----------



## Charly777 (2 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Enfin bref... La Wii c'est la plus grosse déception de tous les temps pour les joueurs de longue date, et la meilleure console jamais créée pour ceux qui découvrent le jeu vidéo.



C'est du lourd là, du très lourd... :rateau: 
Joueur depuis la master system (toutes les segas sur mon étagère, quasi de même chez nintendo, ps1, psone), c'est étrange mais je m'estime joueur de longue date... et pourtant je reviens le jour où j'ai pris ma Wii : PS3 encore retarder et une XBOX qui venait de baisser son prix... ouah j'avais le choix tiens... 250 pour la Wii ou 350... et je ne parle pas de la PS3 absente et prévue pour 600...
Oses dire que le succés de la Wii n'est pas du aussi à son prix attractif ! attention, je ne parle pas de rapport qualité prix (puisque ton raisonnement est bien sur: cher certes mais y a du matos dedans donc pas cher finalement).
Objectivement je préfère avoir une console marrante qui me fasse rire avec des jeux qui m'amuseront (et qui risque de se péter dès que j'appuie sur le bouton, elle est bonne la caricature ou  j'éxagère ) qu'une console où au final c'est top, j'ai un  mega DD, du online mais aucun jeux ne me plait.
Je reviens petit à petit sur mes pas avec la Xbox qui commence enfin à me plaire, jeux de plus en plus en adéquation avec mon envie de  joueur et prix enfin abordable puisque moins cher que Wii dans sa version minimaliste.






BioSS a dit:


> Comme en plus il y a conflit d'intérêt avec les développeurs, qui ont le choix entre gagner plein de thunes sur Wii pour pas cher, et prendre plein de risque sur Next-gen avec des budgets énormes, les gamers sont inquiets oui.


J'avais lu un article mentionnant un risque trop grand pour déveloper sur les Next-gen à cause de trop de technologie. L'article mentionnait : 3 next-gen, mais un cout plus élévé à produire des jeux sur Bobox et ps car trop de niveau de qualité (tu es graphiste, est ce que tu corrobores cette version ?), cout inférieur sur Wii du fait de la pauvreté du graphisme (soupir). Du coup, le coût pour un jeu est moins risqué sur la Wii et donc malheureusement on voit aussi tous les portages un peu minable sur la Wii (cod pour n'en citer qu'un). Euh pas très clair là, si ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

la Wii =  le plus grand succes marketing dans tous les temps

des ventes incroyables pour pas grand chose finalement

effet de mode

a voir sur le long terme si ca va durer et si par exemple, les gens qui ont "succombe" a ce phenomene, continueront a acheter des produits nintendo lors d'une prochaine sortie de console ou s'ils se font fait avoir une fois et pas une 2e fois 

en tout cas, bravo nintendo

la console lecteur dvd a 250 euros puis tout en option apres, la facture est super salee


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Décembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> la Wii =  le plus grand succes marketing dans tous les temps
> 
> des ventes incroyables pour pas grand chose finalement
> 
> ...


La Wii lit les DvD? :mouais:

Pour être honnête je ne sais pas comment Nintendo va gérer l'après-wii. Avec cette console ils ont capturé un public très différent de ceux qu'ils avaient l'habitude de servir. Sortir une console classique reviendrait à potentiellement perdre ce public, tandis que sortir une console style Wii (si pas d'amélioration technique ou un nouveau gameplay) risque de faire énormément de dégat dans le vieux public Nintendo. Bref ça marquerait le tournant de la marque, ceux qui ont fait la réputation risque de partir. Même si j'apprécie la Wii pour son côté convivial avec des amis, je pense pas qu'une cohabitation de longue durée puisse s'installer entre les amateurs de jeux de plateformes pur et dur et les pensionnaires des maison de retraite. (sans vouloir offenser personne, mais si c'est le cas PM et j'edit. )


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Décembre 2008)

Je ne sais pas ce que l'avenir de Nintendo sera, toutefois Iwata l'a très clairement dit, le successeur ne sera pas aussi "révolutionnaire" que la Wii.


----------



## bananafighter (2 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> N'importe quoi. L'ergonomie est tellement exemplaire que Nintendo se voit obligé de sortir le "Wii Motion +" pour donner de la précision à la manette. Ergonomie tellement exemplaire que les blockbusters de la Wii utilisent la Wiimote à son strict minimum. Dans Zelda tu vise à l'arc, dans Mario tu dirige la petite étoile... Waouw.



Hum... j'ai parlé de l'ergonomie, pas de la précision.
Tu m'as l'air bien remonté, vas-y doucement !... 




BioSS a dit:


> Deuxièmement, les hardcore gamers ont un piètre opinion de la Wii parce que COMMENT cette daube peut coûter 250&#8364; ??? Et comment vous, les casuals, pouvez-vous accepter de lâcher 250&#8364; là-dedans ? Seul un ignorant en est capable, et c'est pour ça que les "hardcore" sont dégoûtés, c'est de voir le succès de cette console alors qu'elle est nettement trop chère par rapport à ce qu'elle propose. C'est là le vrai problème. A noter que malgré son prix exorbitant, c'est la seule console qui n'a pas baissé de prix en deux ans ! Elle coûterait 149&#8364;, tu sais, les hardcore s'en ficheraient de la Wii.



Et pourquoi n'a-t-elle pas baissé à ton avis ? Tout simplement parcequ'elle a du succès !
Et la Wii n'est clairement pas faite pour les hardcore gamer : c'est une console familiale.



BioSS a dit:


> Comparaison complètement foireuse et déphasée avec la réalité. Apple vend du matos léché, raffiné, et puissant, la crème du hardware actuel (sauf pour les cartes graphiques), le tout avec des écrans plus grand que la moyenne, et de meilleure qualité que la moyenne, bref, tout est meilleur que chez la concurrence.



Pour le prix d'un Mac, tu peux te payer un PC bien plus puissant et installer un Linux dessus. Mais le Mac est une machine bien équilibrée, avec des logiciels de qualité, et une interface ergonomique.



BioSS a dit:


> Et pourquoi à ton avis les développeurs tiers s'en foutent de la Wii ?
> Parce que justement, il n'y a pas que la thune, ça reste un milieu de passionnés.



Les petits studio indépendants peut-être, mais les éditeurs comme EA Games n'ont plus grand chose d'un petite équipe de passionnés... 



BioSS a dit:


> Si t'es développeur, et que tu bosses sur un jeu pendant deux ans, tu crois vraiment que t'as envie de bosser sur du 700 Mhz et des graphismes de Gamecube, comme tu le fais déjà depuis 2001 ? Alors qu'à côté tu pourrais créer avec trois fois plus de détails physiques et graphiques le monde que tu as en tête ?
> 
> Sur next-gen, en tant que dev tu peux enfin évoluer un peu par rapport aux consoles précédentes sur lesquelles t'as passé six ans de ta vie. Les artistes 3D peuvent enfin modéliser les environnements et les personnages précisément, les animateurs peuvent enfin faire dans la subtilité et dans l'animation faciale de qualité, les level designer peuvent enfin penser à incorporer le moteur physique pour créer leur niveau et leur énigmes, les artistes 2D peuvent enfin faire leurs textures avec des résolutions qui leur rendront justice. J'imagine pas l'horreur de devoir faire un forêt avec de pauvres textures en 256x256... Là ils peuvent maintenant s'en donner à c&#339;ur joie. La next-gen a amené aussi d'autres boulots comme les VFX designers (celui de Crysis est d'ailleurs très connu) spécialisé dans la simulation du feu, de l'eau, des effets de lumière, de plasma, de détonation, de fumée... Tous ces effets étaient avant créés par des artistes 2D généraux, maintenant il faut vraiment des mecs spécialisés dans chaque domaine pour faire des jeux.



Un bon jeu n'a pas besoin de graphismes ultra détaillés, ni d'une machine surpuissante.
Jette un oeil à "Metal Gear : Sons Of Liberty sur PS2" : le réalisme est bluffant et il reste très fun à jouer. La console n'est pourtant pas toute jeune...
Je trouve que les équipe de développement arrivent au sommet de leur art en fin de vie des consoles. Ils connaissent la machine sur le bout des doigts et arrivent à en tirer le maximum. Comment ne pas être émerveillé devant God of War ou Soul Calibur III?


Certes des graphismes plus fins sont appréciables sur les consoles HD, mais il est trop fréquent de constater que malgré leurs graphismes de toute beauté, une grande partie des jeux "next-gen" possèdent un gameplay très basique. Heureusement les choses commencent à bouger un peu, et nous avons eu droit à quelques bonnes surprises.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Décembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que l'avenir de Nintendo sera, toutefois Iwata l'a très clairement dit, le successeur ne sera pas aussi "révolutionnaire" que la Wii.


Ah? Je savais pas, merci pour l'infos!! Ca me rassure un peu en faite..


----------



## BioSS (2 Décembre 2008)

bananafighter a dit:


> Hum... j'ai parlé de l'ergonomie, pas de la précision.
> Tu m'as l'air bien remonté, vas-y doucement !...
> 
> Et pourquoi n'a-t-elle pas baissé à ton avis ? Tout simplement parcequ'elle a du succès !
> ...



Dommage, tu viens de ressortir les arguments qui ont été cassé au tout début de ce topic.

Les jeux HD ont un gameplay basique. Ah bon, donc tu en reviens au principe des vases communicants du début du fil. Selon toi, si un jeu est beau, il est basique, c'est l'un ou l'autre ? Tu te rends compte de la médiocrité du raisonnement ? Maintenant objectivement : En quoi Disaster a un gameplay plus évolué alors que ce n'est qu'un pauvre time crisis ? Pourquoi les meilleurs jeux de la Wii, comme Okami, Zelda, ou Resident Evil 4, sont tous des portages de jeux Gamecube ? Maintenant côté jeu en HD : Simple exemple : Dead Space et Bioshock sont des jeux où le gameplay est primordial, désolé de te faire descendre de ton nuage. Dans l'un il est impératif de viser les membres au lieu de tirer dans le tas comme un bourrin, ce qui apporte une touche de réflexion et de tactique, et dans l'autre il faut être très créatif pour piéger les ennemis de dizaines de façons différentes. Dans Disaster, t'as des ennemis dans la surface de ton écran, un réticule, tu vise avec ta wiimote, tu tires sur les pixels sensés représentés les ennemis, ils vont mourir avec une animation proche du ridicule, et tu peux même pas te déplacer. Le gameplay est proche de ZERO.

Ensuite, la Wii n'a pas baissé de prix parce qu'elle a du succès ? Mais, mais, mais c'est quoi ce foutu argument ? Je supporte pas les débilos qui me sortent ça ! Bordel, en quoi ça justifie ? La Star Academy a du succès donc c'est bien qu'ils continuent ? Les grosses daubes de Michael Bay cartonnent au cinéma alors c'est bien qu'il continue ? Mais non, non, et non, c'est pas parce que le public suit que c'est bien, ça me paraît EVIDENT non ? D'ailleurs, même si c'était le cas, pourquoi Nintendo ne baisserait pas le prix de la Wii ? Pourtant la PS2 a énormément baissé de prix malgré son succès hallucinant et ses 100 millions de ventes (cinq fois la Wii) !!!

Mais encore une fois, bravo Nintendo ? Déjà que 250&#8364; en 2006 c'était déjà deux fois trop cher par rapport à ce que c'était, mais en 2008, ne pas descendre le prix d'un centime, c'est vraiment genre LA BLAGUE. Je sais pas, c'est une caméra cachée non ? Réveillez moi !

Honnêtement, en analysant bien chaque élément, il n'y a qu'un conclusion possible : c'est que Nintendo, c'est des vrais crevards finis. *Tu veux une preuve supplémentaire ? Pourquoi dans Wii Music il n'y a que des classiques et des musiques de jeux Nintendo ?* Et pourquoi y a pas de vrais titres connus, comme dans Rock Band ou Guitar Hero ? Pour un jeu musical, c'est la moindre des choses non ? Je vais t'expliquer. Parce que de cette manière, *Nintendo ne paye aucun droit. Rien. Zéro royalties.* Pour un jeu musical, ça la fout mal.

Wii Music c'est l'essence même de la philosophie Nintendo depuis la DS : du jeu sans ambition, sans difficulté (on peut même pas "perdre" dans Wii Music), conçu à l'arrache, en trois mois,  avec une négligence et une absence de soin qui décolle la rétine, et SURTOUT, surtout, 75% du budget qui part dans la communication au lieu de partir dans le développement. Résultat, un carton plein. Grâce à qui ? A tous les lobotimisés qui passent leur vie devant la télé, à tous les bobos encravatés qui s'achètent cette daube hype, pour la mettre dans le placard après avoir agité le hochet et ne la ressortir qu'en soirée pour faire rigoler les filles. Ne me dis pas non : Même les pubs Nintendo le montrent. Des gentilles familles qui rigolent devant la télé et des jeunes aux cheveux longs qui jouent avec papy et petite s&#339;ur.

Une telle lobotomisation, j'en ai encore des sueurs.
Sinon, je sais pas si t'as vu, mais tu m'as cité Soul Calibur, God of War, et MGS2, en me disant "tu vois que les jeux peuvent être beaux ?". Le truc c'est que AUCUN jeu sur Wii n'arrive à ces graphismes là, c'est quand même malheureux ! Soul Calibur Legends est immonde, Disaster est carrément plus laid que MGS2, et rien n'arrive au genou de God of War. Les seuls jeux bien faits, c'est les portages : Okami & Resident Evil 4. Tous les jeux développés spécialement pour la Wii sont carrément moches, exception faite des grandes séries Nintendo. Tristesse, par rapport à la Gamecube qui en son temps proposait au moins du jeu soigné. Rien que ça, ça n'existe pas sur Wii. Je parle pas de bon ou de mauvais jeu, mais juste, du soin apporté à leur conception.

Pour terminer, quand tu parles d'EA Games, tu montres bien combien t'es à côté de la plaque. EA était détestable sur la génération précédente, autant là, ils sortent des jeux totalement novateurs comme Dead Space, Mirror's Edge, ou Skate. Que des nouvelles licenses, et chacune d'entre elle a marqué le genre de son empreinte et de ses idées nouvelles. Alors dire qu'EA c'est des nazes, non. Surtout que tout le monde veut se faire éditer par EA tant leur contrat est avantageux.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> La Wii lit les DvD? :mouais:



oui mais pas de facon standard


----------



## BioSS (2 Décembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> oui mais pas de facon standard



Avec une puce.
Donc non, elle ne lit pas les DVD.
Encore une preuve supplémentaire de la mesquinerie de Nintendo.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Avec une puce.
> Donc non, elle ne lit pas les DVD.
> Encore une preuve supplémentaire de la mesquinerie de Nintendo.



en effet, d'ou ma reponse


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Décembre 2008)

Bioss a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, la Wii n'a pas baissé de prix parce qu'elle a du succès ? Mais, mais, mais c'est quoi ce foutu argument ? Je supporte pas les débilos qui me sortent ça ! Bordel, en quoi ça justifie ? La Star Academy a du succès donc c'est bien qu'ils continuent ? Les grosses daubes de Michael Bay cartonnent au cinéma alors c'est bien qu'il continue ? Mais non, non, et non, c'est pas parce que le public suit que c'est bien, ça me paraît EVIDENT non ? D'ailleurs, même si c'était le cas, pourquoi Nintendo ne baisserait pas le prix de la Wii ? Pourtant la PS2 a énormément baissé de prix malgré son succès hallucinant et ses 100 millions de ventes (cinq fois la Wii) !!!


Ah non mais alors là Bioss c'est une réalité du marché ça. C'est pas Banafighter qui sort "ce foutu argument" parce qu'il trouve que c'est une bonne idée.


----------



## G3finder (2 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Deuxièmement, les hardcore gamers ont un piètre opinion de la Wii parce que COMMENT cette daube peut coûter 250&#8364; ??? Et comment vous, les casuals, pouvez-vous accepter de lâcher 250&#8364; là-dedans ? Seul un ignorant en est capable, et c'est pour ça que les "hardcore" sont dégoûtés, c'est de voir le succès de cette console alors qu'elle est nettement trop chère par rapport à ce qu'elle propose. C'est là le vrai problème. A noter que malgré son prix exhorbitant, c'est la seule console qui n'a pas baissé de prix en deux ans ! Elle coûterait 149&#8364;, tu sais, les hardcore s'en ficheraient de la Wii.



c'est bien que tu donnes ton avis mais de là à descendre massivement  les goûts des autres 

- en quoi ça dérange les hardcore-gamers le prix de la wii et sa présence dans l'univers du jeu vidéo étant donné qu'ils ne jouent pas sur cet console ce  dont tu laisses entrevoir par ailleurs 
pourquoi les casual ne se permettraient pas de critiquer les no life et leurs stéréotypes..... 
as tu entendu un noob descendre en flèche un geek  

- ensuite peut être que le prix de la wii n'a pas baissé depuis sa sortie c'est sûrement dû au fait qu'elle n'ait pas de problème pour se vendre pas comme ta xbox 360 de gamer au prix d'une ds (avec la promo) :mouais:


je ne demande qu'à bénéficier de ta culture du JV (les autres aussi je pense) mais pas  des critiques inutiles :affraid:


----------



## BioSS (2 Décembre 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> c'est bien que tu donnes ton avis mais de là à descendre massivement  les goûts des autres
> 
> - en quoi ça dérange les hardcore-gamers le prix de la wii et sa présence dans l'univers du jeu vidéo étant donné qu'ils ne jouent pas sur cet console ce  dont tu laisses entrevoir par ailleurs
> pourquoi les casual ne se permettraient pas de critiquer les no life et leurs stéréotypes.....
> ...



Ma culture JV je m'en fiche c'est pas mon métier, je bosse dans le graphisme, la vidéo, la 3D et l'animation, c'est relativement proche, ce qui me permet d'avoir un &#339;il très technique, mais y a des joueurs qui ont une bien meilleure culture que la mienne, en particulier parce que je joue assez peu sur ordinateur.

Sinon oui j'ai entendu un milliard de fois les n00bs descendre les consoles concurrentes, parce que au début, la Wii, évidemment j'ai kiffé, comme tout le monde. Sauf que quand le mec qui l'a acheté, et qui n'a jamais joué de sa vie, te dis "tu vois, c'est mille fois mieux que sur ta console à 400&#8364;,  au moins tu t'amuses", et que tu vois ta nana qui l'achète, ton oncle, bref, tous ceux qui n'ont jamais joué au jeu vidéo, tu te poses des questions... Finalement, c'est pas si mal que ça.

Puis les premiers mois passent, tu vois les jeux qui sortent, qui sont beaucoup moins soignés que ce qu'on avait sur Gamecube, et du coup sur les forums, tu critiques et tu fais part de ta déception, tu te demandes pourquoi le niveau est si bas. Red Steel est là, et tu te rends compte que la Wiimote en dehors de Wii Sports, c'est pas si fun. Du coup t'expliques un peu ta vision des choses, et là, t'as 140 charognes qui te tombent dessus pour te dire que ce que fait Nintendo c'est génial et puis, Nintendo hein, c'est les artisans du JV, ils sont là depuis le début, ils savent ce qu'ils font, et le grand méchant Sony qui a tué la concurrence avec la Playstation et bah ils pourrissent le monde,  blabla ... Et quand tu vois ce genre de discours sur TOUS les jeux, même les plus grosses horreurs, tu deviens perplexe et ça te dégoûte. Tu te dis que toi, qui a connu ces expériences de jeu incroyables, qui t'ont parfois collé à la manette deux jours d'affilé pour finir une aventure d'une traite, t'es vraiment pas de ce monde là, et que t'as encore un peu d'esprit critique au delà la massue médiatique que fût la Wii et sa nouvelle façon de jouer.

Deux ans après, pour en avoir bien fait le tour, le verdict est là. La Wii, c'est un brouillon, avec du puzzle game d'un côté, et les licenses Nintendo de l'autre, qui stagnent dans leur conception et n'apportent presque rien de neuf. Zelda est un sous Ocarina of Time, MarioKart sur Wii est le moins bon de tous, bref, toutes les licenses ont déçu leurs fans à l'exception de Mario Galaxy, Super Smash Bros, et Metroid Prime. D'ailleurs il y a un sondage intéressant sur Gamekult, avec "quelle est la console qui vous a le plus déçu en 2008"... Alors que les Nboys sont massivement présents sur Gamekult (au point que beaucoup d'habitués se sont exilés devant une telle hargne), ils se trouve qu'à la quasi unanimité les gens sont déçus par... la Wii.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

je compte plus mes collegues qui ont achete le truc wiifit et qui l'ont range dans un placard


----------



## G3finder (2 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Sinon oui j'ai entendu un milliard de fois les n00bs descendre les consoles concurrentes, parce que au début, la Wii, évidemment j'ai kiffé, comme tout le monde. Sauf que quand le mec qui l'a acheté, et qui n'a jamais joué de sa vie, te dis "tu vois, c'est mille fois mieux que sur ta console à 400,  au moins tu t'amuses", et que tu vois ta nana qui l'achète, ton oncle, bref, tous ceux qui n'ont jamais joué au jeu vidéo, tu te poses des questions, tu te demande si tu vas pas la prendre.




ben écoutes c'est plutôt encourageant ce que tu dis .... des membres de ton entourage n'auraient peut être jamais joué aux jeux vidéos et partagés des moments conviviaux en famille dans le cadre du jeu vidéo !!!!!

pour exemple perso, jamais je n'aurai fait jouer mon père sur Ninja Gaïden mais par contre on s'est régalés sur mario kart online 

et puis rentrer dans le jeu vidéo par la petite porte pour évoluer vers de la console de gamer ce n'est pas une mauvaise chose

tu sais je suis aussi motard.... et jamais je ne permettrais de dire à un gars en cb500 qu'il ne connaît rien à la moto parce qu'il ne roule sur un gsxr1000 ou autre grosse cylindrée  de fou, je penserai simplement qu'il roule avec sa propre conception tout comme le joueur dans sa pratique du jeu vidéo !!!!!

quand tu auras compris que pour faire de l'innovation dans les JV il faut aussi passer par la vente de "daubes" qui financeront par la suite le développement des gros titres et c'est partout pareil ....
c''est un principe économique, diffuser une technologie afin de la développer voire de la remplacer par une autre plus en pointe  (cf l'économie des cycles de l'innovation)

après il ne faut pas non plus se faire d'illusions et même si les chiffres pourraient démontrer le contraire avoir 19ans et jouer c'est bien mais on ne joue pas forcément pareil voire on stoppe le jeu avec une vie familiale


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Décembre 2008)

Bioss a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que quand le mec qui l'a acheté, et qui n'a jamais joué de sa vie, te dis "tu vois, c'est mille fois mieux que sur ta console à 400&#8364;


En faite je suis pas sûr qu'on lise la même discussion. 
A te lire j'ai l'impression parfois que tu te sens le seul Playstationner entouré de fanatiques Nintendo.
J'ai acheté la Wii, je n'y joue pas souvent, mais j'ai jamais dis que c'était 1000x fois mieux que ma 360. En faite j'essais juste, comme beaucoup, que tu casse pas trop nintendo et ses amateurs. J'ai toujours l'impression que si y'en a un qui débarque ici, il est condamné à mort. 
Je crois que je préfèrais la PS3 et MGS, j'ai envie de me l'acheter d'ailleurs la semaine porchaine, mais mon point c'est que trois ces consoles sont excellentes, tout dépend de tes besoins. On peut critiquer Nintendo comme on veut, mais je pourrais pas aller jusqu'à lyncher certains types de besoin parce que ce ne sont pas ceux des hardcore gamers. :rateau:

Edit: Moué le post de g3finder est semblable au miens en partie, pourtant je l'avais pas lu avant.


----------



## BioSS (2 Décembre 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> pour exemple perso, jamais je n'aurai fait jouer mon père sur Ninja Gaïden mais par contre on s'est régalés sur mario kart online



Ce qui évidemment n'était pas possible avant la Wii, hein, MarioKart n'existe que depuis la NES après tout.


----------



## BioSS (2 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> En faite je suis pas sûr qu'on lise la même discussion.
> A te lire j'ai l'impression parfois que tu te sens le seul Playstationner entouré de fanatiques Nintendo.



C'est un peu ça. J'en ai marre de voir un de mes médias préférés se faire descendre en flèche par les journalistes, qui passent leur temps à faire des amalgames entre la violence réelle et la violence du jeu vidéo. Quand on voit que certains parlent de "simulateurs de meurtre" pour parler des FPS, je suis atterré.

Et quand il parlent positivement des jeux vidéo, c'est pour montrer la Wii et la DS avec Brain Training et Wii Fit qui permettraient de perdre du poids devant la télé ou de connaître son âge mental. Brain Training n'aurait jamais eu ce succès si le score affiché aurait été un pourcentage. Son succès, c'est de montrer le soi-disant âge du cerveau, ce qui est totalement irréaliste et illogique. Mais c'est un coup de génie marketing : tout le monde veut connaître son âge mental ! Pour Wii Fit, même truc : d'après des recherches menés par des scientifiques ricains, jouer à Wii Fit ne dpense pas plus de calories que de jouer à un jeu lambda genre FPS, tout simplement parce que les FPS mettent ton cerveau à rude épreuve, avec réflexes, recherche de l'ennemi dans le décor, tentative de survie, gestion du déplacement... Et je parle pas du online avec la pression sur les épaules et la vivacité d'esprit nécessaire. Devant Wii Fit, t'as le cerveau en mode off, seul ton corps est sollicité. Au final : kif kif.

Bref, donc le jeu vidéo classique est hyper violent, l'apanage de quelques geeks boutonneux qui ne font rien de leur vie, et la Wii c'est la console des gens à la mode qui prennent soin de leur corps et de leur cerveau, c'est la console des gens qui ne jouent pas beaucoup et donc ne sont pas des nolife. Voilà comment le jeu vidéo est représenté dans l'inconscient collectif, grâce aux médias. J'avais eu cette réflexion il y a même pas une semaine en voyant l'édition spéciale, l'émission quotidienne de Canal, en écoutant son gros beauf de présentateur qui répondait à une chronique pertinente sur les jeux vidéo d'Ariel Wizman : "non mais ça c'est ceux qui ont pas de vie". Dommage, je suis l'exact contraire de ce qui est dit, un peu comme tous mes potes avec qui je joue online.



Atlante a dit:


> Je crois que je préfèrais la PS3 et MGS, j'ai envie de me l'acheter d'ailleurs la semaine porchaine



Si t'as une 360 je vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir une PS3, sauf pour les rares exclusivités et pour jouer online gratuitement aux jeux multiplateformes.


----------



## G3finder (2 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Ce qui évidemment n'était pas possible avant la Wii, hein, MarioKart n'existe que depuis la NES après tout.



bien sur que non .... le merchandising autour de la wii (pub, omniprésence...) a modifié la vision du jeu ... as tu déjà vu à l'époque de la nes (certainement pas né) des pubs avec la famille devant l'écran de télé 

et puis lorsque je jouais à la console (psx , nes, snes, xbox...) il fallait que j'aille sur la tv familial ... avec tous les inconvénients qui vont avec ... aujourd'hui ce sont même les parents qui branchent les wii  et chacun a en principe sa télé et dès le plus jeune âge

tu ne peux absolument pas détacher les pratiques du jeu vidéo en oubliant l'évolution des moeurs/pratiques.....

et puis les soft qui sont sortis .. des titres bien plus familiaux ... moins individualistes

*"tout le monde veut connaître son âge mental"* : c'est  pour ça que tu ne souhaites acheter de wii ... pour éviter le test  
*
à prendre au 32ème degré bien sur 
*


----------



## BioSS (2 Décembre 2008)

J'ai précisément 32 ans d'âge mental, en trois parties... J'ai eu la flemme d'aller plus loin 

Concernant Mariokart, rien n'empêchait ton père d'y jouer dès 98... Comme le mien, il a apprécié essayer les jeux avec moi depuis mon plus jeune âge, la Wii ne l'a pas du tout convaincu (faut dire que j'ai une PS3 chez moi et qu'étant photographe, il a l'&#339;il). Et il joue de temps en temps, avec moi à Motorstorm, parce qu'il adore l'intensité des sensations. Il a beaucoup apprécié Burnout aussi, pour la violence des crashs. Et ce n'est pas du tout un fan de voiture.

C'est juste une histoire d'ouverture. Concernant la masse, le grand public, il a fallu que la publicité leur dise "regardez c'est convivial" pour qu'il s'y mettent. Ca confirme tout à fait ce que je dis depuis le début.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Concernant la masse, le grand public, il a fallu que la publicité leur dise "regardez c'est convivial" pour qu'il s'y mettent. Ca confirme tout à fait ce que je dis depuis le début.




et surtout, ils font croire qu'avec wii fit on va maigrir ou avoir un corps de reve


----------



## G3finder (2 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> J'ai précisément 32 ans d'âge mental, en trois parties... J'ai eu la flemme d'aller plus loin
> 
> Concernant Mariokart, rien n'empêchait ton père d'y jouer dès 98... Comme le mien, il a apprécié essayer les jeux avec moi depuis mon plus jeune âge, la Wii ne l'a pas du tout convaincu (faut dire que j'ai une PS3 chez moi et qu'étant photographe, il a l'il). Et il joue de temps en temps, avec moi à Motorstorm, parce qu'il adore l'intensité des sensations. Il a beaucoup apprécié Burnout aussi, pour la violence des crashs. Et ce n'est pas du tout un fan de voiture.



ben pour moi, ces jeux n'ont aucun intérêt... pas plus d'intérêt voire moins que mario kart 
jolis peut être mais dommage de fric pour un jeu qui tourne en rond 
je te les laisse 1000fois pour refaire la série des discworld (1, 2 et world) sur psx 




> juste une histoire d'ouverture. Concernant la masse, le grand public, il a fallu que la publicité leur dise "regardez c'est convivial" pour qu'il s'y mettent. Ca confirme tout à fait ce que je dis depuis le début.



tu verras dans ton futur métier que si tu ne fais ce que tu aimes, tu ne le feras certainement uniquement pour toi 
tu te rends compte le fric que génère la console des noobs en plus de celles des gamers 

faut pas rester sectaire sinon je te répondrai que tant que tu n'as pas fait chrono trigger, FF7 , super mario rpg .... tu ne fais partie que des gamers de seconde zone 

ne sois pas si obtu, acceptes juste que des personnes ont des avis différents.... tu sais je n'ai jamais été un pro wii, ni ps3 ni box ni rien du tout .... parce qu'en se fermant l'ouverture (lol) tu te prives certainement de titres sympas que tu n'aurais pas approchés parce que tu te refuses ça ou encore ça


----------



## G3finder (2 Décembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> et surtout, ils font croire qu'avec wii fit on va maigrir ou avoir un corps de reve




on ne t'a jamais fait croire qu'en mangeant de la soupe tu serais fort  et tu y as cru ... alors si yen a qui y croient , laissons les rêver... le rêve c'est encore le seul détachement qui te coupe de la réalité :rateau:


----------



## ederntal (2 Décembre 2008)

Vous me faîtes marrer avec tous vos arguments à deux balles et vos petites batailles...

Les trois principales consoles ont des avantages et des inconvénients!
BioSS, comment peux tu dire que la wii est une daube! 
On s'en fou du hardware, ce qui compte c'est les jeux. Il y a plusieurs excellents jeux, tu les cites toi même souvent (mario, mario kart, smash bros, zelda, j'ajouterai wii sport, et je me suis bien amusé sur wii fit...). Dommage qu'il n'y ai pas plus de bons jeux réalisés par des éditeurs tiers!
Il faut ajouter à cela tous les jeux téléchargeables, et c'est un ENORME argument je trouve. C'est une énorme joie pour moi de rejouer aux vieux jeux (j'ai re-découvert par exemple lolo2) et certains bons jeux wii ware (et il y en a!!!)

La playstation 3 est aussi une très bonne console, de bons jeux, dans un style différent, avec en plus une interface sympa, avec la HD et tout et tout... Little big planet me fait rêver, l'aspect créatif et communautaire à l'air génial. Je pense craquer un jour ou l'autre.

Je ne voit pas pourquoi certains d'entre vous sont si obtus.
Chaque console à de très TRÈS bons jeux et apportent du plaisir aux joueurs.
C'est pas plus compliqué que ça


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> on ne t'a jamais fait croire qu'en mangeant de la soupe tu serais fort  et tu y as cru ... alors si yen a qui y croient , laissons les rêver... le rêve c'est encore le seul détachement qui te coupe de la réalité :rateau:




au prix de la wii, tu en achetes de la soupe


----------



## Charly777 (2 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Wii Music c'est l'essence même de la philosophie Nintendo depuis la DS : du jeu sans ambition, sans difficulté (on peut même pas "perdre" dans Wii Music)


Je te rejoins, la difficulté est de plus en plus ridicule. Même si je m'amuse bien (et même très bien) je regrette cela : une difficulté qui n'est pas toujours à la portée des joueurs (plus habituels). 



BioSS a dit:


> Ce qui évidemment n'était pas possible avant la Wii, hein, MarioKart n'existe que depuis la NES après tout.


+1, preuve aussi que Nintendo a réussi pour la deuxième fois une "démocratisation" du marché. Comme tout système de masse il y a des effet positif mais négatif aussi, comme l'euphémisation (euh ça ce dit ?) de la difficulté.



ederntal a dit:


> Chaque console à de très TRÈS bons jeux et apportent du plaisir aux joueurs.
> C'est pas plus compliqué que ça


Tout le monde ne parvient pas à considérer cette phrase... c'est comme l'ordi que des 1 ou 0.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Si t'as une 360 je vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir une PS3, sauf pour les rares exclusivités et pour jouer online gratuitement aux jeux multiplateformes.


En faite ce serait pour le BluRay, la HD qui va avec, et MGS. 
Mais à quel point  la 360 et la Wii ne m'ont pas captivé, je me pose pas mal de questions. 
Ceci dit la PS3 peut toujours faire lecteur bluray, donc ça sauve les meubles...

D'ailleurs dans ma chambre j'ai un grand écran plat LG acheté il y a 2-3 ans, comme savoir si il est HD ready ou autre?


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> En faite je suis pas sûr qu'on lise la même discussion.
> A te lire j'ai l'impression parfois que tu te sens le seul Playstationner entouré de fanatiques Nintendo.
> J'ai acheté la Wii, je n'y joue pas souvent, mais j'ai jamais dis que c'était 1000x fois mieux que ma 360. En faite j'essais juste, comme beaucoup, que tu casse pas trop nintendo et ses amateurs. J'ai toujours l'impression que si y'en a un qui débarque ici, il est condamné à mort.



La question n'est pas là. Moi par exemple, j'ai eu entre les pattes toutes les consoles de Nintendo sorties en France, de la Nes jusqu'à la DS, pourtant la Wii n'en fait pas partie. Pourquoi? Simplement parce que sur le papier le concept est plein de promesses, reste à voir comment on les concrétises. Mais j'aime bien laisser le bénéfice du doute, alors j'ai attendu avant de juger. 

Après deux ans d'existence le constat est amer. Dans la majorité des cas le combo Wiimote/Nunchuk est mal, peu, ou pas utilisé (ça se résume souvent à des gesticulations gadgets), niveau qualité le catalogue est catastrophique...et les perspectives d'avenir ne sont pas réjouissantes de ce côté là... et pour couronner le tout, maintenant c'est Big N qui va nous resservir ses titres GC à la sauce Wii. 

En fin de compte la seule révolution, pour reprendre le nom de code de la console, que je vois, c'est juste le retour de Nintendo sur le trône au détriment de Sony. Pour le reste, on y a plus perdu dans cette histoire qu'autre chose...

Tu sais, être sensible aux jeux de la boite n'empêche nullement de rester lucide.


----------



## rizoto (3 Décembre 2008)

ederntal a dit:


> Vous me faîtes marrer avec tous vos arguments à deux balles et vos petites batailles...
> 
> Les trois principales consoles ont des avantages et des inconvénients!
> BioSS, comment peux tu dire que la wii est une daube!
> ...



4 bons jeux sur 2 ans sachant que tous surfent sur la nostalgie des premiers opus....(rien ne vaut le premier mario kart  )
Quand a wii sport  C'est absolument nul. Par exemple wii tennis, on peut quasiment rien faire. 

Bref, on s'amuse 20 minutes sur chacun des mini jeux, apres on s'ennuie ferme et on va faire un vrai tennis ou un vrai booling.

Dans mon entourage, beaucoup de filles l'ont achetee (ce n'est pas un jugement de valeur, mais bien un constat) raisons : les jeux sont facile d'acces, pas prise de tête...

De maniere generale, apres l'euphorie de la decouverte, je trouve la wii vraiment decevante


----------



## bananafighter (3 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Dommage, tu viens de ressortir les arguments qui ont été cassé au tout début de ce topic.
> 
> Les jeux HD ont un gameplay basique. Ah bon, donc tu en reviens au principe des vases communicants du début du fil. Selon toi, si un jeu est beau, il est basique, c'est l'un ou l'autre ? Tu te rends compte de la médiocrité du raisonnement ? [...]
> 
> ...



Tu n'écoutes pas, tu ne réfléchis pas, tu déformes mes propos, tu extrapoles...
Bref, tu troll. Ça n'a rien de très constructif.
Je souhaite aux autres bonne discussion sur les consoles de jeu.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Décembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> La question n'est pas là. Moi par exemple, j'ai eu entre les pattes toutes les consoles de Nintendo sorties en France, de la Nes jusqu'à la DS, pourtant la Wii n'en fait pas partie. Pourquoi? Simplement parce que sur le papier le concept est plein de promesses, reste à voir comment on les concrétises. Mais j'aime bien laisser le bénéfice du doute, alors j'ai attendu avant de juger.
> 
> Après deux ans d'existence le constat est amer. Dans la majorité des cas le combo Wiimote/Nunchuk est mal, peu, ou pas utilisé (ça se résume souvent à des gesticulations gadgets), niveau qualité le catalogue est catastrophique...et les perspectives d'avenir ne sont pas réjouissantes de ce côté là... et pour couronner le tout, maintenant c'est Big N qui va nous resservir ses titres GC à la sauce Wii.
> 
> ...


Non je sais, mais mon point est que la Wii peut tout à fait convenir à d'autres types de joueurs, et qu'on ne peut pas vraiment critiquer le fait qu'ils aient besoin d'une console comme ça! Je suis complètement d'accord avec ce que tu as écris cependant. A la différence que moi, j'ai acheté la Wii à sa sortie en étant persuadé dès le départ qu'aucun éditeur tiers ne parviendrait à sortir de bons jeux dessus. J'l'ai prise à la base pour les quelques jeux nintendo. 2 ans après mon achat ne m'a pas vraiment convaincu, mais je crois que ça aurait pu être éviter si Nintendo avait eu la bonne idée d'y mettre au moins un lecteur dvd.


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Décembre 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> as tu entendu un noob descendre en flèche un geek



       Non, car cest lui qui te téléphone le dimanche matin car il nest pas foutu dinstaller un driver.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Décembre 2008)

rizotto a dit:
			
		

> 4 bons jeux sur 2 ans sachant que tous surfent sur la nostalgie des premiers opus....(rien ne vaut le premier mario kart  )
> Quand a wii sport  C'est absolument nul. Par exemple wii tennis, on peut quasiment rien faire.


 Oui tout seul d'accord ça n'a aucun intérêt, par contre à plusieurs je m'amuse plutôt bien avec Wii sport. Ceci dit c'est vrai qu'on n'achète pas une console dans le seul but de la sortir quand es amis viennent.



G2LOQ a dit:


> Non, car cest lui qui te téléphone le dimanche matin car il nest pas foutu dinstaller un driver.


Installer un dri...?    

 PCïste SPOTTED!!!!!! Vade retro sur windows satanas!!!!!!


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Décembre 2008)

M**de ! Ma couverture est tombé !!!!


----------



## ederntal (3 Décembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> 4 bons jeux sur 2 ans sachant que tous surfent sur la nostalgie des premiers opus....(rien ne vaut le premier mario kart  )
> Quand a wii sport  C'est absolument nul. Par exemple wii tennis, on peut quasiment rien faire.



Je ne suis pas d'accords que wii sport est nul.
Presque à chaque soirée ou l'on joue entre amis, il y a un moment compétition "wii bowling"... Et on pourtant on a un passé de "gros" joueurs, on est au courant de l'actualité vidéo-ludique, et on est pas très "casual"...

4 bons jeux sur wii ?! - Mario galaxy - Zelda - Mario kart - Smash bros - Okami - Resident evil - Metroid - Paper mario... et pourquoi pas pour certains: - Wii fit - Guitar hero/rock band - Wii sport...

+ quelques bons jeux pas cher (mais souvent très court) sur wii ware, j'ai beaucoup aimé Lost wind par exemple, et un autre dont j'ai oublié le nom... 
+ la possibilité de télécharger des vieux BONS jeux, notamment des vieux jeux nes/snes que j'avais complètement oublié et qui n'ont pas trop à rougir face à quelques énormes productions bourré de 3D où l'on s'ennuie!...

Je trouve aussi que ce n'est PAS assez pour une grande console comme la wii.
Il manque quelques gros blockbuster d'éditeurs tierces... 10 jeux cela ne suffit clairement pas a un hardcore gamer! Mais ne caricaturons pas cette console! Il n'y a pas non plus 100 excellents jeux sur PS3!

Moi qui adore les vieux mario et compagnie... Je suis content de voir de bons nouveaux épisodes en 3D et de pouvoir télécharger les anciens (et découvrir de belles perles).

Rien ne vaut une nuit mario kart ou smash bros entre amis. Peu de jeux multijoueurs autre que ceux de nintendo m'ont réellement donné du plaisir pendant des heures d'affilés (et à mes potes), et pourtant j'en ai essayé (à quelques exceptions près, ssx notamment)!
Je joue rarement 3h d'affilé en solo, mais il m'arrive plusieurs fois par mois d'avoir ce genre de soirée entre amis... Du coup ça nous dérange pas d'avoir peu de bon jeux, mais d'y jouer bien!

Je pense ne pas être le seul à jouer de cette manière et la wii est LA console pour ce genre de soirée!

Je ne suis pas un "pro-wii", je pense même craquer un jour pour une ps3, ça m'énerve juste de voir certaines personnes avec un avis si tranché, alors que j'ai passé des 10e voir 100e d'heures à m'amuser devant cette console sans jamais être déçu par aucun de mes jeux (même si j'en ai pas + d'une 10e...).

Longue vie à ces 3 consoles, qui ont toute un intérêt!


----------



## Trompe la Mort (3 Décembre 2008)

J'ai pas pris le temps de tout lire, aussi je me demande si vous avez pris en compte un paramètre qui fait le succès de la Wii : ses jeux sont tellement pauvres graphiquement qu'on est sûr de rien rater de ce qui se passe à l'écran.

A contrario, ayant un peu joué sur PS3, j'ai été gêné par la profusion de détails. On s'amuse pas dans Burnout Paradise quand on passe son temps à chercher la route. J'ai lâché GTA 4 rapidement parce que je ne distinguais rien sur une TV normale avec toutes ces couleurs fadasses (mention spéciale au radar, les daltoniens vous détestent, Rockstar). Bon, y a Singstar qui sauve la mise... mais c'est un peu l'esprit de la Wii, non ?

Bref, vivement que Sega ressorte la Dreamcast. Le marché est prêt pour un retour en arrière !


----------



## kisco (3 Décembre 2008)

ederntal a dit:


> Je joue rarement 3h d'affilé en solo, mais il m'arrive plusieurs fois par mois d'avoir ce genre de soirée entre amis... Du coup ça nous dérange pas d'avoir peu de bon jeux, mais d'y jouer bien!
> 
> Je pense ne pas être le seul à jouer de cette manière et la wii est LA console pour ce genre de soirée!


Non tu n'est pas le seul, pour moi c'est pareil, la Wii j'y joue à 90% en multi-joueurs.
D'ailleurs je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de finir Mario Galaxy (qui déchire pourtant).

Le jeu des derniers mois chez moi c'est Boom Blox, tout le monde l'adore, c'est vraiment excellent (même si ça a l'air simplet, ce n'est pas le cas) !


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Décembre 2008)

kisco a dit:


> Le jeu des derniers mois chez moi c'est Boom Blox, tout le monde l'adore, c'est vraiment excellent (même si ça a l'air simplet, ce n'est pas le cas) !



Un jeu chapeauté par Spielberg.


----------



## BioSS (3 Décembre 2008)

kisco a dit:


> Non tu n'est pas le seul, pour moi c'est pareil, la Wii j'y joue à 90% en multi-joueurs.
> D'ailleurs je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de finir Mario Galaxy (qui déchire pourtant).
> 
> Le jeu des derniers mois chez moi c'est Boom Blox, tout le monde l'adore, c'est vraiment excellent (même si ça a l'air simplet, ce n'est pas le cas) !



Boom Blox est l'exemple même du jeu qui ne vaut pas son prix.
Essaye World of Goo sur Mac, pour 20&#8364;, tu va sentir la différence.
Essaye Pain sur PS3 pour 7&#8364;, tu va sentir la différence.

Tout est "bien" si on ne le compare pas au reste du marché. Une lada, objectivement c'est bien si aucune autre voiture existait. Malheureusement pour eux il y a la concurrence.
Là c'est pareil, sauf que chez Nintendo, on occulte la concurrence, du coup, tout ce qu'ils font est génial / pas cher / novateur. Mais non, dommage. Exemple type : la pub Animal
Crossing où tu peux chatter avec tes amis (au lieu de jouer d'ailleurs, vraiment génial). http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=-gDKwzcbl2E

Non mais vous vous rendez compte ? Axer l'argumentation marketing sur la possibilité de chatter par texte... Alors que n'importe quel jeu online le fait depuis 10 ans avec micro. Tristesse.



ederntal a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accords que wii sport est nul.
> Presque à chaque soirée ou l'on joue entre amis, il y a un moment compétition "wii bowling"... Et on pourtant on a un passé de "gros" joueurs, on est au courant de l'actualité vidéo-ludique, et on est pas très "casual"...
> 
> 4 bons jeux sur wii ?! - Mario galaxy - Zelda - Mario kart - Smash bros - Okami - Resident evil - Metroid - Paper mario... et pourquoi pas pour certains: - Wii fit - Guitar hero/rock band - Wii sport...
> ...



Tu ne peux pas avoir un passé de gros joueur et dire que la Wii a beaucoup d'excellent jeux. Quand tu me cite Zelda, Okami, et Resident Evil, tu te rends compte que ces jeux sont des portages Gamecube ? Tu te rends compte qu'Okami et Resident Evil ça fait des années qu'on se les ait mangé ? Alors ptet que t'es passé à côté, mais tu les payes nettement plus cher que leur valeur actuelle, sachant qu'en plus Okami est une inferior version. Ensuite, quand tu me parle de Paper Mario, Mariokart, et Smash Bros, tu te rends compte que ces jeux sont quasiment identiques à leur prédécesseur sur un console pourtant d'ancienne génération ? Mais pour toi ceci est acceptable.

Ensuite sur PS3 et X360, bah tu vois les blockbusters s'avèrent presque tous être de nouvelles séries. De l'air frais. Les séries type Silent Hill, Devil May Cry, etc ont perdu leur lettre de noblesse (alors que ce sont pourtant des jeux qui remplissent leur contrat) parce que les joueurs sont LUCIDES. Devil May Cry, c'est bien gentil mais c'est un jeu PS2 identique, juste avec un upgrade graphique. Du coup, non, ça n'est pas ce qu'on attendait de la next-gen. Vous, vous avez un patch pour faire tourner Resident Evil 4 avec la Wiimote, ça vous suffit. On n'a pas vraiment le même niveau d'attente, mais entre des gens qui payent 30&#8364; un patch wiimote et qui en sont content, et des gens qui ne sont pas satisfaits d'avoir un jeu parfaitement réalisé mais sans évolution réelle, je pense savoir qui est le plus critique. Seuls Ratchet, GTA, Halo, Killzone et Fifa ont réussi une passage à la next-gen sans trop décevoir, et MGS4 aussi mais il y a laissé quelques fans. Résultat : les cartons sur next-gen, c'est Motorstorm, Uncharted, Resistance, Assassin's Creed, Bioshock, Gears of War, Lost Odyssey, Mass Effect, et là que vois-je ? Que des nouvelles licenses, de l'air frais, au contraire de la Wii qui sous ses airs de révolution te réchauffe les même plats que Nintendo te refourgue depuis la N64.

Ensuite, les jeux Wiiware ne sont pas chers. Heu, c'est un sketch ?? Tu les cumules les erreurs d'appréciation. Non mais t'as déjà vu ce qu'offrait la concurrence pour ce prix là ? Au secours, 10&#8364; la ROM SNES c'est hors de prix sachant que sur PS3 les jeux PSone coûtent 4,99&#8364;. Et je n'évoque même pas tous les petits développeurs indépendants qui développent des jeux comme Braid, Castle Crasher, Pain, Warhawk, etc... Des jeux avec de qualité en HD avec de jolis moteur physique, de la belle 2D, ou du online au poil, et qui pourtant coûtent aussi cher que des roms SNES sur Wii. Comme quoi, une fois de plus, c'est l'ignorance qui vous permet d'accepter de tels tarifs, parce qu'en comparant ne serait-ce que dix secondes avec la concurrence, on ne peut pas décemment pas dire que le WiiWare soit une bonne chose.

Wii sport est bon jeu sinon ? C'est nouveau ça. A l'exception du jeu de bowling et du jeu de golf qui sont les seuls à exploiter les capacités de la Wiimote, tout le reste c'est de la daube. Wii Tennis c'est quand même la plus grande catastrophe jamais produite, c'est comme Pong sauf que là tu peux même pas te placer sur le terrain. Non mais tu te rends compte ? PONG. Pourquoi limiter le jeu à quatre personnages, pourquoi ne pas pouvoir se mouvoir soi-même ? En plus le jeu dispose d'une faille extraordinaire qui permet de faire un coup irrattrapable  : je l'ai découvert après 4 heures de jeu, et résultat, personne ne peut me battre, ce coup est impossible à récupérer, tout simplement parce que tu ne gères pas le déplacement et que tu es prisonnier des placement de l'IA. Quelle horreur sérieux. Et puis quand t'as compris qu'un petit geste du poignet assis dans un canapé, c'est la même chose que de faire de grands mouvement debout, bah l'illusion de la Wiimote tombe vite. Le jeu aurait été bon s'il avait vraiment pris en compte toutes les subtiles variations de force et d'inclinaison de la wiimote pour les retranscrire dans le jeu, mais c'est pas le cas : Un geste est d'abord analysé, comparé, et lance un script "revers" ou "lob" en fonction de la courbe. Ensuite, tout n'est qu'une question de timing. Pour envoyer à gauche, tirer tôt, de façon à ce que la raquette soit en fin de mouvement quand elle touche la balle. Pour envoyer à droite, tirer tard, de façon à ce que la raquette débute sa course lorsqu'elle touche la balle. Voilà Wii Sport. Tu ne me crois pas ? Essaye. Tu ne me crois toujours pas ? Invite moi, je te fais une démo chez toi, et même je te défie de me battre. C'est impossible que t'y arrives. Un jeu avec une telle pauvreté de gameplay, et avec une telle faille, c'est inconcevable en 2008, et seul les gens qui ne perçoivent pas la poudre aux yeux peuvent se faire prendre au piège. Visiblement tu en fais parti. Et je ne suis pas un troll : il me semble que pour décortiquer un jeu comme je viens de le faire, il faille quand même s'y intéresser un minimum.


----------



## G3finder (3 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas avoir un passé de gros joueur et dire que la Wii a beaucoup d'excellent jeux.




et pourquoi??? 

avoir apprécié des gros titres sur d'autres plateformes et s'intéresser à une autre manière de jouer , en quoi est-ce antinomique ???? :mouais:

tu n'as pas le droit de kiffer le foie gras et le lendemain te régaler avec une mousse de foie??? 
désolé je prends des exemples très simples afin que les images soient bien comprises :rateau:

je suis ok aussi pour dire que les détails de burnout sont tellement poussés que tu en oublies presque de tourner au bon endroit 

dernière interrogation: acceptes tu, de manière générale, de discuter ou de cotoyer des gens qui ont des avis différents modérés voire différents des tiens 

et comme cela a été cité plus tôt: toutes les consoles ont des avantages et des inconvénients, reste juste que chacun penche en principe vers la plateforme qui présente à ses yeux le moins d'inconvénients  et je crois comprendre que tu n'as opté pour une wii

daubes ou pas: les autres systèmes en sortent aussi, c'est quoi le problème des autres à sortir des titres singstar..... buzz.... ils n'ont pas besoin de tout ça vu qu'ils n'ont que des jeux de tueur 

et pour terminer, je dirai que j'ai été un gros joueur voir un no-life mais que je ne me suis pas du tout retrouvé dans les jeux actuels ... alors la wii, elle est à la maison pour passer des soirées détente sans prise de tête même si à la base je n'en suis pas non plus un fan inconditionnel  mais je ne vais pas non plus m'excuser de jouer à la wii


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Décembre 2008)

Bioss a dit:
			
		

> Et puis quand t'as compris qu'un petit geste du poignet assis dans un canapé, c'est la même chose que de faire de grands mouvement debout, bah l'illusion de la Wiimote tombe vite.


Ca c'est précisément ce qui casse tous le charme de la Wii. A partir du moment où je peux jouer assis à zelda en faisant des mouvements circulaires de l'avant-bras, j'ai tendance à le faire. A partir du moment où je fais ça, autant rebrancher un pad. 
Et si tu rebranche un pad, là la Wii ne vaut plus rien comparé à une gamecube. Plus aucune valeure ajoutée. Et là l'argument technologique lui fait très mal. 

Voilà, c'est un peu le point qui me chagrine avec la Wii, à partir du moment où ça prend, tout va bien. Si ça prend pas  Si l'un des deux joueurs commencent à jouer au tennis assis, et à battre celui qui est debout et qui court comme un labrador la veille de Noël, le concept prend une sacrée claque.

C'est un des plus grands reproche qu'on puisse faire à Nintendo, n'être pas allé assez loin dans leur révolution Wiimote. Si c'était indispensable pour gagner de vraiment y mettre de l'energie, ça aurait été génial, là ce n'est qu'un très bon concept totalement dépendant de l'attitude du joueurs. Le réalisme aurait pu être poussé à son paroxysme, mais c'est pas le cas. (je ne sais plus le nom du jeu de ski où je tourne à droit que si j'appuie sur la jambe droite :rateau: )


----------



## BioSS (3 Décembre 2008)

C'est exactement, précisément, tout à fait ça.


----------



## iota (4 Décembre 2008)

Salut.



Atlante a dit:


> C'est un des plus grands reproche qu'on puisse faire à Nintendo, n'être pas allé assez loin dans leur révolution Wiimote.


Il faudra voir ce que donne le WiiMotion+ à ce niveau là (on nous promet une reproduction des mouvements à l'écran 1:1 en temps réeel).

@+
iota


----------



## Matt82 (4 Décembre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Il faudra voir ce que donne le WiiMotion+ à ce niveau là (on nous promet des reproduction des mouvements à l'écran 1:1 en temps réeel).
> 
> ...


AH AH AH 
Bon moi j y crois pas du tout. Nintendo a présenté la Wii en nous promettant des tas de trucs, c est pas une promesse de plus qui me fera regretter sa revente sur eBay...


----------



## ederntal (4 Décembre 2008)

Je suis d'accords avec vous sur le fait que la wii n'est pas allé assez loin, qu'elle n'a pas assez de très bons jeux.

Mais à l'heure actuelle, combien de jeux sur ps3 permettent de faire des parties multijoueurs avec des gameplay simple et rapide comme wii bowling / smash bros / mario kart... ??? Car moi c'est surtout ça qui me plaît aujourd'hui...

Je suis d'accords que wii tennis à un gameplay nul pour des gens avertis, j'ai acheté top spin, qui offre un gameplay plus élaboré... Si je met 2 néophytes devant la console avec top spin, ils s'amuseront beaucoup beaucoup moins! Le hardcore gamer n'est pas forcement la cible de TOUS les jeux. Ce jeu a fait passé un bon moment à pas mal de gens, il n'est donc pas "nul", tu n'en est juste pas la cible!!!!

Je sais aussi qu'okami est un portage, mais tous ceux qui ont une wii ne sont pas des gros gamers, ils n'ont pas eu forcement une ps2 avants! Cela reste un très bon jeu!

Je me rends compte comme vous que ce N'EST PAS ASSEZ, surtout pour des joueurs avertis! Mais dans ma manière de jouer, et je ne suis pas le seul, cette console m'est indispensable si je veux passer un bon moment video-ludique.

J'ai envie de me prendre une PS3 uniquement pour un seul jeu aujourd'hui... Quand je regarde le catalogue de jeux ps3, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ai 5 jeux qui me donnent envie!
On a pas la même manière de jouer!


----------



## Matt82 (4 Décembre 2008)

ederntal a dit:


> Je suis d'accords avec vous sur le fait que la wii n'est pas allé assez loin, qu'elle n'a pas assez de très bons jeux.
> 
> Mais à l'heure actuelle, combien de jeux sur ps3 permettent de faire des parties multijoueurs avec des gameplay simple et rapide comme wii bowling / smash bros / mario kart... ??? Car moi c'est surtout ça qui me plaît aujourd'hui...
> 
> ...



Oui ca reprend pas mal ce que j avais dit la semaine dernière. La console n'a que 2ans, les éditeurs ont été un peu frileux avant de sortir leur grosse artillerie, j ai sans doute été impatient. Mais en 6 mois, à part Disaster je vois peu de jeux qui me font envie... 

OK je ne suis pas la cible... Si Nintendo vise les maisons de retraite et de faire des jeux de société amélioré, ce n'est pas l expérience de jeu qui m intéresse.

Enfin quand même, Wii Sports c'est plus une démo qu'un vrai jeu. Tu ne m'enlèveras pas ça de la tête. Wii Play, c'est pire (et heureusement que c'est que 10 euros...)

J ai fini Mario Galaxy, Metroid Prime 3, Zelda, Super Paper Mario (j'avais d'ailleurs préféré les 2 volets précédents), Red Steel, ... Maintenant devant l'étendue du désert vidéoludique, ben j'ai préféré changé d'horizon (j'ai acheté un iMac...) 
Je ne dis pas que les autres consoles font mieux. Je ne joue plus tellement d'ailleurs, surtout maintenant que le ski a repris depuis 1 bon mois


----------



## BioSS (4 Décembre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Il faudra voir ce que donne le WiiMotion+ à ce niveau là (on nous promet une reproduction des mouvements à l'écran 1:1 en temps réeel).
> 
> ...



T'es beaucoup trop permissif avec Nintendo.
50&#8364; en plus pour chaque wiimote, afin qu'elles arrivent à faire ce qu'elles auraient toujours dû faire.

Si t'as 4 Wiimotes, ça t'as déjà coûté 250&#8364;+3x60&#8364; = 430&#8364;
Si on rajoute 4x50&#8364; pour pouvoir jouer à quatre à Wii Sports 2 :

430+200 = 630&#8364; pour jouer à ce que Nintendo nous avait promis il y a trois ans.
N'oublions pas que les jeux déjà sortis ne bénéficieront pas du WiiMotion+
Vu le désert du planning Wii 2009, difficile de voir quels jeux ambitieux en tireront parti.

Et bien sûr, la vaseline n'est même pas fournie.


----------



## iota (4 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> T'es beaucoup trop permissif avec Nintendo.
> 50 en plus à chaque wiimote pour faire ce qu'elles auraient toujours dû faire.


Ma remarque ne concerne que l'aspect technique de la chose. A savoir ce que va donner le WiiMotion+ (c'est plus de la curiosité qu'autre chose).

@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (4 Décembre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Il faudra voir ce que donne le WiiMotion+ à ce niveau là (on nous promet une reproduction des mouvements à l'écran 1:1 en temps réeel).
> 
> ...


N'empêche, même si j'aime bien Nintendo et la Wii pour jouer avec des amis, il y a une question que je n'arrive pas à m'enlever de la tête...

C'était impossible de sortir un wiimote + wiimotion pour la Gamecube? 
Pour ça que je me demandais si les moteurs de programmation wii/ gamecube était si différent...


----------



## BioSS (4 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> N'empêche, même si j'aime bien Nintendo et la Wii pour jouer avec des amis, il y a une question que je n'arrive pas à m'enlever de la tête...
> 
> C'était impossible de sortir un wiimote + wiimotion pour la Gamecube?
> Pour ça que je me demandais si les moteurs de programmation wii/ gamecube était si différent...



Question pertinente.
La Wii a simplement amené la gestion du Bluetooth et du Wifi en natif, ce qui simplifie quand même les choses. Mais en effet pour tout le reste, on aurait pu se contenter de la Wiimote sous forme de bundle Wii Sport + Wiimote pour Gamecube.


----------



## Matt82 (4 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Question pertinente.
> La Wii a simplement amené la gestion du Bluetooth et du Wifi en natif, ce qui simplifie quand même les choses. Mais en effet pour tout le reste, on aurait pu se contenter de la Wiimote sous forme de bundle Wii Sport + Wiimote pour Gamecube.



Tout le monde un peu renseigné sait que la Wii est une Gamecube 1.5


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (4 Décembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Tout le monde un peu renseigné sait que la Wii est une Gamecube 1.5


Cool, puisque t'as la réponse, dis en nous plus sur les différences dans les formalités de programmation entre la GC et la Wii! Vas-y.


----------



## BioSS (4 Décembre 2008)

Il n'y a quasiment pas de différence de programmation, puisque les consoles disposent
des même hardware légèrement overclockés. C'est ce qui lui permet d'ailleurs de garder
la rétrocompatibilité sans problème. Il n'y a que la gestion de la Wiimote et la liaison avec
l'OS qui doit changer, le reste c'est kif kif. Ce qui rend encore plus fou quand on voit que
quasiment aucun jeu Wii n'arrive aux plus beaux jeux Gamecube.


----------



## Matt82 (4 Décembre 2008)

+1 Bioss, j allais dire à peu près la même chose.

Le bouton L est devenu le Nunchuk, le bouton R la WiiMote, vu que la "reconnaissance de mouvement" revient à actionner un bouton 
Je ne suis pas d accord avec toi sur les graphismes, c est quand même un peu mieux


----------



## desertea (5 Décembre 2008)

J'aime le jeux vidéo. J'ai Toujours eu beaucoup de consoles à la maison.
Aujourd'hui, PSP, DS, PS3, Wii, Xbox la totale .... 

Pourquoi ? tout simplement car un Mario Kart entre amis ou un bowling sur une Wii, c'est différent qu'un GT sur PS3, etc ....

Ces consoles ont des approches différentes, et je le vois surtout avec mes fistons. Pour moi, quand j'ai vu GT sur PS3 j'étais KO (Oh !! la claque !!!) clair qu'un Mario à côté ça fait rire (au premier abord). Mais je dois dire que mes fils ne réagissent pas de la même façon. Mes premiers jeux vidéo c'était Pong, le bowling sur Atari 2600, puis Amstrad, Amiga .....
Donc quand je vois un GT !! normal que ça me fasse de l'effet.
Pour les fistons, leur pong c'est Halo (sur la première Xbox) il faut avouer que du coup il n'ont pas les même références !!!!!
Quand mes fils voient GT, ils vont regarder les modèles de voiture, mais pour eux le côté graphisme ne les attire pas plus que ça. 

Mon point de vu est le suivant. Toutes ces consoles ont leurs avantages et leurs inconvénients.
Mais pour résumer je dirai que Wii pour le multi joueurs en famille y'a pas mieux, pour le plaisir plus "égoïste" les autres sont au top !!!!!!!


----------



## Matt82 (5 Décembre 2008)

desertea a dit:


> J'aime le jeux vidéo. J'ai Toujours eu beaucoup de consoles à la maison.
> Aujourd'hui, PSP, DS, PS3, Wii, Xbox la totale ....
> 
> Pourquoi ? tout simplement car un Mario Kart entre amis ou un bowling sur une Wii, c'est différent qu'un GT sur PS3, etc ....
> ...



Tout le monde n'a pas forcément les moyens d avoir autant de consoles à la maison  Mais je suis d accord avec toi, la Wii est bien en multi, mais en solo c'est ennuyant (à part quelques tres bons jeux). 
Mon "Pong à moi", c est Alex Kidd sur Master System , ma première console, achetée en 1988... 
Il est loin le temps des lunettes 3D


----------



## xao85 (5 Décembre 2008)

Bon on va arrêter de se taper dessus pour savoir quelle est la meilleure console, les enfants! Les goûts et les couleurs... 

Par contre si ya des joueurs xbox, j'ai besoin d'avis... Gears of War 2 ou Fable 2 pour noël??? :rateau:


----------



## G3finder (6 Décembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Bon on va arrêter de se taper dessus pour savoir quelle est la meilleure console, les enfants! Les goûts et les couleurs...
> 
> Par contre si ya des joueurs xbox, j'ai besoin d'avis... Gears of War 2 ou Fable 2 pour noël??? :rateau:



ben écoutes je me pose le même dilemme 

je dois changer le portable de ma femme et son abonnement et c'est vrai que même avec un forfait à 27euros chez BT pour un an je peux bénéficier d'une box 360 pour 8euros de plus soit 8euros au total

mais comme il y a rétrocompatibilité pour pas mal de jeux je pense opter pour GOW2 (j'ai fable 1 déjà pour m'y remettre) mais ma femme elle james bond 


arghhh..... petit faible pour fable 2 quand même car pour le défouloir j'ai métal slug xbox ......

difficile de choisir en effet mais bon ..... et puis avec diablo 3 et starcraft 2 qui sortiront en 2009 .... je vais arrêter de travailler


----------



## koeklin (6 Décembre 2008)

La chair du Locuste est un met raffiné  , ça changera de la traditionnel dinde de noël 
(le problème c'est l'arrière-goût laissé par  la chaine bien graissée de la tronçonneuse...)


----------



## G3finder (6 Décembre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> La chair du Locuste est un met raffiné  , ça changera de la traditionnel dinde de noël
> (le problème c'est l'arrière-goût laissé par  la chaine bien graissée de la tronçonneuse...)



et sinon.... un avis??????


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (6 Décembre 2008)

Fable 2!


----------



## G3finder (6 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Fable 2!



faut toujours que tu viennes me pervertir


----------



## xao85 (6 Décembre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> La chair du Locuste est un met raffiné  , ça changera de la traditionnel dinde de noël
> (le problème c'est l'arrière-goût laissé par  la chaine bien graissée de la tronçonneuse...)



J'ai un faible pour la chaire locuste... Et puis je pourrai me défouler sur le live contre toutes les dindes que vous êtes...


----------



## G3finder (6 Décembre 2008)

xao85 tu as opté pour quel pack ???
gow2 ou fable2


----------



## BioSS (6 Décembre 2008)

Si vous jouez online > Gears of War
Sinon, il perd en intérêt, son mode solo n'étant pas l'essentiel. Dans ce cas, il vaut mieux prendre Fable II.


----------



## G3finder (6 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Si vous jouez online > Gears of War
> Sinon, il perd en intérêt, son mode solo n'étant pas l'essentiel. Dans ce cas, il vaut mieux prendre Fable II.




merci bioSS

en définitive.... j'ai pris l'offre téléphone pour ma femme avec un netbook pour prendre le train ....

je continuerai à jouer depuis le pc (mac pour les petits jeux) et au pire je changerai ma 9800gtx si il le faut


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (6 Décembre 2008)

Mariez vous qu'ils disaient! :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Par contre si ya des joueurs xbox, j'ai besoin d'avis... Gears of War 2 ou Fable 2 pour noël??? :rateau:



Moi je dirai GOW2, je ne l'ai pas mais le premier est énorme !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (6 Décembre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Moi je dirai GOW2, je ne l'ai pas mais le premier est énorme !


Nan nan, mais t'arrive après le combat toi, il a choisit de sauver son mariage finalement. 
Du coup la 360 est passé à l'eau. :hein:


----------



## G3finder (6 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Nan nan, mais t'arrive après le combat toi, il a choisit de sauver son mariage finalement.
> Du coup la 360 est passé à l'eau. :hein:




et toi atlante il te manque un coup de retard aussi ..... xao85 a fait la demande en premier et j'avais posé la même question par la suite

donc la remarque demeure valable pour lui et d'ailleurs elle lui était adressée


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Nan nan, mais t'arrive après le combat toi, il a choisit de sauver son mariage finalement.
> Du coup la 360 est passé à l'eau. :hein:



Dommage avec la 360 on peut jouer toute la journée.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (7 Décembre 2008)

Bon bon, vacance oblige, j'ai rebranché ma Wii!
Je dois dire que j'ai mal jugé le Zelda, j'ai ressortit mon pad Gamecube et franchement, je m'amuse bien. 
Vous savez si Mario Galaxy peut se jouer au pad aussi?


----------



## BioSS (7 Décembre 2008)

Tous les gros jeux Nintendo peuvent se jouer au pad il me semble.

Bompi : j'ai pas compris là..

_edith: C'est mon côté féministe qui ressort, voilà tout._


----------



## iota (7 Décembre 2008)

Salut.



Atlante a dit:


> Vous savez si Mario Galaxy peut se jouer au pad aussi?


Il me semble pas que non.

@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (7 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Tous les gros jeux Nintendo peuvent se jouer au pad il me semble.
> 
> Bompi : j'ai pas compris là..


Parfait! Ceci dit je trouve ça un peu bizarre de la part de nintendo. Quand on propose une nouvelle façon de jouer, ça veut dire quoi de continuer à offrir la possibilité de jouer à l'ancienne? .. bon ceci dit je vais pas m'en plaindre.


----------



## BioSS (7 Décembre 2008)

En fait Iota a raison.
Après vérification on ne peut pas avec Mario Galaxy, ni Zelda.
Pourtant la version Gamecube de Zelda existe et le permet.
Et avec la plupart des autres jeux on peut, genre Mariokart ou Smash Bros.

Nintendo a l'air d'être un peu perdu entre les joueurs qui veulent continuer à jouer
avec une maximum de précision et ceux qui veulent jouer de façon "révolutionnaire".


----------



## G3finder (7 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Nintendo a l'air d'être un peu perdu entre les joueurs qui veulent continuer à jouer
> avec une maximum de précision et ceux qui veulent *jouer de façon "révolutionnaire".*




comme tu l'as dit plus tôt , c'est vrai que la révolution de la wiimote n'est pas là .... elle simplifie néanmoins le nombre de boutons.... une sorte de pad nes remasterisé


----------



## Matt82 (8 Décembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Bon on va arrêter de se taper dessus pour savoir quelle est la meilleure console, les enfants! Les goûts et les couleurs...
> 
> Par contre si ya des joueurs xbox, j'ai besoin d'avis... Gears of War 2 ou Fable 2 pour noël??? :rateau:



Roooo on peut même plus se fighter tranquille entre Nintendoboys et Sonyfans :mouais:

A ta place je prendrai les deux


----------



## Agrippa II (8 Décembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Roooo on peut même plus se fighter tranquille entre Nintendoboys et Sonyfans :mouais:
> 
> A ta place je prendrai les deux



Surtout qu'il y a un pack où la 360 est vendue avec Gears of war 1 et 2.


----------



## Matt82 (8 Décembre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Surtout qu'il y a un pack où la 360 est vendue avec Gears of war 1 et 2.



Surtout qu il a neigé 60cm de poudreuse et que je vois pas comment trouver du temps pour jouer 
Trop dure la vie :love:


----------



## xao85 (8 Décembre 2008)

Ben je viens de m'acheter fable 2, vu que mon frêre m'a interdit d'acheter gear of war 2...  Je comprends pas pourquoi, il veut pas que je me l'achète.


----------



## BioSS (8 Décembre 2008)

Si t'es mineur, c'est compréhensible. Un peu abusé, mais compréhensible.


----------



## kisco (8 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Si t'es mineur, c'est compréhensible. Un peu abusé, mais compréhensible.


ce serait pas plutôt parce que Noël arrive ?


----------



## Matt82 (8 Décembre 2008)

kisco a dit:


> ce serait pas plutôt parce que Noël arrive ?


Tu insinues que son frere s en charge... mais c est pas le pere Noel qui... 
on m aurait menti ???


----------



## Agrippa II (8 Décembre 2008)

kisco a dit:


> ce serait pas plutôt parce que Noël arrive ?



ou Hannouka


----------



## Matt82 (8 Décembre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> ou Hannouka


Rien qu a l evocation de cette fete les excellents episodes de South Park me reviennent en tête


----------



## Agrippa II (8 Décembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Rien qu a l evocation de cette fete les excellents episodes de South Park me reviennent en tête



C'est un fait ,mais personnellement je ne pensais pas à South Park


----------



## Matt82 (8 Décembre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> C'est un fait ,mais personnellement je ne pensais pas à South Park


Je me doute bien


----------



## Agrippa II (8 Décembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Je me doute bien



Mais la référence à Kyle était bonne


----------



## Matt82 (8 Décembre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Mais la référence à Kyle était bonne



Je dois dire que je suis un inconditionnel de South Park. D'ailleurs la dernière saison a quelques très bons épisodes, avec une caricature de Blair Witch Project qui est assez sympa 
Bon ceci est un peu HS sur le sujet... Mea Culpa !


----------



## Agrippa II (8 Décembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Je dois dire que je suis un inconditionnel de South Park. D'ailleurs la dernière saison a quelques très bons épisodes, avec une caricature de Blair Witch Project qui est assez sympa
> Bon ceci est un peu HS sur le sujet... Mea Culpa !


oui pardon pour ce déviage


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Si t'es mineur, c'est compréhensible. Un peu abusé, mais compréhensible.



Monsieur a 23 ans .


----------



## BioSS (8 Décembre 2008)

Sérieux ? 
A 23 ans comment un frère peut t'empêcher de faire quoi que ce soit ?


----------



## G3finder (8 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Sérieux ?
> A 23 ans comment un frère peut t'empêcher de faire quoi que ce soit ?




je crois surtout que le frère va jouer au père noël


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2008)

Bon, je sais bien que le sujet est vaste, mais là...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (8 Décembre 2008)

Quelqu'un a essayé the force unleashed version 360?


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Quelqu'un a essayé the force unleashed version 360?



 [FONT=&quot]Pas moi, mais il semble sympa si on fait abstraction des mauvaises phases nocturnes.[/FONT]

Sinon, faites comme moi, jouez à Prince Of Persia! (en anglais) :love:


----------



## Charly777 (9 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Quelqu'un a essayé the force unleashed version 360?





G2LOQ a dit:


> [FONT=&quot]Pas moi, mais il semble sympa si on fait abstraction des mauvaises phases nocturnes.[/FONT]



En fait il me semble qu'il s'agit de Star wars et non de Sonic...

Pour Sonic j'étais aussi intéressé mais quand j'ai vu les étapes de nuit façon aventure, je me suis arrêté là. Pour moi Sonic c'est de la 2D rien d'autres ou de la 3D façon Pandémonium sur PS1.

Pour Star Wars je ne sais pas.


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Décembre 2008)

Charly777 a dit:


> En fait il me semble qu'il s'agit de Star wars et non de Sonic...



   Doh ! J&#8217;ai encore lu en diagonale&#8230; :rateau:


==>[]


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Décembre 2008)

Oui Star Wars pardon! :rose:

Sonic je l'ai essayé hier...
Alors comment dire:
Gestion de la caméra pourri (pire que sur la dreamcast), ça flingue tous le gameplay du jeu.
Décidément les problèmes de caméras sont le problème du hérisson bleu depuis le passage à la 3D. Autant sur Dreamcast ça passait, mais là sur 360 c'est devenu inadmissible. 
Il m'a fallut 10 minutes pour monter sur une plateforme mouvante (façon ascenceur) parce que la caméra ne permettait pas de distinguer sa distance vertical par rapport au sol... Pareil pour le système de visée, c'est du petit bonheur la chance. On frappe sans vraiment savoir exactement où ca va attérir dans un rayon de 5 mètres. :hein:


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Décembre 2008)

Pour le StarWars, bien quil semble bien (surtout si on est fan de la saga), je ne pourrais pas jouer un jeu ou les « lightsabers » ne débitent pas les ennemies en tranches. Ca rend juste ridicule les combats je trouve.


----------



## ederntal (9 Décembre 2008)

Charly777 a dit:


> Pour moi Sonic c'est de la 2D rien d'autres ou de la 3D façon Pandémonium



Oh j'avais oublié ce jeu, Pandémonium, j'ai furieusement envie d'y rejouer!


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> En fait Iota a raison.
> Après vérification on ne peut pas avec Mario Galaxy, ni Zelda.
> Pourtant la version Gamecube de Zelda existe et le permet.
> Et avec la plupart des autres jeux on peut, genre Mariokart ou Smash Bros.
> ...


Oulah en faite j'ai emprunté la version Zelda Gamecube de ma voisine, mais j'y joue sur ma wii, avec mon pad gamecube. Mais j'étais persuadé qu'il y a une option dans la version qui permet de basculer l'affichage (mode gamecube l'épée est main gauche / wii l'inverse (ou c'est le contraire) pour jouer avec un pad classique. 
Ma version wii du jeu est pas là où je suis en ce moment, mais je la retrouverai ce week end pour essayer...
D'ailleurs question conne:
C'est impossible de transférer la sauvegarde gc de zelda vers la version wii?  Je serai pas surpris d'être le premier à me poser la question...


----------



## Matt82 (9 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Gestion de la caméra pourri (pire que sur la dreamcast), ça flingue tous le gameplay du jeu.
> Décidément les problèmes de caméras sont le problème du hérisson bleu depuis le passage à la 3D. Autant sur Dreamcast ça passait, mais là sur 360 c'est devenu inadmissible.


+1
Sonic n a pas réellement réussi son passage à la 3D... Au bout de 10ans ils pourraient peut être se posser plus de questions...


----------



## Matt82 (9 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> C'est impossible de transférer la sauvegarde gc de zelda vers la version wii?  Je serai pas surpris d'être le premier à me poser la question...


Je pense que les gens en général n ont pas eu les 2 versions du jeu entre leurs mains, à part les gros fans qui ont voulu faire les deux jeux "miroir". 
Je ne pense pas que la sauvegarde GC soit reconnue, mais des fois on a de bonnes surprises


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Décembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> +1
> Sonic n a pas réellement réussi son passage à la 3D... Au bout de 10ans ils pourraient peut être se posser plus de questions...


Sonic Adventure sur Dreamcast me laisse pourtant un de mes meilleurs souvenirs de jeux vidéo. Mais c'est clair que c'est d'avantage grace au contexte de sa sortie (après la N64, c'était vraiment quelque chose de voir tourner et de jouer à ce jeu) que grace à son gameplay. 
La preuve en est la réadaptation Gamecube. Une fois habitudé aux jeux new-gen, le même sonic paraissait bien fade et injouable. 
Ces problèmes de caméras sont une pendémies, pas UN sonic n'a réussit à les diminuer un minimum. The Force Unleashed étant sur ce point là une des pires catastrophes que j'ai testé. Quand on le compare avec un Mario, Sonic a vraiment perdu tout son éclat, et la multiplication des licences n'y a rien arangé. En 3D il y a eu pour l'instant seulement trois Marios, mais tous exceptionnelles. 
C'est dommage d'avoir perdu cette rivalité Sega/Nintendo sur le genre plateforme. Même si il y a de très bonne nouvelles séries, chaque opus de Mario qui sort parait à chaque fois légendaire, incomparable, hors catégorie. C'était le cas avant aussi avec Sonic. C'est triste à dire, mais Sega a d'hors et déjà flingué cette licence, flingué entièrement le capital acquis sur les plateformes 2D. (pourtant ils avaient vraiment de la marge) :hein:


----------



## imacg5mortel (10 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Oulah en faite j'ai emprunté la version Zelda Gamecube de ma voisine, mais j'y joue sur ma wii, avec mon pad gamecube. Mais j'étais persuadé qu'il y a une option dans la version qui permet de basculer l'affichage (mode gamecube l'épée est main gauche / wii l'inverse (ou c'est le contraire) pour jouer avec un pad classique.
> Ma version wii du jeu est pas là où je suis en ce moment, mais je la retrouverai ce week end pour essayer...
> D'ailleurs question conne:
> C'est impossible de transférer la sauvegarde gc de zelda vers la version wii?  Je serai pas surpris d'être le premier à me poser la question...



Non, on ne peit jouer à la version Wii autrement Qu'avec la Wiimote.
Si on veut jouer au pad il faut avoir la version gamecube.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

*Une étude intéressante menée par le centre américain Pew révèle que plus dun adulte sur deux affirme jouer aux jeux vidéo (précisément 53%).* 
 De même, 21% des adultes interrogés avouent jouer tous les jours. Le pourcentage diminue en fonction de lâge avec 97% des adolescents, 81% pour les adultes âgés de 18 à 29 ans contre 23% pour les personnes âgées de 65 ans et plus. Dans lensemble, létude met en avant une participation plus importante des hommes face aux femmes et des urbains face aux ruraux.
 Autre point important : les ordinateurs seraient le support privilégié par les adultes pour jouer (38%). 89% des ados utilisent quant à eux une console pour sadonner à leur passion. 









53% ca fait beaucoup qd meme non ?


----------



## Matt82 (10 Décembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> 53% ca fait beaucoup qd meme non ?



Il faudrait voir ce que signifie "jouer à un jeu" ? Parce que si on place dans la même catégorie un joueur de FreeCell sur XP et un acharné qui a toutes les consoles imaginables.... 
Sur le fond ils jouent tous les deux, en réalité c est pas tellement comparable.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

euh je ne pense pas qu'ils aient reellement pris en compte freecell ou solitaire comme etant un jeu video


----------



## Charly777 (10 Décembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> euh je ne pense pas qu'ils aient reellement pris en compte freecell ou solitaire comme etant un jeu video



Avec 23% de personne de plus de 65 ans ? je pense que freecel est pris en compte. Après je connais pas mal d'adultes capables de passer des heures sur démineur et autres...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Décembre 2008)

Bien que sûr que Freecell est pris en compte  On demande à personne d'interpréter l'étendu et la portée des résultats.
Le mot jeux vidéo inclut aussi bien Pong, que Mario et Wii Play aux dernières nouvelles.

Bon bon... j'ai comme une envie de PS3. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

hummm en effet, le resume (attention en anglais - je prefere prevenir de ce qui suit pour eviter la censure)
precise qu'il s'agit de tous jeux videos et sur multiples supports telephones inclus:




 More than half - 53% - of all American adults play video games of some kind, whether on a computer, on a gaming console, on a cell phone or other handheld device, on a portable gaming device, or online 
 Age is the biggest demographic factor in game play by adults. Younger adults are significantly more likely than any other game group to play games, and as age increases game play decreases. Independent of all other factors, younger adults are still more likely to play games.
  Among older adults 65+ who play video games, nearly a third play games everyday, a significantly larger percentage than all younger players, of whom about 20% play everyday. 
 Age is also a factor in determining an individual's preferred game-playing device. Gaming consoles are the most popular for young adults: 75% of 18-29 year old gamers play on consoles, compared with 68% who use computers, the second most popular device for this age group. 
  Out of all the gaming devices, computers are the most popular among the total adult gaming population, with 73% of adult gamers using computers to play games, compared with 53% console users, 35% who using cell phones, and 25% using portable gaming devices. 


bon cela dit ce n'est pas etonnant, les programmes a la tele sont de moins en moins interessants et puis la greve de la guilde des scenaristes a porte un sacre coup aux programmes


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Décembre 2008)

Seul une minorité de personne n'allume la télé que pour voir les épisodes inédits d'une série bien écrite.  La hausse de la population de joueur est d'avantage à associé avec l'interminable hausse du temps passé par téléspectateurs devant leur télé. 
Moi même j'allume la télé pour avoir un bruit de fond le soir (quand j'en ai une à disposition), et je ne suis pas retissant à voir 30 fois le même épisode de One tree hill pour m'endormir. :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Décembre 2008)

Question pour bioss ou autre,

Un téléviseur compatible HD doit forcément être équipé d'un port HDMI ou c'est seulement pour la HD full details? La HD peut elle passer par un port péritel standart? 
C'est une question stupide, mais j'ai deux écrans plats LG, l'un équipé d'un port HDMI, l'autre seulement avec des péritels. Je ne sais pas si les deux sont compatible HD (acheté il y a 3 ans), et je suis incapable de trouver leurs références individuelle pour checker sur internet. (merci la télé avec le Logo LG, sans détails autre que DCDi)


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Décembre 2008)

Tiens, un petit dossier sur le sujet concocté par Gamekult.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Décembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Tiens, un petit dossier sur le sujet concocté par Gamekult.


Merci :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Décembre 2008)

De rien.


----------



## BioSS (10 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Question pour bioss ou autre,
> 
> Un téléviseur compatible HD doit forcément être équipé d'un port HDMI ou c'est seulement pour la HD full details? La HD peut elle passer par un port péritel standart?
> C'est une question stupide, mais j'ai deux écrans plats LG, l'un équipé d'un port HDMI, l'autre seulement avec des péritels. Je ne sais pas si les deux sont compatible HD (acheté il y a 3 ans), et je suis incapable de trouver leurs références individuelle pour checker sur internet. (merci la télé avec le Logo LG, sans détails autre que DCDi)



Dans l'ensemble, te prends pas la tête.
Ecran HDMI + console branchée en HDMI = top qualité d'image, basta, on en parle plus.
Que ce soit le 720p comme le 1080p (ou 1080i).


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Dans l'ensemble, te prends pas la tête.
> Ecran HDMI + console branchée en HDMI = top qualité d'image, basta, on en parle plus.
> Que ce soit le 720p comme le 1080p (ou 1080i).


Je viens de jouer à MGS4 pendant une heure.... en noir et blanc.
Il m'en aura fallut du temps pour remettre en question mes branchements composite...  C'est bon, j'ai trouvé le port HDMI sur le deuxième téléviseur  . C'est vraiment mieux. 

Des idées de jeux PS3 après MGS? En sachant que je ne suis pas très branché FPS console.


----------



## Matt82 (10 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Bien que sûr que Freecell est pris en compte  On demande à personne d'interpréter l'étendu et la portée des résultats.
> Le mot jeux vidéo inclut aussi bien Pong, que Mario et Wii Play aux dernières nouvelles.
> 
> Bon bon... j'ai comme une envie de PS3. :rateau:



Je susi sûr que ces jeux tout simples co,nstitus les plus joués, car finalement n importe quel user d ordinateur sur Windows les a


----------



## BioSS (11 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Je viens de jouer à MGS4 pendant une heure.... en noir et blanc.
> Il m'en aura fallut du temps pour remettre en question mes branchements composite...  C'est bon, j'ai trouvé le port HDMI sur le deuxième téléviseur  . C'est vraiment mieux.
> 
> Des idées de jeux PS3 après MGS? En sachant que je ne suis pas très branché FPS console.



MGS4 est un jeu aussi bien next-gen que old gen de par ses mécaniques usées.
Il en sera de même pour Resident Evil 5, coincé entre ses ambitions et l'héritage du gameplay old gen.

*Pour des expériences qui décoiffent sur PS3 donc :*

&#8226; Motorstorm 2, l'esprit rock appliqué à la course. Le destruction derby d'aujourd'hui. Graphismes à tomber, moteur physique à tomber, online à tomber, gameplay nerveux... Tout est impecc'.

&#8226; Dead Space, le revival sur survival. Alors que les grandes séries RE et SH se sont éteintes, Dead Space montre que le genre ne peut que bénéficier de l'immersion apportée par les graphismes next-gen. Caméra à l'épaule, tu arpentes seul un vaisseau qui ne répond plus aux appels. Un condensé de ce qui se fait de mieux.

&#8226; BioShock, un FPS très strange. Je te conseille de tester la démo avant de l'acheter, mais tu ne peux qu'être ébahi devant le style, la classe de la mise en scène et l'originalité de l'univers. Après, je ne l'ai pas pris car me farcir encore des "dégénérés" dans de tels décors, j'en avais pas envie.

&#8226; Mirror's Edge, un FPS qui n'a rien d'un FPS, et pourtant tous devraient s'en inspirer. Très évasif, très immersif, le jeu déçoit par son manque de scènes épiques, mais dans l'ensemble c'est une très bonne expérience.

&#8226; Call of Duty 4 qui en envoie toujours plein la gueule (en multi). Rien de mieux pour se marrer un peu.

&#8226; Wipeout HD le seul jeu en 1080p à 60 fps. La claque technique de la PS3. Course fulgurante de vaisseaux dans des décors hallucinogènes qui réagissent à la musique (on peut mettre ce qu'on veut), le tout sur fond électro bien fou genre Prodigy. 30&#8364; sur le Store.

&#8226; Uncharted, le meilleur jeu de la PS3. Techniquement irréprochable, il proposes des visuels incroyables avec des textures d'une infinie précision. Le héros est charismatique comme pas possible, du reste c'est un jeu d'aventure classique mais parfaitement efficace et agréable, bien mis en scène. Mention spéciale pour les adversaires sont redoutables. Impossible d'aligner tranquillement sa visée au coin d'un pillier en attendant qu'un pirate sorte sa tête : à chaque fois, ils sont animés différemment, et pareil pour le héros d'ailleurs.

&#8226; Warhawk, petit jeu multi génial où deux équipes de soldats s'affrontent en ligne, dans un style semi-cartoon très plaisant à la TimeSplitters. Avions, jeep, tourelles, tout y passe, c'est un excellent jeu très bien fignolé. Démo à essayer, 19&#8364; sur le store.

&#8226; Pain, 8&#8364; sur le store. Jeu con comme pas deux, le but étant de se propulser en catapulte dans le décor et de faire un maximum de dégâts et de réactions en chaîne dans la ville pour marquer des points. Défoulant, le jeu fera forcément éclater de rire plusieurs fois, et je te dis pas si t'y joues avec des amis chez toi !

&#8226; LittleBigPlanet. Aie-je besoin de le présenter ? L'antithèse de MarioGalaxy. La révolution du jeu de plateforme, se joue en 2D sur trois plans, le principe étant d'arriver à la fin des niveaux de plus en plus tordus. L'innovation vient du gameplay, basé sur la coopération et sur la gestion de la physique, ce qui est vraiment fantastique. Le tout mêlant online, niveaux créés par les joueurs, et possibilités infinies de créer des niveaux et de les publier à son tour. Une tuerie.

&#8226; GTA IV. Rien à dire.

&#8226; Ratchet & Clank. Classique, simple, même ennuyeux pour un habitué comme moi, le jeu est vraiment excellent, c'est fluide, c'est très très beau, bon enfant, c'est riche, c'est vaste, inventif, tu rigoles, t'y joue sans te prendre la tête. Trouvable à 20&#8364; aujourd'hui.

Après tu peux toujours essayer des jeux intéressants mais imparfaits comme Far Cry 2, Assassin's Creed, Fallout, Oblivion... Mais ces jeux, souvent aux mondes ouverts, se révèlent creux et répétitif dès qu'on a gratté un peu la surface.

A noter : sur PS3 les jeux en sont pas zonés. Je te conseille de chopper les jeux neufs par le net aux USA, pour 45&#8364; tu aura le jeu en français (sauf la jaquette et sauf le online) au lieu de 70&#8364;. Intéressant pour les jeux solo comme Uncharted (maintenant à petit prix), ou Dead Space par exemple. Mais il faut absolument que tu essayes Uncharted, c'est vraiment l'incontournable de la console.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

Et si tu aimes le foot (et même si tu ne l'aimes pas ) Fifa 09 !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (11 Décembre 2008)

Merci infiniment Bioss!!
Je regarde du côté de Miror's Edge Uncharted (qui m'était complètement passé à côté des yeux) 

@Corentin: Je suis un PESiste convaincu  Même si j'ai entendu que FIFA est devenu bien meilleur. :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Décembre 2008)

Y'a aussi Prince of Persia. Il se fait tailler un costard sur certains sites, mais bon, la plupart des arguments avancés sont assez bidons de mon point de vue.


----------



## BioSS (11 Décembre 2008)

Prince of Persia, honnêtement, c'est du casual gaming déguisé. Toute la politique d'Ubi soft (qui a pris la place d'EA sur cette génération) est concentrée dans ce jeu.

D'une, les environnements ouverts . Ubi Soft est persuadé qu'un environnement ouvert est gage d'un bon jeu : Assassin's Creed, Far Cry 2, et maintenant ce POP. Sauf qu'un environnement ouvert est répétitif s'il n'est pas bien rempli. AC et FC2 se sont fait descendre par les joueurs pour ces raisons là : après les trois heures d'émerveillement au début, on se fait royalement chier dans ces décors où il se passe toujours la même chose.

Deuxièmement : l'esprit casual poussé à fond. Dans Assassin's Creed, il suffit de maintenir R1 et de courir, Altair saute, enjambe, et escalade tout seul. Dans Prince of Persia, quand on tombe, la princesse nous tend la main et nous rattrappe, chaque fois que nécessaire. C'est un checkpoint mobile, et malheureusement, ça casse complètement l'immersion.

Reste le style artistique et l'aspect grisant des cascades, qui sont énormes oui, mais honnêtement... récolter des orbes partout comme dans un Mario, se taper un bot qui te suit partout (chose que je redoute pour Resident Evil 5), être assisté en esquivant la mort, les animations parfois moyennes et les combats un poil brouillon... Je trouve que ce PoP n'est plus dans l'esprit original. Sur Gamerama (bouh je sais) où il a, de façon étonnante, récolté une excellente note, il est comparé plutôt à un Jak et Daxter qu'à un ancien Prince of Persia, ce qui est assez pertinent.


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Prince of Persia, honnêtement, c'est du casual gaming déguisé. Toute la politique d'Ubi soft (qui a pris la place d'EA sur cette génération) est concentrée dans ce jeu.
> 
> D'une, les environnements ouverts . Ubi Soft est persuadé qu'un environnement ouvert est gage d'un bon jeu : Assassin's Creed, Far Cry 2, et maintenant ce POP. Sauf qu'un environnement ouvert est répétitif s'il n'est pas bien rempli. AC et FC2 se sont fait descendre par les joueurs pour ces raisons là : après les trois heures d'émerveillement au début, on se fait royalement chier dans ces décors où il se passe toujours la même chose.



Je pense que le vrai problème n'est pas qu'il n'y a rien à y faire, mais plutôt que les joueurs ne prennent pas le temps de chercher à savoir. Si c'est pas évident, ça passe à l'as. L'exploration, l'expérimentation, jouer avec les mécaniques du jeu quoi, sont totalement sous-exploitées, on rush comme un crétin pour arriver le plus rapidement possible jusqu'à l'objectif et puis basta. Dans ces conditions faut pas s'étonner qu'ils les trouvent "vide".



BioSS a dit:


> Deuxièmement : l'esprit casual poussé à fond. Dans Assassin's Creed, il suffit de maintenir R1 et de courir, Altair saute, enjambe, et escalade tout seul. Dans Prince of Persia, quand on tombe, la princesse nous tend la main et nous rattrappe, chaque fois que nécessaire. C'est un checkpoint mobile, et malheureusement, ça casse complètement l'immersion.



Je vois pas en quoi se coltiner des combinaisons impossibles pour faire de simples sauts auraient pu aider là-dedans. De même, au contraire du checkpoint classique, Elika, elle, a l'avantage de ne pas briser la continuité du jeu lorsque tu te plantes la tronche. Ca n'aurait pas tendance à renforcer l'immersion que l'inverse?



BioSS a dit:


> récolter des orbes partout comme dans un Mario,



La récolte des orbes est une façon ludique d'explorer le niveau je trouve.



BioSS a dit:


> se taper un bot qui te suit partout (chose que je redoute pour Resident Evil 5),



Encore une fois, faut prendre le temps de se taper la conversation avec elle pour s'y attacher et, de ce fait, ne plus la voir comme un simple "bot". C'est une question d'investissement.  



BioSS a dit:


> être assisté en esquivant la mort,



Idem que pour le checkpoint, un game over n'apporterait strictement rien. De plus, lorsque Elika te sauve la couenne le boss recouvre une bonne partie de sa vie, donc ce n'est pas sans conséquence non plus.  



BioSS a dit:


> les animations parfois moyennes et les combats un poil brouillon...



J'ai pas eu cette sensation.



BioSS a dit:


> Je trouve que ce PoP n'est plus dans l'esprit original. Sur Gamerama (bouh je sais) où il a, de façon étonnante, récolté une excellente note, il est comparé plutôt à un Jak et Daxter qu'à un ancien Prince of Persia, ce qui est assez pertinent.



Ouais, enfin là c'est plus une question de goût.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (11 Décembre 2008)

Je viens d'acheter GTA IV!  
J'espère que je vais pas une fois de plus me tuer le plaisir de jeu avec ces putains de cheat code... (mais faire apparaitre un hélico, c'est tjrs tellement tentant :hein


----------



## BioSS (11 Décembre 2008)

Mobyduck :
Non ce n'est pas au joueur de s'investir, le jeu doit de lui-même te captiver, comme le fait un Bioshock dès le début. Far cry 2, c'est un jeu ouvert certes, mais où tu fais sans cesse même truc : tuer tout le monde dans la zone, et assassiner le chef de tel faction. Mission terminée. Assassin's Creed : S'infiltrer jusqu'à la cible, puis la tuer, et revenir au bureau des assassins. Mission terminée. Si on rajoute à cette répétitivité les scripts qui reviennent en boucle (les jeeps qui t'attaquent dans FC2, les tours à grimper et les citoyens à qui il faut venir en aide pour Assassin's Creed), ces jeux deviennent très répétitif. Au départ, ils sont captivants, au bout d'un moment, dès que le joueur se rend compte de la logique du jeu, et fait face à la même situation pour la douzième fois, l'illusion ne fonctionne plus, le château de carte s'écroule, l'immersion n'est plus là. Idem pour Oblivion dès qu'on se rend compte que les monstres sont plus forts à mesure que toi aussi tu l'es.

PoP, bah c'est pareil. Trop chiant de se farcir la princesse qui te suit, qui te rattrappe dans une cinématique mille fois d'affilé si tu te rates mille fois, de devoir ramasser des trucs comme dans un jeu de plateforme... Où est l'esprit du premier Prince of Persia ? Celui où t'étais seul, perdu dans ce château mille fois plus grand que toi, pauvre âme perdue ? Ton seul but étant de détruire le sablier, et non pas de ramasser des trucs pour artificiellement grandir la durée de vie. L'envie d'explorer ne doit pas naître d'artifices genre "ptet qu'il y a une orbe là-bas" mais doit venir naturellement grâce à la qualité des décors et la richesse de l'environnement. Quand tu te dis "on dirait qu'il y a une brèche sous cet arbre, je vais voir", c'est autre chose que "tiens un trou, ils ont sans doute mis un bonus !".


----------



## BioSS (11 Décembre 2008)

Jeu expérimental sur PS3.
Après Linger in Shadow, ça fait plaisir de voir des jeux aux ambitions oniriques.

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/43573.html?type=mov


----------



## Charly777 (11 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> de devoir ramasser des trucs comme dans un jeu de plateforme... Où est l'esprit du premier Prince of Persia ?



Euh, j'ai toujours hésité à placer Pince of Persia premier du nom dans plate forme... 

- appuyé sur une touche pile poil au bon moment afin de faire un saut... Sonic le fait aussi dans ses jeux
- s'ajuster puis appuyer au bon moment sur une touche pour baisser son sabre sur un adversaire ... Sonic, c'est la même chose sauf que c'est pas dans le même ordre : tu sautes tu réajustes et ça détruit (pardon, une touche en moins)
- récupérer des potions et clé pour avancer... Là encore (mais plus difficile à admettre) Sonic le fait avec les "rings" et anneau géant (sauf que pour le dernier ce n'est pas obligatoire).

Remarques : Sonic étant pour moi THE jeu de plate forme, il est normal que je le prenne comme exemple. Libre à vous de mettre ce que vous voulez.

Bref, encore une fois (et encore comme toujours) tu cherches à poser ta version des choses comme vrai et unanime. Ce n'est pas le cas !
La seule remarques pertinente (à mon sens) c'est ton rapprochement du jeu avec Jak et Daxter car je la trouve plus objective (un style de jeu s'apparentant à un autre).

Je n'ai pas dit que ton avis ne nous intéresser pas, je dis juste que tes affirmations ne sont pas toujours admises par tout le monde.


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Jeu expérimental sur PS3.
> Après Linger in Shadow, ça fait plaisir de voir des jeux aux ambitions oniriques.
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/43573.html?type=mov



Vache, ça me plait bien ce truc! 

Sinon, Puisque ça parle Prince Of Persia, je dois dire que c'est un gros coup de coeur pour moi ce jeu! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (11 Décembre 2008)

Charly777 a dit:


> Euh, j'ai toujours hésité à placer Pince of Persia premier du nom dans plate forme...
> 
> - appuyé sur une touche pile poil au bon moment afin de faire un saut... Sonic le fait aussi dans ses jeux
> - s'ajuster puis appuyer au bon moment sur une touche pour baisser son sabre sur un adversaire ... Sonic, c'est la même chose sauf que c'est pas dans le même ordre : tu sautes tu réajustes et ça détruit (pardon, une touche en moins)
> ...


Les sonic en 3d?? Les meilleurs jeux de plateforme? 

Mise à part Sonic Adventure sur DC, j'ai vraiment du mal... D'ailleurs, bien qu'il fut l'un des meilleurs jeux auquel j'ai joué, je n'oserai pas le placer dans la catégorie plateforme, la gestion de la caméra était déjà trop lamentable.  
Désormais je vois Sonic comme des Luigi's Mansion (même si c'est pas du tout le même genre). Ca a la couleur d'un jeu de plateforme, l'odeur d'un jeu de plateforme, l'éditeur d'un jeu de plateforme, mais ce n'est pas de la plateforme. 
Même si j'aurais tendance à dire que le problème de Sonic est plus grave, puisque lui il y a une réelle volonté de le placer dans la catégorie plateforme.


----------



## Charly777 (11 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Les sonic en 3d?? Les meilleurs jeux de plateforme?



Pour moi la saga Sonic c'est arrêté au méga-cd. Donc Sonic 1, 2, 3, et Knuckles et Sonic CD. C'est tout. 
Au temps pour moi j'ai omis cette précision. :rateau:


----------



## BioSS (11 Décembre 2008)

Charly777 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas dit que ton avis ne nous intéresser pas, je dis juste que tes affirmations ne sont pas toujours admises par tout le monde.



Mais j'y vois aucun problème 
Pas besoin de le rappeler à chaque post, on est tous là pour parler de jeu vidéo non ?
Alors à moins de s'exprimer uniquement par questions, parlons, et parlons franchement !



Charly777 a dit:


> Euh, j'ai toujours hésité à placer Pince of Persia premier du nom dans plate forme...




Prince of Persia est un cas ambigu : C'est un jeu d'aventure dont le gameplay est essentiellement basé sur le timing et la justesse des sauts, ce qui est caractéristique des jeux de plateforme : Mais je le placerais plutôt dans la rubrique Aventure. On a là affaire à une vraie quête qui ne se dénoue qu'à la fin, et surtout un environnement de jeu plutôt réaliste. On est loin de Sonic qui ramasse des anneaux à 170 km/h pour gagner des vies et libère des animaux à chaque niveau, et qui agit sans réelle motivation finale (anéantir le mal, le docteur robotnik, blabla). Comme dans Mario avec les étoiles. Faut les ramasser, ok... Pourquoi ? Ca débloque des portes. Ah. Pour battre Bowser à la fin. Ah.

Si le simple fait que dans Prince of Persia on saute et on esquive des obstacles, dans ce cas n'importe quel jeu où l'on devrait en faire de même pourrait être un jeu de plateforme : Mirror's Edge, Assassin's creed, Tomb Raider... Pourtant tous sont casés dans le genre aventure, même si leur gameplay est essentiellement basé autour de la gestion du personnage comme Tomb Raider ou Prince of Persia. Enfin je suis assez superficiel là, mais je pense que ça vaut le coup de creuser la question. Après tout, un jeu de plateforme peut être un jeu d'aventure, les deux genres ne sont pas antagonistes.


----------



## Agrippa II (11 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Mais j'y vois aucun problème
> Pas besoin de le rappeler à chaque post, on est tous là pour parler de jeu vidéo non ?
> Alors à moins de s'exprimer uniquement par questions, parlons, et parlons franchement !
> 
> ...


Pour rebondir sur tes dires, ne pourrait-on pas créer une "classification intermédiaire"? En effet, et Bioss tu le fais justement remarquer, certains jeux allient deux concepts à la fois. Je vois là je joue à Gears of war 1 sur 360, et on peut le mettre à la fois dans la classification Action, mais aussi tactique (bon je le conçois c'est limité). Donc ces histoires de classifications de jeu, ne sont-elles pas obsolètes avec les nouveaux jeux?


----------



## Matt82 (12 Décembre 2008)

Il y a plein de jeux ambigus à classer.

Par exemple Zelda. Pour moi c est moitié jeu de role, moitié aventure. Apres tout on fait bien evoluer l equipement de Link. On ne passe pas par des "niveaux" ou des "classes", mais dans l ensemble je trouve qu on retrouve des éléments des 2 genres cités.


----------



## Agrippa II (12 Décembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Il y a plein de jeux ambigus à classer.
> 
> Par exemple Zelda. Pour moi c est moitié jeu de role, moitié aventure. Apres tout on fait bien evoluer l equipement de Link. On ne passe pas par des "niveaux" ou des "classes", mais dans l ensemble je trouve qu on retrouve des éléments des 2 genres cités.


Idem pour Fable II, mi chemin entre le jeu de rôle et d'aventure.


----------



## Matt82 (12 Décembre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Idem pour Fable II, mi chemin entre le jeu de rôle et d'aventure.


Arf j ai joué qu au premier il y a déjà quelques années sur PC... Et vu que je refais GTA San Andreas actuellement...


----------



## G3finder (17 Décembre 2008)

lut 


fallout 3 des personnes ont testé???? 
:mouais:
à prioi , le jeu perd de sa superbe, de sa tradition


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (17 Décembre 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> lut
> 
> 
> fallout 3 des personnes ont testé????
> ...


Non mais un ami me l'a conseillé. Mais niveau graphismes, les tests que j'ai lus rejoignent ce que tu dis, graphiquement ce n'est pas ce qui se fait de mieux, et je me suis acheté une PS3 pour tenter de prendre un maximum de claque visuelle. Donc je zap.:rateau:


----------



## BioSS (17 Décembre 2008)

Fallout 3 est surtout décevant par rapport aux anciens Fallout. On ne peut plus tuer d'enfants ni faire travailler des putes. C'est fini le bon vieux temps


----------



## Agrippa II (17 Décembre 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> lut
> 
> 
> fallout 3 des personnes ont testé????
> ...



J'ai hésité à le prendre sur 360, les tests ont pas l'air mal. Maintenant qu'elle est la durée de vie exacte, la qualité du jeu......


----------



## G3finder (18 Décembre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> J'ai hésité à le prendre sur 360, les tests ont pas l'air mal. Maintenant qu'elle est la durée de vie exacte, la qualité du jeu......




je ne sais pas 

je rejoins l'avis de BioSS.... le jeu n'a plus vraiment l'esprit de la série des fallout .... là nous sommes vraiment immergés à la première personne sorte de vrai faux fps 

je dois tout de même le tester quand j'en saurai plus je vous donnerai mes impressions


----------



## Agrippa II (18 Décembre 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> je ne sais pas
> 
> je rejoins l'avis de BioSS.... le jeu n'a plus vraiment l'esprit de la série des fallout .... là nous sommes vraiment immergés à la première personne sorte de vrai faux fps
> 
> je dois tout de même le tester quand j'en saurai plus je vous donnerai mes impressions



C'est là que j'aimerai tester la démo avant l'achat . Par contre j'ai l'impression que Fallout souffre de l'effet Oblivion. Autant Morrowind était prenant, long, agréable, autant Oblivion n'a été, à mes yeux, qu'une sorte de "démo graphique". Je n'ai pas retrouvé l'esprit de Morrowind.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> J'ai hésité à le prendre sur 360, les tests ont pas l'air mal. Maintenant qu'elle est la durée de vie exacte, la qualité du jeu......



Je dirais autant que Oblivion pour la durée de vie.


----------



## BioSS (20 Décembre 2008)

Un jeu vidéo français sur PS3. On atteint clairement un nouveau pallier dans l'immersion.
http://www.gamekyo.com/videofr13496_heavy-rain-la-longue-demo-en-video.html

J'ai posté ça sur le topic Wii pour donner une exemple de son retard,
mais ça vallait franchement le coup de le poster ici-aussi.


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Un jeu vidéo français sur PS3. On atteint clairement un nouveau pallier dans l'immersion.
> http://www.gamekyo.com/videofr13496_heavy-rain-la-longue-demo-en-video.html
> 
> J'ai posté ça sur le topic Wii pour donner une exemple de son retard,
> mais ça vallait franchement le coup de le poster ici-aussi.



   Croisons les doigts pour que ce ne soit pas un pétard mouillé.


----------



## Agrippa II (21 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Un jeu vidéo français sur PS3. On atteint clairement un nouveau pallier dans l'immersion.
> http://www.gamekyo.com/videofr13496_heavy-rain-la-longue-demo-en-video.html
> 
> J'ai posté ça sur le topic Wii pour donner une exemple de son retard,
> mais ça vallait franchement le coup de le poster ici-aussi.



J'avoue que si cela ne reste pas à la démo technique, ce projet peut devenir intéressant.


----------



## BioSS (21 Décembre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Croisons les doigts pour que ce ne soit pas un pétard mouillé.



Si c'est le cas, j'arrête le JV 
Je serais trop dégoûté de voir que le jeu vidéo n'arrive pas à se libérer de ses chaînes,
trop ancrées dans les histoires extraordinaires de guerres, de pouvoirs magiques, de monstres,
de sauvetage du monde et de magouilles de gangster. J'ai envie de jouer à un jeu qui me propose
une histoire simple, avec des émotions, une fin autre que "je me sacrifie" "j'ai sauvé le monde
et le mal est éradiqué". Je veux vivre une histoire simple comme on en voit dans certains films.


----------



## G3finder (22 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Je veux vivre une histoire simple comme on en voit dans certains films.



reste plus qu'à regarder plus belle la vie :rateau:

je rêve pour ma part d"un jeu en action réelle .... sur la base des capteurs qui sont pointés sur les joueurs de foot pour leurs gestes techniques et bien là ce serait toi qui agirait à ta guise :love: en ayant des capteurs qui te permettraient de réaliser nombreux mouvements 

hs: je suis sur ff crystal chronicles sur ds.... quel pied et aussi chrono trigger


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Décembre 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> hs: je suis sur ff crystal chronicles sur ds....



J'ai adoré la version GC (malgré ses défauts), quel dommage qu'il n'était pas jouable en ligne, il y aurait gagné énormément.


----------



## Matt82 (22 Décembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> J'ai adoré la version GC (malgré ses défauts), quel dommage qu'il n'était pas jouable en ligne, il y aurait gagné énormément.


Quel dommage de devoir acheter 4 GameBoy et 4 cables...


----------



## xao85 (22 Décembre 2008)

Bon moi pour ma part, j'attends le 25 avec impatiente. En espérant avoir des locustes à zigouiller!  
Sinon j'avance plutôt bien ds fable... je suis pervenu jusqu'au temple des ombres! Mon personnage est un as de la volonté, et je suis plutot gentil! Enfin je viens de finir tout moche à cause d'une demoiselle en detresse alors je crois que je vais me durcir un peu en méchanceté! ^^


----------



## Charly777 (22 Décembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Bon moi pour ma part, j'attends le 25 avec impatiente. En espérant avoir des locustes à zigouiller!
> Sinon j'avance plutôt bien ds fable... je suis perveu jusqu'au temple des ombres! Mon personnage est un ace de la volonté, et je suis plutot gentil! Enfin je viens de finir tout moche à cause d'une demoiselle en detresse alors je crois que je vais me durcir un peu en méchanceté! ^^



Ace ou As ? parce que ce n'est pas tout a fait la même chose... (voir au tennis...) 

Sinon, je croise les doigts pour avoir la Xbox à "Nowel" et peut être avec mes petites économie avoir Fable II. Bref, dès que je joue je veux être un gros sagouin dégueulasse et pactiser avec le mal uhuh.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Décembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Quel dommage de devoir acheter 4 GameBoy et 4 cables...



C'est ce que je disais.  

Nan, mais sérieusement, à l'époque j'avais pas pigé pourquoi l'option était absente, le principe du jeu s'y prêtait tellement. M'enfin, encore une occasion manquée.


----------



## Matt82 (22 Décembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est ce que je disais.
> 
> Nan, mais sérieusement, à l'époque j'avais pas pigé pourquoi l'option était absente, le principe du jeu s'y prêtait tellement. M'enfin, encore une occasion manquée.


Mais parce que Nintendo est CONTRE le jeu ONLINE. 
On sait jamais qu on fasse de mauvaises rencontres... 

C est d ailleurs pour ça qu ils ont mis en place le systeme de code "_amis_" qui te dissuade bien vite de jouer online avec des produits Nintendo 

Parce que des jeux funs à jouer online, il y en aurait des tas chez Nintendo : MarioKart, Metroid Prime, ... ou encore un Zelda MMORPG :love: (bon là je rêve...) 
OK MarioKart l'est déjà, MP aussi sur DS, mais pas vraiment funs en ligne je trouve. 

Nintendo a raté le coche du jeu online, c'est clair et net.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Décembre 2008)

Faut avouer que lorsque Nintendo se met aux jeux en ligne, c'est assez dissuasif en effet.  Pour le coup, le trip communautaire tombe totalement à la flotte avec son système ultra restrictif et pénible au possible... :-/


----------



## Matt82 (22 Décembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Faut avouer que lorsque Nintendo se met aux jeux en ligne, c'est assez dissuasif en effet.  Pour le coup, le trip communautaire tombe totalement à la flotte avec son système ultra restrictif et pénible au possible... :-/



... et comme la ludothèque Wii manque de bons jeux à jouer en solo, que reste t'il ??? 
... 
... 
qui a dit la PS3 ?


----------



## Agrippa II (22 Décembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> ... et comme la ludothèque Wii manque de bons jeux à jouer en solo, que reste t'il ???
> ...
> ...
> qui a dit la PS3 ?



ou la 360


----------



## Matt82 (22 Décembre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> ou la 360



J'aurais dû dire la concurrence 
Les deux sont équivalentes à mes yeux car il y a de moins en moins d'exclusivité qui font pencher la balance pour l'une ou l'autre.
Bon y en a encore (GoW, MGS4, God of War, ...)


----------



## BioSS (22 Décembre 2008)

On tourne en rond là.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2008)

Tu n'as qu'à dire une énormité pour réenclencher la machine .


----------



## Charly777 (22 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> On tourne en rond là.





C0rentin a dit:


> Tu n'as qu'à dire une énormité pour réenclencher la machine .



Certes, certes, même si les graphismes de la wii sont nul, nintendo ne mise pas dessus... il mise sur le gameplay.  

Pas trop fort pas trop fort :rateau:


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2008)

Si ça tourne en rond, arrêtez la roue, prenez quelques vacances et revenez causer de vos cadeaux de Noël ...


----------



## Matt82 (22 Décembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Si ça tourne en rond, arrêtez la roue, prenez quelques vacances et revenez causer de vos cadeaux de Noël ...


Sympa pour ceux qui bossent :mouais:
Alors à Noël, Bioss a eu une Wii ?


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2008)

Matt82 a dit:


> Sympa pour ceux qui bossent :mouais:


C'est mon cas : pas de vacances pour mézigue


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Si c'est le cas, j'arrête le JV
> Je serais trop dégoûté de voir que le jeu vidéo n'arrive pas à se libérer de ses chaînes,
> trop ancrées dans les histoires extraordinaires de guerres, de pouvoirs magiques, de monstres,
> de sauvetage du monde et de magouilles de gangster. J'ai envie de jouer à un jeu qui me propose
> ...



Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## koeklin (23 Décembre 2008)

Mais non, il dit juste qu'il veut jouer au Sim's 

Blague à part, même si j'ai abandonné les consoles de Sony, Ico reste mon meilleur souvenir vidéo-ludique (4h30 seulement mais 4h30 d'émotion)


----------



## Charly777 (23 Décembre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Mais non, il dit juste qu'il veut jouer au Sim's
> 
> Blague à part, même si j'ai abandonné les consoles de Sony, Ico reste mon meilleur souvenir vidéo-ludique (4h30 seulement mais 4h30 d'émotion)



Mais qu'est ce que vous avez avec ICO ? je le trouve d'un ennui torride (et je passe le côté unpeu vide, genre seul au monde)... mais après j'accepte volontiers l'idée que je n'ai tout bonnement pas réussi à "rentrer dedans". 

Les Sim's, mais c'est terrible. Je l'ai réinstallé sur mon mac, il faut juste se poser des challenge pour y parvenir, genre crées un orphelinat une maxi coloc... là s'est déjà un peu plus corsé.


----------



## Matt82 (23 Décembre 2008)

Charly777 a dit:


> Mais qu'est ce que vous avez avec ICO ? je le trouve d'un ennui torride (et je passe le côté unpeu vide, genre seul au monde)... mais après j'accepte volontiers l'idée que je n'ai tout bonnement pas réussi à "rentrer dedans".
> 
> Les Sim's, mais c'est terrible. Je l'ai réinstallé sur mon mac, il faut juste se poser des challenge pour y parvenir, genre crées un orphelinat une maxi coloc... là s'est déjà un peu plus corsé.


Pour ma part je n'ai jamais accroché au concept des Sim's. A part les codes qui rendaient le truc fun (enfin bon voir son Sim's prendre sa douche NON CENSUREE ou faire caca n'en fait pas un jeu vraiment fun non plus...), je trouvais ça pathétique et ennuyant à mourir.


----------



## BioSS (23 Décembre 2008)

Charly777 a dit:


> Mais qu'est ce que vous avez avec ICO ? je le trouve d'un ennui torride (et je passe le côté unpeu vide, genre seul au monde)...



Justement c'est ce côté seul au monde qui est excellent, c'est une sensation que je n'avais plus retrouvée depuis Tomb Raider 1... En plus le jeu est accompagné par une bande-son fantastique. 

Shadow of the Colossus est encore supérieur en terme d'ambiance, puisqu'il n'y a même plus de princesse à protéger. On est seul, avec son cheval, à arpenter ce pays vide et sans vie. On passe de vallées arides à forêt luxuriantes, de désert cuisants à falaises escarpées, de marais gigantesques à caverne lugubre. Après des chevauchées solitaires de 10 minutes, quel choc de rencontrer ces fabuleux colosses. On se sent si petit, vulnérable et ridicule face à ces forces de la nature, si puissantes et flippantes. La fin du jeu n'a aucun égal, on finit esseulé, épuisé, trahi, après tant d'efforts épiques. Grandiose.

Pour la peine je suis aller pêcher quelques images...
Arg je crois que je vais y rejouer.


































:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (23 Décembre 2008)

Aidez moi, je crois que ma PS3 est HS. Elle lit parfaitement les DVD, mais chaque fois que je lance un dvd je me prend cette erreur: 8001050F ou celle là: 80010006. (impossible de démarrer le jeu)

Pire, depuis que j'ai fais la màj système, j'ai un écran noir passé l'écran menu playstation. 
J'espère trouver une solution, c'est un peu rapide deux semaines pour qu'une console claque.


----------



## BioSS (23 Décembre 2008)

What ??? 
Tain c'est ouf, tu prends la console la plus fiable du marché, et t'as des problèmes au bout de deux semaines ?
Hésite pas à la ramener tout de suite chez ton revendeur, tu lui expliques que les DVD déconnent, et normalement il s'occupera de tout.
Peut-être même qu'il t'en filera une neuve, si tu dis que c'était un cadeau de Noël et qu'en déballant elle marchait pas


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (23 Décembre 2008)

Bien j'ai appeler le SAV, ils m'ont fait faire un reformatage complet suivie d'une upgrade et les jeux refonctionnent. 
Si ça continue à marcher comme ça alors tant mieux, mais je ne suis pas chaud pour la renvoyer à Sony un 23 décembre, je vais la revoir en février. 
Je ne suis cependant pas rassurer, ce message d'erreur sortirait visiblement dans trois cas d'après ce que je lis sur internet:
1) Problème avec le routeur /la configuration DNS de la console, et l'erreur est générée quand la console tente de se connecter à Internet. (ça ne me concerne donc pas)
2) Problème sur le jeu Uncharted uniquement. (tous les jeux plantaient chez moi) 
3) Problème avec le lecteur de la console. 

Par élimination il reste que la 3.  Mais les programmeurs pourraient faire une faq accessible où ils listeraient ce que veulent dire leurs messages d'erreurs! 
80010006... génial.


----------



## koeklin (23 Décembre 2008)

C'est nul comme notification d'erreur, on ne peut même pas faire un petit loto avec une série de chiffres pareils.


----------



## Matt82 (24 Décembre 2008)

Bouarf moi c est mon iMac qui déconnait après deux semaines, la perfection n existe pas dans ce bas monde


----------



## BioSS (24 Décembre 2008)

Atlante : au moindre nouveau problème, hésite pas à le renvoyer.


----------



## Charly777 (25 Décembre 2008)

Argh j'ai les boules...

Noël... cool ungors paquet... mé keskedonc ? :rateau:

OUAH une XOBOX gears of wars 2... terrible... minutieusement j'ouvre les petits sachets un par un, la console (à remettre dans l'ordre)... et là c'est le drame...

Je vois (en posant délicatement ma xbox flambant neuve sur la table) une petite fissure sur la devanture de la console juste en dessous du clapet, ni une ni 2 le clapet s'active une fois et lâche... grrrrrrrrr

Demain je retroune au magasin, en ésperant qu'ils ne m'envoient pas au sav... un petit échange se serais cool (ma copine craintive me dit : j'ai tourné dans 5 6 magasin avant de la trouver, re-grrrrrrrr).

Bref, moralité j'ai pas joué aujourd'hui, et je crains de ne pas pouvoir faire l'échange contre le même pack et je ne veux pas du sav (et à la limite se seras directement avec microsoft).

J'ai les boules, vivement demain. Pour la peine je me venge sur mon rubik's cube flambant neuf.


----------



## BioSS (26 Décembre 2008)

Je viens de jouer à la Xbox cette nuit, par un ami dont ses frères l'ont reçu à Noël.
Ce n'est pas la première fois que passe une soirée sur cette console mais là j'ai vraiment décortiqué la machine et j'ai été frappé.

Il possédait déjà la PS3, et pour lui comme pour moi, le constat est sans appel. On est à mille lieues de la qualité de fabrication qu'on retrouve chez la concurrence. Déjà le design du produit est complètement raté. Posée à l'horizontal, on se demande si c'est sa position naturelle. Le bouton d'allumage est dessiné à la verticale alors que le "xbox360" sur le player est à l'horizontale. Sur PS3, on peut tourner les logos en fonction de l'orientation de la console, ce qui fait que debout comme allongée, elle reste parfaitement cohérente. La forme concave de la Xbox 360 la rend très laide à l'horizontale. Clairement un objet bombé et légèrement convexe, comme l'iPhone ou la PS3, est nettement plus esthétique qu'un objet concave, qui semble moins massif et moins solide. La console fait gros bloc blanc mal taillé, on trouve des interstices de partout pour les ports cartes mémoires, les prises blabla, etc... Bref c'est très approximatif, il n'y a pas du tout la recherche d'épuration du design qu'on retrouve sur PS3 ou chez Apple.

Après allumage, le bruit de la console est carrément insupportable, on est obligé de monter le son pour jouer correctement. On croirait les PC moisis vendus à Carrefour, j'ai jamais vu un truc pareil de toute ma vie. Le plateau du lecteur DVD est incroyablement cheap et fragile, à côté de la fente mange-disque de la PS3 qui avale les disques en douceur. Ses mouvements d'entrée / sortie sont approximatifs, on sent les mécanismes mal ajustés qui créent du jeu.

Pour jouer en ligne, impossible chez mon ami à cause de l'absence de Wifi sur Xbox. Vu la configuration de sa maison, impossible de jouer par cable, il faudra donc débourser 80&#8364; pour jouer en ligne + les 60&#8364; annuels. Il pensait aussi que tous les jeux étaient en 1080p, car Microsoft ment sur ses jaquettes et mentionne la résolution d'upscale. C'est aussi con que de mettre "1080p" sur un DVD. Les jeux xbox sont en 720p et souvent moins (Halo 3 et Cod4 sont en 600p).

Les manettes sont très bien pensées et parfaitement ergonomiques, en revanche l'absence de batterie intégrée est un gros moins, et oblige soit à investir, soit à adopter toute une gestion de piles rechargeables bien chiante pour un média qui est sensé donner du plaisir.

Niveau jeu, j'ai essayé Gears II et Fable II. Gears I m'avait mit une grosse claque à l'époque, en terme d'animation, de graphismes, de gameplay. Force est de constater qu'aujourd'hui le constat est différent. On ne peut que pester devant l'indifférence des ennemis face aux balles, continuant imperturbablement à tirer ou à avancer malgré les rafales qu'ils encaissent. Il y aussi de grosses approximations dans la gestion des planques, on ne sait pas tout à fait à partir de quand et où notre mec ira se plaquer. Après un jeu comme Uncharted sorti il y a un an et qui pourtant n'avait pas ces défauts, ça la fout mal. En dehors de ça, c'est beau, brutal, défoulant, voir jouissif. Gears II est un jeu bien fini et j'ai pas grand chose d'autre à dire, il tient ses promesses. Par contre ses tentatives de scénario sont misérables, surtout lorsqu'il essaye de jouer dans l'émotion.

Fable II par contre : Incroyable. Oui, incroyable comme c'est mauvais. Il y a tous les défauts des MMORPG. Ca donne l'impression qu'il y a des super artistes chez LionHead, mais que les développeurs sont vraiment nazes. Autant les modèles, les textures, les lumières, sont tous très sympas. Autant l'animation des personnages dont les pieds glissent sur le sol comme sur PSone en 1998, ça annhile carrément l'immersion dans cet univers pourtant attirant. J'ai été choqué aussi de constater que les effets graphiques qui sont à 12 images / secondes alors que le reste tourne à 30, ce qui donne un effet sacadé aux particules, fumées... Et l'eau... Mon dieu quelle horreur, elle n'a aucune transparence, ce n'est qu'un mirroir mort qui ne réagit pas à nos mouvements, lesquels génèrent quelques éclaboussures blanches pixelisées et pas fluides. C'est abominable, même les mauvais jeux PS2 proposent de l'eau plus aboutie. Quelle honte. Je passerais aussi sur le mauvais goût de mettre une lueur violette autour de tout ce que l'on vise, ou d'indiquer le chemin à suivre grâce à des petites étoiles au sol, histoire de bien ruiner le plaisir de l'exploration et le doute devant une direction à prendre. Terminons par la linéarité mal cachée du soft, qui se résume à des environnements couloirisés faussement ouverts, dans lesquels on ne peut pas descendre d'un pont si les concepteurs ne l'ont pas prévu, ni remonter sur un rivage après s'être baigné. Il faut forcément passer par là où les développeurs ont mis un chemin. Au final on se sent très étriqués, limité, et l'&#339;il est sans cesse gené par les agressions visuelles énoncées plus haut. Constat : immersion zéro, malgré un univers très sympa et un gameplay intéressant.

Bref je reste sur ma position après avoir testé les deux exclu phares de 2008 de la Xbox : cette console est décidément bien cheap et ce n'est décidément pas pour rien qu'elle coûte deux fois moins qu'une PS3 : elle est loin d'offrir une telle finition, aussi bien sur ses jeux en exclu que sur son hardware. Heureusement qu'elle partage beaucoup de jeux en multi avec la PS3 parce que sinon elle serait bel et bien morte en cette fin d'année : son avenir n'annonce rien de radieux, sa seule exclu importante à venir étant Alan Wake dont on ne sait encore rien. Je pense que c'est encore une fois un affaire de sensibilité, exactement comme les jeux qui restent sur PC et qui ne comprennent pas les Macs. C'est précisément la même différence entre la Xbox et la PS3. D'un côté une fiabilité désastreuse, des logiciels à foison mais mal finis, des services payants, du hardware mal intégré, bruyant et incomplet. De l'autre, une recherche évidente de sobriété et de classe dans le design, de confort d'utilisation avec un silence appréciable, l'ensemble livré toutes-options avec wifi / bluetooth / online gratuit. Bref, deux conceptions aux antipodes l'une de l'autre, pourtant on sait de quel côté penche la balance dans le monde l'informatique : il se passe malheureusement la même chose avec les consoles aujourd'hui.


----------



## F118I4 (26 Décembre 2008)

J' hésite vraiment à acheter une console, j' expose ma situation:
J' adore les jeux comme Guitar Hero, Singstar etc... mais j'  aime aussi les jeux de voitures: NFS, Grand Turismo... et les jeux de bastons donc aussi GTA (baston + voiture) par contre j' ai pas les moyens pour une PS3.
Donc j' hésite entre la Xbox 360 (arcade), la PS2 pack NFS Undercover ou encore la Wii.

*La PS2 est vraiment en fin de vie (c' est un gros problème) mais les jeux sont moins chères que sur Xbox ou Wii.
*La Xbox 360 est pas chère mais elle a beaucoup de problème de fabrication et les jeux sont chères en plus elle est de Microsoft  .
*La Wii est plus chères que la Xbox (arcade) mais les jeux sont un peu moins chères que sur Xbox.

La Wii est super pour jouer à des jeux comme StarWars mais pour les jeux de voitures type NFS c' est comment??
On est vraiment tout le temps obliger de bouger avec la Wii?
Perso je suis pas fan de jeu type Metal Gear etc.. donc je suis pas un gamer (addict) juste un gars qui veut jouer à des jeux de voitures ou des jeux de bastons type Naruto, Street Fighter, DBZ... ou encore des jeux pour s' amuser à plusieurs (ou pas ) type Guitar Hero...

Je suis un ancien possesseur de Nes, Mega Drive 2 (oui mais j' adorais la Super Nintendo), Game Boy Advance, Game Gear enfin je veux me remettre à la console mais j' ai pas envie de faire un choix que je regretterai comme avec la Mega Drive (je préférais la Super Nes au final).


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Décembre 2008)

Quoiqu'en dise Bioss, si tu ne peux pas prendre une PS3 (qui a clairement ma préférence), prend une 360. 
Exclu la PS2, l'argument du prix des jeux ne tient pas, sur 360 tu auras aussi accès aux jeux xbox1. 
Pour la Wii, tu devras faire une croix les jeux de voitures et de baston, ainsi que toutes les catégories autres que plateforme ou reflexion. L'utilisation du Wiimote comme épée (sabre laser) ou fusil est clairement ratée, le temps et les jeux ni changent rien. Seules des Zelda ou Metroid en valent le coup.

J'ai une 360, je n'ai eu aucun soucis de frabrication, par contre ma PS3 semble avoir un petit défaut. Je suis complètement d'accord avec sur tous le reste sinon, la xbox fait vraiment cheap comparée à une ps3. (mais la Wii s'est encore pire, même si j'aime bien cette console)

(je joue peu mais j'ai les 3 :rateau


----------



## BioSS (26 Décembre 2008)

Saint Shaka : X360 / PS2. C'est toi qui voit après. Sur 360 t'as l'avantage de pouvoir jouer online et des graphismes next-gen, la PS2 elle, a tellement de bons jeux que tu es sûr de trouver exactement ce qu'il te plaît quel que soit le genre.


----------



## F118I4 (27 Décembre 2008)

Merci les mecs, vous assurez comme d' hab!!
Reste plus que le choix entre la PS2 ou la 360?
J' ai mon beauf (beau frère) qui peut me donner une PS2 mais il est radin donc c' est vraiment pas sûr  .
La PS2 est la moins chère donc plus de jeux mais elle est de la génération précédente ou la 360 le meilleur rapport qualité/prix?
La question est cela vaut-il le coup de mettre 150 euros (Pack PS2 + NFS) sachant que la 360 coûte 179 euros?

Excusez moi les mecs de vous déranger de nouveau.

Atlante dirait sûrement 360 donc c' est BioSS qui est décisif.

Mon idée est la suivante: si je peux avoir une PS2 gratos ou pas chère (d' occaz) je la prends sinon je prends la 360.


----------



## cyp (27 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Après allumage, le bruit de la console est carrément insupportable, on est obligé de monter le son pour jouer correctement.



Sur une Arcade sans disque dur, oui, le dvd tourne constamment et y a donc un sacré bruit de soufflerie.
Par contre, si le jeu est installé sur le disque dur, là, plus de bruit.


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Décembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Mon idée est la suivante: si je peux avoir une PS2 gratos ou pas chère (d' occaz) je la prends sinon je prends la 360.



   Très pertinent.

  Ne pas oublier non plus que si tu compte afficher la PS2 sur un écran HD, que ça rend assez mal même avec les cables yuv.

  Sinon, si tu optes pour une PS2, *Shadow Of The Colossus*, *Okami*, *Metal Gear Solid 2*, *Metal Gear Solid 3*, *Silent Hill 2* et *Ico* doivent êtres sur ta liste ! 

Et si tu aimes comme moi les J-RPG, *Valkyrie Profile 2*, *Odin Sphere*, *Rogue Galaxy*, *Final Fantasy X* (en US celui-là, sinon, tu vas pleurer des larmes de sang) et même le *XII* si tu aime un peu l'inspiration mmorpg.

  Rah, et il en reste tellement dautres ! Foutue console à hits !


----------



## F118I4 (27 Décembre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Très pertinent.
> 
> Ne pas oublier non plus que si tu compte afficher la PS2 sur un écran HD, que ça rend assez mal même avec les cables yuv.


Non mais moi je suis étudiant l' écran HD c' est pas encore pour moi mais merci quand même  .



G2LOQ a dit:


> Sinon, si tu optes pour une PS2, *Shadow Of The Colossus*, *Okami*, *Metal Gear Solid 2*, *Metal Gear Solid 3*, *Silent Hill 2* et *Ico* doivent êtres sur ta liste !
> 
> Et si tu aimes comme moi les J-RPG, *Valkyrie Profile 2*, *Odin Sphere*, *Rogue Galaxy*, *Final Fantasy X* (en US celui-là, sinon, tu vas pleurer des larmes de sang) et même le *XII* si tu aime un peu l'inspiration mmorpg.
> 
> Rah, et il en reste tellement d&#8217;autres ! Foutue console à hits !


Oui il y en a plein des Hits sur cette console!Je pense pas que les jeux comme Metal Gear me passionne après j' essaierai sur l' iPhone et ensuite je verrai bien d' ailleurs Silent Hill vient à peine de sortir sur l' iPhone.

Je me suis quasiment décider parceque le petit truc qui va me faire basculer c' est que Microsoft rembourse 40 euros pour tout achat d' une Xbox avant 17 janvier donc c' est cool.
Bon je verrai bien juste après le nouvel an si jamais le beauf veut bien me la filer ou pas sinon Xbox.


----------



## BioSS (27 Décembre 2008)

Honnêtement je ne sais pas.
Si t'es passé à côté de la génération PS2, t'as quand même raté des dizaines de jeux cultes, ce serait con de ne pas rattrapper ton retard, d'autant que tu peux t'acheter tous ces jeux pour moins de 15&#8364; à Micromania maintenant. Avec une PS2 pendant six mois, tu te fais la crème du jeu vidéo pour une bouchée de pain, après tu peux passer à la Xbox si tu veux voir ce que c'est la next-gen, sachant que ça manque encore de jeux cultissime, et que d'ici six mois la Xbox aura sans doute à nouveau baissé de prix !


----------



## F118I4 (27 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Honnêtement je ne sais pas.
> Si t'es passé à côté de la génération PS2, t'as quand même raté des dizaines de jeux cultes, ce serait con de ne pas rattrapper ton retard, d'autant que tu peux t'acheter tous ces jeux pour moins de 15 à Micromania maintenant. Avec une PS2 pendant six mois, tu te fais la crème du jeu vidéo pour une bouchée de pain, après tu peux passer à la Xbox si tu veux voir ce que c'est la next-gen, sachant que ça manque encore de jeux cultissime, et que d'ici six mois la Xbox aura sans doute à nouveau baissé de prix !


Oui je pense pareil mais si j' ai pas la console de mon beauf, j' achèterai alors une neuve (à cause de ma copine, elle veut du neuf ) donc une Xbox parcequ'avec la réduc elle est au même prix que la PS2.
On décidera au plus tard samedi prochain donc je vous tiendrais au jus  .
 Merci à tous!


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Décembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Oui je pense pareil mais si j' ai pas la console de mon beauf, j' achèterai alors une neuve (à cause de ma copine, elle veut du neuf ) donc une Xbox parcequ'avec la réduc elle est au même prix que la PS2.
> On décidera au plus tard samedi prochain donc je vous tiendrais au jus  .
> Merci à tous!


Non!!!  
Si tu veux jouer aux jeux de la génération précédente (ce serait dommage des les rater, je rejoins Bioss), tu trouveras des jeux xbox1 à 15 à Carrefour, à côté des titres PS2. La retro compatibilité de la 360 est quasi-totale! La plupart des exclusivité de la PSII ont finit par sortir aussi sur Xbox1 avec le temps (Metal Gear Solid 2), c'est pareil actuellement entre la PS3 et la 360 d'ailleurs, il n'y a plus beaucoup d'exclusivité. (même si les seules qu'il y a valent vraiment le coût) Donc va pas prendre une console qui est morte quand une bonne partie de a ludothèque est accessible au même prix sur une console plus récente!


Quitte à acheter une console de génération précédente, prend une dreamcast. Mais prendre une PS2 à la place d'une 360, pour moi c'est une bétise. Tu auras les mêmes avantages au niveau des tarifs sur les deux consoles, la ludothèque xbox1 est plutôt bien fournit! Et tu pourras aussi jouer aux jeux les plus récents.

On a beau dire que la PS3 massacre la Xbox 360 sur tous les plans, cette dernière a le mérite d'offrir la plus large gamme de jeux récents à tous les prix. Rapport qualité prix, elle a de sérieux avantages sur la Ps2.


----------



## BioSS (27 Décembre 2008)

A mon sens c'est le contraire.

La PS3 se fait laminer par la 360 en terme de variété de jeux (mais pas en qualité à mon sens).
La Xbox première du nom est plutôt anecdotique.
La PS2 est carrément indispensable, et la quasi totalité des exclus PS2 ne sont QUE sur PS2 Atlante.

Niveaux prix, 360/PS2 c'est kif-kif, mais au niveau des jeux, ça n'a rien à voir. Les jeux cultissimes de la PS2 ne coûtent plus rien, pour 100&#8364; tu peux déjà te chopper 6 ou 7 jeux cultes, dont les God of War, Okami, Shadow of the Colossus, Ico, Resident Evil 4, TimeSplitters 2, Devil May Cry 1, Sly Racoon, Jak & Daxter, Gran Turismo, Tekken, Soul Calibur, etc etc... L'avantage étant qu'en passant par la PS2, il a de quoi rattrapper son retard et goûter à la crème du jeu vidéo qu'il a raté, mais surtout cela retarde son passage à la next-gen et du coup ça sera beaucoup moins cher que s'il achetait les jeux à 70&#8364; d'aujourd'hui !

Passer sur 360 est une bonne option aussi hein, mais du coup il aura fait l'impasse sur la old-gen qui était une très bonne génération, SURTOUT pour les genres qu'il demande : Baston & Course. Pour le moment sur next-gen on manque un peu de représentants dans ces catégories, surtout en baston où Soul Calibur IV n'est qu'un Soul Calibur III skinné en HD. Et il n'a pas d'écran HD...


----------



## cyp (27 Décembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Non mais moi je suis étudiant l' écran HD c' est pas encore pour moi mais merci quand même  .



Ce que tu peux faire avec une 360, c'est prendre ce câble, puis la brancher sur un écran d'ordi (si tu as un 17" ou plus de dispo ^^).
Comme ça tu as l'image en 1280x720 pour pas cher. (j'utilise avec un 19" wide, perso)


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> A mon sens c'est le contraire.
> 
> La PS3 se fait laminer par la 360 en terme de variété de jeux (mais pas en qualité à mon sens).
> La Xbox première du nom est plutôt anecdotique.
> ...


Beaucoup d'exclus PS2 majeures ont finit par atterrir sur Xbox, je citerai la série des GTA, PES, et Metal Gear Solid 2 entres autres. 
Le old gen est tout à fait atteignable via la 360, et même sans écran HD avoir une console actuelle est préférable. Il y a eu de très bons jeux de courses et de baston aussi sur Xbox1, mais c'est clair que si c'est un fan de gran turismo et autres, la PS2 s'imposerait. Mais là, ils cherchent avant tout des jeux accessibiles niveaux prix (puisque c'était son argument de base pour prendre une PS2); or je signale qu'avec une 360 il aurra aussi accès à une ludothèque bien developpé et ultra-cheap. 
Maintenant pour moi la ps2 a été supérieur à la xbox1, mais aujourd'hui la 360 a bien plus d'avantages qu'une PS2. Et le coup des exclus, ça marche dans les deux sens, si il va sur PS2 il perd les Gear of War et autres. Bref l'avantage du prix des jeux, cités en faveur de la PS2, ne peut pas être utiliser contre la 360 qui offre aussi un accès aux jeux de générations précédentes.


----------



## F118I4 (27 Décembre 2008)

cyp a dit:


> Ce que tu peux faire avec une 360, c'est prendre ce câble, puis la brancher sur un écran d'ordi (si tu as un 17" ou plus de dispo ^^).
> Comme ça tu as l'image en 1280x720 pour pas cher. (j'utilise avec un 19" wide, perso)


Merci cela m' intéresse!


Oui la Xbox est super sauf que les jeux sont pas donnés enfin j' arriverai à me débrouiller  j' ai deux bons potes qui ont une Xbox 360 dont une Xbox 1 et qui sont prêteurs  .


----------



## koeklin (27 Décembre 2008)

J'utilise le même cable.

Pour les prix, si je regarde dans les magasins Score et Micromania :
Le marché de l'occasion est avantageux pour la xbox 360 (j'achète rarement des jeux neufs depuis 12 ans) . Et la console  a une gamme de jeux à prix économique comme la ps2 la xbox (et peut être la ps3, je sais pas).
Sur Wii, malheureusement, c'est guère le cas:
les prix de l'occase des jeux même vieux ont du mal à descendre sur cette console (sauf exception )et 
pour le neuf par ex. un Zelda est toujours aussi cher que le jour de sa sortie.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Décembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Merci cela m' intéresse!
> 
> 
> Oui la Xbox est super sauf que les jeux sont pas donnés enfin j' arriverai à me débrouiller  j' ai deux bons potes qui ont une Xbox 360 dont une Xbox 1 et qui sont prêteurs  .



Si tu comptes te prendre une 360, je te conseillerais de regarder de près de quelle "version" il s'agit. En ce moment les modèles Jasper commencent à débarquer (65nm CPU/GPU donc consomme et chauffe moins), si tu peux en choper une, fais le. Un lien pour pouvoir les reconnaître.


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> La retro compatibilité de la 360 est quasi-totale! La plupart des exclusivité de la PSII ont finit par sortir aussi sur Xbox1 avec le temps (Metal Gear Solid 2),



   Heu, la version box de MGS2 c'est quand même une horreur...

  Et cette foutu 360 ne passe pas correctement Panzer Dragoon Orta (Ah oui, Jet Set Radio Futur est à faire aussi.  )




> Quitte à acheter une console de génération précédente, prend une dreamcast.


     Bah, malgré lamour que jai pour la Dreamcast, elle est loin davoir le catalogue de la PS2 sans oublier que beaucoup de ces bons jeux ne sont pas sorties du japon/USA.


----------



## F118I4 (27 Décembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Si tu comptes te prendre une 360, je te conseillerais de regarder de près de quelle "version" il s'agit. En ce moment les modèles Jasper commencent à débarquer (65nm CPU/GPU donc consomme et chauffe moins), si tu peux en choper une, fais le. Un lien pour pouvoir les reconnaître.


Bah j' essaierais mais le problème c' est qu' il y a peu voir très peu d' Xbox Arcade en magasin à cause de Noël.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Décembre 2008)

Je suis toujours en train de jouer à Valkyria sur PS3, ce jeu est phénomènale. C'est un mélange de RTS où on contrôle les unités une à une pour les déplacer sur la cartes du conflit et combattre l'ennemi. Le scenario est très bon, et les graphismes sont fabuleux. Je ne suis pas un fan du cell shading, mais là l'aspect globale est nettement différent, avec un côté feutré très agréable.

Mon prochain jeu est Folklore.


----------



## xao85 (27 Décembre 2008)

Charly777 a dit:


> Argh j'ai les boules...
> 
> Noël... cool ungors paquet... mé keskedonc ? :rateau:
> 
> ...



Ouuaaaa, alors tu as fais quoi???

Moi j'ai eu gears of war 2 et c'est trop bien! :love: Je massacre et je massacre, j'ai direct pris le mode veteran et j'ai joué en coop avec mon frere! 

Sinon si tu prends le live, dis moi ton pseudo! @ ++ mon grand!


----------



## koeklin (27 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Après allumage, le bruit de la console est carrément insupportable, on est obligé de monter le son pour jouer correctement.


C'est vrai !
c'est pour ça que je découvre avec plaisir l'enregistrement du jeu sur le disque dur, 
fini le "bruit de décollage de 747"  imposée par le lecteur DVD et le ventilateur .
dommage que les disque durs de xbox 360 soient si chers et que le mien soit si petit.


----------



## BioSS (28 Décembre 2008)

Non mais Atlante, tu peux absolument pas comparer la ludo PS2 / Xbox 1, elles n'ont rien à voir.
Ok il y a eu MGS2, mais pas MGS3. Ok il y eu PES, et ? Il manque les Resident Evil, Silent Hill, Siren, Project Zero, Tekken, Devil May Cry, God of War, Okami, Shadow of the Colossus, Ico,  Gran Turismo, Sly Racoon, Ratchet & Clank, Jak & Daxter, Valkyrie Profile, Odin Sphere, Rogue Galaxy, Final Fantasy, sachant qu'il y a presque trois épisodes pour chaque licence que je viens de citer !!! Et je pourrais facile en donner le triple ! Ca contre Halo, Forza et Ninja Gaiden... Le choix est vite fait.

La PS2 est absolument incontournable comme la PSone en son temps, comme la SNES et la Megadrive en leur temps. D'autant plus que la rétrocompatiblité Xbox pose beaucoup de problèmes et que les jeux PS2 d'occaz sont très faciles à trouver comparé aux jeux Xbox1.

Koeklin : Encore une radinerie de Microsoft qui te maque avec son matos propriétaire.
&#8226; Dongle Wifi à 80&#8364; pour la 360 alors que ça coûte 25&#8364; sur PC, et que c'est inclus dans la PS3.
&#8226; Niveau stockage, sur PS3, n'importe quel disque dur 2,5" (comme pour les ordis portables) passe dedans, ce qui donne 80&#8364; pour 320 go. Sur Xbox, c'est 129&#8364; les 120go !!!
&#8226; Sur PS3, n'importe quelle oreillette bluetooth passe. Pas sur Xbox.
&#8226; Et sur PS3, n'importe quelle clé USB / disquer dur en FAT32 peut servir à transférer / sauvegarder les données. Pas sur Xbox.
&#8226; Sur PS3 batteries intégrées aux manettes, pas sur Xbox.
&#8226; N'oublions pas le lecteur Bluray inclus + le meilleur upscaler DVD du marché inclut. En face, lecteur DVD de base avec upscale moisi.
&#8226; Ou le online gratuit, à comparer avec les 60&#8364; / an du Live de la Xbox 360 pour faire la même chose.

Bref, avec la PS3 tout ce confort se paye à l'entrée, ce qui fait qu'au premier coup d'&#339;il, la Xbox paraît bien mois cher. (technique habile de Microsoft).
C'est comme un Mac toute-options qui paraît cher par rapport à un PC bas-de-gamme aussi puissant, mais bien moins équipé.
Il ne fait cependant aucun doute que sur trois quatre ans d'utilisation, une PS3 est moins onéreuse qu'une 360 bien exploitée, que l'on ramène au SAV, à laquelle on se fait yech à tirer les cables réseau, à laquelle on ajoute un disque dur, on gère les piles des manettes, on paye pour jouer online aux même jeux que sur PS3 alors que c'est gratuit, et si on veut se faire du film en HD chez soi, il faut payer un lecteur Bluray à côté. L'addition devient très salée pour un confort d'utilisation pas forcément garanti : nuisance sonore, fiabilité, problèmes de jeux rayés, etc etc... Pour l'anecdote sur la fiabilité, sachez que c'est un fléau : il y a des topics sur Gamekult listant des centaines et des centaines de retour SAV, jusqu'à huit retours de console pour une seule personne, avec au passage, perte de données, arrivée d'un modèle différent de celui envoyé, panne au déballage, etc...


----------



## iota (28 Décembre 2008)

Salut.



BioSS a dit:


>  N'oublions pas le lecteur Bluray inclus + *le meilleur upscaler DVD du marché inclut*. En face, lecteur DVD de base avec upscale moisi.


L'upscale DVD de la PS3 est effectivement très bon, mais de là à dire que c'est le meilleur du marché, il y a un pas que personnellement je ne saurais franchir...

@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Décembre 2008)

D'accord Bioss, j'ignorais qu'il y avait eu tant d'exclusivité. Sur les jeux auxquelles je jouais, j'avais l'habitude de pouvoir choisir entre la version xbox (l'avantage était le online) et la ps2 (je préfèrais la manette) 
Mais bon, j'ai jamais explorer à fond les ludothèques de ces consoles. Ceci dit je maintiens qu'il vaut mieux prendre une 360 qu'une PS2, les jeux de la xbox1 étaient loin d'être mauvais, et même si il n'y aura pas autant de choix que sur PS2, là tu pourras aussi jouer aux titres récents.


----------



## BioSS (28 Décembre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> L'upscale DVD de la PS3 est effectivement très bon, mais de là à dire que c'est le meilleur du marché, il y a un pas que personnellement je ne saurais franchir...
> 
> ...



Les seuls upscalers capables de la battre atteignent des prix démesurés de plusieurs milliers d'euros à cause des puces dédiées,
là où la PS3 utilise son processeur Cell pour le traitement de l'image. Le seul capable de la concurrencer en terme de prix et de
qualité c'est l'Oppo DV-983.


Comparatif entre un Denon 3930 à 700&#8364; et la PS3 à 400&#8364; :






Je te laisse deviner quelle est la PS3.


----------



## iota (28 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> Les seuls upscalers capables de la battre atteignent des prix démesurés de plusieurs milliers d'euros à cause des puces dédiées, là où la PS3 utilise son processeur Cell pour le traitement de l'image.


Donc, la PS3 n'a pas le meilleur upscale du marché 
Et sinon, difficile de comparer un scaler et une PS3... La PS3 est incapable d'upscaler une source externe, alors qu'un scaler dédié peut traiter des sources diverses et variées.

@+
iota


----------



## BioSS (28 Décembre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Donc, la PS3 n'a pas le meilleur upscale du marché



En effet oui. :love:
Enfin pour un public qui n'est pas riche, je pense qu'elle rentre dans le top 3 à l'aise.
Et en rapport qualité / prix / évolutivité, elle est complètement imbattable.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> En effet oui. :love:
> Enfin pour un public qui n'est pas riche, je pense qu'elle rentre dans le top 3 à l'aise.
> Et en rapport qualité / prix / évolutivité, elle est complètement imbattable.


Oui, et si vous voulez comparer la qualité des lecteurs bluray sur leurs prix, n'oubliez pas que sony fait une chose que les fabricants classique de lecteure ne peuvent pas faire: financer plus de 60% du prix de la console. Le coût de la PS3 est bien plus élevé que ce qu'on paie.


----------



## xao85 (28 Décembre 2008)

J'en ai un peu marre de chercher quelle est la meilleure console... :mouais: :hein:

Ce que je peux dire c'est que le plus important c'est de s'amuser. :love:


----------



## iota (28 Décembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> J'en ai un peu marre de chercher quelle est la meilleure console... :mouais: :hein:


Faut peut-être prendre le problème à l'envers...
Voir quels jeux (les exclusivités en particulier) te font le plus envie et choisir la console en conséquence.

Il n'y a pas de meilleure console en soit, mais une ludothèque qui t'attirera peut-être plus qu'une autre.

@+
iota


----------



## Matt82 (28 Décembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> J'en ai un peu marre de chercher quelle est la meilleure console... :mouais: :hein:
> 
> Ce que je peux dire c'est que le plus important c'est de s'amuser. :love:



La meilleure console.... 
Ben c'est très personnel comme choix, chacun ici te dira une "meilleure" console différente. Et sur quels critères est t elle meilleure que les autres ? 
Bref, impossible à choisir ZE MEILLEURE CONSOLE. 

Et puis avant de trouver la meilleure, faut toutes les essayer, se baser sur son ressenti perso, et ne pas écouter les autres....



iota a dit:


> Faut peut-être prendre le problème à l'envers...
> Voir quels jeux (les exclusivités en particulier) te font le plus envie et choisir la console en conséquence.
> 
> Il n'y a pas de meilleure console en soit, mais une ludothèque qui t'attirera peut-être plus qu'une autre.


+1
et en plus de la ludothèque, la maniere de jouer compte bcp : online or not, manettes, ... 
Personnellement je n aime pas Playstation parce que ca fait 10 ans que leurs manettes ne correspondent pas aux grandes mains  
C est dommage de prendre une PS3 et de jouer avec des manettes qui te font mal aux doigts au bout de 30 minutes


----------



## F118I4 (1 Janvier 2009)

Bon bah j' ai changer d' avis je vais recevoir une PS3 d' occaz garantie jusqu' à juin 2009 chez Micromania.
250 euros la console 40 go + une manette.(seulement rétro compatible avec la PS1)
Quoi dire à part que BioSS m' a fait peur avec la Xbox (les piles, la wifi etc..) donc maintenant je suis plus rassuré.


----------



## BioSS (2 Janvier 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Bon bah j' ai changer d' avis je vais recevoir une PS3 d' occaz garantie jusqu' à juin 2009 chez Micromania.
> 250 euros la console 40 go + une manette.(seulement rétro compatible avec la PS1)
> Quoi dire à part que BioSS m' a fait peur avec la Xbox (les piles, la wifi etc..) donc maintenant je suis plus rassuré.



Peur ? 

Bah c'est juste que c'est un produit microsoft : c'est performant, mais c'est mal fini, peu fiable, et galère. Exemple encore aujourd'hui : Soirée arrosée, on a voulu jouer à Left 4 Dead sur Xbox 360 en coopération. Et bien impossible, il fallait qu'au moins un compte ait un abonnement valide au Live, résultat on a fait des tournées de partie solo au lieu de jouer à plusieurs. Et pourtant ceux chez qui j'étais avaient déjà acheté le dongle wifi à 80&#8364;. Je te laisse imaginer le prix de l'addition pour pouvoir jouer tranquillement.

Sur PS3, t'aura jamais ces problèmes. T'as acheté ta console, et bien c'est terminé, t'as aucun frais lié supplémentaire ou caché. Les consoles ça a toujours été comme ça, de l'accessibilité et de la simplicité. Depuis que Microsoft s'est ramené, ils ont tout compliqué, avec comme pour Windows mille packs différents, des hardwares différents, avec ou sans hdmi, etc... Pour la PS3 c'est simple : la machine offre les même possibilités quel que soit le pack, à part la rétro PS2 qui a disparu depuis un an. Quelqu'un qui aime le Mac pour ses qualités a toutes les chances d'aimer la PS3 par rapport à la Xbox 360, puisqu'on y retrouve la même différence de philosophie qu'entre un Mac et un PC. Un prix d'entrée sensiblement plus élevé, mais il y a cohérence de la gamme / design / confort / silence / toutes-options, alors que chez un PC / Xbox, c'est prix très accessible / plusieurs packs brouillons qui n'offrent pas les même possibilités / fiabilité désastreuse / bruit / design douteux / équipement en kit.

Enfin de toutes façons je me répète. Tu sera pas déçu de ton acquisition en tout cas, c'est sûr, c'est juste dommage que tu fasse l'impasse sur la période 128 bits qui a été quand même une période riche en grands jeux vidéo.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2009)

La Xbox 360 est tout de même la console la mieux exploitée en ce moment et les jeux multiplatemformes tournent mieux sur 360 que sur PS3.
Je l'ai depuis depuis sa sortie et je n'ai aucun problème.


----------



## F118I4 (2 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> c'est juste dommage que tu fasse l'impasse sur la période 128 bits qui a été quand même une période riche en grands jeux vidéo.


Bah j' aurai préféré acheter une PS3 60Go d' occaz parce qu' elle est rétro compatible avec la PS2 (et comme elle n' est plus en vente) elle se négocie à 400 euros voir 450 euros---->le prix d' une neuve voir plus.


----------



## BioSS (2 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> La Xbox 360 est tout de même la console la mieux exploitée en ce moment et les jeux multiplatemformes tournent mieux sur 360 que sur PS3.



Exactement comme Windows, le mieux exploité et le Mac, victime de portages peu optimisés.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Janvier 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Bah j' aurai préféré acheter une PS3 60Go d' occaz parce qu' elle est rétro compatible avec la PS2 (et comme elle n' est plus en vente) elle se négocie à 400 euros voir 450 euros---->le prix d' une neuve voir plus.


J'ai payé la mienne avec les 6 premiers Harry Potter en bluray en décembre pour 449&#8364;!

Mise à part ça, si je vois tout l'intérêt de la HD dans les jeux vidéos, dans les films c'est véritablement une escroquerie de nous vendre ça comme une révolution. Mise à part pour une ou deux scènes de 3-4 films, la différence est vraiment pas flagrante. 

Je commence à douter sérieusement du support bluray sur les lecteurs autres que consoles de jv, les disques sont plus chères à la vente et la qualité ne le justifie absolument pas. Ce format avec la rétrocompatibilité DvD est totalement viable pour les futurs playstation, mais regarder Harry Potter ou Bienvenue chez les Chtit en HD, je ne vois pas du tout l'intérêt. Je rêve de voir la première scène du dernier Star Wars sur ma PS3 avec mon écran HD, mais mise à part elle 

Le prix de la PS3 est complètement justifié par contre quand je vois la différence de finition qu'il y a avec la 360. (qui m'aura coutée à part ça bien plus chère avec le disque dur 40go à part, la manette sans fil à part, + aucun jeux en bundle. Sans oublier qu'elle n'a pas le wifi.)


----------



## BioSS (2 Janvier 2009)

Atlante : pour le Bluray, je comprend vraiment pas ta réaction.
T'es en HDMI ? T'es bien en 1080p ? Quelle est la taille de ton écran et ton éloignement par rapport à lui ?

Le Bluray change totalement la perception visuelle d'un film, je te conseille de mettre un Pixar ou The Dark Knight
tu devrais halluciner devant le piqué, genre quelque chose que t'as encore jamais vu sauf au cinéma en Imax.

Après tu n'es peut-être tout simplement pas sensible à cette différence, j'en connais qui ne voient pas tellement
la différence entre de la HD et de la SD, alors que pour moi, il y a un monde entier qui les sépare.


----------



## greggorynque (2 Janvier 2009)

Ca dépend surtout de ton éloignement de l'écran, a 6 mêtres, a part sur un 150Cm la différence visuelle est effectivement très très faible...


----------



## BioSS (2 Janvier 2009)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ca dépend surtout de ton éloignement de l'écran, a 6 mêtres, a part sur un 150Cm la différence visuelle est effectivement très très faible...



Non mais qui a un salon assez grand pour avoir six mètres en la télé et l'écran ? C'est colossal !

C'est entre 1,5 et 4 mètres habituellement.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Atlante : pour le Bluray, je comprend vraiment pas ta réaction.
> T'es en HDMI ? T'es bien en 1080p ? Quelle est la taille de ton écran et ton éloignement par rapport à lui ?
> 
> Le Bluray change totalement la perception visuelle d'un film, je te conseille de mettre un Pixar ou The Dark Knight
> ...


Non la différence je ne la voie que sur des films sur Pirates des Caraïbes, et je verrais l'intérêt pour les immenses combat du Seigneur des Anneaux. Mais dans les scènes d'Harry Potter, Bienvenue chez les chtit et en faite pratiquement tous les films je suis pratiquement pas sensibles à la nouvelle différence. Je la voie quelques peu par moment, mais c'est vraiment pas énorme. Je suis en HDMI sur un ecran plutôt grand (j'avais un LG compatible HDMI via un adaptateur Mini dvi les premiers jours, et j'ai ce modèle depuis http://www.sony.fr/product/t46-x-series/kdl-55x4500) 
Valkyria ou Metal Gear Solid sont magnifiques, et la différence est enorme, mais dans les films mise à part quelques exceptions où je m'extasie sur les détails à des moments bien précis du film, la différence ne me frappe absolument pas.
Niveau distance je dois jouer à environ 3 mètres de l'écran, pour les films depuis le fond de mon lit il doit bien y avoir 6 mètres.  Mais véritablement l'investissement dans des version bluray de film style théâtraux voir quasiment tout sauf ceux représentant des combats n'est pas du tout justifié. J'ai acheté une saison de House en bluray, je suis fan et je voulais voir la différence. Ca ne me frappe vraiment pas. Je suis peut être moins sensible...

Edit: Folklore aussi est magnifique :love:


----------



## BioSS (3 Janvier 2009)

Ouais Folklore a une pure direction artistique, esthétiquement c'est très puissant. Rien que le menu :love:

Sinon étrange ton expérience du Bluray. Je pense que c'est une histoire de distance. 3 mètre min / 6 mètres max, c'est quand même énorme pour distinguer le réel apport de la HD. Tu devrais ne serait-ce qu'essayer de te rapprocher de l'écran. Ca devrait te changer la vie. Mate aussi certains réglages de ton écran et de la PS3 (en netteté, etc...). Mais sinon, c'est pas plus mal, cela veut dire que les images affichées sont enfin plus précises que nos yeux.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Ouais Folklore a une pure direction artistique, esthétiquement c'est très puissant. Rien que le menu :love:
> 
> Sinon étrange ton expérience du Bluray. Je pense que c'est une histoire de distance. 3 mètre min / 6 mètres max, c'est quand même énorme pour distinguer le réel apport de la HD. Tu devrais ne serait-ce qu'essayer de te rapprocher de l'écran. Ca devrait te changer la vie. Mate aussi certains réglages de ton écran et de la PS3 (en netteté, etc...). Mais sinon, c'est pas plus mal, cela veut dire que les images affichées sont enfin plus précises que nos yeux.


Mwii, de près je vois une différence, c'est peut être aussi une question de vue (je mets des lunettes pour jouer, jamais quand je regarde des films). Mais je ne suis pas "scotché" comme je l'avais été lors du passage de la VHS au DvD. Dans des scènes courantes je dois vraiment me concentrer pour voir la différence dans la profondeur du champ. Par exemple dans une scène comme celle là, je ne vois pas l'apport:







Mise à part ça, la Xbox360 est un lecteur de HD-DVD non? Il y a une différence de qualité entre les deux supports?

En attendant je suis vraiment scotché par la qualité de Valkyria... Rien que pour lui je ne regrette pas mon achat, le scenario et les images sont juste scotchante. :love:


----------



## koeklin (3 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Mise à part ça, la Xbox360 est un lecteur de HD-DVD non? Il y a une différence de qualité entre les deux supports?


Le lecteur HD-DVD  de la xbox 360 était vendu séparément   . De toutes façons ce support est mort.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Janvier 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> Le lecteur HD-DVD  de la xbox 360 était vendu séparément   . De toutes façons ce support est mort.



Et bien... Encore heureux qu'ils ont pas vendu la carte graphique à part...


----------



## BioSS (3 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Mise à part ça, la Xbox360 est un lecteur de HD-DVD non? Il y a une différence de qualité entre les deux supports?



Ouais, mais il est externe, il coûte cher, et ce format est mort depuis six mois.
Encore un bon choix de Microsoft en somme.

Sinon Valkyria de ce que j'en ai vu je trouve ça un peu niais.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Ouais, mais il est externe, il coûte cher, et ce format est mort depuis six mois.
> Encore un bon choix de Microsoft en somme.
> 
> Sinon Valkyria de ce que j'en ai vu je trouve ça un peu niais.


Ca oui, complètement. Mais je donne beaucoup d'importance au scénario, et Valkyria est construit avant tout comme un film-dessin animé, je me suis laissé embarquer dès les premières minutes, et le design feutré est vraiment très réussi. C'est à un monde du Cell-shading. 
Après c'est sûr on est plus proche du roman d'amour/ tragédie que d'un vrai jeu de guerre, avec du sang, des démenbrements et des détails sanglantant.

Si tu avais joué à Ace Combat 4, le style du scenario est assez similaire. (mise à part le niveau de réalisme des avions et des combats, là tous le jeu est en cell shading feutré, pas seulement les cinématique)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Ouais, mais il est externe, il coûte cher, et ce format est mort depuis six mois.
> Encore un bon choix de Microsoft en somme.
> 
> Sinon Valkyria de ce que j'en ai vu je trouve ça un peu niais.



OSEF c'est une console de jeu et sur ce point la 360 est la meilleure actuellement.
Tous les gamers sur tous les forums sont d'accord sur ce point.


----------



## greggorynque (4 Janvier 2009)

100% d'accord


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (4 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> OSEF c'est une console de jeu et sur ce point la 360 est la meilleure actuellement.
> Tous les gamers sur tous les forums sont d'accord sur ce point.


A mon niveau, c'est la PS3 qui a la meilleure ludothèque. Mais c'est parce que je suis un accroc aux jeux style MGS et je m'attache très vite aux scénarios. (enfin très rarement, je suis resté insensible à celui de Fable ou de Kotor, Halo 3, GTA4  par exemple)

J'ai les deux consoles, et je m'amuse d'avantage sur la ps3. Maintenant j'ai conscience que la 360 a l'avantage, et ça se voit dans les ventes.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2009)

C'est sûr que si tu aimes MGS tu n'as pas trop le choix et effectivement la PS3 est une meilleure console pour toi.
Ce qui compte c'est l'amusement que ce soit sur PS3, 360, Wii, PC, PS2, PSP, DS, GBA ou jeux de société .


----------



## BioSS (4 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> OSEF c'est une console de jeu et sur ce point la 360 est la meilleure actuellement.
> Tous les gamers sur tous les forums sont d'accord sur ce point.



Mais carrément pas, cette autopersuasion 



C0rentin a dit:


> Ce qui compte c'est l'amusement que ce soit sur PS3, 360, Wii, PC, PS2, PSP, DS, GBA ou jeux de société .



Non plus. S'amuser n'est pas l'unique intérêt d'un jeu vidéo, et heureusement.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (4 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Mais carrément pas, cette autopersuasion
> 
> 
> 
> Non plus. S'amuser n'est pas l'unique intérêt d'un jeu vidéo, et heureusement.


La Xbox360 s'en sort mieux niveau des ventes mensuelles aux Etats-Unis, surtout pendant les fêtes, la PS3 s'est plutôt mal vendue. Il faut reconnaitre l'avantage de de la 360 derrière la Wii.
Mais je suis d'accord, je joue de plus en plus pour vivre quelque chose que pour m'amuser. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je n'ai accorder aucune attention à GTAIV, Mario Galaxy ou Zelda. Je ne ressens rien, ça ne me captive pas. Si je ne suis pas embarqué dans un jeux vidéo dès les premières 20minutes, il a de fortes chances de finir au placard. Hors là sur PS3 je suis vraiment gâté, entre Valkyria, Folklore et Metal Gear, y'a vraiment du choix. 
C'est pour ça que je reste assez insensible aux notes des testeurs professionnelles (jeuxvideo.com ou micromania par exemple), j'ai trop souvent acheté des jeux "incontournable" pour tous le monde, avec un scenario jugé merveilleux, et une note de 20/20 (Wind Waker). Je veux vivre des choses via le jeux video, pas m'amuser ou me divertir pour casser le rythme de ma journée. Un des jeux qui m'a le plus marqué est Ace Combat 4, mais c'est l'histoire que je retiens (pourtant elle avait été qualifié de niais, et les testeurs avançaient que ce n'est pas pour la qualité du scenario qu'on joue à un jeu d'avion). Valkyria m'y fait enormément pensé, sauf que cette fois les images sont animés dans les cinématiques. (Dans ace combat 4, toutes les évolutions étaient représentées par  des dessins). J'ai un style de jeu très personnelle.
Littérature, cinéma et jeux vidéo c'est la même chose pour niveau ressenti. J'ai été autant touché par _Une journée d'Ivan Denissovitch_ de Soljenitsyne que Metal Gear Solid 2 _Sons of Liberty _d'Hideo Kojima. Je sais que la portée des deux ne sont absolument pas comparable, mais niveau ressenti pour j'en ai le même souvenir. Et je crois que je me souviendrais aussi très longtemps de Valkyria. 

C'est ça que je critique Nintendo et sa Wii. (même si j'adore la console en vérité, et j'aime bien Nintendo). Le premier Zelda sur N64 (OoT) m'a fait vibrer, comme Mario 64 et beaucoup de jeux signé de leurs pattes. Mais les nouveaux, je n'accroche plus, je ne joue pas pour m'amuser mais pour vivre des choses, et aller sauver éternellement les deux mêmes connes de princesse, je ne supporte pas. La première fois ça m'a fait vibrer, la deuxième j'ai essayer de continuer parce que j'avais aimé le premier, et la troisième fois je n'avais à peine lancé le jeu qu'il a finit au placard. (Mario Galaxy ou Sunshine)
Pendant longtemps Nintendo misait sur les graphismes pour faire de grands jeux, époustouflants, et ils avaient raison par qu'il n'y a que des images spectaculaires qui nous font vraiment ressentir quelque choses. Avec la Wii ils scandent partout que c'est le gameplay qui est important dorénavent, et que Sony et Microsoft n'y comprennent rien en sortant des consoles qui misent tous sur les graphismes. C'est complètement stupide, et il n'y a que des imbéciles pour y croire. Le jeu vidéo c'est un ensemble, et déjà que les productions de Nintendo n'ont jamais rien valus le plan du scenario, les voilà qui abandonne aussi les graphismes!  Tout ce qu'il reste c'est un gameplay "extraordinaire" dans Mario Galaxy, mais ça ne suffit pas à faire de ça un jeu vidéo. Même si je m'amuse, aucun jeu Wii ne restera vivant dans ma mémoire comme l'est Sons of Liberty ou Ace Combat 4. C'est par les images que je ressens quelque choses, les mouvements "géniaux" que je fais avec les doigts ne m'apportent strictement rien sur le long terme. Si je me souviens de Sonic Adventure sur Dreamcast c'est qu'à l'époque j'ai pris une claque graphique avant tout. Mais je n'ai jamais conservé aucun jeu en mémoire sur le simple fait qu'il avait un super gameplay et qu'il a été bien distrayant... 
Ceci dit je comprend tout à fait que des gens veulent jouer simplement pour se distraire ou s'amuser entre amis. Mais dans ces cas là, c'est rarement le jeu dont je me souviendrai mais plutôt de la soirée. C'est pour ça que la nouvelle politique de Nintendo est complètement débile pour moi, est représente d'avantage une regression pour le monde du jeux vidéo qu'une révolution majeure. La PS3 elle par contre, est une véritable avancée.  (j'ai pas trouvé de jeux qui m'ont fait vibrer sur 360, mais j'ai pas vraiment chercher non plus. Enfin pour le moment je suis suffisament occupé avec la PS3)
Bon je retourne à mon Valkyria...  Il est mieux qu'un film, et aussi bon qu'un livre.:love:Ce jeu là quand j'y joue je sais qu'il m'apporte véritablement quelques chose.

Edit: Bon je reviens un peu sur ce que j'avais déjà dis quelques pages plutôt. :rateau:


----------



## BioSS (4 Janvier 2009)

Juste pour préciser un truc à Corentin :
La Xbox 360 n'est pas unanimement la meilleure console, loin de là. Il faudrait déjà convertir les intégristes de la Wii,
ceux qui sont le moins ouvert aux autres jeux vidéo et qui n'ont même pas envie d'essayer ce qui se fait ailleurs,
regardant la HD d'un &#339;il suspect plein de préjugés.

Et de l'autre côté, il existe toujours les amoureux du détail, de la simplicité, des licenses, et du Bluray de la PS3,
qui ne pourront jamais prendre de 360 à cause de son bruit, de sa fiabilité, de l'absence de wifi, de lecteur HD, etc..

Donc non, elle ne fait pas l'unanimité. En revanche c'est la console qui a le moins de "haters". Les Nboys sont
anti-Sony, les Xboys et les Sboys sont anti-Nintendo, ce qui fait que la Xbox est donc la console la moins dénigrée
sur les forums. Mais elle ne convient pas à tout le monde pour autant.


Atlante : Ouais c'est tout à fait ça.

Sinon vu ton style de jeu, je te verrai bien apprécier Fable II sur X360,
il a d'énormes défauts de finition mais un univers bien typé et sympa.
Mass Effect et Lost Odyssey ont aussi l'air intéressant !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> qui ne pourront jamais prendre de 360 à cause de son bruit, de sa fiabilité, de l'absence de wifi, de lecteur HD, etc..



Le bruit est quasi-inexistant avec l'installation sur disque dur.
Pour la fiabilité ça a été un problème c'est vrai mais avec les nouvelles Falcon et Jasper la 360 a beaucoup moins de problèmes.
Pour le wifi tout le monde ne l'utilise pas mais c'est vrai que c'est un manque.
Microsoft va se baser sur la VOD après l'échec du HD-DVD, c'est la faute à pas de chance mais bon on peut toujours streamer des films qu'on a sur son mac.

Après pour moi une console c'est pour jouer et toi en te lisant je vois que tu places le multimédia a une place très importante ce que je comprends mais moi le multimédia c'est sur mon mac, le jeu sur la console et la téloche sur la télévision.

La 360 est parfaite pour moi et coup de chance j'ai pas eu de problème depuis le 2 décembre 2005.


----------



## Charly777 (4 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Non plus. S'amuser n'est pas l'unique intérêt d'un jeu vidéo, et heureusement.



Non non c'est vrai, je me gratte la tête avec (à ce sujet la Xbox n'est pas top car trop lourde), je fais des dîners en tête à tête et surtout je dors avec elle... :love:


Edit : Ah ouais, zut j'avais pas lu le post de C0rentin, nettement plus développé mais avec la même idée et surtout un brin moins sarcastique. Désolé, j'étaierais un peu plus.  
Ensuite je pense que tu es réducteur sur la vision de BioSS : nous savons tous que BioSS accorde aux jeux vidéos d'autres vertus (poétique etc...), chose que tout le monde ne peut accorder (donc pas que multimédia). L'un comme dans l'autre je ne m'y retrouve pas (à la limite multimédia... et encore).

Après, je ne suis qu'à moitié d'accord sur le bruit, même installé sur le DD, elle fait du bruit, c'est une réalité ! je la compare à un aspirateur à la maison. XD 

Enfin, je remonte quelques posts : en aucun cas vous ne verrez chez moi une sony tellement les jeux ne m'intéresse pas. Je me suis résigné il y a 1 an pour une psone pour 2 ou 3 jeux, point barre. Tu (BioSS) parles de acro-nintendo (fanatique) mais sur certain de tes posts tu ressembles à un acro-boy-sony (et pourtant ce n'est pas ton cas, tu nous l'as prouvé de nombreuses fois dans tes arguments structurés).


----------



## G3finder (4 Janvier 2009)

la box c'est vrai qu'elle est bruyante .... d'avantage que ma femme lol .... remarquez je l'ai faite empaillée (trève de cynisme)

je suis toujours de retour aux sources avec la série des ff et chrono trigger sur ds 

j'ai toujours pas installé fallout3 sur le pc :mouais:

et pour ceux qui ont eu des vacances de noël, vous avez envoyez du lourd sur vos machines?????


----------



## BioSS (4 Janvier 2009)

Charly777 a dit:


> Tu (BioSS) parles de acro-nintendo (fanatique) mais sur certain de tes posts tu ressembles à un acro-boy-sony (et pourtant ce n'est pas ton cas, tu nous l'as prouvé de nombreuses fois dans tes arguments structurés).



J'en suis conscient, faudra vraiment que je me débarrasse de cette tare pour gagner en crédibilité.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (4 Janvier 2009)

Charly777 a dit:


> Non non c'est vrai, je me gratte la tête avec (à ce sujet la Xbox n'est pas top car trop lourde), je fais des dîners en tête à tête et surtout je dors avec elle... :love:


Inconscient, t'as déjà entendu parler des MST??? 

J'ai pas été captivé par Fable 1, c'est pour ça que je me suis détourné du 2 jusqu'à présent. Mais il a l'air intéressant, surtout pour pouvoir tester un peu la console. J'ai vraiment besoin d'être embarqué dès les premières minutes du scenario pour être pousser à relancer la console. C'est pour ça que Valkyria m'a accrocher, les premières "missions" sont en faites des épisodes à regarder, et présente bien l'atmosphère de guerre. Ceci dit c'est assez niais, mais bon c'est pas pire que Star Wars: The Force Unleashed. Ca m'a fait rire, l'apprentie sith qui matte une fille Officier de l'Empire en mini-jupe et avec un décolleté ouvert et plongeant, on nage vraiment dans la puérilité. D'ailleurs c'est à ça que me fait penser l'ensemble du jeu, à une suite de fantasmes d'adolescents boutonneux dans l'univers de Star Wars. 
Bonjour le scenario stéréotypé, on commence en incarnant Vader histoire de bien faire dans le stéréotypes, on adopte le fils d'un jedi, on détruit des vaisseaux spatiaux d'un mouvement de bras, et le pire les sabres lasers ne coupent absolument rien.  On dirait Soul Calibur, on enchaine les combos mais ça ne laisse aucune trace sur l'adversaire. 
Le futur MMORPG Star Wars: the Old Republic fera quelques choses qui m'a l'air un minimum maintenant qu'on dispose d'une telle puissance de calcul: faire en sorte que les sabres se contrent dans des gestes de défenses pendant les combats plutôt que de laisser les joueurs se les passer à travers. The Force Unleashed à fait beaucoup de foin pour rien, d'autant que le scenario ne colle pas avec la réalité des films. Ils auraient pu profiter du vide laisser entre les épisodes III et IV pour nous faire une histoire génial, mais voilà tout est trop exagéré pour être considéré comme valable. Ce jeu est un fantasme, les développeurs ont une fois encore massacré l'univers Star Wars. 

@Charly: Bioss n'a pas tort, la PS3 est vraiment supérieure à la 360 niveau qualité de fabrication. La 360 est bien plus abordable (si on ne se contente que des jeux et qu'on n'a pas besoin de reconstituer ses fonctionnalités en kit), à une ludothèque plus grande, mais la PS3 laisse vraiment l'impression d'être une classe au dessus. Rien que le fait qu'elle ne soit pas vendu en pièce détachée montre que Sony avait une volonté de surclasser la 360. Mais après à chaque joueur sa console. La 360 m'a quasiment fait abandonner les jeux vidéos sur consoles, et la Ps3 me marque vraiment pour le moment. La Wii est hors catégorie, j'en garde de très bons souvenirs mais qui sont beaucoup trop rare pour l'investissement. C'est d'avantage un jeu de société et je joue essentiellement seul. Elle ne peut pas me correspondre


----------



## Matt82 (5 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> La Wii est hors catégorie, j'en garde de très bons souvenirs mais qui sont beaucoup trop rare pour l'investissement. C'est d'avantage un jeu de société et je joue essentiellement seul. Elle ne peut pas me correspondre



+1
A vrai dire avant cette discussion je me sentais un peu seul à ressentir cette impression, mais la Wii a trop peu de jeux solos pour séduire nos pauvres âmes solitaires 

PS3 ou 360 ? La Xbox 360 est en réalité une console en kit, quitte à investir autant profiter de la PS3 
M enfin ca attendra la nouvelle TV !


----------



## F118I4 (5 Janvier 2009)

J' ai reçu ma PS3 aujourd' hui et j' ai juste des petites questions:
Si je branche un cable ethernet de ma PS3 à mon iMac (en ethernet) pour la connexion, c' est bon?
Pour quitter le jeu et revenir sur l' interface il faut faire quoi?
Comment copier le jeux sur le disque dur pour que la PS3 chauffe moins et fasse moins de bruit?
Merci d' avance.


----------



## BioSS (5 Janvier 2009)

Oui c'est bon y a qq reglages à faire dans le Mac pour rediriger la connexion.
Mais bon tu ferais mieux de te connecter en direct.

Pour quitter un jeu, tu maintiens le bouton de la home au milieu de la manette.

L'installation se fait en fonction des jeux c'est pas toi qui choisit !
Ensuite la PS3 ne fait pas de bruit quasiment,  juste elle chauffe, mais elle n'a aucun
problème réel de fiabilité. Pas besoin donc d'installer les jeux comme sur Xbox pour
réduire le bruit et la chaleur : là, si installation il y a, c'est uniquement pour accélerer
certains chargements (GTA IV par exemple).


----------



## iShin (5 Janvier 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> PS3 ou 360 ? La Xbox 360 est en réalité une console en kit, quitte à investir autant profiter de la PS3



Mouai c'est pas vraiment un argument ça...

Le plus important est de choisir la console en fonction des jeux qui nous plaise.

Pas évident de faire comprendre ça à des boutonneux de 15ans pour qui la seule guerre existante est celle des consoles (ne le prend pas pour toi, c'est une réflexion générale)


----------



## Matt82 (5 Janvier 2009)

iShin a dit:


> Mouai c'est pas vraiment un argument ça...
> 
> Le plus important est de choisir la console en fonction des jeux qui nous plaise.
> 
> Pas évident de faire comprendre ça à des boutonneux de 15ans pour qui la seule guerre existante est celle des consoles (ne le prend pas pour toi, c'est une réflexion générale)



T inquietes pas il est bien loin le temps de mes boutons  

Dans tout ça, ou est passée la Gizmondo ????


----------



## F118I4 (5 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Oui c'est bon y a qq reglages à faire dans le Mac pour rediriger la connexion.
> Mais bon tu ferais mieux de te connecter en direct.
> 
> Pour quitter un jeu, tu maintiens le bouton de la home au milieu de la manette.
> ...


  merci, pour les réglages avec le cable ethernet depuis mon iMac, tu pourais pas m' en dire un peu plus (au niveau des réglages) un lien ou tuto?
Ah oui j' avais une dernière question comme la console est une occaz vous me conseillez de formater la console oui mais en rapide ou en normal (2h30)?

En tout cas je suis agréablement surpris par la qualité des graphismes, le design de console etc.. (je joue à Motorstorm  ).


----------



## BioSS (5 Janvier 2009)

Si t'es surpris par Motorstorm 1 alors qu'il a pris un gros coup de vieux, je te laisse savourer le deuxième opus ou Uncharted : là tu vas vraiment être sur le cul. Formater la console ? Le mieux c'est de la remettre carrément à zéro en mode normal (laisse tourner pendant la nuit). Sinon tu met en mode rapide c'est pas grave.

Niveau réglages je sais pas exactement comme ça marche, je sais qu'il faut aller dans les réglages de partage, mais après...


----------



## F118I4 (5 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Si t'es surpris par Motorstorm 1 alors qu'il a pris un gros coup de vieux, je te laisse savourer le deuxième opus ou Uncharted : là tu vas vraiment être sur le cul. Formater la console ? Le mieux c'est de la remettre carrément à zéro en mode normal (laisse tourner pendant la nuit). Sinon tu met en mode rapide c'est pas grave.
> 
> Niveau réglages je sais pas exactement comme ça marche, je sais qu'il faut aller dans les réglages de partage, mais après...


Merci mec tu assures, je verrai bien pour les réglages ce soir.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

[FONT=ms sans serif,verdana,helvetica](AOF) - Microsoft a annoncé avoir vendu 28 millions d'exemplaires de sa console de jeux XBox 360 dans le monde depuis son lancement. Elle a enregistré en 2008 la meilleure performance annuelle de l'histoire de la XBox. Elle a creusé l'écart avec la PS3 de Sony, qu'elle distance désormais de plus de 8 millions d'unités.[/FONT]


----------



## BioSS (6 Janvier 2009)

La xbox ne creuse pas l'écart, au contraire, en pourcentage il ne fait que se réduire année après année.
Pour une console moitié moins chère et sortie un an avant, c'est pas un diagnostic encourageant.

Les problèmes de fiabilité et le online payant sont les principaux éléments dissuasifs je pense, vu
que la plupart des anciennes exclus PS2 sont désormais multiplateformes : Resident Evil, Silent Hill,
Devil May Cry, Final Fantasy, etc...


----------



## iShin (6 Janvier 2009)

La 360 cartonne en Europe du fait de son prix attractif et de la perte des exclus de Sony comme le souligne BioSS.

C'est vrai le Live est payant mais d'une grande qualité .

No comment sur la fiabilité, j'en suis à ma troisième. ^^


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (6 Janvier 2009)

Bizarrement pour voir le Live était d'avantage un avantage pour la 360 vue la qualité sur ce plan des services de la Xbox1. (et de l'absence de live accessible sur ps2) 
Ceci dit le Wifi de la PS3 marche impecablement et j'ai déjà fais des màj systèmes... c'est un bon point.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Même si c'est payant on obtient le meilleur online des 3 consoles, encore heureux en même temps à 60 .


----------



## iShin (6 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Même si c'est payant on obtient le meilleur online des 3 consoles, encore heureux en même temps à 60 &#8364;.


 
En cherchant un peu, on trouve des abonnements 13 mois à 38&#8364; (légal).
Quand on voit ce que coûte l'abonnement pour pouvoir jouer à WoW...

Finalement le Live n'est pas si cher.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

ca devient cher a force le live sur le long terme

tu achetes la console et tu continues a payer tout le temps un abo

c'est un peu vicieux pour pouvoir jouer avec d'autres gens online


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (6 Janvier 2009)

iShin a dit:


> En cherchant un peu, on trouve des abonnements 13 mois à 38 (légal).
> Quand on voit ce que coûte l'abonnement pour pouvoir jouer à WoW...
> 
> Finalement le Live n'est pas si cher.


Attend, c'est parce que les mmorpg ne sont encore très populaire sur console. Là à ce moment tu paieras 70 de frais d'accès + 15 d'abonnement.


----------



## BioSS (6 Janvier 2009)

Ouais enfin le live pour moi c'est hors de question, des jeux payés 70&#8364; ne doivent pas nécessiter encore 60&#8364; par an pour pouvoir être utilisés online. Les même jeux sur PC sont à 50&#8364; avec online gratos, et souvent les graphismes sont encore au-dessus. Left 4 Dead par exemple, c'est une bien meilleure affaire sur PC.

Et aussi, à cause du live, une xbox au bout de trois ans coûte le même prix qu'une PS3, le bruit en plus, la fiabilité et le bluray en mo fait quand même assez mal au bout du compte.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Ouais enfin le live pour moi c'est hors de question, des jeux payés 70 ne doivent pas nécessiter encore 60 par an pour pouvoir être utilisés online.




je pense la meme chose que toi !!



cela dit sur PC, ca craint un peu, ca sent un peu la meme tendance, rien que le fait que le futur starcraft 2 soit scinde en 3 jeux, 1 par race, c'est assez mesquin

et depuis que WoW est sorti, la tendance de l'abonnement va empirer...

j'ai des collegues qui ont depense je ne sais plus combien a cause de ce jeu, ca revient cher, tres cher le jeu...


----------



## iShin (6 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Et aussi, à cause du live, une xbox au bout de trois ans coûte le même prix qu'une PS3, le bruit en plus, la fiabilité et le bluray en mo fait quand même assez mal au bout du compte.



Les problèmes de fiabilité sont sensés être réglés 
Le bruit y'en a quasiment plus avec la Maj qui permet d'installer les jeux sur le disque dur.
Enfin, faut choisir entre console et plateforme multimédia. Je ne me sert pas de ma console pour ça.

Par contre combien d'acheteurs de PS3 se servent de leur PS3 pour jouer ?


----------



## BioSS (7 Janvier 2009)

iShin a dit:


> Les problèmes de fiabilité sont sensés être réglés
> Le bruit y'en a quasiment plus avec la Maj qui permet d'installer les jeux sur le disque dur.
> Enfin, faut choisir entre console et plateforme multimédia. Je ne me sert pas de ma console pour ça.
> 
> Par contre combien d'acheteurs de PS3 se servent de leur PS3 pour jouer ?



Genre 100% des gens ? C'est un peu bête de tailler la PS3 sur sa fonction jeu, elle partage une grosse partie de sa ludothèque avec celle de 360 et il y a autant d'exclus de chaque côtés : plus du côté Playstation en 2009 que du côté Xbox même.

Ensuite séparer multimédia / console, je vois pas pourquoi. Si le même périphérique branché sur la télé est capable de lire les films en très haute qualité, et de jouer normalement, où est le problème ? Sérieux ? Où est l'argument ? C'est nettement plus pratique que d'avoir deux appareils, qui prennent plus de place, qui coûtent plus chers, et qui polluent plus.

Sinon les problèmes de fiaiblité réglés = pipeau. Un ami vient d'avoir un ROD avec un modèle jasper... Je me suis bien foutu de sa gueule, lui qui me prônait la fiabilité des derniers modèles :love:

Pour terminer avec les problèmes de bruit, l'installation sauve les meubles mais :

&#8226; Le DD de la Xbox 360 n'est pas très grand et le système bouffe 7 Go a lui tout seul.
&#8226; Pour changer de DD sur Xbox, ça coûte cher, c'est du matos propriétaire. Sur PS3 tu peux acheter un DD standard 2,5 de 500 go pour une bouchée de pain.
&#8226; C'est perdre du temps à installer chaque jeu acheté sur le DD. Et pour des jeux comme Lost Odyssey, cela implique d'installer les 4 DVDs... Ce qui est vraiment d'un grand confort.
&#8226; Ca cause pas mal de problèmes de compatibilité avec certains jeux.

Bref.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

d'ailleurs j'ai trouve ca bete de devoir installer le jeu sur le DD vu le temps que ca prend et qu'ensuite le disque soit qd meme obligatoire

ils auraient du prevoir qu'on puisse entierement charger le jeu depuis le DD et entrer un code unique histoire de pas pouvoir pirater

car vu le temps que ca prend autant que ca serve a quelque chose

ca m'avait bien gonfle la premiere fois que j'ai joue a la PS3...

assassin's creed, ca a mis un temps fou a copier le jeu


----------



## BioSS (7 Janvier 2009)

Oui c'était l'époque des installations obligatoires sur PS3, avec les jeux mal optimisés.
GTA, MGS4, Assassin's Creed.. La liste est longue. Mais cette tendance a quasiment disparue
 aujourd'hui, les jeux utilisent le disque dur en arrière-plan pour stocker des données qui 
reviennent souvent (le modèle du héros, les menus, etc...) comme Uncharted.


----------



## koeklin (7 Janvier 2009)

Disons que ce fil tourne un peu trop au dénigrement  de la xbox 360 et donc malheureusement à celui de ces utilisateurs (ça c'est plus génant).


Concernant le live (payant), j'ai quand même pas  mal de potos qui ont les deux (xbox 360 et PS3) voire les trois consoles et qui achètent encore majoritairement leurs jeux sur xbox 360 pour profiter des qualités du xbox live malgré le bruit malgré les problèmes de fiablité de la console (ROD).


----------



## iShin (7 Janvier 2009)

Je me suis sans doute mal exprimé BioSS.
Mon propos était de dire qu'une grosse partie des ventes est liée au fait que la PS3 soit l'un des meilleurs rapport qualité prix pour un lecteur BR. Rien de plus.

Ne pas perdre de vue le plus important -> jouer pour s'amuser. Après la plate-forme on s'en tape.
(je précise que je n'ai rien contre la PS3, si nécessaire)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Oui c'était l'époque des installations obligatoires sur PS3, avec les jeux mal optimisés.
> GTA, MGS4, Assassin's Creed.. La liste est longue. Mais cette tendance a quasiment disparue
> aujourd'hui, les jeux utilisent le disque dur en arrière-plan pour stocker des données qui
> reviennent souvent (le modèle du héros, les menus, etc...) comme Uncharted.




tant mieux parce que l'experience avec assassin's creed m'avait un peu degoute 

cela dit, quitte a avoir un DD, autant l'exploiter totalement

Sony pourrait tres bien sortir des protections pour qu'on puisse utiliser le DD pour les jeux en bloquant la piraterie

c'est toujours mieux et toujours plus rapide depuis un DD que depuis un lecteur optique


----------



## BioSS (7 Janvier 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> Disons que ce fil tourne un peu trop au dénigrement  de la xbox 360 et donc malheureusement à celui de ces utilisateurs (ça c'est plus génant).
> 
> 
> Concernant le live (payant), j'ai quand même pas  mal de potos qui ont les deux (xbox 360 et PS3) voire les trois consoles et qui achètent encore majoritairement leurs jeux sur xbox 360 pour profiter des qualités du xbox live malgré le bruit malgré les problèmes de fiablité de la console (ROD).



Oui tout à fait : ça dépend aussi de la console qu'utilisent ses potes ! Si tous tes amis sont sur Xbox, mieux vaut acheter le jeu dessus afin de jouer en ligne avec eux. Pour moi si on a les deux consoles, c'est là-dessus que je ferais mon choix en tout cas. Du coup prendre ses jeux sur Xbox plutôt que sur PS3, c'est parfaitement compréhensible, d'autant plus qu'il y a quelques mois la plupart des jeux multiplateformes étaient pluis fluides / plus précis sur xbox 360.

En revanche cela implique d'avoir un compte payant au live pour jouer en ligne, et de jouer avec l'épée de Damoclès du ring of death au dessus de la tête.



bananiaaa a dit:


> tant mieux parce que l'experience avec assassin's creed m'avait un peu degoute
> 
> cela dit, quitte a avoir un DD, autant l'exploiter totalement
> 
> ...



Bah aujourd'hui les jeux les mieux optimisés utilisent les deux sources en même temps pour aller encore plus vite (Uncharted, le prochain Killzone, etc...)


----------



## Charly777 (7 Janvier 2009)

Mais le ROD n'est-il pas pris en charge par le SAV ?


----------



## BioSS (7 Janvier 2009)

Si, d'ailleurs le sav est parfaitement rodé au rod. 
On ne peut enlever ça à Microsoft. UPS vient la chercher, et la ramène moins de trois semaines après,
souvent avec un bonus (une manette ou un jeu)... Mais il faut accepter d'entrer dans ce petit jeu. Au nom
de la tranquilité, du confort, et même l'écologie, je peux pas adhérer à un tel concept.

Mais le ROD n'est pas le seul fléau de la xbox : elle raye très souvent les disques, et le plateau de son lecteur finit parfois par ne plus sortir. Il y a aussi régulièrement des problèmes d'affichage dûe à surchauffe de la carte graphique.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

je suis etonne, je pense que la version Jasper devait corriger tous les problemes et etre super fiable

je vais attendre un peu avant d'acheter une console alors

j'hesite toujours entre PS3 et Xbox360


----------



## imacg5mortel (7 Janvier 2009)

On s'acharne tellement sur la Xbox ici, alors que pour moi, c'est la console la plus réussie de la génération (et dieu sait si j'apprécie Micro$).

Elle est moins bien finie, mais de point de vue jeux elle est incomparable avec la Playstation.


----------



## BioSS (7 Janvier 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Elle est moins bien finie, mais de point de vue jeux elle est incomparable avec la Playstation.



Incomparable ? Alors qu'on a jamais eu des consoles si proches en terme de puissance et de ludothèque depuis la création du jeu vidéo ? 

C'est simple, à chaque fois je vais chez un ami avec une Xbox, on a presque les même jeux, de GTA  à Bioshock en passant par Assassin's Creed et Call of Duty IV. Sauf qu'en plus lui il a Gears of War et Left 4 Dead, moi j'ai Uncharted et Little Big Planet.

Elles offrent les même jeux 90% du temps, proposent chacune quelques exclus de qualité, c'est juste qu'elles font le tout différemment. C'est une histoire de moyens / d'affinité avec certaines séries / des potes avec qui on joue online. Dire qu'elles sont incomparables, c'est vraiment ne pas connaître le jeu vidéo : si tu compares avec la génération précédente, avant il y avait de vraies différences de hardware et de ludothèque entre chaque console, alors que là, on a du mal à distinguer les deux, même graphiquement c'est kif-kif.

C'est pour ça que les guéguerres Xbox / PS3 sont on ne peut plus stupides.
Et d'ailleurs personne ne s'acharne sur la xbox ici : elle est juste critiquée sur sa fiabilité, son manque de finition, sa politique du "tout en kit", et ses coûts cachés (live à 60&#8364;, piles rechargeables, dd propriétaire, wifi à 80&#8364;, disques rayés). Je crois que personne ne peut nier ces quatre points.


----------



## Matt82 (7 Janvier 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> ...mais de point de vue jeux elle est incomparable avec la Playstation.


La PS3 et la 360 ne partage que 80% de leur ludothèque non ??? 
La mode des exclusivités est passée, à part les licences Nintendo les autres ont fini par passer à la trappe. Les exclus se comptent rapidement et ne justifient pas tellement l'achat d'une console ou de l'autre. Les performances sont quasimment identiques, laissant la Wii loooooooooin derrière, et elles proposent toutes les deux les m^mes services (à part le BR).



BioSS a dit:


> _Dernière modification par BioSS ; Aujourd'hui à 14h07.                                                           _


Si t'édites quand j'écris, on dit la même chose


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> je suis etonne, je pense que la version Jasper devait corriger tous les problemes et etre super fiable
> 
> je vais attendre un peu avant d'acheter une console alors
> 
> j'hesite toujours entre PS3 et Xbox360



Faut pas exagérer, la Jasper améliore à coup sûr la fiabilité de la console, mais comme tout matériel produit à grande échelle elle n'est pas infaillible. Même la PS3 n'y échappe pas.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Fmais comme tout matériel produit à grande échelle elle n'est pas infaillible.



oui j'ai deja pu m'en rendre compte avec apple :rose:


----------



## Matt82 (7 Janvier 2009)

+1


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

en tout cas on pourra pas dire que MS ne fait jamais de promo

pendant ce temps la, la PS3 elle est toujours vendue plein tarif


----------



## iShin (7 Janvier 2009)

Mais non, il y a eu pendant les fêtes une opération avec 50 de remboursé pour l'achat d'une PS3 
_[pour que les joueurs puissent se payer le Xbox Live ]_


----------



## BioSS (7 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> en tout cas on pourra pas dire que MS ne fait jamais de promo
> 
> pendant ce temps la, la PS3 elle est toujours vendue plein tarif



Le but actuel de Sony n'est pas du tout d'être leader mais d'être rentable le plus vite possible.
Aussi, si la Xbox coûtait plus de 300, elle souffrirait beaucoup trop de la comparaison avec la PS3, c'est donc pas étonnant si Microsoft la brade. C'est d'ailleurs l'argument numéro 1 du choix entre les deux : le prix.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (8 Janvier 2009)

iShin a dit:


> Les problèmes de fiabilité sont sensés être réglés
> Le bruit y'en a quasiment plus avec la Maj qui permet d'installer les jeux sur le disque dur.
> Enfin, faut choisir entre console et plateforme multimédia. Je ne me sert pas de ma console pour ça.
> 
> Par contre combien d'acheteurs de PS3 se servent de leur PS3 pour jouer ?


Ca je comprend vraiment pas. 
Pourquoi à chaque fois qu'une console de jeu fait quelque chose de plus que la concurrence, immédiatement à vos yeux elle en perd toutes ses qualités question gameplay? 
C'est qui l'abruti qui a matraqué ça dans la tête de tous le monde? C'est le même argument qui sort en défaveur de la 360 contre la Wii; simplement parce que la 360 a des qualités sur le plan graphismes en plus, elle en devient impropre au jeu "pur".



			
				Bioss a dit:
			
		

> Le but actuel de Sony n'est pas du tout d'être leader mais d'être rentable le plus vite possible.
> Aussi, si la Xbox coûtait plus de 300, elle souffrirait beaucoup trop de la comparaison avec la PS3, c'est donc pas étonnant si Microsoft la brade. C'est d'ailleurs l'argument numéro 1 du choix entre les deux : le prix.


La PS3 fait aussi lecteur Bluray, et ça c'est un sacrée argument pour l'a trouver cheap face à la 360. Ceci dit si le HD-DvD s'était imposé dans la lutte face au bluray, Microsoft en aurait sûrement profiter pour faire une édition de 360 avec lecteur. La 360 aurait pu être vendu aux environs du prix de la Ps3, à ce moment là ça ne m'aurait pas choqué.

Je crois que la console de jeu a la meilleure place en ce moment pour s'imposer comme media center grand public. En faite ce serait déjà le cas si Nintendo avait su sentir cette évolution venir, vue le succès de la Wii. 
Je commence d'ailleurs à trouver très chère cette console pour ce qu'elle fournit en fait: d'épisodiques moment de détente entre ami, une fois toute les semaines dans le meilleur des cas. Si encore elle lisait les dvd... Ca ne m'amuserait pas non plus d'avoir un lecteur bluray, un lecteur dvd, un terminal TV payante + le boitier externe fournit avec les nouvelles télé HD, le tout sous ma TV. Spécialement en tant que mac-user.


----------



## hendack (8 Janvier 2009)

Et bien pour ma part j'ai une ps3 et j'en suis extrêmement content. La seule console que je n'aime pas c'est la Xbox : j'aime pas beaucoup la politique de Grosoft dessus (lecteur HD en vente séparément... avant; jeu sur DVD limité en taille, online payant...). Et peu de jeux me plaisent. Pour la Wii rien à redire, si ce n'est que c'est pas mon truc. Mais chouette console, on s'amuse bien à plusieurs (et ça le manque de puissance n'y changera rien ^^)

Je trouve sur PS3 tout ce que j'aime dans une console. Certe elle est plus chère, mais je ne regrette pas. Quasiment tous les jeux que j'aiment bien sont sur PS3; elle est compatible avec les 2 précédentes génération; c'est une superbe et puissante machine multimédia... Que dire de plus ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (8 Janvier 2009)

hendack a dit:
			
		

> Mais chouette console, on s'amuse bien à plusieurs (et ça le manque de puissance n'y changera rien ^^)


Oui mais c'est ça qui n'en fait pas vraiment une console, en vérité elle est plus proche du monopoly ou du jeu de cartes de poker que d'une véritable machine conçue pour le jeux vidéo. :rateau: Mise à part 2 ou 3 titres qui valent le déplacement, elle est inutilisable la majorité du temps quand je suis tout seul. Je suis pas asocial, mais je dois reconnaitre que je joue aux JV avec des amis que 2 à 3 fois par an MAXIMUM. A chaque fois la Wii m'a laissé un souvenir impérissable dans ces moments là, mais à vrai dire à y réfléchir vraiment y'a guère plus pour le propriètaire de la console.  Après si tu fais partie des "amis", elle est effectivement chouette, et tous le monde gagnerait à en avoir une, sauf le proprio parce que 250&#8364; le monopoly qui ne lit pas les DvD ça commence à faire pas mal. 
En faite pour dire vrai, d'un point de vue de joueur il n'y a pas plus d'intérêt à investir dans une Wii que dans une Gamecube + MarioParty, devenue beaucoup moins chère. La Wii c'est le Mario Party des consoles, à part dans une collectivité ou dans une association, elle ne sera jamais rentabilisé par la majorité des acheteurs.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> En faite pour dire vrai, d'un point de vue de joueur il n'y a pas plus d'intérêt à investir dans une Wii que dans une Gamecube + MarioParty, devenue beaucoup moins chère. La Wii c'est le Mario Party des consoles, à part dans une collectivité ou dans une association, elle ne sera jamais rentabilisé par la majorité des acheteurs.




je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi

on a joue avec mon neveu au tennis et a bomberman

bomberman avait exactement la meme tete que sur super nintendo 10 ans plus tot !

mario kart, ca m'a completement enerve de jouer en tenant la wiimote

et parmi mon entourage notamment mes collegues qui ont achete le plateau wiifit pour faire du sport, ils l'ont achete pour se donner bonne conscience et apres 3 utilisations ils l'ont tous range ou revendu

l'autre soir apres un repas on s'est "amuse" 30 minutes avec la console du petit, je pense que ca a ete la seule et unique fois qu'on y aura touche entre adultes

mes invites etaient vite lasses par les gestes et surtout par le cote trop enfantin des jeux de la wii

quand je vois ce que ca coute par rapport a ce qu'elle offre si faut acheter tous les accessoires c'est sur que si on l'avait pas achete pour le petit, on l'aurait jamais achete du tout


----------



## BioSS (8 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> et parmi mon entourage notamment mes collegues qui ont achete le plateau wiifit pour faire du sport, ils l'ont achete pour se donner bonne conscience et apres 3 utilisations ils l'ont tous range ou revendu



Un grand classique mdr 
Tu m'étonnes avec des gens aussi conditionnés à la pub et moutons que cette console cartonne.



hendack a dit:


> elle est compatible avec les 2 précédentes génération; c'est une superbe et puissante machine multimédia... Que dire de plus ?



Que les modèles 40 go et 80 go ne sont pas rétrocompatibles avec les jeux PS2.

Et que c'est d'ailleurs bien dommage, car aujourd'hui brancher une vraie PS2 sur un écran HD,
ça pique un peu beaucoup les yeux, alors que la PS3 upscalait la résolution des jeux PS2. Il y a
des rumeurs qui courent selon quoi on aurait bientôt droit à une émulation 100% software pour
toutes les PS3, là où les modèles 60 Go incorporaient des composants de PS2 dedans pour assurer
une émulation sans failles. Mais bon, ce ne sont que des rumeurs.


----------



## iShin (8 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Ca je comprend vraiment pas.
> Pourquoi à chaque fois qu'une console de jeu fait quelque chose de plus que la concurrence, immédiatement à vos yeux elle en perd toutes ses qualités question gameplay?



Je ne dis pas ça pour dénigrer la PS3.
Simplement, cela faisait partie de la stratégie de Sony pour faire entrer la PS3 dans les foyers (un lecteur BR imbattable en terme de rapport qualité/prix.
Je n'ai plus la source car ça commence à dater, mais une étude avait été faite sur l'utilisation de console et beaucoup de personnes l'utilisaient pour son lecteur BR et non pour sa fonction initiale, le jeu.


----------



## Charly777 (8 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> l'autre soir apres un repas on s'est "amuse" 30 minutes avec la console du petit, je pense que ca a ete la seule et unique fois qu'on y aura touche entre adultes
> 
> mes invites etaient vite lasses par les gestes et surtout par le cote trop enfantin des jeux de la wii



Ouah, c'est un moteur de recherce qui se régalerait...

Désolé trop tentant, mais là c'était quand même énorme...


----------



## ederntal (8 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Après si tu fais partie des "amis", elle est effectivement chouette, et tous le monde gagnerait à en avoir une, sauf le proprio parce que 250 le monopoly qui ne lit pas les DvD ça commence à faire pas mal.



Et bah moi je joue 80% du temps entre amis... et elle me va parfaitement cette console, et je peux te dire que je sent la différence avec ma "gamecube + mario party" qui est au placard...

La plupart de mes potes n'ont qu'une wii, on joue toujours aux même 6-7 jeux, on adore ça car on s'améliore et ca fait des petites compétitions, et quand on rentre chez soi, on joue en solo ou sur le net à ces jeux pas trop prévus pour, juste pour s'améliorer à la prochaine soirée entre amis. On s'amuse à chaque fois.

Mais je conçoit que pour aimer la wii, il faut aimer l'univers "nintendo", car il n'y a (presque) que ça de bon dessus!
Je suis d'accord qu'elle a plein de défauts, notamment en solo, mais il y a pas mal de joueurs, où n'avoir que 2 bons jeux solo par an, ça leur suffit! Aucunes des 3 consoles n'est parfaite et je trouve la wii assez complémentaire des deux autres, elles ne sont pas du tout sur les même terrains de jeux!

Je ne suis pas pro-nintendo, d'ailleurs je vais me prendre une PS3 avant que l'offre de remboursement de 50eur se termine (17 janv je crois), mais arrêter de caricaturer!
La PS3 est magnifique, il y a de super bons jeux, un lecteur BR, mais il n'y a pas de jeux dans le style de mario kart, smash bros... Chacune sa spécificité et son style de jeux!

D'ailleurs le gros reproche que je ferait à nintendo est de ne pas sortir un nouveau jeu aussi bons ce que je viens de citer, toujours dans la veine "multijoueur", en plus des éternelles et toujours aussi réussies suites de jeux!

Dès que je finit mario galaxy en solo, je me met à Little big planet et wipeout HD (il vaut le coup ce wipeout?). Rien que ça, j'en ai pour 1 ou 2 ans


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2009)

Charly777 a dit:


> Ouah, c'est un moteur de recherce qui se régalerait...
> 
> Désolé trop tentant, mais là c'était quand même énorme...




pardon mais meme si je suis en france depuis un moment et que je comprends beaucoup de blagues et de jeux de mots, la, je ne vois pas du tout

si tu pouvais m'expliquer

merci


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2009)

iShin a dit:


> PS3 dans les foyers (un lecteur BR imbattable en terme de rapport qualité/prix.




c'est vrai que je regardais des tests pour acheter un lecteur et jusqu'a present celui de la PS3 est le mieux note

apparemment celui qui offre beaucoup de fonctionnalites, la compatibilite 2.0 en standard et surtout des temps de chargement plus rapides que les platines de salon

question, est ce que la PS3 raye les disques comme la Xbox 360 si on l'utilise debout ?


----------



## BioSS (8 Janvier 2009)

Non, la PS3 ne raye pas les bluray, d'autant plus qu'ils disposent d'une couche anti-rayures très efficace.
Mais l'idéal c'est quand même l'horizontal.


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Janvier 2009)

bonjour,

vive la wii

au revoir

(post constructif...)


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Janvier 2009)

non plus sérieusement, je pense qu'aujourd'hui, Nintendo a ciblé une autre clientèle que Sony ou MS.
Juste en voyant les pubs, on s'aperçoit que les personnes représentés ne sont plus tout à fait les mêmes:

Les "jeunes" sont toujours nombreux
mais il y a les parents
les grands-parents
Et ces gens là connaissent Nintendo pour les premières consoles. Ça compte aussi ça!

Aujourd'hui on fait des ordinateurs minuscules (netbook), les 11'', 13'', 15'', 17'', des tout-en-un (je ne dis pas iMac car Sony et hp en ont sorti), des tours ultra-puissantes...

Pourtant personne ne dit "les portables c'est nul, j'aime pas, j'préfère les tours"....
j'ai l'impression que c'est pourtant ce qu'il se passe avec les consoles...


----------



## Charly777 (8 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Non, la PS3 ne raye pas les bluray, d'autant plus qu'ils disposent d'une couche anti-rayures très efficace.
> Mais l'idéal c'est quand même l'horizontal.



J'adore l'affirmation de toute puissance : non c'est impossible...

Je dirais plutôt qu'à l'heure actuelle aucun cas n'a été recensé, nous pouvons pensé que ce type de soucis ne peut pas se produire sur PS3.

:sleep:


----------



## Ax6 (8 Janvier 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> Je ne suis pas pro-nintendo, d'ailleurs je vais me prendre une PS3 avant que l'offre de remboursement de 50eur se termine (17 janv je crois), mais arrêter de caricaturer!
> La PS3 est magnifique, il y a de super bons jeux, un lecteur BR, mais il n'y a pas de jeux dans le style de mario kart, smash bros... Chacune sa spécificité et son style de jeux!
> 
> D'ailleurs le gros reproche que je ferait à nintendo est de ne pas sortir un nouveau jeu aussi bons ce que je viens de citer, toujours dans la veine "multijoueur", en plus des éternelles et toujours aussi réussies suites de jeux!
> ...



D'après une rumeur, la PS3 va baisser en mars 2009, fin de l'année fiscale pour Sony oblige, d'ailleurs comme je suis pas pressé, je vais attendre mon anniversaire en avril pour en acquérir une... Histoire d'avoir un lecteur BlueRay chez moi par la même occasion...


----------



## BioSS (8 Janvier 2009)

Charly777 a dit:


> J'adore l'affirmation de toute puissance : non c'est impossible...
> 
> Je dirais plutôt qu'à l'heure actuelle aucun cas n'a été recensé, nous pouvons pensé que ce type de soucis ne peut pas se produire sur PS3.
> 
> :sleep:



Ouais c'est une affirmation :

Personne sur les forums ne se plaint d'une PS3 rayeuse de disque,
même si ça a parfois dû arriver. En revanche pour la 360 il en existe des wagons.

C'est comme "non le lecteur de l'iMac ne raye pas les disques" autrement dit 
"non il n'y a pas de problèmes connus de rayage de disque avec l'iMac".


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (8 Janvier 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> Et bah moi je joue 80% du temps entre amis... et elle me va parfaitement cette console, et je peux te dire que je sent la différence avec ma "gamecube + mario party" qui est au placard...
> 
> La plupart de mes potes n'ont qu'une wii, on joue toujours aux même 6-7 jeux, on adore ça car on s'améliore et ca fait des petites compétitions, et quand on rentre chez soi, on joue en solo ou sur le net à ces jeux pas trop prévus pour, juste pour s'améliorer à la prochaine soirée entre amis. On s'amuse à chaque fois.
> 
> ...


Bien, t'es le client Wii idéal alors. Ton utilisation se colle tout à fait à l'esprit de la console, mais pouvoir jouer suffisamment avec des amis pour pouvoir rentabiliser l'achat de la Wii, c'est pas à la porté de la majorité des utilisateurs je crois. Mais ça confirme ce que je pensais, chaque fois que tu allumes la Wii à plusieurs, tu passes un bon moment. Mais les quelques jeux Nintendo de qualité ne peuvent pas suffir à contenter tous les joueurs solo... 

@Bioss: J'ai la flemme de fouiller, mais tu avais dis dans tes précédents posts que la 360 ne lisaient pas les HDDvD sans acheter le lecteur, et que les jeux de la console étaient tous imprimé sur DvD. Je croyais que les nouveaux supports de stockage étaient indispensable à la HD, et qu'un DvD n'avait pas la capacité de contenir toutes les informations requisent, donc j'avais tort? Ou bien seulement les films représentent une tros grosse masse d'information pour pouvoir tenir sur un DvD? Je ne comprend plus vraiment sinon pourquoi on doit changer de support pour avoir de la HD en vidéo...


----------



## BioSS (8 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> @Bioss: J'ai la flemme de fouiller, mais tu avais dis dans tes précédents posts que la 360 ne lisaient pas les HDDvD sans acheter le lecteur, et que les jeux de la console étaient tous imprimé sur DvD. Je croyais que les nouveaux supports de stockage étaient indispensable à la HD, et qu'un DvD n'avait pas la capacité de contenir toutes les informations requisent, donc j'avais tort? Ou bien seulement les films représentent une tros grosse masse d'information pour pouvoir tenir sur un DvD? Je ne comprend plus vraiment sinon pourquoi on doit changer de support pour avoir de la HD en vidéo...



En effet les jeux actuels Xbox 360 tournent sur des DVD double couche (8 go).
Tu va me dire quel est l'intérêt du Bluray ? Uniquement pour la vidéo ?

Pas seulement. Les développeurs se plaignent beaucoup de la barrière des 8 Go
sur Xbox 360 et ils doivent faire de gros efforts de compression de données et de
réutilisation des textures pour faire tout rentrer dans un DVD.

Si ce n'est pas problématique pour des jeux de petite envurgure, pour un GTA IV
avec une ville entière et des dizaines de milliers d'éléments différents, ça l'est, et
Rockstar l'a clairement fait savoir. D'ailleurs dans la version Xbox, les programmes
qui passent à la télé sont très compressés, l'image est moche et pixellisée. Sur PS3,
c'est en HD, grâce à l'espace offert par le Bluray.

Le Bluray évite donc à la PS3 de faire ce travail de décompression des données et
épargne ainsi du calcul. C'est ce permet à GTA IV de n'afficher quasiment aucun
clipping par rapport à la version X360 où des pans entier d'immeubles apparaissent
d'un coup, une fois chargés et décompressés.

Du reste, sur des jeux bien optimisés comme Uncharted, le Bluray est essentiel :
il permet de faire rentrer toute une bande-son en format natif non compressé,
d'utiliser des texture de très très haute résolution : c'est pas pour rien qu'aucun
jeu console ne propose de meilleures textures qu'Uncharted : d'une il faut le
savoir faire, de deux il faut le bluray. Enfin, les nombreux bonus vidéo
comme les making of en HD d'Uncharted / Motorstorm ne pourraient être inclus
sur un simple DVD.

Pour terminer, sur X360 il y a Lost Odyssey avec 4 DVD par exemple.
Un truc qu'on avait pas vu depuis la PSone, ce qui montre bien qu'il y a un réel décalage
entre les besoins en espace de la technologie actuelle et les supports proposés. D'ailleurs
Microsoft taxe très fort l'édition des boîtes à plus de deux DVD, ça a posé problème à certains
développeurs.

Le Bluray libère les développeurs, ça leur fait un souci en moins à gérer. Et ça nous permet
de mater des films dans une qualité inégalée : autant en profiter.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (8 Janvier 2009)

Ok d'accord, l'utilisation de DvD a quand même de sévères conséquences... En faite je ne m'étais jamais vraiment posé la question, j'étais persuadé que la 360 était un lecteur Hd-DvD de façon native comme la PS3 l'est pour le bluray.  
Cette fonctionnalité était prévu à la base? Microsoft l'a t'il jamais utilisé comme argument commercial? Je ne me souviens pas, mais quelqu'un m'a visiblement mit ça dans la tête.  
Par contre je ne suis pas vraiment étonné que la 360 soit plus populaire que la Ps3, quelques soit le pays dans lequel je suis il y a sans arrêt des pubs pour la console. Là en France j'en mange une à chaque page de pub Tf1. Par contre je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir jamais vue la moindre pub pour la PS3, où que ce soit. La Wii est mieux lotis sur ce point, mais on en est quand même pas au même niveau de matracage. 
Mais je trouve les publicités française assez tendancieuse, "La HD à partir de 179&#8364;" . Je ne m'attendais pas à ce que de là HD puissent être distribué sur DvD vue le matracage (que je trouve de plus en plus justifié) qu'on nous fait pour le bluray. 

Parenthèse, pourquoi la Ps3 fait elle appelle au disque dur et demande l'installation de certains jeux pour pouvoir les lancer? Le Bluray devrait être suffisant, à moins que ce soit uniquement pour éviter de recréer l'ambiance sonore d'un aéroport dans les salons des utilisateurs? (typique de la 360) Elle lit les bluray double couche d'ailleurs?


----------



## BioSS (8 Janvier 2009)

La PS3 lit les Bluray double couche et est même compatible avec les prototypes à huit couches à 200 Go.

L'installation des données s'explique par un simple fait : le débit du Bluray est assez léger, ce qui demande des chargement plutôt conséquents (cas typique : Motorstorm 1). Du coup, en installant certaines données récurrentes sur le disque dur comme les modèles et textures des personnages, des armes et des véhicules, ainsi les musiques et les menus, on gagne beaucoup en réactivité car le disque dur est plus rapide que la lecture de Bluray. Ce qui est top, c'est que la PS3 est capable de charger les données des deux sources à la fois, du coup elle prend les musiques et les personnages du disque dur, les décors du bluray, et tout ça charge très rapidement et de façon transparente pour l'utilisateur : c'est le cas d'Uncharted.

Je parle souvent de ce jeu mais c'est vraiment l'étalon technique de la PS3, irréprochable sur le plan technologique. Contrairement à un jeu comme MGS4 qui inflige une installation à chaque acte, dans Uncharted tout le contenu s'installe temporairement sur le disque dur en silence, et tout est chargé au moment où il le faut avant d'être effacé quand il n'y en a plus besoin : du coup, aucun loading, aucune attente, il n'y a pas de coupures entre les chapitres : voilà un vrai jeu bien optimisé.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

merci pour ces explications, je ne savais pas pour le faible debit du lecteur, cela explique beaucoup de choses

notamment les temps de chargement sur les platines


----------



## G3finder (9 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> D'après une rumeur, la PS3 va baisser en mars 2009, fin de l'année fiscale pour Sony oblige, d'ailleurs comme je suis pas pressé, je vais attendre mon anniversaire en avril pour en acquérir une... Histoire d'avoir un lecteur BlueRay chez moi par la même occasion...



sony va également connaitre une restructuration et se concentrerait sur les produits innovants hors jeux vidéos tout en maintenant un attachement certain à la ps3

http://www.play3-live.com/news-ps3-restructuration-chez-sony-11844.html

je l'avais également entendu sur des radios cette info là

c'est bien que le débat se soit ouvert en dehors de la wii ...mais a aussi pour beaucoup assassiné la xbox 360.... il ne resterait donc qu'une seule console fiable et valable 

quoiqu'il en soit le fil a rappelé/montré que:

- la wii était une extension de monopoly familial qui en satisfait plus d'un mais avec un développement en rh&d restrictif du fait de sa dispersion

- la xbox une plateforme ludique à laquelle il ne faudra pas compter les accessoires et abonnements à rajouter pour une optimisation et multitâches 

- la ps3 sort du lot de part son coût d'origine mais se démarquerait sur son investissement à long terme et son rendement

- l'offre jeux vidéos sur wii est plutôt orientée pour un public divers et varié sans pour autant se concentrer sur une cible ce qui peut freiner les innovations (développement technologie wiimote nunchuk)
tandis que les offres jeux vidéos de ps3 et de xbox sont quasi identiques en dehors de certains titres sucités par les deux firmes

- qu'une fois de plus comme dans tous supports, il existe des pro et des antis.... des contents et des instatisfaits.....et qu'en définitive chacun trouvera sa propre opinion dans la réappropriation du/des support(s) dans lequel il jettera son dévolu...

nul n'est donc geek ou noob dans son approche du jeu vidéo étant donné que cette approche lui est propre


voilà ce que je pense en quoi le fil pourrait se résumer


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

tu as tres bien resume toutes les opinions je crois


par ailleurs je me demandais un truc, par rapport a la xbox 360

etant donne que MS change periodiquement les versions avec notamment un processeur grave plus fin

est ce toujours le meme proc ou est ce qu'avec le temps ils mettraient egalement des processeurs plus rapides sans communiquer dessus ?

car j'imagine qu'entre la premiere version et la Jasper, le processeur a du etre change non en dehors de la finesse de gravure?


----------



## Matt82 (9 Janvier 2009)

Tres bon résumé


----------



## BioSS (9 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> tu as tres bien resume toutes les opinions je crois
> 
> 
> par ailleurs je me demandais un truc, par rapport a la xbox 360
> ...



Bah non, quel est l'intérêt ? Si les dernières consoles étaient plus puissantes, cela signifieraient que les premières consoles ne seraient pas capables de faire tourner les derniers jeux. Ca la foutrait mal pour les premiers acheteurs qui ont payé au prix fort.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Bah non, quel est l'intérêt ? Si les dernières consoles étaient plus puissantes, cela signifieraient que les premières consoles ne seraient pas capables de faire tourner les derniers jeux. Ca la foutrait mal pour les premiers acheteurs qui ont payé au prix fort.




oui mais tu vois bien que la derniere version console beneficie d'un processeur grave plus fin, donc consommant moins et chauffant moins

quoiqu'il arrive cette version est mieux que celle que d'autres ont achete auparavant

donc dans tous les cas, ceux qui achetent apres sont plus avantages que les premiers acheteurs


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Janvier 2009)

Oui, les consoles n'évoluent jamais en terme de puissance après leurs sorties. Les seules choses qu'on voit ce sont de nouvelles approches des techniques de gravure des processeur ou le disque dur... La première playstation de Sony est d'ailleurs le parfait exemple de la console qui techniquement a beaucoup évolué avec le temps (pour finir à la minuscule PsOne). Mais sinon on est pas sur PC, et c'est pour ça que beaucoup préfèrent les consoles, ça garantit 5 ans de tranquilité d'esprit question configuration pour le jeu. La N64 est à ma connaissance la seule console qui a évolué et a sortit des jeux qui n'étaient plus compatible avec les premiers modèles. Heureusement Nintendo avait prévu le coup, et on n'avait qu'à enfiler un expansion pack dans les consoles pour pouvoir faire de nouveaux tourner tous les jeux. (Majora's mask par exemple)

Très bon résumé G3finder.  :love:Je peux pas te coupdeboulé pour le moment, comme Bioss d'ailleurs, mais bon ça devrait plus tarder. 

Je suis vraiment satisfait de ma Ps3, je croyais avoir été dégouté du jeu console et n'être plus compatible avec un Pad de jeux, mais en faite non... La Wii m'avait convaincu parce qu'à chaque fois que je l'utilisais je prenais mon pied avec des amis, mais à part dans ces moments là elle ne m'a rien apporté et m'a fait penser que je n'accordais plus d'intérêt au jeu console. (c'est juste le support et le type de jeux disponible qui clochait) ...et la 360 m'a mit le coup de grâce en me montrant que je ne voulais plus passer d'avantage de temps à jouer sur console. (notamment pour le live payant) Pourtant là je me retrouver à jouer 2h d'affilé à Valkyria ou Folklore, impensable y'a encore 2 mois.  Heureusement parce que je ratais quelques choses, et c'est bien pratique d'avoir un lecteur bluray à disposition.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Je suis vraiment satisfait de ma Ps3, je croyais avoir été dégouté du jeu console et n'être plus compatible avec un Pad de jeux, mais en faite non... La Wii m'avait convaincu parce qu'à chaque fois que je l'utilisais je prenais mon pied avec des amis, mais à part dans ces moments là elle ne m'a rien apporté et m'a fait penser que je n'accordais plus d'intérêt au jeu console. (c'est juste le support et le type de jeux disponible qui clochait) ...et la 360 m'a mit le coup de grâce en me montrant que je ne voulais plus passer d'avantage de temps à jouer sur console. (notamment pour le live payant) Pourtant là je me retrouver à jouer 2h d'affilé à Valkyria ou Folklore, impensable y'a encore 2 mois.  Heureusement parce que je ratais quelques choses, et c'est bien pratique d'avoir un lecteur bluray à disposition.



j'en deduis que des 3 consoles, ta preferee est la PS3 ?

pour l'instant je reflechis toujours

je suis cinephile et j'aime bien regarder les films avec une belle resolution, je pense me tourner donc vers la PS3

j'avais attendu car les rumeurs parlaient d'une PS3 allegee finalement c'est jamais arrive et je m'en suis doute aussi

il est logique que sony tout comme apple ne mette pas a jour certains produits couteux a developper

l'autre atout c'est de pouvoir changer le dd facilement et a moindre cout contrairement a la xbox 360

y a juste qu'au debut je trouvais le pad de la xbox trop gros et qu'apres avoir teste celle de la PS3, je prefere celle de la xbox

le pad de la PS3 est trop carre, le toucher des gachettes vraiment trop mou

et la croix est bizarre, peut etre que je suis habitue au toucher de la croix sur la psp et que je m'attendais a qqch pareil


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> j'en deduis que des 3 consoles, ta preferee est la PS3 ?
> 
> pour l'instant je reflechis toujours
> 
> ...


Sans hésiter oui. Mais je suis un joueur extrêmement exigeant sur certains points, comme le scénario ou les émotions provoqué par le jeu. La plupart des best-sellers notés à 20/20 dans les presses finissent au placard la plupart du temps. Nintendo me convenait, mais le coup de la princesse kidnappée qu'il faut délivrer je l'ai fais déjà deux fois avec Ocarina of Time et Mario 64. Je snobb pas les nouveaux Zeldas ou Mario, mais le fait est que je n'en est plus terminé un seul depuis, la sauce ne prend plus, je ne suis plus dedans. Par contre si je n'avais jamais touché à un Zelda ou à un Mario avant, j'aurais probablement adoré tout autant Twilight Princesse ou Mario Sunshine que leurs prédécesseurs. A ce moment là ma console favorite serait probablement la Wii. 

Le seul jeu qui m'a ressortit exactement la même sauce deux fois de suite, c'est Metal Gear Solid I et II, mais c'était fait d'une façon si génial, si doué qu'il m'a fallut un peu de temps pour m'en rendre compte. Aujourd'hui MGS2 reste encore ma référence suprême. Bref je crois que je suis pas bien placé pour dire de façon général quelle est la meilleure console. Tu as probablement un style de jeu différent du miens. Je suis ouvert à tous les genres mais qu'une seule fois, après ça ne marche plus. 
La PS3 doit etre la première console qui me marque depuis la N64, et probablement Halo sur Xbox. Pour moi, un jeu comme Valkyria est juste phénoménale, et l'ambiance de Folklore est à tombé. Par contre GTA IV est au placard (j'ai joué au tout premier), et j'ai plus relancé MGS4 Guns of patriot depuis un sacrée moment. :sleep: La différence entre la Xbox 360 et la PS3 se ressent aussi techniquement. Et c'est assez important aussi, si c'est utilisé de façon intelligente et que ça en valait la peine.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

tu as raison, chaque fois que la presse acclame un jeu, il ne me plait pas

GTA est un bon exemple, j'ai ete le tester en magasin j'ai trouve ca nul

des mois de buzz et rien de bien

je n'aime pas les jeux avec une histoire ou tu passes ton temps a appuyer sur un bouton pour faire passer les dialogues

j'etais super decu par assassin's creed, c'est tres beau certe mais toujours le meme decor et les scenes durent un temps incroyable impossible de les passer

sans exagerer, des le debut du jeu, y a une scene, j'ai eu le temps d'aller manger rapidement je suis revenu ca y etait encore :mouais:

puis souvent ce que je n'aime pas dans beaucoup de jeux, c'est que les actions et les scenes sont preprogrammees, quoiqu'il arrive on finit par tuer tel ou tel ennemi

soit on meurt tres vite soit on meurt jamais

pour l'instant je me tournerai bien vers la PS3 mais elle est trop chere pour le peu de temps que je vais y passer hors blu ray


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> tu as raison, chaque fois que la presse acclame un jeu, il ne me plait pas
> 
> GTA est un bon exemple, j'ai ete le tester en magasin j'ai trouve ca nul
> 
> ...


Alors le risque pour toi va être essentiellement de ne pas faire en sorte que la Xbox360 ou la Wii ne te reviennent très vite plus chère le peu de fois où tu vas t'en servir. 
Dans mon cas, moins je joue à une console, plus le peu de fois où je vais y jouer je vais d'abord dépenser mon fric dans des accessoires bien marrant 5minutes mais au final qui reviennent vite très chère. Si tu te sens capable d'avoir une 360 mais de ne pas tomber dans le piège de commencer à te prendre un bon disque dur, un abonnement au Xbox Live et ce genre de conneries, c'est probablement le meilleur choix pour toi si tu ne veux pas faire mettre le prix d'une Ps3 sur la table dès le départ. La ludothèque est aussi excellente. 
Cependant il faut rester très méfiant, les petites dépenses dans les jours qui suivent l'achat de la console peuvent être assez tentantes. Je crois que la Wii mérite d'être éliminé dans ton cas, même si elle coûte moins chère qu'une 360, ça reste de la folie pour ce que c'est. Sans oublier que pas mal de jeux se retrouvent vendu en bundle avec des accessoires qui montent le prix et qui sont indispensables pour jouer normalement. 
La PS3 est deux cents euro plus chères, vérifie d'abord combien tu pourrais être amener à dépenser pour la console que tu choisiera au final. Genre si dans le magazin de jeux vidéo tu commences à regarder du côté des manettes sans fils, que le vendeur te dis qu'un memory stick ben c'est bien pratique au final etc etc, avec le prix d'un jeu tu risque de pas en avoir pour 300 minimum. Il y a des bundle en ce moment PS3 + 1 jeu = 399 qui peuvent valoir la peine et être au final une bonne alternative financièrement.

Mais que ce soit la 360 ou la PS3, tu t'éclateras sur les deux.  La preuve tous les intervenants ont choisit un camp dans la guerre des consoles, et ils disent tous qu'ils s'amusent d'avantage comme ça.   Après effectivement Valkyria n'est pas fait pour toi, si tu n'aimes pas devoir regarder de longues scènes les unes après les autres avec seulement à appuyer sur le bouton X, c'est même le pire choix possible.

Part du principe que tu vas payer pour ta console d'avantage que ce ton budget te permettrait théoriquement, quelle que soit le modèle que tu choisis. (mais Bioss dit vrai, tu seras amener à dépenser beaucoup moins avec une PS3 qu'avec une 360 ou piiire une Wii. J'ai les 3 consoles et même si la Ps3 me coute de l'argent vue que j'ai recommencer à jouer à des jeux sur consoles, je ne sens pas le besoin d'acheter un accessoires en plus de ce que j'avais déjà. Pour la 360 à comparé, que j'ai depuis sa sortie, j'ai déjà été amener à acheter 4 accessoires.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

ouais je deteste ce type d'abo

comme pour Wow

c'est comme acheter une voiture pas cher et la remplir ensuite car elle consomme enormement

acheter une console moins chere et au final on se rend compte qu'apres avoir achete tous les accessoires inutiles et les abo, on a paye X fois le prix de la console

pour mon neveu, entre la wii et toutes les conneries en option, ca faisait facilement 500 euros


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> ouais je deteste ce type d'abo
> 
> comme pour Wow
> 
> ...


Exactement, et personnellement dans un magasin de jeux vidéo même si je suis un joueur occasionnel, je dois être aussi sensible aux diverses accessoires que ton neveu. Sans oublier que tu peux voir beaucoup de vendeurs passer sans problèmes un nombre hallucinant d'accessoire à leurs clients... y'a qu'à aller dans une fnac au rayon jeu pour s'en rendre compte. "Avec je rajoute un memory stick, evidemment Madame?"


----------



## koeklin (9 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> GTA est un bon exemple, j'ai ete le tester en magasin j'ai trouve ca nul
> 
> des mois de buzz et rien de bien


Et moi je pensais être "gaver" des GTA après les 3 opus précédents et les GTA-like type Saints Row, je l'ai acheté et je l'ai trouvé superbe! Au delà de ce que je pouvais imaginer. J'ai pris mon pied rien qu'à admirer la ville s'animer. Bon d'un autre côté je le reconnais , je suis un vrai fan de cette série et j'ai terminé les autres plusieurs fois.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Exactement, et personnellement dans un magasin de jeux vidéo même si je suis un joueur occasionnel, je dois être aussi sensible aux diverses accessoires que ton neveu. Sans oublier que tu peux voir beaucoup de vendeurs passer sans problèmes un nombre hallucinant d'accessoire à leurs clients... y'a qu'à aller dans une fnac au rayon jeu pour s'en rendre compte. "Avec je rajoute un memory stick, evidemment Madame?"




d'ailleurs faudrait qu'ils nous expliquent pourquoi ils vendent des cartes memoire pour xbox alors que y a un disque dur :mouais:


----------



## BioSS (9 Janvier 2009)

Ce n'est pas tous les modèles de Xbox qui disposent d'un disque dur.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Ce n'est pas tous les modèles de Xbox qui disposent d'un disque dur.




ah ok, je croyais


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Ce n'est pas tous les modèles de Xbox qui disposent d'un disque dur.



Exact, le pack Arcade et Core n'en disposent pas.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

core et arcade c'est pareil ou pas?

car je vois sur le net arcade, premium et elite


----------



## Charly777 (9 Janvier 2009)

Et en plus les cartes mémoires permettent de mettre un jeu acheté sur le live et de jouer sur une autre console avec.


----------



## koeklin (9 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> core et arcade c'est pareil ou pas?


 le pack core  etait le premier pak xbox 360 d'entrée de gamme, il a été remplacé à la fin  de l'année 2007 par le Pack Arcade. Les nouveautés essentielles étaient la sortie HDMI et le remplacement de la manette filaire par une manette sans fil si je ne me trompe.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Janvier 2009)

Ouaip, il me semble que c'est ça.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Janvier 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> le pack core  etait le premier pak xbox 360 d'entrée de gamme, il a été remplacé à la fin  de l'année 2007 par le Pack Arcade. Les nouveautés essentielles étaient la sortie HDMI et le remplacement de la manette filaire par une manette sans fil si je ne me trompe.


Yep et la baisse de prix je pense, parce que je n'ai pas acheté mon pack core 179&#8364;. J'ai pas acheté mes trois consoles au même moment vis à vis de leurs sorties respectives, mais pour le moment je tiens à dire que la Ps3 est une des consoles qui m'a couté le moins chère. 
La 360 avec la pénurie de l'époque, je n'avais pas pu trouver de pack premium et je m'étais diriger vers un core avec tous les accessoires premium acheter à part. La facture totale a été plus élevé sans jeux sans rien que pour ma PS3 Harry Potter vendu avec 6 films bluray.   La Wii m'a couté certes moins chères (je n'ai acheté aucun accessoires), mais j'ai prix quelques jeux avec et je ne la rentabilise pas. Je ne regrette pas mon achat cependant, je suis très heureux de l'avoir les 3-4 fois par ans où je fais des aprem jeux vidéo. Par contre le manque de lecteur DvD est juste impardonable.  En revanche la PS3 est véritablement pour moi la console meilleure marché, même si le ticket d'entrée de la 360 ne cesse de baisser.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

merci encore pour ton temoignage

t'as vraiment raison concernant la PS3 et les harry potter, j'ai rate ca

ca valait le coup vu le prix du pack

je me lancerai au prochain pack interessant
mais bon, en meme temps y a tellement de choses a acheter...


par contre je vais surement te choquer et d'autres personnes mais j'aime pas le design de la PS3 ou alors peut etre en white ceramic

visuellement je trouve la xbox 360 plus jolie


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> merci encore pour ton temoignage
> 
> t'as vraiment raison concernant la PS3 et les harry potter, j'ai rate ca
> 
> ...


Pour dire vrai je ne suis vraiment pas sensible aux designs des deux consoles. La PS3 cependant me fait vraiment pensé à un PC de jeu ultra Design. Vue de ce point de vue là, la PS3 me plait bien. Mais comme console de jeux aucune des deux ne me séduit pour être franc, sauf que la 360 dégage beaucoup moins cette impression d'être à mi chemin entre un PC Alienware et une console de salon. Bref tout dépend de comment tu les regardes.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

en fait, ce que je trouve bizarre, c'est le cote bombé qui est coupé par un bout avec un angle au niveau du lecteur

et puis la PS3 me donne l'impression d'etre grosse mais creuse a cause du plastique un peu creux

je suis sur qu'ils peuvent reduire la taille de moitie et faire une console plus epuree, mais c'est que le design, c'est propre au gout de chacun


oui la 360 c'est une sorte de boitier de pc slim en plus design

par contre, assez fin mais boitier un poil trop petit ou mal optimise pour la ventilation

en fait je vois bien une ps3 plus fine et une 360 plus volumineuse

la 360 y aurait gagne en design si le lecteur avait ete slot in aussi comme la ps3 et la wii

le tiroir ca fait archaique


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Janvier 2009)

Pour moi aucune des deux n'est plus attirante que l'autre. La PS3 serait pas si mal dans la catégorie PC, mais la 360 quelques soit l'angle sous laquelle je la regarde, ça reste une grosse brique. Ceci dit c'est toujours mieux que la première. :rateau: 
Pour le moment je ne suis pas sûr que la taille de la PS3 puisse être réduit, sa configuration approche des PC de guerre les plus avancés actuellement, et elle est franchement minuscule à comparer. Mais Sony a toujours sortir une version slim de ses consoles après quelques années, aucune raison de penser qu'elle ne le fera pas cette fois. 
Microsoft je suis moins sûr.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

j'ai vu les photos des mecs qui ont demonte et modde leur ps3 y a beaucoup de place, c'est pour ca

enfin bon, si j'achete la PS3 je la prendrais en white ceramic, ca change de tout le materiel deja en noir

puis le white ceramic est vraiment sympa et ca ne marque pas les traces de doigts


----------



## BioSS (10 Janvier 2009)

Honnêtement le design on s'en fout.
C'est l'écran qu'on regarde. Et ce ne sont pas des objets moches non plus donc ça va.

Juste deux trois remarques : le noir laqué de la PS3 et son aspect bombé, ça va très bien avec la tendance d'Apple ces derniers temps. Avec mes Mac en tout cas ça donne un sentiment d'unité, et cette "mode" tombe plutôt bien : autant le noir laqué n'est pas forcément toujours de bon goût, mais la forme bombé c'est vraiment une bonne chose.

L'aspect convexe est bien plus agréable à l'&#339;il que la coque concave de la Xbox 360, ça procure une sensation de puissance : voitures, motos, avions, trains, ordinateurs, téléphones, même les animaux, tout est convexe et rien n'est concave : l'aspect "slim", c'est une forme qui n'est pas naturelle et désagréable à l'&#339;il : sensation de déséquilibre, il n'y a pas le côté "abondance".

Autre chose : la couleur. Le noir de la PS3 est brut, le gris de la Xbox 360 vire au jaune comme les mauvais plastiques des PC de l'époque.

La PS3, elle est simple, animale : il y a pas un milliard de grille, de fentes, de boutons comme sur Xbox : c'est épuré.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Honnêtement le design on s'en fout.
> C'est l'écran qu'on regarde.



toi tu t'en fous, d'autres non

s'il n'y a que le resultat a l'ecran qui compte alors oublions aussi l'ergonomie des manettes et les autres details...

quand on depense une certaine somme d'argent, tout compte


----------



## BioSS (10 Janvier 2009)

Ta comparaison est illogique.

On parle de visuel et tu parles d'usage. L'ergonomie et la manette sont des paramètres qui rentrent en compte lorsque tu joues. En revanche, le design de la machine ne change rien à l'usage. Et si tu trouves que la PS3 n'est pas un bel objet au même titre qu'un iPhone ou qu'un iMac, tu as une perception de l'esthétique étrange pour un Mac User.

Là, on est sur une ligne de simplicité, de pureté, avec un noir laqué intense, un fente mange-disque discrète comme sur l'iMac ou le Mac mini, le tout contrôlé des boutons tactiles plats : les éléments sont intégrés, et essaient de se faire oublier, à l'inverse du design de Xbox 360 bardé de jointures, de grilles d'aération, de boutons en relief sur lesquels il faut appuyer, avec un lecteur de disque en plateau très laid lorsqu'il est ouvert.

Le design c'est aussi les finitions : la façon dont la PS3 avale et rejette les disques en douceur, le toucher des boutons, toutes ces choses là, contribuent à en faire un objet bien plus soigné que la 360, qui n'a été conçu que dans un seul mot d'ordre : discount. Ca se ressent dans les mécaniques du plateau du lecteur, dans la pression nécessaire pour appuyer sur les boutons, la façon dont on rentrent les carte mémoires avec les petites trappes, etc...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

oui c'est bien pour ca que je te dis que l'appreciation du design c'est subjectif


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Janvier 2009)

Bananiaaa, je serais plutôt d'accord avec Bioss, aucune des deux n'a un esthétisme inoubliable, mais je perçois beaucoup mieux la PS3 que la 360. Surtout en tant que Mac-user, la 360 me choque d'avantage que la PS3. On voit véritablement que Microsoft a fait des efforts pour le design par rapport au premier modèle, mais ce n'est pas un hasard si le résultat est aussi banal. Une bonne équipe de designer est devenue capital maintenant, et Sony a je crois pas mal d'avance sur ce terrain. (la référence reste encore de loin l'équipe d'Apple.) Après y'a des éléments de goûts, comme le choix blanc/ noir  et ça je ne te les discute pas mais la 360 est clairement pas une réussite de Microsoft. Elle a une forme, et c'est à peu près tout. La PS3 est beaucoup mieux finit, et même si elle est un peu grosse j'arrive à voir et à comprendre où voulaient en venir Sony avec cette forme bombé. L'avale disque ainsi que les logos sont les preuves qu'une des deux concurrentes est allé au bout de son concept et pas l'autre. Evidemmet en tant que Macuser un lecteur disque qui ressort ça me choque, ça fait cheap, et tout ça sont les petits détails en plus qui font que la 360 ne séduit pas. 

Pour dire le fond de ma pensée, aucune des deux consoles ne m'a fait craquée dans le magazin, mais la PS3 n'est en aucun cas un echec sur le plan du design. La 360 s'en rapproche par contre. Après ça reste deux grosses briques, et si tu es d'accord de prendre une 360, c'est pas parce que la PS3 est plus lourde que tu dois l'a rayer de la liste. Elles sont toutes les deux au delà de la limite de la petite console sympas (dreamcast Gamecube), alors ensuite... Mais j'accroche pas aux designs, et tu as raison quand on paie tout compte. Je préférais la 360 avant d'avoir la PS3, maintenant c'est l'inverse, le design de la PS3 m'a d'avantage séduit au quotidien depuis que je l'ai que la 360. Là c'est à cause de la finition, la PS3 donne vraiment une meilleure impression. Mais dans un magasin ou chez des amis j'aurais préféré la 360 peut être, mais au quotidien comme objet sous ma télé la PS3 a renversé la tendance. Si ça continue d'ici Avril je scanderai qu'elle est magnifique. :rateau:


----------



## BioSS (10 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> petite console sympas (dreamcast Gamecube)



C'est dangereux de dire ça


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

de toute facon la meilleure console de tous les temps sera toujours la dreamcast


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Janvier 2009)

Ouais enfin ça c'est ton opinion hein.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

Bioss ça te dirait pas de cacher ton fanboysme débile qui devient franchement lourd là.
Ton "besoin" de descendre la 360 devient de plus en plus risible.


----------



## Charly777 (11 Janvier 2009)

Bon et sinon, rien à voir mais qui joue à Gears of War 2 ici ?

Histoire de faire quelques parties entre mac user. Il y a bien Xao mais cela fait longtemps qu'il n'a pu se connecter.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

par contre y a un truc vraiment con que j'ai remarque a propos de ces consoles concurrentes

c'est lorsqu'on possede le meme jeu mais sur 2 consoles differentes, les 2 personnes ne peuvent pas jouer ensemble online

normal diront certains mais quand je joue a mes jeux sur le mac, je peux me connecter en ligne et affronter des joueurs qui ont le meme jeu mais sur pc


j'ai pu lire sur le net qu'il existait des reseaux mixtes mais ca lag souvent et ca peut deconnecter

c'est dommage en tout cas que ce soit verrouille a ce point


----------



## iota (11 Janvier 2009)

Salut.



bananiaaa a dit:


> c'est lorsqu'on possede le meme jeu mais sur 2 consoles differentes, les 2 personnes ne peuvent pas jouer ensemble online


C'est on ne peut plus logique...

Pour les consoles, c'est les constructeurs (Microsoft, Sony ou Nintendo) qui fournissent l'infrastructure réseau aux éditeurs de jeux. Ils n'ont aucun intérêt à en faire profiter leur concurrents.

Dans le cas des jeux PC/Mac, c'est l'éditeur qui prend tout en charge (et qui va donc se permettre d'assurer la compatibilité entre des plateformes différentes).

@+
iota


----------



## BioSS (11 Janvier 2009)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> C'est on ne peut plus logique...
> 
> ...



Sony ne prend pas du tout en charge l'infrastructure réseau et laisse la possibilité aux développeurs de faire ce qu'ils veulent. Par contre Microsoft verrouille en effet son réseau.


----------



## Agrippa II (11 Janvier 2009)

Charly777 a dit:


> Bon et sinon, rien à voir mais qui joue à Gears of War 2 ici ?
> 
> Histoire de faire quelques parties entre mac user. Il y a bien Xao mais cela fait longtemps qu'il n'a pu se connecter.



moi j'y joue


----------



## Charly777 (11 Janvier 2009)

Agrippa II a dit:


> moi j'y joue



Je vais jouer certainement tout à l'heure...

je t'envoie mon gamertag par mp.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

ce serait bien que les editeurs mettent a disposition leur propre serveur de jeu online pour que les joueurs puissent s'y connecter quelque soit leur console

apres tout l'editeur se moque bien de savoir si on achete telle ou telle console tant qu'on depense 50 euros pour acheter leur jeu !


----------



## BioSS (11 Janvier 2009)

Bananiaaa : Encore une fois c'est le cas. Rien n'empêche par exemple un développeur de relier PS3 et PC, mais est-ce que le temps nécessaire à rendre compatible les deux versions vaut réellement le coup ? Visiblement non, vu qu'aucun jeu ne profite de cette possibilité.

En revanche impossible de relier les joueurs de Xbox avec autre chose : seul les jeux PC certifiés "Live for Windows"  passent par le réseau verrouillé Live comme la Xbox, et peuvent donc permettre aux joueurs des deux plateformes de s'affronter.


----------



## poissonfree (11 Janvier 2009)

Vous parlez prix et temps de chargement.
Moi j'ai une console qui bat la xbox 360, la PS3 et la wii toutes les 3 réunies.
Je parle bien sûr de la NeoGeo.
Vous pleurez quand il faut payer 70 un jeu! Sur Neo faut compter 300 en moyenne pour un jeu!!! Et encore 300, je suis gentil car après ça dépend du titre du jeux et de sa langue (genre Metal Slug 1 pour ne cité que lui ). 
Côté temps de chargement c'est un vrai régal  (Des fois je trouve vachement long sur la Dreamcast et sur la DS).
Côté graphisme, elle ne fait plus le poids face aux nouvelles mais faut pas oublier qu'elle a plus de 20 ans 
Et un truc de plus que j'adore sur cette console : 
- son dézonnage 
- sa manette ergonomique 


Pour le coté graphique, le PC s'en sort vachement bien aussi mais faut avoir une bête de course et coté temps de chargement (et surtout installation :hein c'est horrible.

Donc arrêter de pleurer 2 sec et assumer votre choix en fonction de ce que vous préférez dans le jeux vidéo : 
- graphisme 
- temps de chargement 
- jouabilité 
- multi-joueurs 
- ... 

Il n'y a pas UNE console parfaite, mais comme vous l'avez dit précédemment, ça va être le style de jeux qui va vous conduire à telle ou telle console. 

Mon rêve : une borne d'arcade dernière (ou presque) génération 
Le hic : trop cher vu le temps que je passe maintenant sur les jeux vidéos (à peine 1 fois par mois et encore).


----------



## BioSS (11 Janvier 2009)

poissonfree a dit:


> Donc arrêter de pleurer 2 sec et assumer votre choix en fonction de ce que vous préférez dans le jeux vidéo :
> - graphisme
> - temps de chargement
> - jouabilité
> - multi-joueurs



Tu m'as bien fait rire avec la Néo Géo. 
Sinon ici personne ne pleure.

Et ta logique est erronée : On ne choisit pas le jeu vidéo en fonction de ses composantes, tout comme on ne choisit pas un film pour sa bande-son ou son image. On choisit le jeu vidéo pour son ensemble, et si l'un de ses composants n'est pas au niveau, c'est l'édifice entier qui s'écroule.

Exemple simple avec avec la Wii : avec du online baclé, des graphismes baclés en SD, du son baclé (Wii Music en midi), et une jouabilité certes novatrice et attirante pour le grand public mais en même temps réductrice dans ses possibilités de par son imprécision et sa mauvaise exploitation, cette console est, objectivement, la moins à même à offrir du jeu vidéo de qualité. C'est aussi bête que ça. Ce n'est pas parce que les gens préfèrent les graphismes et le scénario. Personne n'a de "préférences" pour l'un ou l'autre de ces aspects.

Après c'est surtout une question d'attentes : on l'a dit mille fois : soit tu veux jouer avec tout le monde y compris ceux qui ne jouent d'habitude jamais, soit tu veux t'immerger dans un univers exactement comme tu le ferais avec un film ou un bouquin. Et là en effet, la Wii peut réussir à tirer son épingle du jeu : sur des attentes subjectives et affectives. C'est là-dessus que se fait le choix. Pas tellement sur la qualité réelle de tel ou tel aspect des jeux vidéo.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> En revanche impossible de relier les joueurs de Xbox avec autre chose : seul les jeux PC certifiés "Live for Windows"  passent par le réseau verrouillé Live comme la Xbox, et peuvent donc permettre aux joueurs des deux plateformes de s'affronter.



ok merci je savais pas


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Exemple simple avec avec la Wii : avec du online baclé, des graphismes baclés en SD, du son baclé (Wii Music en midi)



et encore je pense que tu es gentil de dire que c'est de la SD

j'ai achete bomberman pour mon neveu

j'ai cru que c'etait le meme jeu du temps ou j'y jouais en VGA sur mon 486DX33


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (11 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> ce serait bien que les editeurs mettent a disposition leur propre serveur de jeu online pour que les joueurs puissent s'y connecter quelque soit leur console
> 
> apres tout l'editeur se moque bien de savoir si on achete telle ou telle console tant qu'on depense 50 euros pour acheter leur jeu !


Mais dis voir toi, t'as l'air de vraiment y tenir à devoir payer 15&#8364; par mois à chaque éditeur de jeux qui propose un online.  Si le online est gratuit sur PC mise à part pour les mmorpg, soit sûr d'une chose: c'est pas parce que le marché ne permettrait pas de rendre tout payant. Les jeux PC ont commencé le online gratuitement et c'est une tradition qui s'est perpetré jusqu'à aujourd'hui, mais dis toi bien que les éditeurs aimeraient pouvoir changer la donne. Sur le marché des consoles ça risquerait de virer vite au massacre à mon avis pour nous utilisateurs. Regarde Phantasy Star Online, sur Dreamcast il était gratuit, et PAF 3 ans plus tard ça a donné deux versions xbox et gamecube à abonnement payant!  Les consoles n'ont pour moi pas la même protection que les PC et qui prévient de virer au tout payant.



			
				Bioss a dit:
			
		

> Exemple simple avec avec la Wii : avec du online baclé, des graphismes baclés en SD, du son baclé (Wii Music en midi), et une jouabilité certes novatrice et attirante pour le grand public mais en même temps réductrice dans ses possibilités de par son imprécision et sa mauvaise exploitation, cette console est, objectivement, la moins à même à offrir du jeu vidéo de qualité. C'est aussi bête que ça. Ce n'est pas parce que les gens préfèrent les graphismes et le scénario. Personne n'a de "préférences" pour l'un ou l'autre de ces aspects.


+1. 

@Corentin: Ben oui, Bioss est un fan de la PSIII ça se voit, mais il argumente même si il casse beaucoup de sucre sur le dos de la 360. :rateau:  Il est clair que la 360 vaut la peine et offre une bonne expérience de jeux, la preuve t'en es heureux, mais hormis le fait que les jeux PSIII m'attirent bien plus, je la trouve quand même en dessous de la console de Sony. Bon je dis ça sans vouloir nullement tenter d'établir une _"hierarchie du fun"_, les deux consoles livrent la même bataille et sont donc en bien des points comparables et géniales. Mais objectivement si y'a matière à tapper sur la Wii (largemment), la PS3 mets à nue quelques lacunes de la 360. Breeef, tu l'as compris en 4 semaines j'ai vraiment été séduit par la PS3.:rose:

PS: Enorme poissonfree de débarquer ici et de parler de Neogeo!   J'aime beaucoup :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

non mais regardes, starcraft et warcraft III representent les bons exemples, t'achetes le jeu et hop tu peux jouer online gratuitement que tu aies un pc ou un mac

dommage que ce soit pas plus repandu


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (11 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> non mais regardes, starcraft et warcraft III representent les bons exemples, t'achetes le jeu et hop tu peux jouer online gratuitement que tu aies un pc ou un mac
> 
> dommage que ce soit pas plus repandu


En faite c'est plutôt nouveau comme truc, et les éditeurs le font d'avantage parce que si ils développent eux même une version mac c'est relativement facile à faire (et personne s'y oppose). Mais la plupart du temps (et pendant longtemps) c'était et c'est des éditeur Tier  (Coucou Aspyr) qui portaient les jeux PC sur Mac, et là le online c'est pas toujours ça. Civilization IV est un bon exemple, même si les joueurs Mac peuvent jouer avec les joueurs PC en théorie, en pratique c'est assez compliqué et le joueur ne dispose d'aucune des facilités d'accès de Warcraft par exemple.

Bref ce serait génial de pouvoir jouer avec tous les joueurs consoles, mais ça ne se fait pas et c'est compréhensible mais si c'est regretable. Le Xbox Live est payant et le Sony Live gratuit, le jeu vaut le même prix pourtant. Les éditeurs n'y peuvent pour le moment pas grand chose, il faut que les fournisseurs de consoles se mettent d'abord d'accord explicitement. (et pas se rencontrent au petit bonheur la chance au fur et à mesure du déploiement des réseaux parce que sinon ça va prendre des années. )


----------



## huexley (11 Janvier 2009)

/hs  on attend toujours un jeu qui permettrait aux PC et Consoles de s'affronter


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (11 Janvier 2009)

huexley a dit:


> /hs  on attend toujours un jeu qui permettrait aux PC et Consoles de s'affronter&#8230;


Wui ça ferait des frags facile pour les joueurs sur PC.  
Un jeu de voiture ou de boxes ça serait pas mal, mais un Unreal Tournament donnerait plutôt dans la boucherie intégrale. :rateau: Je crois que là il y a un manque de volonté des développeurs mais aussi une barrière de sauvegarde pour protéger les joueurs consoles. Ceci dit j'ai parfois l'impression que dans tous les genres passé un certains niveau le clavier permet beaucoup plus de choses qu'un pad. Peut être pas pour les jeux de courses automobiles en faites, bref c'est pas trop mon truc..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

huexley a dit:


> /hs  on attend toujours un jeu qui permettrait aux PC et Consoles de s'affronter



le reve 

les pc seraient surement avantages grace a la souris et le clavier pour les fps


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> En faite c'est plutôt nouveau comme truc, et les éditeurs le font d'avantage parce que si ils développent eux même une version mac c'est relativement facile à faire (et personne s'y oppose). Mais la plupart du temps (et pendant longtemps) c'était et c'est des éditeur Tier  (Coucou Aspyr) qui portaient les jeux PC sur Mac, et là le online c'est pas toujours ça. Civilization IV est un bon exemple, même si les joueurs Mac peuvent jouer avec les joueurs PC en théorie, en pratique c'est assez compliqué et le joueur ne dispose d'aucune des facilités d'accès de Warcraft par exemple.
> 
> Bref ce serait génial de pouvoir jouer avec tous les joueurs consoles, mais ça ne se fait pas et c'est compréhensible mais si c'est regretable. Le Xbox Live est payant et le Sony Live gratuit, le jeu vaut le même prix pourtant. Les éditeurs n'y peuvent pour le moment pas grand chose, il faut que les fournisseurs de consoles se mettent d'abord d'accord explicitement. (et pas se rencontrent au petit bonheur la chance au fur et à mesure du déploiement des réseaux parce que sinon ça va prendre des années. )



bah oui c'est ca le truc, que ce soit sur ordi ou consoles, le joueur et acheteur, donc nous, paie le meme prix pour le jeu

et puis bon, les jeux sortent sur toutes les consoles desormais donc apporter ce genre d'ameliorations ne ferait pas partir les gens vers un materiel plutot qu'un autre


----------



## G3finder (12 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> non mais regardes, starcraft et warcraft III representent les bons exemples, t'achetes le jeu et hop tu peux jouer online gratuitement que tu aies un pc ou un mac
> 
> dommage que ce soit pas plus repandu



tu peux rajouter aussi diablo I&II 

en somme, c'est bizarre que blizzard (jeu de mots à la con désolé) ait mis payant wow... ce n'était pas dans sa tradition tout comme leurs grosses distributions étaient pc/mac


----------



## G3finder (12 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> le reve
> 
> les pc seraient surement avantages grace a la souris et le clavier pour les fps



ou peut être un écran lcd configurable avec au choix une plateforme de jeu .....

résultats:

un lcd/plasma avec une puce wii/box/ps3 , un lecteur de supports intégré , avec un module wifi et bluetooth pour clavier et souris gamer 

pas si inaccessible que cela me direz vous 

voir le top ... les 3 puces consoles intégrées et au choix :love:

sinon, vu les nouvelles dalles extra plates , ce nouveau dispositif aurait il sa place


----------



## BioSS (12 Janvier 2009)

huexley a dit:


> /hs  on attend toujours un jeu qui permettrait aux PC et Consoles de s'affronter&#8230;



C'est déjà le cas pour je sais plus quel jeu, et c'était infernal :

Les joueurs PC équipés de souris étant trop avantagés par rapport aux joueurs Xbox au pad, ces derniers sont assistés par un AIM alors que les joueurs PC souffrent d'une dispersion des balles bien plus grandes pour contrer la précision de la souris. Bref, du grand n'importe quoi.

Et je vois pas trop quel PCiste apprécie les joueurs console qui sont considérés comme des newbies voir des pigeons. Nofrag par exemple, à qui ça fait toujours mal au cul d'admettre que Killzone refait graphiquement les fesses à n'importe quel jeu PC excepté Crysis, et qui passe son temps à cracher sur les consoles pour des raisons diverses souvent proches de la mauvaise foi.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> le reve
> 
> les pc seraient surement avantages grace a la souris et le clavier pour les fps



Donc justement pas un FPS mais un jeu de sport quelconque pourquoi pas .


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> C'est déjà le cas pour je sais plus quel jeu, et c'était infernal :
> 
> Les joueurs PC équipés de souris étant trop avantagés par rapport aux joueurs Xbox au pad, ces derniers sont assistés par un AIM alors que les joueurs PC souffrent d'une dispersion des balles bien plus grandes pour contrer la précision de la souris. Bref, du grand n'importe quoi.



Shadowrun?


----------



## koeklin (12 Janvier 2009)

pas indispensable non plus comme jeu...


----------



## BioSS (13 Janvier 2009)

Oui, mais il a mérite de mettre en exergue les difficultés à mettre en relation des joueurs aux périphériques différents, et donc à vitesse et à précision inégale.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

Une question aux utilisateurs de la PS3, j'avais testé celle-ci chez mon beau-frère et j'ai remarqué que le bouton power sensitive fonctionnait aléatoirement.
Avez-vous ce problème ? Le bouton était peut-être gras (enfants tout ça).


----------



## BioSS (13 Janvier 2009)

Non il réagit pas en fonction de la pression mais du temps resté dessus.
Il suffit de poser le doigt deux secondes pour l'éteindre. C'est tout.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

mmm c'est interessant le pack PS3 avec les films Harry Potter est toujour dispo, tous les films sont inclus, ils remboursent 50 euros et pour 30 euros de plus on peut avoir PES 2009
et la telecommande est incluse

en gros, ca fait tout le pack avec 20 euros rembourses

c'est pas si mal

c'est la premiere offre interessante que je vois sur la PS3

faut croire que Sony essaie de faire des efforts pour mieux la vendre


----------



## BioSS (13 Janvier 2009)

Il y a le Pack Little Big Planet aussi, et le pack Killzone qui arrive dans un mois


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Il y a le Pack Little Big Planet aussi, et le pack Killzone qui arrive dans un mois



j'espere que les 2 packs vont co exister et que celui d'harry potter sera toujours dispo dans 1 mois avec l'offre de remboursement


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (13 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Une question aux utilisateurs de la PS3, j'avais testé celle-ci chez mon beau-frère et j'ai remarqué que le bouton power sensitive fonctionnait aléatoirement.
> Avez-vous ce problème ? Le bouton était peut-être gras (enfants tout ça).


Oui pareil. Je confirme que c'est le temps durant lequel tu appuis quand déclenche la réaction, mais ça porte à confusion comme l'Os de la PS3 prend du temps à se couper. Je n'ai toujours pas compris comment la faire juste redémarrer ou être sûr de l'éteindre correctement.


----------



## BioSS (13 Janvier 2009)

Pour l'éteindre, il faut passer par le menu (maintenir le bouton central de la manette)
Pour la redémarrer, il faut l'éteindre par le menu et la rallumer.
Pour l'éteindre complètement, il faut d'abord l'éteindre par le menu puis couper l'alimentation avec le bouton arrière.

En gros, toujours éteindre par le menu. Puis couper l'alimentation, ou la rallumer.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Oui pareil. Je confirme que c'est le temps durant lequel tu appuis quand déclenche la réaction, mais ça porte à confusion comme l'Os de la PS3 prend du temps à se couper. Je n'ai toujours pas compris comment la faire juste redémarrer ou être sûr de l'éteindre correctement.



consideres plutot le bouton power comme un bouton de mise en veille

comme le dit bioss, faut aussi utiliser la manette pour eteindre


bref, je trouve le systeme assez mal fait

j'imagine que c'etait prevu pour eviter les extinctions accidentelles

par contre, est ce que ca abime la console de l'allumer et de l'eteindre par le bouton a l'arriere ?

parce que la veille c'est bien, mais c'est encore plus ecolo et econome d'eteindre quand on s'en sert pas


----------



## BioSS (13 Janvier 2009)

Non ça ne s'abîme pas.
Mais vu la complexité du système, qui dispose maintenant d'un disque dur, il vaut mieux éviter de couper à l'arrière : imaginons que la PS3 était en train de sauvegarder, bah tu te retrouves avec un fichier corrompu, et parfois même des sessions entières corrompues.

Donc la bonne habitude, c'est éteindre la PS3 par le menu, exactement comme un Mac.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (14 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Non ça ne s'abîme pas.
> Mais vu la complexité du système, qui dispose maintenant d'un disque dur, il vaut mieux éviter de couper à l'arrière : imaginons que la PS3 était en train de sauvegarder, bah tu te retrouves avec un fichier corrompu, et parfois même des sessions entières corrompues.
> 
> Donc la bonne habitude, c'est éteindre la PS3 par le menu, exactement comme un Mac.


Ca s'éteint un mac? 
C'est déjà quoi la procédure exacte, c'est toujours dans Spécial et tout ça?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Ca s'éteint un mac?
> C'est déjà quoi la procédure exacte, c'est toujours dans Spécial et tout ça?



la procedure pour eteindre un mac ?

attendre que sa puce Nvidia court circuite la carte mere


----------



## Matt82 (14 Janvier 2009)

Faut tirer fort sur le cable d'alim !


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

_d'apres GameDaily la PS3 pourrait baisser de $100 en avril qui cite un analyste bien renseigne

_


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> _d'apres GameDaily la PS3 pourrait baisser de $100 en avril qui cite un analyste bien renseigne
> 
> _


Ca ferait très mal à la 360. Je la vois mal poursuivre la guerre des prix plus loin que 179.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Ca ferait très mal à la 360. Je la vois mal poursuivre la guerre des prix plus loin que 179.



si ca se verifie, on peut quand meme penser que MS en a bien profite avant que la PS3 n'arrive

la 360 a bien eu 1 an et demi quasiment d'avance seule sur le marche

mais bon, avec le temps, c'est normal que le prix de production baisse

et puis je pense qu'avec la mauvaise année 2008, ils veulent etre agressifs en 2009

enfin bon, c'est bien pour le consommateur si la guerre des prix peut faire baisser le materiel


idem y a de plus en plus de lecteurs BR pour 2009 en dessous de 300 euros

le materiel finit par devenir abordable


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Ca ferait très mal à la 360. Je la vois mal poursuivre la guerre des prix plus loin que 179.



Ça fera surtout du bien à la PS3 , la 360 se vendant bien .


----------



## Matt82 (16 Janvier 2009)

Ca sera surtout bien pour les nouveaux acheteurs dont je risque de faire partie  
Enfin je dis ça mais avant il faut que je change de TV, la mienne datant de 1988...


----------



## Ax6 (16 Janvier 2009)

RAHH Je suis déçu, je ne pensais pas acheter la PS3, depuis qu'elle est sortie, elle me répugnait, et là, je me dis que le Blue-Ray, le prix qui baisse etc... ça m'intéresse...

Seulement j'ai acheté ma TV il y a quelques temps, c'est une Samsung 94cm HD Ready  et non Full HD, je ne profiterai donc pas totalement de la qualité d'image (c'est essentiellement pour ça que j'achèterai la console, pour les films BR...et pour quelques jeux, mais je ne suis pas un Gamer dans l'âme...2h par semaine)


----------



## Matt82 (16 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> RAHH Je suis déçu, je ne pensais pas acheter la PS3, depuis qu'elle est sortie, elle me répugnait, et là, je me dis que le Blue-Ray, le prix qui baisse etc... ça m'intéresse...



Moi quand la Wii est sortie je ne jurai que par Nintendo et y voyait une console qui offrait de multiples possibilités. Je ne voyais en PS3 et Xbox360 que des versions plus jolies de jeux déjà vus, quxquels il manquait un petit quelque chose que j'aimais bien chez Nintendo.

Un an plus tard, estimant avoir trop peu de jeux intéressants, je me suis séparé de la Wii en pleine période de rupture de stocks (par ici la grosse pluvalue ). Quand j'achète une console, ce n'est pas pour faire un Monopoly amélioré entre potes. Un peu ras-le-bol des Wiimakes de jeux (qui au final sont plus moches que les originaux) et des jeux pourris de développeurs opportunistes. 

J'ai été très déçu par Nintendo sur ce coup-là.  Et je suis bien content de voir dans cette discussion que je ne suis pas le seul. Sans pour autant me tourner vers la concurrence pour le moment, mais je dois avouer que l'achat d'une PS3 est de plus en plus envisagé... :love:

La revente de la Wii me fait passer à côté de la suite de Tales of Symphonia  J attends de lire les critiques parce que j avais vraiment adoré ce jeu de rôle...


----------



## Charly777 (16 Janvier 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> La revente de la Wii me fait passer à côté de la suite de Tales of Symphonia  J attends de lire les critiques parce que j avais vraiment adoré ce jeu de rôle...



Bah, quitte à racheter d'occaz juste pour ce jeu et revendre après, d'y perdra pas tant que ça et tu ne te ruineras pas trop...

Depuis Noël je suis à fond sur la Bobox... et je retrouve un vrai bonheur : celui de tenir une vrai manette...

Bien que j'aime bien la Wii je n'ai jamais apprécié sa manette... en 2 parties, les 2 étant à asticoter dans tous les sens (bien que l'idée me va, mais pas pour le nunchuk), cette wiimote carré dégueulasse où il est quasi impossible d'appuyer sur la croix directionnel de manière intuitive.

Bref, pour moi une console, cela doit avoir une VRAI manette bien foutu !


----------



## ederntal (16 Janvier 2009)

Le pro-nintendo que je suis à aussi craqué pour la PS3 le week-end dernier.

Elle est quand même incroyablement bien finie, l'interface est très agréable, malgré quelques petits défauts (on dois renommer les dossiers sur son disque dur pour avoir accès aux fichiers multimédia, élément mal documenté). Ca sent quand même le costaud et le bien-pensé!

J'ai eu une ps1 et ps2, j'avais jamais vraiment accrochés à leur ludothèque, et je m'en était à chaque fois séparé assez vite. J'imagine que ça va être différent cette fois-ci, notamment grâce à sa fonction média-center et son lecteur dvd/br.

Les manettes aussi sont agréables, l'idée de les recharger avec un simple cable usb est très bonne, finie les piles! Ils auraient quand même pu fournir un second câble avec la 2e manette, au prix où on la paye, ça nous éviterai d'aller chercher le câble de l'appareil photo!

J'ai acheté Little big planet et Motorstorm.
J'ai surtout joué à ce dernier car je me suis promis de finir mario galaxy avant de vraiment commencer little big planet (les premiers niveaux m'ont vraiment donné très envie, c'est exactement le type de nouveau jeu que j'attendrai de la part de nintendo).
Motorstorm est impressionnant, c'est bien réalisé et ça va vite! Par moment il y a un petit côté "demo technique" qui me gène un peu, mais ça dois être fandart en multi et sur le net. *Je récupère internet dans 15 jours, après cela, si quelqu'un veux me défier en ligne (ou même à mario kart), je suis partant!*

Je trouve cette console complémentaire à la wii. Je sais très bien qu'elle ne la remplacera pas dans mon salon (rien ne vaut une soirée mario kart ou smash bros...) et même si c'est pas de la HD, je prends encore du plaisir à finir mario galaxy.

Le peu que j'en ai vu, little big planet m'a bluffé, j'espère voir d'autres perles comme celle-ci sortir plus tard!


----------



## Matt82 (16 Janvier 2009)

La Wii a quand même des jeux incontournables je trouve. J ai pris énormément de plaisir à Mario Galaxy, Metroid Prime Corruption, Mario Kart, Zelda Twillight Princess et Mario Kart. Le reste est anecdotique c'est bien là le problème d'ailleurs. 

Je pense effectivement en prendre une d occasion à revendre assez vite pour la suite de ToS. 
Pour ce qui est de la manette : j'aimais bien la wiimote. J ai de grandes mains, et la manette de la Xbox ainsi que celle de la Playstation ne sont pas étudiées pour ça. Il devrait exister des tailles de manettes.... Il y a bien des tailles de gants 

Le pire c'est le joystick de la PSP : je peux pas jouer 20 minutes sans prendre des crampes !!!

La meilleure manette je trouve était celle de la GameCube, ergonomiquement TRES bien foutue.


----------



## Ax6 (16 Janvier 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> La Wii a quand même des jeux incontournables je trouve. J ai pris énormément de plaisir à Mario Galaxy, Metroid Prime Corruption, Mario Kart, Zelda Twillight Princess et Mario Kart. Le reste est anecdotique c'est bien là le problème d'ailleurs.


Exact, mais bon ça n'en reste pas moins une console familiale...



Matt82 a dit:


> Je pense effectivement en prendre une d occasion à revendre assez vite pour la suite de ToS.
> Pour ce qui est de la manette : j'aimais bien la wiimote. J ai de grandes mains, et la manette de la Xbox ainsi que celle de la Playstation ne sont pas étudiées pour ça. Il devrait exister des tailles de manettes.... Il y a bien des tailles de gants



Et de préservatifs 




Matt82 a dit:


> Le pire c'est le joystick de la PSP : je peux pas jouer 20 minutes sans prendre des crampes !!!



Pareil... les designer de sony se sont chier dessus pour l'ergonomie de la PSP




Matt82 a dit:


> La meilleure manette je trouve était celle de la GameCube, ergonomiquement TRES bien foutue.


Oui mais je me suis coincé le doigt dedans une fois :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Oui mais je me suis coincé le doigt dedans une fois :rateau:




faudra nous expliquer comme tu as fait

tu as un doigt plat ?


----------



## BioSS (16 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Seulement j'ai acheté ma TV il y a quelques temps, c'est une Samsung 94cm HD Ready  et non Full HD, je ne profiterai donc pas totalement de la qualité d'imag



Et alors ? Avec une Wii t'en profitera pas du tout.
Autant avoir un écran utilisé au max de ses capacités qu'un écran sous-utilisé non ?

Je comprend pas cette logique, un écran Full HD n'est pas obligatoire pour jouer aux consoles next-gen et encore moins indispensable : il permet juste de profiter au mieux de ces consoles, tout comme une installation 5.1. 95% des jeux ne sont d'ailleurs pas en 1080p, mais en 720p, donc bon...



ederntal a dit:


> Le peu que j'en ai vu, little big planet m'a bluffé, j'espère voir d'autres perles comme celle-ci sortir plus tard!



Ah ça... Attends un peu de découvrir la création de niveau et l'inventivité de certains créateurs, attends de tester le online avec d'autres joueurs...
Ce jeu c'est de la pure folie, et plus on avance plus c'est la claque.


----------



## Matt82 (16 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Oui mais je me suis coincé le doigt dedans une fois :rateau:



Alors là je crois qu il faut que tu nous racontes ça plus en détails ....


----------



## Ax6 (16 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Et alors ? Avec une Wii t'en profitera pas du tout.
> Autant avoir un écran utilisé au max de ses capacités qu'un écran sous-utilisé non ?
> 
> Je comprend pas cette logique, un écran Full HD n'est pas obligatoire pour jouer aux consoles next-gen et encore moins indispensable : il permet juste de profiter au mieux de ces consoles, tout comme une installation 5.1. 95% des jeux ne sont d'ailleurs pas en 1080p, mais en 720p, donc bon...
> ...



Ça me rassure, ma TV n'est pas a changer donc , parce qu'investir dans une console dites HD et ne pas avoir la TV qui va avec... l'inverse est moins vrai, ma TV je l'utilise aussi pour autre chose que jouer à la Wii...



Matt82 a dit:


> Alors là je crois qu'il faut que tu nous racontes ça plus en détails ....



Bah, j'attendais pendant une cinématique à mourir d'ennui, et en essayant de faire tenir la manette sur mon index (un doigt de ma main...je précise  ndr) j'ai poursuivit en essayant de faire passer le plus possible mon doigt, c'est ce qui est passé dans ma tête à ce moment là...

Et bien ça fait mal :mouais:


----------



## Matt82 (16 Janvier 2009)

Enooooorme 
Il a violé sa manette !!!


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Janvier 2009)

Question: Toutes les télés avec ports DVI pour la HD sont HD ready et toutes celle HDMI sont full HD? 

@Ax86: Mwè mwè c'est ça, un doigt :sleep: 
Matt82 parle de gants, tu raboules avec les tailles de préservatifs, mais tu t'obstine à dire que tu t'es juste coincé "un doigt" dans ta manette... 

PS: Ca rentre?


----------



## Ax6 (16 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Question: Toutes les télés avec ports DVI pour la HD sont HD ready et toutes celle HDMI sont full HD?
> 
> @Ax86: Mwè mwè c'est ça, un doigt :sleep:
> Matt82 parle de gants, tu raboules avec les tailles de préservatifs, mais tu t'obstine à dire que tu t'es juste coincé "un doigt" dans ta manette...
> ...



C'est Ax6 pas Ax86, et oui ce n'est que le doigt,  concernant le préservatif, c'était juste pour appuyer qu'on fait plusieurs tailles dans chaque chose qui sert à nos membres, donc l'idée de manettes avec taille différente est judicieuse

Sinon, euh le doigt rentre pas totalement, et bizarrement il a plus de mal à en sortir 

Sinon les HD Ready ont aussi des prises HDMI (j'en ai 2 derrière mon LCD...) Sinon faut faire gaffe avec le terme Full HD, car sans norme, donc tu as des variables qui font qu'un HD ready peut-être de meilleur qualité que certains Full HD "de merde", pour simplifier...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Question: Toutes les télés avec ports DVI pour la HD sont HD ready et toutes celle HDMI sont full HD?
> 
> @Ax86: Mwè mwè c'est ça, un doigt :sleep:




c'etait au moment ou il essayait de retirer sa tete du lecteur cd


----------



## Matt82 (16 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Question: Toutes les télés avec ports DVI pour la HD sont HD ready et toutes celle HDMI sont full HD?
> 
> @Ax86: Mwè mwè c'est ça, un doigt :sleep:
> Matt82 parle de gants, tu raboules avec les tailles de préservatifs, mais tu t'obstine à dire que tu t'es juste coincé "un doigt" dans ta manette...
> ...


Tu preferes pas un whisky d abord ??? :love:
Et puis c'est pas la taille qui compte...


----------



## Charly777 (18 Janvier 2009)

Bon... terrible, avec Agrippa et Xao on se retrouve sur GOW2 et on se marre bien. Si d'autres veulent nous rejoindre c'est avec plaisir.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

sur quelle console ?


----------



## koeklin (18 Janvier 2009)

sur le xbox 360 ...
(GOW 2 = Gears of War 2)


----------



## greggorynque (19 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Et alors ? Avec une Wii t'en profitera pas du tout.
> Autant avoir un écran utilisé au max de ses capacités qu'un écran sous-utilisé non ?
> 
> Je comprend pas cette logique, un écran Full HD n'est pas obligatoire pour jouer aux consoles next-gen et encore moins indispensable : il permet juste de profiter au mieux de ces consoles, tout comme une installation 5.1. 95% des jeux ne sont d'ailleurs pas en 1080p, mais en 720p, donc bon...
> ...



En même temps quand on ne joue pas tous les jours a sa console, la Wii est une très bonne opportunité de pouvoir jouer un peu tout seul (Mario Galaxy, Zelda, NmH, Metroid, RE4, ...) et de pouvoir la ressortir quand on joue a plusieurs (Mario Kart, smash bross et party games type Lapins crétin, mario party ou Wario Ware...)

Après, j'avoue que la 360 possède également une ludo de fou, couplée au meilleur live du moment (payant certes, mais qui vaut son prix)
En fait, si le live de la PS3 et de la Wii n'étaient pas si pourris, peut être que microsoft baisserait ses prix, mais en fait le live de ses concurents est son meilleur argument de vente pour son service en ligne (stabilité, rapidité, chat, gestion des groupes, ect...)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Et alors ? Avec une Wii t'en profitera pas du tout.
> Autant avoir un écran utilisé au max de ses capacités qu'un écran sous-utilisé non ?
> 
> Je comprend pas cette logique, un écran Full HD n'est pas obligatoire pour jouer aux consoles next-gen et encore moins indispensable : il permet juste de profiter au mieux de ces consoles, tout comme une installation 5.1. 95% des jeux ne sont d'ailleurs pas en 1080p, mais en 720p, donc bon...
> ...




oui l'important c'est d'avoir une bonne tele, c'est tout

une tele qui restitue bien l'image, fluide et affichant un bon niveau de details

pour le full HD, on en profite que dans les films

d'ailleurs je suis toujours bouchee bee devant Dark Knight, Ratatouille et Star Wars Clone Wars en full HD :love:


----------



## Agrippa II (19 Janvier 2009)

Charly777 a dit:


> Bon... terrible, avec Agrippa et Xao on se retrouve sur GOW2 et on se marre bien. Si d'autres veulent nous rejoindre c'est avec plaisir.



Je suis d'accord avec le pourfendeur de Locuste Charly et le sniper Xao


----------



## ederntal (19 Janvier 2009)

Ce qui est vraiment bien avec les consoles avec disque-dur c'est qu'on peux remplacer la musique du jeu par sa propre bibliothèque musicale (je découvre).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> Ce qui est vraiment bien avec les consoles avec disque-dur c'est qu'on peux remplacer la musique du jeu par sa propre bibliothèque musicale (je découvre).




star academy sur Halo 

ca rend l'ambiance bien moins affrayante


----------



## koeklin (19 Janvier 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> Ce qui est vraiment bien avec les consoles avec disque-dur c'est qu'on peux remplacer la musique du jeu par sa propre bibliothèque musicale (je découvre).


C'etait un des argument qui m'avait fait basculé sur la xbox 1 il y a cinq ans, 
puis j'ai trouvé que ça enlevait un peu de l'ambiance originale du jeu, alors j'ai rapidement abandonné cette option. Par ex. quand je jouais à GTA Sans Andreas, je foutais systématiquement l'autoradio sur une station de Rap même si c'est pas ma tasse de thé parce que ça collait avec le personnage. Carl Johnson  en train d'écouter du Placebo ou du Wagner dans sa caisse, ça ne le faisait pas.

Maintenant c'est plutôt le contraire, j'aurais tendance à mettre les musiques de jeu sur iTunes 
Coup de coeur spécial à la musique de Bioshock
Introducing the Bioshock Orchestral score (format .zip) source 2kgames


----------



## ederntal (19 Janvier 2009)

C'est sûr que ça dépends du jeu... 
Mettre du soulwax à fond en pilotant un buggy dans motorstorm ne change pas grand chose à l'ambiance du jeu...
Surtout qu'on garde les bruits de moteurs.


----------



## Matt82 (19 Janvier 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> C'etait un des argument qui m'avait fait basculé sur la xbox 1 il y a cinq ans,
> puis j'ai trouvé que ça enlevait un peu de l'ambiance originale du jeu, alors j'ai rapidement abandonné cette option. Par ex. quand je jouais à GTA Sans Andreas, je foutais systématiquement l'autoradio sur une station de Rap même si c'est pas ma tasse de thé parce que ça collait avec le personnage. Carl Johnson  en train d'écouter du Placebo ou du Wagner dans sa caisse, ça ne le faisait pas.
> 
> Maintenant c'est plutôt le contraire, j'aurais tendance à mettre les musiques de jeu sur iTunes
> ...



Il y a 5/6 ans, un orchestre symphonique a repris tous les thèmes de Zelda, Mario et autres licences Nintendo. Un bonheur 
J étais aller voir à Lyon un orchestre qui reprenait les thèmes du Seigneur des Anneaux et de Star Wars... Quelle soirée !!! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (19 Janvier 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> C'etait un des argument qui m'avait fait basculé sur la xbox 1 il y a cinq ans,
> puis j'ai trouvé que ça enlevait un peu de l'ambiance originale du jeu, alors j'ai rapidement abandonné cette option. Par ex. quand je jouais à GTA Sans Andreas, je foutais systématiquement l'autoradio sur une station de Rap même si c'est pas ma tasse de thé parce que ça collait avec le personnage. Carl Johnson  en train d'écouter du Placebo ou du Wagner dans sa caisse, ça ne le faisait pas.
> 
> Maintenant c'est plutôt le contraire, j'aurais tendance à mettre les musiques de jeu sur iTunes
> ...


Idem, j'avais été bluffé par la possibilité de mettre la musique que je voulais sur Amped1. Etant plutôt pro du genre sport d'hiver, je regrette la tournure qu'a prit la série, à la SSX. Y'a vraiment aucune bonne similutation de ski, pourtant y'avait moyen sur Wii avec le Wiifit. Les quelques jeux que j'ai essayé qui tentent de recréer un slalom spécial ou autre sont obligé d'authoriser le skieur à ne pas prendre toutes les portes parce que leur jouabilité est trop mauvaise. J'avais été amballé par Amped 1 et les premiers pans de montagnes vierge dévallé en surf. Y'avait déjà un petit manque de réalisme par moment, mais comparé à maintenant. 
Les sports d'hiver sont vraiment sous-représenté, en particulier le ski. Pourtant y'a moyen de faire des trucs géniaux avec. Faut vraiment pas être exigent, même les jeux les plus fidèles comme la série Herman Maier propose un réalisme physique imbuvable. Le bon point étant la possibilité de créer soit même ses propres slalom, le mauvais étant qu'ils sont tous impraticable sans rater quelques portes.


----------



## Matt82 (19 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Idem, j'avais été bluffé par la possibilité de mettre la musique que je voulais sur Amped1. Etant plutôt pro du genre sport d'hiver, je regrette la tournure qu'a prit la série, à la SSX. Y'a vraiment aucune bonne similutation de ski, pourtant y'avait moyen sur Wii avec le Wiifit. Les quelques jeux que j'ai essayé qui tentent de recréer un slalom spécial ou autre sont obligé d'authoriser le skieur à ne pas prendre toutes les portes parce que leur jouabilité est trop mauvaise. J'avais été amballé par Amped 1 et les premiers pans de montagnes vierge dévallé en surf. Y'avait déjà un petit manque de réalisme par moment, mais comparé à maintenant.
> Les sports d'hiver sont vraiment sous-représenté, en particulier le ski. Pourtant y'a moyen de faire des trucs géniaux avec. Faut vraiment pas être exigent, même les jeux les plus fidèles comme la série Herman Maier propose un réalisme physique imbuvable. Le bon point étant la possibilité de créer soit même ses propres slalom, le mauvais étant qu'ils sont tous impraticable sans rater quelques portes.



Etant grand fan des sports de montagne en général(alpinisme, ski de randonnée, cascade de glace, ...) je dirais que je te rejoins en disant que pas mal de sports ne sont pas représentés. 

Mais je ne suis pas sûr d'être emballé par un jeu de ski. J'ai testé pas mal de SSX, irréaliste au possible. Les seuls qui avaient grâce à mes yeux étaient les deux volets de *1080°* de Nintendo. Le réalisme était plutôt sympa, les graphismes aussi. 
Bon ça manquait de... ski  vu qu'à l'époque je n'aimais pas avoir les pieds attachés 

Après quand tu regardes l'évolution en station, quand je vois les merdeux de 12ans qui balancent des 360° à tout-va sans tomber alors que j'avais lutté pour passer mon premier, si tu proposes un jeu de ski où tu ne fais que des vieux sauts écarts à la Edgar Grospiron ou bouffer du piquet de slalom spécial, ça risque de manquer de fun.

Par contre sauter une barre rocheuse de 80m en balancant un quadruple mysty flip avec 5 grabs en combo, forcément c'est n importe quoi mais c'est délirant ! 

Les sports de montagne en général recquierent précision, technique et concentration. Je ne pense pas que tu puisses reproduire véritablement tout ça sur console sans t'ennuyer fermement


----------



## Charly777 (19 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Idem, j'avais été bluffé par la possibilité de mettre la musique que je voulais sur Amped1. Etant plutôt pro du genre sport d'hiver, je regrette la tournure qu'a prit la série, à la SSX. Y'a vraiment aucune bonne similutation de ski, pourtant y'avait moyen sur Wii avec le Wiifit. Les quelques jeux que j'ai essayé qui tentent de recréer un slalom spécial ou autre sont obligé d'authoriser le skieur à ne pas prendre toutes les portes parce que leur jouabilité est trop mauvaise. J'avais été amballé par Amped 1 et les premiers pans de montagnes vierge dévallé en surf. Y'avait déjà un petit manque de réalisme par moment, mais comparé à maintenant.
> Les sports d'hiver sont vraiment sous-représenté, en particulier le ski. Pourtant y'a moyen de faire des trucs géniaux avec. Faut vraiment pas être exigent, même les jeux les plus fidèles comme la série Herman Maier propose un réalisme physique imbuvable. Le bon point étant la possibilité de créer soit même ses propres slalom, le mauvais étant qu'ils sont tous impraticable sans rater quelques portes.



Coolboarders... préscurseur de SSX ?

Et puis... aaaaaaaaah... (soupir de satisfaction)... 1080° de la 64 (trop bon).


----------



## Matt82 (19 Janvier 2009)

Charly777 a dit:


> Et puis... aaaaaaaaah... (soupir de satisfaction)... 1080° de la 64 (trop bon).



Ouuuuuh copieur


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (20 Janvier 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> Etant grand fan des sports de montagne en général(alpinisme, ski de randonnée, cascade de glace, ...) je dirais que je te rejoins en disant que pas mal de sports ne sont pas représentés.
> 
> Mais je ne suis pas sûr d'être emballé par un jeu de ski. J'ai testé pas mal de SSX, irréaliste au possible. Les seuls qui avaient grâce à mes yeux étaient les deux volets de *1080°* de Nintendo. Le réalisme était plutôt sympa, les graphismes aussi.
> Bon ça manquait de... ski  vu qu'à l'époque je n'aimais pas avoir les pieds attachés
> ...


Bien, avec le Wiifit j'avais espoir que si... Si on a réussi à sortir des jeux de skateboard, le ski doit être possible? J'avais 1080, c'est vieux.   Coolboarder aussi
Je crois qu'il y a assez de mordu de ski pour qu'il y ait de la place pour un jeu.  Vue la puissance des consoles également, ça doit être possible de reproduire un slalom avec précisions. Autant sur N64 je dis pas, mais quand même la PS3 est dans une autre catégorie! Mais tous les jeux que je vois sortir finissent par sombré dans l'irréalisme, le premier SSX était quand même loin du niveau des derniers. Amped 1 aussi. A la rigueur j'achèterais même un jeu de surf qui proposerait de se ballader en forêt sur des hors-pistes vierges et réel. Pourtant je ne pratique les sports d'hiver que pour les slaloms, et je deteste les ballades sur des pistes non verglacé.  En forêt je tombe toutes les 10secondes, s'en est ridicule. :rateau: Enfin je crois que le ski et de moins en moins adapté à la poudreuse, le surf prend le relais. Genre va tourner des champs droits sur une piste non bétonné. 

Pourtant quand tu penses aux possibilités d'un jeu de ski réaliste, c'est énorme. Pas besoin d'en faire un jeu de competition alpine, juste recrée les pistes comme elles sont en réalité. Je rêve des trois vallées reproduite à l'exactitude, une PS3 peut le faire. Quand tu vois les efforts qui ont été mit dans les jeux de football pour en arriver au niveau de réalisme actuel, un jeu de ski est largement reproductible.


----------



## rizoto (20 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Bien, avec le Wiifit j'avais espoir que si... Si on a réussi à sortir des jeux de skateboard, le ski doit être possible? J'avais 1080, c'est vieux.   Coolboarder aussi
> Je crois qu'il y a assez de mordu de ski pour qu'il y ait de la place pour un jeu.  Vue la puissance des consoles également, ça doit être possible de reproduire un slalom avec précisions. Autant sur N64 je dis pas, mais quand même la PS3 est dans une autre catégorie! Mais tous les jeux que je vois sortir finissent par sombré dans l'irréalisme, le premier SSX était quand même loin du niveau des derniers. Amped 1 aussi. A la rigueur j'achèterais même un jeu de surf qui proposerait de se ballader en forêt sur des hors-pistes vierges et réel. Pourtant je ne pratique les sports d'hiver que pour les slaloms, et je deteste les ballades sur des pistes non verglacé.  En forêt je tombe toutes les 10secondes, s'en est ridicule. :rateau: Enfin je crois que le ski et de moins en moins adapté à la poudreuse, le surf prend le relais. Genre va tourner des champs droits sur une piste non bétonné.
> 
> Pourtant quand tu penses aux possibilités d'un jeu de ski réaliste, c'est énorme. Pas besoin d'en faire un jeu de competition alpine, juste recrée les pistes comme elles sont en réalité. Je rêve des trois vallées reproduite à l'exactitude, une PS3 peut le faire. Quand tu vois les efforts qui ont été mit dans les jeux de football pour en arriver au niveau de réalisme actuel, un jeu de ski est largement reproductible.




simulation du tire fesse comprise ?

Placer le nunchuk entre vos jambes et tirer un grand coup ... 
Effet realiste garantie !


----------



## kisco (20 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Pourtant quand tu penses aux possibilités d'un jeu de ski réaliste, c'est énorme. Pas besoin d'en faire un jeu de competition alpine, juste recrée les pistes comme elles sont en réalité. Je rêve des trois vallées reproduite à l'exactitude, une PS3 peut le faire. Quand tu vois les efforts qui ont été mit dans les jeux de football pour en arriver au niveau de réalisme actuel, un jeu de ski est largement reproductible.


Vous avez essayé Ski Challenge ?

Ne l'ayant pas essayé, je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut, mais c'est gratuit. 
Mais c'est pas du hors-piste en effet...
_Ah, j'oublie que je suis dans un sujet sur les consoles..._


----------



## xao85 (20 Janvier 2009)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec le pourfendeur de Locuste Charly et le sniper Xao



Moi jadore quand les têtes de locustes volent. On remet ça quand??? :love:


----------



## BioSS (20 Janvier 2009)

Le problème Atlante, c'est qu'aujourd'hui créer un jeu de haute volée sur PS3 coûte très cher, ça se chiffre en millions et millions de dollars. Alors est-ce que pour un jeu de surf il y a un public suffisant pour rentabiliser un tel chantier ? Pas si sûr. Même si j'avoue qu'aujourd'hui on pourrait représenter la poudreuse avec une précision dingue, si on prend exemple sur la boue de Motorstorm par exemple


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (20 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Le problème Atlante, c'est qu'aujourd'hui créer un jeu de haute volée sur PS3 coûte très cher, ça se chiffre en millions et millions de dollars. Alors est-ce que pour un jeu de surf il y a un public suffisant pour rentabiliser un tel chantier ? Pas si sûr. Même si j'avoue qu'aujourd'hui on pourrait représenter la poudreuse avec une précision dingue, si on prend exemple sur la boue de Motorstorm par exemple


Bien, le public serait assez énorme dans des pays comme l'Autriche, la Suisse, ou la Norvège. En France il serait relégué en deuxième catégorie, mais dans beaucoup d'endroit il serait sur l'étendart d'honneur à l'entrée. Herman Maier Ski Racing est vraiment pas un très bon jeu de ski, pourtant il s'est bien vendu. J'aurai tendance à dire que tant qu'on essaie pas, y'aura pas de miracle. C'est aussi aux jeux vidéo de créer les marchés, un bon jeu fun de ski ferait effet boule de neige, en entrainerait d'autres... Mais alors pitié ça suffit les horreurs comme SSX, Trackmania est plus réaliste. Je comprend que ce soit fun de mettre 5 looping sur les pistes, mais je ne vois pas comment on peu caser ça dans la catégorie sport d'hiver. C'est autant fantasmer que les extraterrestres de half life. Cette pratique n'existe pas.


----------



## rizoto (20 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Le problème Atlante, c'est qu'aujourd'hui créer un jeu de haute volée sur PS3 coûte très cher, ça se chiffre en millions et millions de dollars. Alors est-ce que pour un jeu de surf il y a un public suffisant pour rentabiliser un tel chantier ? Pas si sûr. Même si j'avoue qu'aujourd'hui on pourrait représenter la poudreuse avec une précision dingue, si on prend exemple sur la boue de Motorstorm par exemple



c'est pas cela finalement le vrai probleme de la ps3, sa puissance, son architecture, le fait qu il soit complique et cher de faire des jeux dessus?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (20 Janvier 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> c'est pas cela finalement le vrai probleme de la ps3, sa puissance, son architecture, le fait qu il soit complique et cher de faire des jeux dessus?


Bien, je dirais que la Wii est encore pire.


----------



## greggorynque (21 Janvier 2009)

Ben nan, l'architecture de la Wii identique a celle de la gamecube la rend très facile a programmer, sans compter que sa faible puissance excluant tout moteur très gourmand, le jeux sont courts et peu onéreux en devellopement...


----------



## BioSS (21 Janvier 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> c'est pas cela finalement le vrai probleme de la ps3, sa puissance, son architecture, le fait qu il soit complique et cher de faire des jeux dessus?



Niveau coûts c'est comme la Xbox 360.
Niveau puissance elle en a plus sous le capot, mais elle est très difficile à exploiter.

Le seul qui va tirer parti de la vraie puissance de la PS3 et de ses 7 processeurs sera Killzone 2.

C'est le seul jeu qui utilise une partie du CPU pour faire des calculs graphiques (de triangles et post-traitement comme la correction de couleur ou le flou de mouvement). C'est le seul jeu qui réparti chaque tâche à un processeur différent, il y a d'un côté le son et son traitement (écho, spatialisation, simulation d'occlusion), de l'autre la physique et l'animation (tissus et drapeaux qui ornent le décor, objets divers, simulation du vent, explosions, impacts de balles, animations de morts ultra réalistes), et pour terminer un processeur pour l'IA.

Si au début le jeu n'utilisait que trois SPU (il y en a 7 de ces processeurs de la PS3), sur la fin ils ont finalement décidé de tout exploiter et de tout répartir. Du coup, quoiqu'il arrive dans le jeu, quel que soit le nombre de soldats, de tirs, de lumière, de tissus, le jeu est parfaitement fluide et stable.

Ca paraît très technique dit comme ça, mais manette en main, la différence se ressent énormément : c'est l'un des seuls FPS où l'on a pas l'impression d'être une caméra flottante à 1m70 de haut, mais bien une tête placée sur un corps simulé physiquement. Chaque saut, chaque chute, chaque escalier ou échelle influence le mouvement du regard et c'est criant de réalisme. Chaque balle qui pénètre le corps d'un ennemi l'impacte réellement et propulse la partie touchée en arrière : ça peut être l'épaule droite comme une jambe. Les mises à morts sont réellement sublimées. Le son restitue parfaitement l'environnement : tirer dans une salle fermée est plus claquant et violent que tirer à ciel ouvert où le son se perd dans l'immensité de l'air. Quant à la physique, Killzone est le premier jeu où une grenade lancée contre le vent peut vous revenir dans la gueule  Bref niveau immersion c'est le top. Tout ça avec du online à 32 joueurs divisé en squad de quatre équipiers, éventuellement reliés par micro ou épaulés par des bots. Je vous laisse imaginer le délire et le niveau qu'on a atteint.

La next-gen c'est donc pas que de la HD comme certains, et Nintendo les premiers, veulent faire croire.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

Tu as eu la chance de le tester ?


----------



## BioSS (21 Janvier 2009)

Yes, étant beta testeur depuis 2003, j'avais même beta testé l'opus PSP 

Guerrilla sont parmi les dev les plus humbles et les plus cools, par exemple, ce sont les seuls à récolter eux-même les avis et à intervenir directement dans les forums privés des beta-testeurs. La plupart des autres nous snobbent, dommage pour eux car souvent ça se ressent à la sortie du jeu : problèmes techniques, bugs, et failles du gameplay, et mauvais équilibrage.

Dans Killzone, on a par exemple fait remarquer le défaut principal du jeu en multijoueur : les yeux oranges des Helgasts sont lumineux, ce qui fait qu'on les voit de loin même dans le noir, alors que les soldats de l'ISA sont carrément plus discrets. Du coup pour la version finale, ils ont ajouté une petite led bleue aux tenues de l'ISA afin qu'ils soient eux aussi plus repérables et que les deux équipes soient correctement équilibrées. Avant ça, tout le monde allait chez les ISA et les Helgasts étaient boudés sauf par les meilleurs joueurs qui voulaient du challenge, bref je te dis pas le déséquilibre.

Enfin faut pas se leurrer : aujourd'hui beta testeur ça n'a plus rien à voir avec ce qu'on était il y a deux trois ans. A présent on ne sert qu'à tester à grande échelle la réaction face à un jeu, ainsi qu'à générer du buzz sur la toile. Avant les fuites dans les beta étaient sanctionnées, maintenant elles font parti de leur communication marketing. Avant on était vingt fois moins nombreux mais on était tous qualifié pour juger de la technique d'un jeu ou de l'équilibrage de son gameplay. De vrais passionnés, pas des touristes qui veulent juste essayer Resistance 2 en avant-première, comme tous ceux qui se sont ramenés avec les dernières vagues d'appel de beta-testeurs. Bref aujourd'hui, ça ne me sert qu'à faire joujou aux derniers jeux avant les autres. Little Big Planet en avant première, c'était le grand pied quand même, surtout avec l'investissement de la communauté qui a créé des centaines de niveaux alors qu'on était même pas 10 000 mondialement.

(toi aussi t'es encore debout à 5h du mat ?)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

Oui pfff, en tous les cas c'est bien pour toi qui est quand même un grand amateur des jeux vidéo de pouvoir tester des *bons jeux*.
LittleBigPlanet c'est sympa mais il y a beaucoup de choses à l'écran mais je salue le côté coopératif et la mise en ligne de niveaux (ça c'est génial).
Sinon c'est vrai que la distribution de beta a bien changé que ce se soit en JV ou softs, on le voit bien avec Windows par exemple.


----------



## Ax6 (21 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Enfin faut pas se leurrer : aujourd'hui beta testeur ça n'a plus rien à voir avec ce qu'on était il y a deux trois ans. A présent on ne sert qu'à tester à grande échelle la réaction face à un jeu, ainsi qu'à générer du buzz sur la toile. Avant les fuites dans les beta étaient sanctionnées, maintenant elles font parti de leur communication marketing. Avant on était vingt fois moins nombreux mais on était tous qualifié pour juger de la technique d'un jeu ou de l'équilibrage de son gameplay. De vrais passionnés, pas des touristes qui veulent juste essayer Resistance 2 en avant-première, comme tous ceux qui se sont ramenés avec les dernières vagues d'appel de beta-testeurs.



Ca doit vraiment être le pied d'être beta-testeur sur console, et pour des jeux (j'en regrette presque de tester l'ergonomie de programmes informatique ) Sinon t'as pas une ou deux adresses pour devenir beta-testeur de jeux .

Par contre pour les betas dispo au grand public et pas seulement aux "qualifiés/passionnés" je suis pas trop d'accord avec toi (il me semble à ta façon de l'ecrire que ça ne te plait pas beaucoup, dis moi si jme trompe...), mais le fait, justement, que les jeux en dernière phase de créa soient proposés aux "touristes" n'est pas une mauvaise chose, puisqu'une grande partie des acheteurs potentiels sont constitués de "touristes du jeux vidéo"  du coup, plus que pour l'aspect très/trop technique, c'est dans la perception du grand public que va se faire certains changements.

Certains jeux sont, il est vrai beaucoup plus connu par des Hard-Gamers, mais acheté à l'occasion par M. toutlemonde (plus nombreux que les HG) du coup il faut quand même qu'il soit accessible à tous...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

j'ai fait ca quand j'etais plus jeune, pendant mes etudes, je peux vous dire que ce n'est pas si fun que ca

ca depend des boites mais les rapports de tests sont plutot chiants !

soit on teste chez soi, soit on teste dans un local dedie et quand faut refaire 50 fois la meme partie ou le meme passage de jeu, au bout d'un moment on se dit qu'on ne testera plus


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (21 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Ca doit vraiment être le pied d'être beta-testeur sur console, et pour des jeux (j'en regrette presque de tester l'ergonomie de programmes informatique ) Sinon t'as pas une ou deux adresses pour devenir beta-testeur de jeux .
> 
> Par contre pour les betas dispo au grand public et pas seulement aux "qualifiés/passionnés" je suis pas trop d'accord avec toi (il me semble à ta façon de l'ecrire que ça ne te plait pas beaucoup, dis moi si jme trompe...), mais le fait, justement, que les jeux en dernière phase de créa soient proposés aux "touristes" n'est pas une mauvaise chose, puisqu'une grande partie des acheteurs potentiels sont constitués de "touristes du jeux vidéo"  du coup, plus que pour l'aspect très/trop technique, c'est dans la perception du grand public que va se faire certains changements.
> 
> Certains jeux sont, il est vrai beaucoup plus connu par des Hard-Gamers, mais acheté à l'occasion par M. toutlemonde (plus nombreux que les HG) du coup il faut quand même qu'il soit accessible à tous...


Oui, mais le grand public est souvent complètement manipulé par les notes que les beta-testeurs donnent. La plupart du temps, il ne fait pas la différence de lui même entre un bon jeu et un mauvais.


----------



## BioSS (21 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Ca doit vraiment être le pied d'être beta-testeur sur console, et pour des jeux (j'en regrette presque de tester l'ergonomie de programmes informatique ) Sinon t'as pas une ou deux adresses pour devenir beta-testeur de jeux .
> 
> Par contre pour les betas dispo au grand public et pas seulement aux "qualifiés/passionnés" je suis pas trop d'accord avec toi (il me semble à ta façon de l'ecrire que ça ne te plait pas beaucoup, dis moi si jme trompe...), mais le fait, justement, que les jeux en dernière phase de créa soient proposés aux "touristes" n'est pas une mauvaise chose, puisqu'une grande partie des acheteurs potentiels sont constitués de "touristes du jeux vidéo"  du coup, plus que pour l'aspect très/trop technique, c'est dans la perception du grand public que va se faire certains changements.
> 
> Certains jeux sont, il est vrai beaucoup plus connu par des Hard-Gamers, mais acheté à l'occasion par M. toutlemonde (plus nombreux que les HG) du coup il faut quand même qu'il soit accessible à tous...



Ca ne change rien. Le problème c'est pas le grand public. Le problème c'est pourquoi amène-t-on le grand public tester une beta, alors qu'une beta c'est fait pour tester techniquement un jeu ? Le grand public ne peut aider à cette tâche, ne sachant pas ce que sont des concepts comme shader, ragdoll, lag, netcode ou couche alpha, et même des joueurs prétendus confirmés confondent les chutes de framerate avec le lag, les mauvaises textures et filtrage anisotrope insuffisant, l'aliasing et l'absence de mip-mapping, ou le tearing et la v-sync.

C'est pourtant essentiellement là-dessus qu'on bossait avant, maintenant c'est un peu du n'importe quoi ouvert à tout le monde : l'essentiel c'est qu'on parle du jeu dans les médias et dans le public par le bouche à oreille, plus du tout de "tester" la qualité technique des jeux. C'est en ça que je suis contre cette ouverture faussement humaniste : il ne s'agit que de marketing et c'est souvent au détriment de la qualité d'un jeu.

Warhawk est sans doute le jeu le plus influencé par les beta testeurs jamais sorti. C'est simple, entre sa beta et sa version finale, ça n'a plus rien à voir.


----------



## ederntal (13 Février 2009)

Je relance le sujet pour ré-affirmer mon affection pour Little Big Planet.
La claque!
J'ai envie que le mode solo ne se termine jamais pour gagner encore et encore des nouveaux autocollants/modules/accessoires de mode... Dommage qu'il n'y en ai pas des nouveaux dans les niveaux "communauté" car ça leur enlève une grande partie de leur intérêt je trouve!

Par contre j'ai une question:
A quoi servent les trophées?
Je vois que j'en ai gagné un certain nombre dans LBP et Motorstorm.

Quand on joue en ligne on peux voir le nombre de trophées de nos concurrents ? Ca sert donc à frimer ? ;-)

Donc en gros pour finir un jeu à 100%, il faut finir le jeu solo et avoir tous les trophées?


----------



## F118I4 (13 Février 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> Je relance le sujet pour ré-affirmer mon affection pour Little Big Planet.
> La claque!
> J'ai envie que le mode solo ne se termine jamais pour gagner encore et encore des nouveaux autocollants/modules/accessoires de mode... Dommage qu'il n'y en ai pas des nouveaux dans les niveaux "communauté" car ça leur enlève une grande partie de leur intérêt je trouve!


Oui j' ai bien envie de me l' acheter ce jeu mais je suis trop à fond sur GH (je peux pas laisser tomber maintenant).

Je suis toujours (depuis 3 semaines) sur GHIII et WT pour l' instant je commence à maîtriser le moyen (5 étoiles) et je débute sur le difficile (4 chansons passés en 3 étoiles).
Par contre je n' arrive toujours pas à faire DragonForce en Moyen: elle est super cette chanson mais elle est trop dur.
N' empêche que la nouvelle guitare "Generic Stratocaster" est mieux (mediator, vibrato et look = terrible) que la Gibson Lespaul mais les frètes pour le tapping c' est trop gadget...
Il faut aussi noter que le tracklist du III est quand même mieux que celle du WT.


----------



## koeklin (1 Avril 2009)

*Pourquoi acheter une Xbox 360 et rien d'autre:*

La super exclu Xbox 360 qu'ils auront pas les autres sur PS3

[YOUTUBE]ZUBQknWUEYU[/YOUTUBE]


 Le site officiel


Vous pouvez vous brossez les mecs! Jamais ça chez Sony!


...ni sur xbox 360 d'ailleurs


----------



## Matt82 (2 Avril 2009)

Enoooorme  
Je le verrai bien sur Wii aussi (dans le genre jeu de **** pour gamer occasionnel )


----------



## Matt82 (1 Octobre 2009)

Hello tout le monde,

je déterre ce vieux post dans lequel on avait pas mal évoqué les jeux vidéos sur console... 
Mon anniversaire approchant, je me suis dit que je m'offrirai bien une console. 
Pour rappel j'ai eu la Wii dont je me suis débarassé un an plus tard après avoir fini les rares "vrais" jeux disponibles sur ce support (en parlant de "vrais" jeux, j'exclue tous les jeux destinés à ceux qu'on appelle "casual gamer"). Je me suis éclaté sur Zelda, Metroïd, Mario Galaxy, ... mais force est de constater que la ludothèque n'était aps adaptée aux joueurs de longues dates qui sont rapidement lassés de Wii Fit de Wii Sports... Bref, moi j'ai envie de me replonger dans des jeux prenants, avec une durée de vie conséquente sans avoir à attendre 4 potes à la maison 

Alors j'ai déjà pas mal regardé l'offre XboX 360 et Playstation 3. Il y a bcp de bons jeux qui tournent sur les deux consoles...
Donc là, cruel dilemne... Autant avant on arrivait à orienter son choix rapidement, autant je trouve que le marché actuel ne permet pas de choisir une console sans lorgner sur la concurrence... 

Sur Xbox360 : 
- mode multi avec le Live tres developpé mais payant;
- quelques exclus très sympas, notamment Tales of Vesperia (j'avais adoré Tales of Symphonia sur GameCube et Tales of the Abyss par la suite), Mass Effect, Gears of War, Fable II...;
- moins chère.... MAIS console en kit (il faut acheter un module Wifi, un Disque dur, ... sinon autant prendre le modèle Elite qui est à un prix proche de la PS3)

Sur PS3 :
- le BluRay (même si je ne suis pas totalement convaincu que ce support va finir par s'imposer);
- pas une console en kit;
- quelques exclus sympas aussi (Uncharted 1 & 2, Ratchet & Clank, Valkyria Chronicles, ...)

Bref pas réellement d'arguments qui feraient vraiment pencher la balance vers l'une ou l'autre des consoles. Je ne compte pas racheter la Wii... Question budget, je ne suis pas à 50 euros près... 

Je vais préciser mes goûts pour vous orienter un peu sur vos conseils éventuels : 
- je n'aime pas les FPS sur console, rien ne vaut le couple clavier/souris pour ça...
- le jeu online, pas sûr de bcp l'utiliser donc est ce qu une XboX Arcade serait suffisante ? (en rajoutant un disque dur...)
- j'apprécie les jeux de rôle/aventure (Zelda, Baten Kaitos, Tales of Symphonia, Metroïd...)
- je suis pas très jeu de voiture (Gran Turismo et Project Gotham m'intéressent peu)

Alors j'avoue avoir un léger penchant pour la PS3, je préfère la manette Sony à celle de la Xbox. 
Tales of Vesperia est sorti au Japon sur PS3 et j'espère qu il débarquera en Europe également sur PS3... J'ai l impression que les exclus ne sont plus trop légion...

Bref j'aimerais avoir vos retour d expérience videoludique... 
Bonne journée !


----------



## rizoto (1 Octobre 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> Hello tout le monde,
> 
> je déterre ce vieux post dans lequel on avait pas mal évoqué les jeux vidéos sur console...
> Mon anniversaire approchant, je me suis dit que je m'offrirai bien une console.
> ...



A mon avis, ca va vite se transformer en guerre de clochers ici ! 

Bon deja, XBox 360 et PS3 se valent. 

J'ai achete une XBox 360 juste apres la sortie de la PS3 Slim.

plusieurs raisons :
- le prix ! pour un peu plus de 300 euros. Tu as une Xbox Elite, 2 manettes, et plusieurs jeux (Fable 2, Halo 3, Indianajones lego et kungfu panda) et 3 mois offert au xbox live.

- les manettes plus grosses (un peu mieux pour des mains d'adulte) et plus moderne je trouve

- 2 jeux qui me plaisaient beaucoup sur le xbox live. A savoir : colons de catane et Carcassonne

- une gros marche pour les jeux d'occasion

Apres quelques semaine d'utilisation, je suis content de l'achat mais je trouve le contenu du XBox pauvre en contenu intéressant/gratuit.


----------



## Matt82 (1 Octobre 2009)

Justement je ne veux pas créer une guerre de clochers, juste avoir des avis et des retours objectifs sur les deux, sans rentrer dans le dénigrement de la concurrence


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2009)

Tu vas presque faire revenir BioSS .


----------



## rizoto (1 Octobre 2009)

Correntin, tu as essayé le dernier Forza? La démo est dispo depuis une semaine.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2009)

Pas eu le temps l'ami  mais je vais l'essayer dès que possible .


----------



## Matt82 (1 Octobre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu vas presque faire revenir BioSS .



Au moins il faisait de bonnes argumentations  
Pas un vulgaire Kikoulol fanboy


----------



## koeklin (1 Octobre 2009)

Perso, ma xbox360 vient de me lâcher, encore le fameux Ring of Death,  le 3e en 3ans et demi. Malheureusement cette fois je suis hors garantie. Vu que je ne joue plus au live depuis belles lurettes, j'hésite à reprendre une xbox 360 dont la fiabilité ne semble pas  améliorée et serais sans doute tenté par une PS3 qui aurait aussi comme avantage d'être plus silencieuse.

Et puis il y a...

[YOUTUBE]ue0oKv07ifA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Matt82 (2 Octobre 2009)

C est normal que je ne vois pas ton lien YouTube ? 

Le fameux RoD... Il me semblait que ça c etait calmé de ce côté là moi depuis le temps...


----------



## rizoto (2 Octobre 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> Perso, ma xbox360 vient de me lâcher, encore le fameux Ring of Death,  le 3e en 3ans et demi. Malheureusement cette fois je suis hors garantie. Vu que je ne joue plus au live depuis belles lurettes, j'hésite à reprendre une xbox 360 dont la fiabilité ne semble pas  améliorée et serais sans doute tenté par une PS3 qui aurait aussi comme avantage d'être plus silencieuse.
> 
> Et puis il y a...



Apparemment, seuls les vieux modèles sont concernés par le probleme ...

Et on a aucune données sur la fiabilité des PS3 slims


----------



## Matt82 (2 Octobre 2009)

3 consoles en 3 ans et demi... La dernière a quel age ? 
C est sur qu on connait pas la fiabilité de la PS3 Slim.... Mais c est tjs pareil, faut pas tirer le mauvais numero... Moi mon iMac flambant neuf n a jamais marché correctement après tout


----------



## rizoto (2 Octobre 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> 3 consoles en 3 ans et demi... La dernière a quel age ?
> C est sur qu on connait pas la fiabilité de la PS3 Slim.... Mais c est tjs pareil, faut pas tirer le mauvais numero... Moi mon iMac flambant neuf n a jamais marché correctement après tout



Pas 3 consoles mais 3 ROD !

Sinon j'oubliais, un truc dommage sur la XBox 360, c'est l'absence de wifi sur le modèle élite


----------



## Matt82 (2 Octobre 2009)

A propos de WiFi d'ailleurs, pour jouer OnLine ce n'est pas gênant en Wifi ? Parce que le débit n'est quand même pas le même en Wifi et en LAN... 

Mais ça permet de pas mettre un fil de 10m au milieu du salon


----------



## rizoto (2 Octobre 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> A propos de WiFi d'ailleurs, pour jouer OnLine ce n'est pas gênant en Wifi ? Parce que le débit n'est quand même pas le même en Wifi et en LAN...
> 
> Mais ça permet de pas mettre un fil de 10m au milieu du salon



Je pense que le probleme vient plus de la latence que du débit ! 

Pour jouer, rien ne vaut un bon câble ...


----------



## Matt82 (2 Octobre 2009)

Ouais c'est sûr... 
En tout cas je penche de plus en plus vers la PS3 Slim... Plus qu'à attendre un pack 250 Go intéressant...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2009)

ça commence de aimer moins en moins x360 car il y a plus en plus des jeux intéressants sur PS3   par exemple le vidéo en haut qui me semble d'envie y jouer.


----------



## woulf (5 Octobre 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> Justement je ne veux pas créer une guerre de clochers, juste avoir des avis et des retours objectifs sur les deux, sans rentrer dans le dénigrement de la concurrence



Si tu veux être tranquille, achètes les 2 
Les exclus de chaque côté sont intéressantes: Fable 2, Gears of war 2 pour ne citer que ceux-là sur la 360 et Uncharted + Killzone + God of War III à venir + infamous (excellentissime jeu) sur ps3, toujours pour ne citer que ceux-là.

La logithèque est vraiment imposante sur 360 et tu peux trouver plein de jeux en usagé pour pas cher du tout.
Sur PS3, on en trouve aussi, mais assez souvent, les prix sont un poil plus cher, de ce que je constate.

Personne ne pourra mieux te conseiller que toi; regardes dans les jeux qui t'intéressent, ceux dispo sur chaque console, vas les essayer, la manette de la 360, c'est sûr, j'ai eu un peu de mal au début, mais elle fait bien son office - je précise que pour l'instant je n'ai qu'une ps3 à la maison, mais une 360 au taff 

Et à mon avis, pour la 360, oublies la 360 en prix de départ, achètes direct une elite, avec tous ses accessoires, ça te revient pas mal moins cher que de tout acheter séparément.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h27 ----------




Matt82 a dit:


> A propos de WiFi d'ailleurs, pour jouer OnLine ce n'est pas gênant en Wifi ? Parce que le débit n'est quand même pas le même en Wifi et en LAN...
> 
> Mais ça permet de pas mettre un fil de 10m au milieu du salon



Pas expérimenté de soucis lors de parties online de Call of Duty avec la PS3 en tous cas, et une "petite" connexion internet.


----------



## Matt82 (5 Octobre 2009)

woulf a dit:


> Si tu veux être tranquille, achètes les 2
> Les exclus de chaque côté sont intéressantes: Fable 2, Gears of war 2 pour ne citer que ceux-là sur la 360 et Uncharted + Killzone + God of War III à venir + infamous (excellentissime jeu) sur ps3, toujours pour ne citer que ceux-là.
> 
> La logithèque est vraiment imposante sur 360 et tu peux trouver plein de jeux en usagé pour pas cher du tout.
> ...



Prendre les deux.... Déjà que j'ai du mal à faire accepter ma copine que je rachète une console... et qu'elle adorait la Wii que j'ai vendue...
Je pense qu'une seule console me suffira à occuper le peu de temps libre que j'ai  et les exclus PS3 citées plus haut me tentent plus que les exclus 360. Je pense qu'il y a bien 85% de chances que je prenne la PS3. J'attends juste les packs intéressants 250 Go.


----------



## koeklin (5 Octobre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Apparemment, seuls les vieux modèles sont concernés par le probleme ...


j'espère (mais j'y crois pas trop)... j'espère... parce que finalement j'en ai repris une autre  ...

... et plus tard peut être ( si elle crève pas avant) :

[DM]/x9gq04[/DM]


----------



## Matt82 (6 Octobre 2009)

Pour le projet natal, pour moi ce n est qu'un gadget Wii amélioré pour surfer sur l effet de mode suscité par Nintendo. 
Franchement, conduire une F1 avec les deux bras devant soi ça va bien 5 minutes (cf Mario Kart c est quasiment pareil). Idem pour un jeu de combat (pensons à ceux qui sont pas souples  )

Je ne pense pas que ce sera réellement fun de jouer de cette manière... Surtout si on nous ressert les mêmes bouses que sur Wii avec la HD en plus !


----------



## rizoto (7 Novembre 2009)

Y a t-il des amateurs de Forza 3 ici?


----------



## Charly777 (8 Novembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Y a t-il des amateurs de Forza 3 ici?



Argh il a l'air trop bon (tout du moins la démo)... mais j'ai réservé Assassin's Creed, c'était l'un ou l'autre.


----------



## rizoto (8 Novembre 2009)

Il est vraiment sympa comme jeu. le multi est génial, donc si des personnes de macge veulent se faire une petite partie... ajouter rizotos a vos amis


----------



## Matt82 (10 Novembre 2009)

Ah ben oui mais faut une 360


----------



## Bjeko (11 Novembre 2009)

Excellent Forza 3 ! C'est même le premier jeu (hors pack Fifa) que j'ai acheté sur ma console toute fraîche (moins d'une semaine que j'ai enfin une "next-gen" ). Mais je n'ai eu que peu de temps pour l'essayer car le second jeu que j'ai acheté est... Dragon Age Origins : TERRIBLE !   S'il ya des nostalgiques de Baldur's Gate qui passent par ici : jetez-vous dessus !!!

> Même sur la version Xbox, qui est un peu décriée par rapport au PC, notamment pour le système de combat qui n'offre pas de vue d'ensemble en combat : ça m'a fait hésiter et j'ai craint le pire, mais au final, le système passe trés bien une fois qu'on se familiarise avec les mécanismes. Un trés trés bon jeu (au point de délaisser (momentanément) Forza, c'est dire !)

@rizoto: promis, quand j'aurais fini DAO et que je me serais un peu entrainé à Forza, je te rejoins sur le multi  

PS: la Xbox c'est d'la balle, Dragon Age c'est d'la balle et Forza c'est d'la balle !!! Nomded', j'ai l'impression d'avoir 12 ans :bebe:


----------



## Matt82 (12 Novembre 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> PS: la Xbox c'est d'la balle, Dragon Age c'est d'la balle et Forza c'est d'la balle !!! Nomded', j'ai l'impression d'avoir 12 ans :bebe:



C'est clair qu'il a l'air bien Dragon Age Origins, je pense que je vais me le prendre... enfin ce sera après GTA IV qui m'occupe déjà une bonne partie de la nuit  
Et puis je crois que la version PS3 n'est pas encore disponible.


----------



## woulf (12 Novembre 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> Et puis je crois que la version PS3 n'est pas encore disponible.



Si tu parles de Dragon Age Origins, bien sûr que c'est sorti sur ps3, en même temps que les autres plateformes, en tous cas sur le continent nord-américain, mais je parierai sur la France également, car je me suis procuré une version française sans difficultés.
Le contenu est tellement immense que tu dois choisir entre une version anglaise et une version française, les deux tiennent visiblement pas sur un seul disque...

En tous cas, ce jeu est vraiment fantastique et il y en a pour des heures et des heures de jeu, avec une profondeur rarement atteinte sur consoles.
Un des meilleurs rapports prix/heures de jeu


----------



## Matt82 (13 Novembre 2009)

woulf a dit:


> Le contenu est tellement immense que tu dois choisir entre une version anglaise et une version française, les deux tiennent visiblement pas sur un seul disque...



Ca doit être vrai pour la version 360 sur DVD, mais je pense pas que ça remplisse plusieurs BluRay quand même  

Il me semble avoir lu que la version PS 3 ne sortait  que le 19 Novembre en Europe (17 aux US).

Déjà que j'ai du boulot avec GTA4 et les Uncharted, là ma copine va vraiment pas être contente... 



woulf a dit:


> En tous cas, ce jeu est vraiment fantastique et il y en a pour des heures et des heures de jeu, avec une profondeur rarement atteinte sur consoles.
> Un des meilleurs rapports prix/heures de jeu


Question profondeur de jeu, j'espère qu'on va enfin retrouver des jeux avec une âme... style Tales of Symphonia, Baten Kaitos ou encore les Zelda de la grande époque sur N64...
Je ne vais pas la jouer nostalgique, certains jeux récents méritent largement d'être qualifié de jeu "profond". 
Mais il n'y en a quand même pas des milliers. 

Par contre des daubes "_familly party sauce Wii_", on va enfin en voir débarquer à la pelle grâce à Natal et à la "baguette" Sony... 

Pour notre plus grand bonheur (ironie inside.....)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Novembre 2009)

Parait-il une grande annonce incroyable qu'on a jamais vue et/ou entendue dans le monde du jeu vidéo de la part des développeurs de FF13. J'attends de voir la taille de la souris.


----------



## Matt82 (13 Novembre 2009)

Y a même le compte à rebours   
Encore pire qu'une keynote Apple ! Tout ça pour nous révéler la date de sortie avec un trailer... 

"*Même si la compagnie japonaise n'a pas révélé le contenu exacte de cette annonce, nous pouvons penser que celle-ci est liée à la date de sortie.

L'éditeur a néanmoins déclaré que ce serait un énorme évènement. Larry Sparks, le vice-président de Square Enix Europe a dit : "Nous avons de très grandes nouvelles en ce qui concerne Final Fantasy XIII, que nous révèlerons vendredi après-midi. Nous voulions partager cette nouvelle avec autant de personnes que possible, nous avons donc créé une vidéo spéciale qui sera dévoilée ce vendredi. Nous espérons que vous l'apprécierez."

L'évènement se produira au même moment aux États-Unis et en Europe, sur les sites officiels du jeu dans les 2 régions. Pour l'Europe, ça sera le 13 Novembre, aux alentours de 16h30.*  " (source)


----------



## woulf (13 Novembre 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> Ca doit être vrai pour la version 360 sur DVD, mais je pense pas que ça remplisse plusieurs BluRay quand même
> 
> Il me semble avoir lu que la version PS 3 ne sortait  que le 19 Novembre en Europe (17 aux US).



C'est de la version PS3 dont je parlais.
Je l'ai achetée la semaine passée au Québec (sortie officielle le 3 novembre), et il a fallu choisir soit entre une boîte avec le jeu français, soit une boîte avec le jeu anglais...


----------



## Matt82 (13 Novembre 2009)

Ah OK je comprends mieux pourquoi tu l'as trouvée et pas moi !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Novembre 2009)

Alors la fameuse annonce pour FF13 qu'est-ce que ça donne ?



			
				square-enix a dit:
			
		

> Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Too many connections in /var/www/vhosts/ext.square-enix-europe.com/subdomains/weblet2/httpdocs/db.php on line 24
> _CRITICAL_ERRORCould not connect to the database


----------



## Matt82 (13 Novembre 2009)

9 mars 2010 en Europe.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Novembre 2009)

Wai je viens de voir la vidéo, c'est ce que je disais, un effet d'annonce tout pourri.


----------



## Matt82 (13 Novembre 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> Tout ça pour nous révéler la date de sortie avec un trailer...



Bon ben ça va, je m'étais pas planté


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Novembre 2009)

En même temps c'était prévisible. Ils sont fort ces marketeux, faire tout un pataquès d'une banale information parmi tant d'autres.   

Et puis en plus ils arrivent à te vendre le fait qu'une superbre chanteuse, dont on s'en tape royal, va interpréter le titre principal et que c'est super alors qu'on s'en fout comme de l'an 40.


----------



## Matt82 (13 Novembre 2009)

Presque aussi fort que chez Apple


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Novembre 2009)

Et maintenant le freebox fait console : http://www.freenews.fr/spip.php?article7313
Vous la rangez dans quelle case : 
next-gen( ben oui, elle sort en HD, tuner TNT, enregistreur) ou 
old-school (Duke nukem, Doom, emulateur GameBoy )


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Novembre 2009)

Vois la gueule de la manette. Juste bonne pour de l'émulation et encore


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Novembre 2009)

Je le sais, j'ai la même à la maison 
Je vais essayer ça, sans grande conviction


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Novembre 2009)

Même pour de la master system ou de la Nes je ne suis pas sûr que les sensations soient au rendez-vous. Enfin c'est louable de la part de Free que de tenter.


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Novembre 2009)

surtout avec les écrans HD d'aujourd'hui, un rendu master systeme sur un full HD de 50", ça doit etre quelque chose!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Novembre 2009)

Tu n'as qu'a avoir un cathodique afin d'apprécier de telles uvre d'art.


----------



## Matt82 (23 Novembre 2009)

Ben moi j'ai testé, et je trouve que la manette (enfin la télécommande) répond avec un certain temps de latence... 
Pour les jeux genre PacMan ou Alex Kidd, faut bien prévoir son coup sinon on perd une vie facilement... 

Y a sûrement moyen de bidouiller et de brancher une manette USB !
Ca fait bizarre de rejouer à des jeux où on peut mourir et avoir GAME OVER


----------

